#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<gnomefreak> i hate PPA atm i uploaded ffox-trunk and it was accepted (got email and its on site) hasnt been sent to build (its been 2hours) and its set to Pending/Removal already i asked in LP but i doubt i will get answer on it
<gnomefreak> ubotu: you are most likely sleeping but with kazehakase you have lates changelog at 4.3 andy plans on grabbing 4.8 as its the latest version or is this something that is broken and cant be done atm?
<ubotu> I'll remember that, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> !forget you are most likely
<ubotu> I know nothing about you are most likely yet, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ubotu
<gnomefreak> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gnomefreak> !forget you are most likely sleeping but with kazehakase you have lates changelog at 4.3 andy plans on grabbing 4.8 as its the latest version or
<ubotu> I'll forget that, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: you are most likely sleeping but with  kazehakase you have lates changelog at 4.3 andy plans  on grabbing 4.8 as its the latest version or is this  something that is broken and cant be done atm?
<gnomefreak> just wondering is all  but im off to bed its already 12:30 ish
<asac> hey
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> ole
<Ubulette> Kazehakse seems to now target webcore
<asac> webcore?
<Ubulette> the webkit core
<asac> its pluggable, right?
<asac> e.g. you can switch engines through configuration?
<asac> i remember that they plan to do that for gecko/konqueror
<Ubulette> yep, but I mean, dev is focusing on webcore, according to changlogs
<Ubulette> so xul made no progress toward 1.9
<Ubulette> http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2007/09/opera-adds-animated-png-support/
<Ubulette> time for ubuntu png guys to move on...
<asac> hmm
<asac> we are in feature freeze :/
<asac> i think we have to wait till gutsy+1 for libpng
<asac> at least if we don't want to ship a new libapng in universe
<asac> universe should still be open for us ;)
<Ubulette> fortunately, i'll be free of gutsy in a month
<Ubulette> ok, i'm out. See you
<asac> Ubulette: cu
<janimo> are the new nspr and nss packages in PPA needed for xulrunner-1.9 or are the ones in gutsy compatible and sufficient?
<janimo> asac: are there plans for getting xulrunner-1.9 in gutsy?
<asac> gnomefreak: you don't have to update the changelog for upload if i already targetted it as "RELEASE"
<asac> janimo: no you need the ones from PPA
<asac> janimo: they should be in
<asac> janimo: try to install firefox-trunk
<asac> it should bring you all
<janimo> asac: ok, I actuially need xulrunner-1.9 to build somehting else in my PPA
<janimo> asac: and was wondering which sources do I need to copy there since PPAs cannot do build depends from other PPAs
<janimo> yet
<asac> does it already work?
<asac> i mean locally?
<asac> otherwise wait till it gets into gutsy
<asac> should be really soon
<asac> janimo: ^^^
<janimo> asac: it does work locally
<janimo> asac: that's why I asked if it goes to gutsy
<janimo> is it a matter of days?
<asac> yes
<asac> we actually wait for a8
<asac> if it isn't out in two days i will upload a preview
<janimo> ok
<janimo> asac: btw I hope you'll find the time to take a look at the patches filed on network-manager-applet to make it Xfce friendly :)
<janimo> asac: you could also upload a preview even if a8 is not out so the NEW source processing is not delayed. Unless you can get someone on the archive team to let it through  as soon as you upload, it may help uploading earlier
<asac> janimo: yes its scheduled for today
<gnomefreak> asac: you do when you sign it
<gnomefreak> otherwise i cant sign it afaik
<gnomefreak> doesnt matter much there is something wrong with trunk anyway
<asac> gnomefreak: what was the question?
<gnomefreak> asac: about changing the changelog
* gnomefreak trying to find out about ffox-trunk anyway
<asac> gnomefreak: he?
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... the idea is you grab from bzr
<asac> then you sponsor
<asac> just use -kgnomefreak@ubuntu.com to sign with your key
<gnomefreak> i thought the changelog had to be set to me to sign it
<asac> you don't need to own the changelog in order to sponsor
<asac> no
<asac> sponsoring works as well (like above)
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -si -kasac@debian.org
<asac> i use if i sponsor a package from someone else
<gnomefreak> son of a bitch
<asac> for now its ok ... just remember to do it that way next time
<gnomefreak> asac: you guys need to change version numbers for firefox-trunk
<asac> i doubt that
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> no i dont
<gnomefreak> irefox-trunk - 3.0a8pre~cvs20070829-0ubuntu1~mt1
<gnomefreak> notice 3.0a8
<gnomefreak> firefox-trunk - 3.0~a8~cvs20070914t1713-0ubuntu1~mt1
<gnomefreak> 3.0~
<gnomefreak> thats why its not being sent to build
<gnomefreak> it seems 3.0~a8 is < 3.0a8
<gnomefreak> nothing can be done other than changing the version numbers as it is now it wont build since we cant remove packages yet
<asac> well ... we have to remove them
<asac> or use an epoch
<gnomefreak> we cant remove anything atm
<gnomefreak> its not a feature yet
<asac> so when was that package uploaded?
<asac> and why did it end up in there at all?
<asac> with that bogus version
<asac> anyway i will ask
<gnomefreak> asac: you said it was ready i built and uploaded last night
<asac> which?
<asac> 3.0~a8
<asac> not 3.0a8pre
* gnomefreak is wondering why gnomebaker and nautilus freeze when burning and k3b does
<gnomefreak> yes 3.0~ lastnight
<gnomefreak> asac: 3.0a8 was our first upload
<gnomefreak> before the version changed
<gnomefreak> asking if LP admin can remove
<gnomefreak> since we cant
<asac> gnomefreak: don't bother i asked already
<asac> lets wait
<gnomefreak> me too :)
<asac> < asac> anyway i will ask
<asac> why do you do that?
<gnomefreak> where did you ask? is there a PPA channel?
<asac> it just is bugging from multiple sites
<asac> s/sites/sides/
<asac> no PM
<gnomefreak> oh well i asked before you said you did and i didnt see it in #luanchpad
<asac> when?
<gnomefreak> i asked at 7:26 its not 7:30
<asac> 3:21 < asac> anyway i will ask
<gnomefreak> s/not/now
<asac> 13:21 < asac> anyway i will ask
<asac> 13:28 < gnomefreak> s/not/now
<asac> so you asked after
<asac> anyway ... nm
<gnomefreak> 07:27 <      gnomefreak > asking if LP admin can remove
<gnomefreak> that is after i asked
<asac> yes thats after
<asac> i asked
<asac> no
<asac> 13:21 < asac> anyway i will ask
<asac> 13:23 < gnomefreak> asac: you said it was ready i built and uploaded last night
<asac> 13:23 < asac> which?
<asac> 13:23 < asac> 3.0~a8
<asac> 13:23 < asac> not 3.0a8pre
<asac> 13:23  * gnomefreak is wondering why gnomebaker and nautilus freeze when burning and k3b does
<asac> 13:23 < gnomefreak> yes 3.0~ lastnight
<asac> 13:24 < gnomefreak> asac: 3.0a8 was our first upload
<asac> 13:24 < gnomefreak> before the version changed
<asac> 13:24 < gnomefreak> asking if LP admin can remove
<gnomefreak> 13:24 is just after i asked
<asac> 13:24 < gnomefreak> since we cant
<asac> 13:26 < asac> gnomefreak: don't bother i asked already
<asac> no
<asac> hey read above
<asac> 13:21 i said "< asac> anyway i will ask"
<asac> then 13:24 < gnomefreak> asking if LP admin can remove
<gnomefreak> oh i missed that
<asac> no problem
<asac> just to get it right ;)
<gnomefreak> well let me know if you get answer
<gnomefreak> it really does seems weird that a kde app doesnt freeze but gnome apps do :(
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> i got upload a newer version
<asac> you got upload a newer version?
<gnomefreak> asac: that is the answer i got is to upload newer version i also got change the version
<gnomefreak> why did we change the version?
<asac> gnomefreak: lets lot upload it at all
<asac> lets not
<asac> we will rename the package
<gnomefreak> asac: it was already uploaded i cant change that
<asac> which?
<asac> 3.0~a8 should not be uploded until we have renamed the package
<asac> if you want to upload anyway, add an epoch to that version
<gnomefreak> asac: when you and Ubulette said it was good i uploaded it didnt think of the versioning at that time since it was oked by 2 people
<gnomefreak> asac: i uploaded last night i said 30 minutes or so ago
<asac> but that was rejected right?
<gnomefreak> thats how its Pending/Removal
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> then whats teh problem?
<gnomefreak> not rejected until after it was uploaded, as long as versions are not the same it will upload
<gnomefreak> asac: its Pending/Removal because its a lower version it was superseeded when it was uploaded
<asac> yeah ... so the upload didn't work
<asac> then leave it alone ;)
<asac> or add an epoch to version
<gnomefreak> asac: it is uploaded just cant build
<asac> yeah ... thats de-facto not-uploaded
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/
<gnomefreak> asac: its uploaded just not building but either way same steps would need to be taken make new tarball build package upload everything
<asac> see how it directly goes into the sink ... so the upload was a non-upload ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: i said that we don't need that because we will rename
<asac> if you still want that add an epoch to version and reupload
<gnomefreak> no you can change version but either way the ~ needs to be moved/removed so maybe just changing name of tarball build and upload will work but either way the tarball is gonna have to change names
<asac> you don't need to rename tarball for that
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> right now the tarball is 3.0~a
<asac> thats not a problem
<gnomefreak> that is lower than 3.0a
<asac> add an epoch
<asac> i won't repeat that ;)
<asac> e.g. prefix changelog version with 1:
<gnomefreak> but if the changelog is looking to orig to build doesnt it have to match?
<gnomefreak> 1:3.0~ would still have to make tarball 1:3.0~ or it wont find the right tarball for changelog no?
<gnomefreak> and if that is what you mean to do i dont see that as being sane, i would perfer the verson scheme change so its not something we have to add everytime
<bluekuja> hey all
<gnomefreak> well im going to reformat now and see if it doesnt get fixed
<asac> hey bluekuja
* asac lunch
<bluekuja> heya alex
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> anyone has /etc/xdg/autostart/nm-applet.desktop as well?
<asac> bluekuja: ^^ ?
<asac> do you have that file?
<bluekuja> asac: checking
<bluekuja> andrea@nightsong:/etc/xdg/autostart$ ls
<bluekuja> evolution-alarm-notify.desktop  nm-applet.desktop
<bluekuja> gnome-power-manager.desktop     restricted-manager.desktop
<bluekuja> gnome-volume-manager.desktop    update-notifier.desktop
<bluekuja> asac: I have it
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: bitstormlite got no makefile.am
<bluekuja> it's not there also in the orig
<bluekuja> let me see if there was on on previous releases
<bluekuja> asac: bope
<bluekuja> *nope
<bluekuja> asac: no makefile.am
<asac> bluekuja: i did it once
<asac> bluekuja: you should have it somewhere
<asac> unless of course there was exactly the same issue with a different package
<bluekuja> asac: same issue
<bluekuja> with another package
<bluekuja> we worked on
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> i doubt it
<asac> which package?
<bluekuja> I'm sure
<asac> prove
<bluekuja> let me see
<bluekuja> let me see
<asac> show me the package ... then its fine ;)
<asac> for now its too much of a coincident
<asac> actually i am sure that you bugged upstream for whatever makefile we did
<asac> maybe you can find mail about that or something
<asac> to give us a clue
<bluekuja> asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/verlihub/debian.source
<bluekuja> 14. By Andrea Veri <andrea@seagate> on 2007-06-08
<bluekuja> added Makefile.am into ./share, it was dropped erroneously by upstream
<bluekuja> that's it
<asac> great ;)
<bluekuja> same issue
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> the doubt disappears ;)
<asac> upstreams are on crack apparently
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> well .. we definitly need to write the Makefile.am then i guess
<bluekuja> asac: oh great! writing makefiles is my passion :D
<bluekuja> I'm jk of course
<bluekuja> asac: I have upstream on msn
<bluekuja> I can ask him why
<bluekuja> asac: no?
<asac> well ... try to learn Makefile.am
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> it often improves with a bit of a distance
<asac> so try for an hour or so ;)
<asac> then go other ways and at least next time you will get it ;)
<bluekuja> asac: using autotools
<bluekuja> will make the diff bigger?
<asac> probably
<asac> if there is a patch system you can carry the autotools update in a separate patch as well
<asac> otherwise try to get the fix upstream asap :)
<bluekuja> talking with him atm
<bluekuja> to see what's going on
* asac sport
<Ubulette> yop
<Ubulette>   - xulrunner-1.9-dbgsym_1.9~a8~cvs20070918t0514+bbot-1_i386.ddeb: ok (49970924 bytes)
<Ubulette> asac, it's huge :)
<Ubulette>           -rw-r--r-- root/root 124623319 2007-09-18 14:59 ./usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/libxul.so
<Ubulette>    - xulrunner-1.9-dev-dbgsym_1.9~a8~cvs20070918t0514+bbot-1_i386.ddeb: ok (48759256 bytes)
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette>           -rw-r--r-- root/root 124623319 2007-09-18 15:00 ./usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9a8pre/sdk/lib/libxul.so
<Ubulette> we should not ship that twice...
<gnomefreak> fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* gnomefreak is pissed now
<gnomefreak> hmmm wonders if downgrading dpkg would work
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, what's happening ?
<gnomefreak> critical bug in dpkg i get during upgrade
<Ubulette> gutsy ?
<gnomefreak> so now im unstable all over the placve
<gnomefreak> place
<gnomefreak> yes
* gnomefreak is missing half the packages due to this bug
<Ubulette> usually, it's fixable
<Ubulette> what bug is this ?
<Ubulette> I hope you didnt accept blindly a huge removal
<gnomefreak> it looks like ubuntu 14 fixes it
<gnomefreak> but i dont have ubuntu14 yet
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2147578 2007-08-24 19:03 /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu10_i386.deb
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2147646 2007-08-29 17:04 /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11_i386.deb
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2147780 2007-09-06 19:04 /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu12_i386.deb
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2174464 2007-09-18 19:31 /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu14_i386.deb
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2146934 2007-08-21 22:04 /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu9_i386.deb
<Ubulette> I still have those
<gnomefreak> i have the right one now
<gnomefreak> had to wget it
<gnomefreak> since dpkg is all kinds of broken it seems
<gnomefreak> looks to be working
<gnomefreak> yay now i can have a stable/unstable system instead of unstable as hell
<Ubulette> lol
* gnomefreak needs to be away from pc for a bit before i throw it through the wall
<mertiki> hello asac, are-you here?
<bluekuja> hi mertiki
<mertiki> hi bluekuja :)
<bluekuja> questions about sunbird locales?
<mertiki> about lightning-extension-locales
<bluekuja> oh nvm then
<bluekuja> :)
<mertiki> nvm?
<bluekuja> nevermind
<mertiki> hh ok :)
<bluekuja> you need asac then
<bluekuja> :)
<mertiki> is-there something to fix in sunbird-locale or it's all ok?
<bluekuja> everything ok, already uploaded
<bluekuja> check REVU
<bluekuja> :)
<mertiki> Great! I'm proud, it's my very first package =)
<bluekuja> mertiki, I uploaded it some days ago
<bluekuja> :)
<mertiki> should-it already be in the universe repositories?
<bluekuja> mertiki, it depends from archive admins
<bluekuja> it's a new package
<bluekuja> so it need approval from them
<bluekuja> check queue to see current state
<mertiki> ah ok, hey thanks for your work on this too!
<bluekuja> mertiki, np :)
<mertiki> asac gave me some help around lightning-extension-locales and I created a package for this too, so now all mozilla calendar applications will have a lot on languages
<bluekuja> mertiki, well, if you get another exception and asac tells me that your package is ok
<bluekuja> I gonna upload it too
<mertiki> It's in works, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-sunbird/+bug/140598
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140598 in lightning-sunbird "lightning-extension doesn't have language packs" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<bluekuja> mertiki, good
<bluekuja> mertiki, if he wants me to check that
<bluekuja> I gonna take care of it
<bluekuja> it depends from him, you know
<mertiki> of course :)
<mertiki> and I'm happy to work with comments of others
<bluekuja> mertiki, :)
<mertiki> is this asac? :P
<bluekuja> mertiki, yes he is
<bluekuja> maybe he's lagging a bit
<mertiki> ha, ok it doesn't mean that he's here
<bluekuja> mertiki, he gonna be here soon I guess
<bluekuja> he's alwais around
<mertiki> ah great!
<bluekuja> mertiki, first time here?
<mertiki> so I'll prefer waiting then send him a email
<bluekuja> mertiki, yes, definitely
<mertiki> bluekuja : what do mean?
<bluekuja> mertiki, with what?
<mertiki> bluekuja : when you say first time here, do you mean on that channel?
<bluekuja> yup
<mertiki> bluekuja : No, but it's just the second time :)
<bluekuja> oh cool
<bluekuja> :)
<mertiki> bluekuja : I just know Linux Ubuntu since 2 years and I started working to improve Ubuntu since only 6 months, I still have a lot to learn, but I love that
<bluekuja> mertiki, your lp page?
<mertiki> bluekuja : I found that building language pack was a very interesting way to learn basic packaging
<bluekuja> https://edge.launchpad.net/~saivann/
<bluekuja> mertiki, https://edge.launchpad.net/~saivann/+packages
<mertiki> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~saivann
<mertiki> yeah it's it
<bluekuja> :)
<mertiki> and I' frency so sorry if sometimes I can do weird sentences, you know :P
<mertiki> french*
<bluekuja> dont worry
<bluekuja> not a problem for me
<mertiki> hehe, I learn both packaging and english :P love to learn
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> how old are you?
<mertiki> only 19, and you?
<bluekuja> 18 :)
<mertiki> really??
<bluekuja> yup
<mertiki> wow, that's great :P
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> I'm younger than you then
<mertiki> I always think that I'm the younger, but seems that I'm far from being the one
<mertiki> the only one*
<mertiki> yep :P
<bluekuja> hehe, I know someone who is even 14
<bluekuja> :P
<mertiki> haha, that's cool!
<bluekuja> that does some translations on ubuntu
<bluekuja> and stuff like that
<mertiki> I know that if I would have know Ubuntu when I was 14, I would worked on this all my days and all my nights
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> mertiki, live your life too
<mertiki> loll, and that's what I do now anyway :P
<bluekuja> mertiki, I usually work something like 2 hours per day
<bluekuja> mertiki, that's enough I guess
<mertiki> bluekuja : at your job or in Ubuntu ?
<bluekuja> maybe sometimes you can go to 3-4 hours
<bluekuja> mertiki, ubuntu
<bluekuja> :9
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> mertiki, I think two hours a day is a great contribution
<mertiki> bluekuja : but that's very great! In my case, I'll work very hard on something like my packages now, and stop working for I while when I'll get some other projects
<bluekuja> so if you stay 24/7 is crazy! :)
<mertiki> haha, yes you're right :D
<bluekuja> :)
<mertiki> bluekuja : I'm passinate by computers and what they can give to human anyway, my job is to help people with their computers, I give quality technical services in Qubec for people, so Ubuntu is for me great promises.
<bluekuja> mertiki, you work already?
<bluekuja> mertiki, not uni?
<mertiki> bluekuja : www.leservicetechnique.com is my website, and I have very satisfied customers
<bluekuja> oh cool!
<bluekuja> that's nice
<mertiki> bluekuja : Mmmh, no, maybe one day but from now on, I love what I do and learn every day so much
<mertiki> bluekuja : Yeah! That's a pretty hard job but I love that :)
<bluekuja> mertiki, i understand why you decided to start packaging
<bluekuja> :)
<mertiki> hahaYeah! That's a pretty hard job but I love that :)
<mertiki> oh sorry
<bluekuja> np
<mertiki> bluekuja : Do you study at University?
<bluekuja> mertiki, not yet
<bluekuja> still school
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> unfortunately
<bluekuja> yes
<mertiki> yeah.. what a strange question :P where not so old :P
<bluekuja> :9
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> damn 9
<bluekuja> ^^
<mertiki> hehe, yes, at least it's not like high school, I just have bad memory from high school...
<mertiki> hehe
<bluekuja> :P
<bluekuja> asac: ping when you gonna be around again
<mertiki> txs
<bluekuja> I really hope he'll get on soon
<bluekuja> usually he does some sports on the evening
<mertiki> I'm here all the day anyway
<bluekuja> or shopping et all
<bluekuja> so he's afk
<bluekuja> mertiki, timezone?
<mertiki> -0400
<mertiki> it's 16:02 o'clock here
<mertiki> ( 4:02 pm )
<bluekuja> oh :)
<bluekuja> 22:00 here
<bluekuja> same for asac
<mertiki> ay, I'm late :D
<bluekuja> :)
<mertiki> 6 hours difference, that's big!
<bluekuja> yup, it is
<mertiki> I love Internet :)
<bluekuja> same here
<mertiki> I'll work on some projects here so it's possible that I don't answer quickly
<bluekuja> mertiki, ok
<bluekuja> just get on when alex get back
<mertiki> you mean asac?
<bluekuja> mertiki, asac's name is alexander so asac
<bluekuja> *so alex
<mertiki> bluekuja : oh you're right
<bluekuja> :)
<mertiki> bluekuja : I always call him asac :)
<bluekuja> ^^
<mertiki>  VirtualBox is such a awesome program.. I don't know if you both run Windows and Linux, but when using Windows inside VirtualBox, I can almost not see any slowness
<bluekuja> never tried
<bluekuja> yet
<mertiki> It's very usefel in my case because I always need a Windows system to guide my customers, or remotely help them. It's simple, I know never use Windows outside of VirtualBox and I'm always impressed
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> mertiki, why near your mail
<bluekuja> I see (evolution)
<mertiki> Ha!! it's because I followed the instructions on how to create a key for Lp, and on the instructions, it's necessary to provide Name, phrase and email... So I just choosed evolution as the phrase, but now I realised that... nobody have this except me!
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> :D
<mertiki> and I tried to generate a gpg key without that, without success, so I just keeped it :P
<mertiki> I'm sure I did something wrong lol
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> for sure
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> mertiki, I go to sleep now
<mertiki> do you think it can cause problems?
<bluekuja> mertiki, no
<mertiki> ah ok :)
<bluekuja> but it's not really usefull
<bluekuja> ^^
<mertiki> hehe no
<bluekuja> I go now
<mertiki> happy to have meet you!
<bluekuja> need some rest
<bluekuja> same here, man!
<mertiki> :)
<mertiki> @+
<bluekuja> mertiki, meet you tomorrow here
<bluekuja> I'm alwais around
<bluekuja> and let me know asac's decision
<bluekuja> on them
<mertiki> bluekuja : Maybe I'll not be there, but for sure I'll be in the future days
<mertiki> ok!
<bluekuja> mertiki, maybe write a mail
<bluekuja> to me
<bluekuja> so I know what to do
<mertiki> that's ok, I will :)
<bluekuja> k
* bluekuja off 
<asac> mertiki: still there?
<gnomefreak> !dpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mertiki> asac : hi!
<asac> hi
<asac> whats up?
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<mertiki> asac : I made the modifications you needed to on lightning-extension-locales and wanted to know what you think about that
<asac> yes ... did you read my comment in bug?
<mertiki> yes, and re-uploaded the new package to REVU
<mertiki> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-sunbird/+bug/140598
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140598 in lightning-sunbird "lightning-extension doesn't have language packs" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<asac> . It was in the iceowl-extension-locales package because it was designed for icedove 1.5, it's not needed anymore in Gutsy so I just removed the transitionnal package section from the script.
<asac>  2
<asac> isn't that a bug in iceowl-extension ... he probably didn't migrate that properly
<mertiki> Mmmh, I couldn't tell you, so far, this section was no useful in my case, removing the section didn't change anything
<gnomefreak> asac: remind me tomorrow to look at iceape recommends please
<asac> mertiki: addAllNewXPI.sh must be run outside of the debian folder
<asac> i tried that like debian/scripts/addAllNewXPI.sh
<asac> that didn't work
<gnomefreak> its still recommending iceape-calendar
<asac> (not in this revision, but in the one before)
<mertiki> asac : I sended a email to the person which created the iceowl-extension-locales package about the problems I found and didn't received a reply yey
<gnomefreak> and i have to fix these damn fonts
<mertiki> yet*
<mertiki> asac : yes, it's written in the ReadMe file that I made in the new package
<asac> mertiki: ok its at the end
<asac> can we fix that?
<asac> so i can runit like above?
<mertiki> asac : Of course it's possible, but maybe need one day of work
<gnomefreak> ok i have 2 hours to do other things ill bbl
<asac> that would be great to have ... i hate to copy things aroud in package ... you will definitly forget to remove it and in the end it will clutter the diff.gz
<mertiki> asac : I will need to change a lot of things in the script to make sure every folder are Ok but that's possible
<asac> mertiki: how about adding all the logic in the makefile?
<asac> e.g. debian/rules ?
<mertiki> asac : you mean, creating a makefile that will automatically update the language packs and everything?
<asac> if you are not that comfortable with makefiles, we can keep it as a shell script
<asac> mertiki: well basically its moving the code from the .sh scripts to the debian/rules file
<asac> and add a target: update-xpis
<asac> or something
<asac> oh well
<asac> its update-debian-files:
<asac> that would recreate the control file
<mertiki> asac : As I said on the bugs, because the lightning-extension version can change, the rules file would need to be modified at each new version, would that be OK?
<asac> mertiki: its not a problem ... you can even use dpkg-parsechangelog to automatically get the upstream version from the last changelog entry
<asac> if that is suitable
<asac> try dpkg-parsechangelog  | grep Version
<asac> when in the package
<mertiki> asac : it's actually the first time I work with rules file seriously, so I can't say that I'm comfortable with this and most probably that if I start to do this job, I'll need somebody to help me
<asac> ok
<asac> mertiki: lets use the script approach for gutsy ... and then improve it for gutsy+1?
<asac> would that be ok?
<mertiki> asac : What a wonderful idea
<asac> in fact, as long as you don't go away, i am fine with a hard to maintain package ;)
<mertiki> asac : haha, and I won't go away
<asac> but in the end the package should be easily updatable ... so in case you get hit by truck or are in holiday everbody can fix that
<mertiki> I think it's actually simple and well documented in the ReadMe file, I would find it very easy if I didn't know the package yet
<mertiki> did you read the ReadMe file?
<asac> sure ;9
<mertiki> asac : Is that ok?
<asac> well ... i can say its not perfect ... and its not as easy to understand as you think it is ;)
<asac> developers are lazy people that hate to look at docs
<mertiki> asac : A goutsh..
<mertiki> asac : haha :P ok
<asac> but its not a problem :)
<mertiki> asac : Ok, If I modify the script to be able to launch it inside the script folder, is there something else you think that I should fix?
<mertiki> ( I will work for a all-automatic rules file for Gutsy +1 but keep the script for Gutsy )
<mertiki> I'll know more about rules files in 6 months, for sure
<asac> sure
<asac> i am here to help
<asac> after all you are the maintainer now ;) ... so you can decide what goes in and what not
<mertiki> asac : Woaw :P
<mertiki> asac : My goal is to bring a functionnal package for Ubuntu :)
<asac> well ... i might try to prevent dessters
<mertiki> haha
<asac> mertiki: yes, thats the first and most obvious goal for everything: get something that works
<mertiki> asac : And I'll do everything I can to make a good package well though, that's why I don't want to create the automatic rules file now because I know that I don't have the skills to do it
<mertiki> But I will
<mertiki> I have another question for you, concerning my enigmail-locales package. Do you have time?
<asac> a bit
<mertiki> Mh, would you prefer a mail?
<asac> i have time, but might be distracted here and there ;)
<asac> no
<mertiki> ok
<asac> go ahead
<mertiki> asac : there's to language pack that have the same ThunderbirdKeyID in the package, so if they are both installed, one of the two will overwrite the first. I just added a conflict rule to the debian/control file
<mertiki> asac : Is that a good idea?
<mertiki> there's two*
<asac> ThunderbirdKeyID ?
<asac> which one do they use?`
<Ubulette> asac, i've fixed mozclient
<mertiki> {847b3a00-7b55-11d4-8f02-006008948af5}
<asac> Ubulette: thanks
<mertiki> it's ca language and zh-cn
<asac> mertiki: i think we should package the em:id
<asac> s/package/patch/
<asac> use langcode@langpacks.enigmail.ubuntu.com
<asac> e.g. de-DE@langpacks.enigmail.ubuntu.com
<mertiki> asac : Do you think I should apply that on the whole package?
<asac> yes
<asac> i hate uuid em:ids
<asac> its better to use something like above
<mertiki> asac : yeah me too.. now
<asac> mertiki: look at enigmail itself
<asac> oh
<asac> :=
<asac> bad example
<mertiki> hehe
<asac> firefox-dom-inspector
<asac> /usr/lib/firefox/extensions/inspector@mozilla.org/chrome
<asac> cat /usr/lib/firefox/extensions/inspector@mozilla.org/install.rdf  | grep em:id <em:id>inspector@mozilla.org</em:id>
<mertiki> yeah that can't lead to problems
<Ubulette> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nobihaya/1386720470/in/set-72157602015150860
<asac> mertiki: ok look at the mozilla-firefox-locale-all package
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> it does that alreawdy
<mertiki> asac : I'll change this, did you found something else to fix in the enigmail-locale package?
<asac> mertiki: e.g. /usr/lib/firefox/extensions/langpack-de@firefox.mozilla.org/install.rdf
<asac> mertiki: and i think the patching is already done in debian/rules
<mertiki> asac : and my actual lightning-extension-locales package too, I followed what already exist and I prefer this like that
<asac> mertiki: i haven't looked at the enigmail locale package yet ... shame on me
<asac> mertiki: well as i said, look at the mozilla-firefox-locale-all package
<asac> i updated it today ... and though its  improvable it contains lot of things that worth a look
<mertiki> asac : haha, it's not as important as lightning-extension but I think it would be great to finish this before Gutsy get stable
<asac> mertiki: well its more important after all :)
<asac> mertiki: enigmail is in main and should have latest locales
<mertiki> it's not in universe???
<asac> (oh it should be latest after all ... i have to update that i think)
<asac> mertiki: no its in main
<asac> because enigmail is in main ... together with thunderbird
<mertiki> asac : Mmh, and it's possible to upload things to REVU that will finish on the main repository?
<mertiki> asac : I though it was just for universe
<asac> mertiki: its depends who sponsors it :)
<asac> mertiki: so its not a problem :)
<mertiki> asac : ok :P
<asac> mertiki: maybe its misuse of REVU ... but i don't think it is
<asac> its just much more used for universe packages
<mertiki> asac : I don't think too, why don't use the ressources we have :)
<asac> if people blame you about misusing REVU ... just blame me ;)
<mertiki> asac : haha, no I won't ;)
<mertiki> Ok I'll start working on all this if we want these packages ready for Gutsy
<asac> so what about enigmail? is that a complete rewrite? or did you just updated what already exists?
<mertiki> asac : If sometimes I say something that you don't understand, don't be shy to tell me so, I'm french so I'm sure that I make a lot of mistakes
<mertiki> asac : enigmail-locales is just a update for what already exist
<asac> mertiki: ok that is fine
<asac> mertiki: don't shift too much before gutsy for locales
<mertiki> asac : but I added language packs and removed some because of the new version
<asac> mertiki: i would like to unify all of these for gutsy+1
<mertiki> asac : You don't think that it will be ready for Gutsy?
<asac> mertiki: what? the locales ... sure ... the unification of all mozilla related language packs ... probably not
<asac> Ubulette: i still don't get a full diff for your branch :(
<mertiki> asac : OK! What do you exactly mean by " the unification of mozilla related language packs " ?
<Ubulette> asac, strange, me neither
<Ubulette> I usually do
<mertiki> asac : I forgot to mention, I fixed some issues with the script inside the enigmail package
<asac> mertiki: i am not yet sure how to unifiy ... fact is: we have lots of locale packages. All use a different approach to build/update
<asac> we should unify that ... however we first have to look at what all those packages do, so we can come up with a solutino that actually works for all :)
<mertiki> asac : Ha! That's a good idea! If I can participate in that, let me know.
<asac> which is why i think we should target that for gutsy+1 ... remember we are pretty late in release cycle ;)
<mertiki> asac : Yes I don't think that I'll work on this before Gutsy gets stable :)
<asac> Ubulette: i received full diffs as well at some point, but not anymore apparently
<Ubulette> fixed
<asac> ok great ... lets wait ;)
<Ubulette> asac, what do you think about the comment i've made above regarding duplicated libs in xul ?
<Ubulette> seems that now that we no longer strip, we have dupes
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    13032 Aug 29 19:37 /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/libxpcom.so
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 15097748 Aug 29 19:37 /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/libxul.so
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    13032 Aug 29 19:37 /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9a8pre/sdk/lib/libxpcom.so
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 15097748 Aug 29 19:37 /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9a8pre/sdk/lib/libxul.so
<Ubulette> so maybe the later ones could just be links
<asac> Ubulette: those should be links
<asac> Ubulette: as benjamin suggested
<asac> e.g. just ship them in xulrunner-1.9 ... not in xulrunner-1.9-dev
<Ubulette> asac, this is wrong. libxul.so is now 140M !
<mertiki> asac : I new to do some little tests but I think that I already finished to apply the modifications to the lightning-extension script, so if you're there in the next minutes, I'll upload to REVU again
<mertiki> I need to do*
<Ubulette> asac, 2 days ago, it was 15M
<Ubulette> hmm, maybe not
<gnomefreak> i thought i was done fixing this POS for the night
<asac> Ubulette: its the dbg symbol so
<Ubulette> strange. in dist, libxul.so is huge
<Ubulette> but my bot logs show:
<Ubulette>           -rw-r--r-- root/root  15670456 2007-09-18 18:02 ./usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/libxul.so
<Ubulette>           -rw-r--r-- root/root 124630422 2007-09-18 18:01 ./usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/libxul.so
<Ubulette>           -rw-r--r-- root/root  15670456 2007-09-18 18:03 ./usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9a8pre/sdk/lib/libxul.so
<Ubulette>           -rw-r--r-- root/root 124630422 2007-09-18 18:02 ./usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9a8pre/sdk/lib/libxul.sou
<Ubulette> which seems ok
<Ubulette> lrwxrwxrwx 1 bbot bbot 34 Sep 17 22:38 dist/sdk/lib/libxul.so -> ../../../toolkit/library/libxul.so
<Ubulette> -rwxr-xr-x 1 bbot bbot 140008579 Sep 17 22:38 toolkit/library/libxul.so
<Ubulette> 140M...
<Ubulette> oh, that's without dbgsym
<Ubulette> gnomefreak.. look what my bot got a few hours ago:
<Ubulette> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main dpkg 1.14.5ubuntu13
<Ubulette>   403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.89.8 80] 
<Ubulette> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu13_i386.deb  403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.89.8 80] 
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: thats because its a bot not a human :)
<gnomefreak> if i had a place to post it i would but i lost my site for some reason
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: you want ubuntu14 anyway
<gnomefreak> not 13
<Ubulette> post the deb? I dont need it. bot is resilient to that kind of error :)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<mertiki> asac : the addNewXPI.sh script of lightning-extension-locales has been updated and the last package upload in REVU is here : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=264
<asac> thanks
<mertiki> you're welcome :)
<mertiki> thanks also for your help
<asac> mertiki: what makes me wonder a bit is that the script is so huge ;)
<mertiki> asac : hehe, yes you're right. There's a lot of autogenerated entries from that script and a LOT of job that we don't have to do by hand, but I think that I can improve it in the future
<asac> mertiki: is there an option to run with all 'yes' ?
<mertiki> yes, it's -n
<mertiki> but if you want to update ALL the languages, you can uses addAllNewXPI.sh which will do it for you anyway
<asac> is that new?
<asac> maybe i haven't tried  All
<mertiki> asac : no, it's here since the beginning
<asac> mertiki: maybe AddNewXPI.sh should be renamed?
<mertiki> asac : just do ./addAllNewXPI.sh after removing everything in the res-files folder and erased all entries into the debian/control files and it will do everything
<asac> isn't its use-case to convert jars to xpis?
<asac> e.g. jar_to_xpi.sh ?
<mertiki> asac : I'm not sure, I asked myself too about that, but I think that XPI is the good name because it creates XPI files from the Jar file
<asac> yeah ;) ... see how that matches the name
<asac> i gave
<asac> AddNewXPI.sh doesn't really read like: "creates XPI files from the Jar file" ;)
<mertiki> asac : haha, yeah we can rename it that way !
<mertiki> jar_to_xpi.sh and all_jar_to_xpi.sh
<asac> ok my vision is this:
<asac> short term vision of course ;)
<mertiki> asac : Yeah, we don't have choice today :)
<asac> jar-to_xpi.sh will create an xpi from a jar
<asac> in addition it will create one meta file next to it
<asac> (or more meta files if needed)
<asac> e.g. just create de-DE.xpi
<asac> +
<asac> de-DE.xpi.control
<asac> de-DE.xpi.README
<asac> et al
<asac> ok so this jar_to_xpi.sh doesn't know anything about packaging ... it just does what its ment to do
<asac> nothing implicitly happens
<asac> you only get what you ask for
<mertiki> this would be a VERY good idea
<asac> then you create another script which is called ... regen-package.sh
<asac> that one just runs the jar_to_xpi.sh things
<asac> and then processes the results ... e.g. concatenating control file
<asac> from the output
<asac> in addition regen-package.sh should use templates instead of assuming that you should delete everything but the first entry from control
<asac> so thats not needed to know
<asac> you can just blindly run it and the result will always be correct
<mertiki> yeah yeah, I can see it that way too
<asac> regen-package.sh just overwrites control from scratch
<mertiki> It would be so perfect
<asac> its better ... but not perfect ;)
<asac> schould be pretty simple to do
<asac> based on your script
<mertiki> One thing : Your idea just covers adding Jar files one by one, what if we want all Jar? Maybe a section in the jar-to-xpi.sh which will starts only with a argument?
<asac> cat << EOF >> ../control
<asac> >>
<asac> mertiki: jar-to-xpi.sh will just deal with one jar
<asac> the regen-package.sh
<asac> orchestrates all this
<mertiki> Ok
<asac> if its really much code to do all-jar-to-xpi.sh ... then add a script for that
<asac> but i think its not worth it as its essentially just a loop over all locales
<mertiki> No no, your idea is great, I think about this..
<mertiki> Yeah, very efficient
<asac> where do you generate the install.rdf?
<asac> ah ok they are in res-files
<mertiki> asac : I'll be happy to work on that idea and I think that it's a very good idea, but I must admit that I can't be sure that I'll be able to do this quickly because I'm new to all this
<mertiki> asac : yes
<asac> mertiki: i think its just:
<asac> 1. rename script
<mertiki> asac : if you consider that the package must be ready in a very short time, I will maybe fail to finish the script at time
<asac> 2. replace cat << EOF >> ../control with cat << EOF >> ../${JAR}.control
<Ubulette> asac, got a patch this time ?
<asac> let me see
<asac> yes ;)
<asac> Ubulette: why patch the packager.mk?
<asac> i understood benjamins comment that we should do that when packaging up
<asac> e.g. in debhelper files
<Ubulette> seems better to fix the sdk
<mertiki> asac : my ears are all open to the step #3, when you're ready :)
<asac> Ubulette: so is there a bug ?
<asac> mertiki: yeah wait a sec ;)
<asac> mertiki:
<Ubulette> asac, depends. for me, a dupe is a bug. maybe not for moz guys
<asac> 3. put the control source information (e.g. what you currently delete) in a res-files/ file as well
<Ubulette> they do plenty of symlinks already
<asac> i saw that
<asac> 4. write a simple regen-package.sh ... its just what AddAll doesn now +
<asac> a. in the beginning copy the res-files/control header to debian/control
<asac> b. run jar_to_xpi.sh for all locales (like now)
<asac> c. append all $LOCALE.control files to debian/control
<asac> i think that would be it
<asac> to start with
<mertiki> asac : I think that there's some little other details, but I'm ready to do this and I will and give you the result this evening or tomorrow
<asac> cool ... this evening is already late night here ;) so tomorrow i guess
<mertiki> asac : Hehe, yes :)
<mertiki> asac : I must go now, I give you news about this
<mertiki> asac : thanks for this clear roadmap
<mertiki> it's pretty useful for someone who hasn't a lot of experience yet
<asac> mertiki: your welcome.
<Ubulette> waa.. I pressed "1" in a form in ff-trunk, X crashed
<asac> so you use chatzilla? because you went offline ;)
<asac> ah X crashed ;) ... didn't read that
<asac> i have it in a screen ... if i am offline its either connectivity or a desaster ;)
<asac> Ubulette: as a good firefox trunk user you should always run with firefox -g
<asac> or is there a core available now?
<Ubulette> Xgl crashed
<asac> oh xgl
<asac> that doesn't count ;)
<asac> do you use desktop effects?
<Ubulette> _usr_bin_Xgl.1000.crash
<Ubulette> no
<asac> does that crash have a recent timestamp?
<asac> does it match this incident?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> previous crach file is 3 days old
<Ubulette> _usr_lib_totem_totem-plugin-viewer.1000.crash
<asac> why do you use that?
<asac> i mean xgl
<Ubulette> it's default in gutsy since a few days
<asac> really?
<asac> oh
<Ubulette> indeed
<asac> i don't have it installed
<asac> its not even in main atm
<asac> Filename: pool/universe/x/xserver-xgl/xserver-xgl_1.1.99.1~git20070727-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<asac> maybe you are again ahead of time ;)
<asac> Ubulette: ok we should really upload xulrunner tomorrow
<asac> and firefox-gp
<asac> time is running low
<asac> fri we end up in beta freeze
<asac> for a week
<asac> then its beta and i want that in before beta
<asac> but actually i have to sort through whatelese i want in beta
<asac> i think i have to do 6 uploads or so tomorrow already ;)
<Ubulette> can't xul enter as it is now ?
<asac> no ...we have to at least do the rename (if we want a rename) and fork of the release branch so we can flip to system-nss/nspr
<asac> that needs at least testing
<asac> any new issues with ffox?
<asac> new - dues to system-nss/nspr
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-19
<asac> s/dues/due/
<Ubulette> i don't have a single issue tied to system nspr/nss
<asac> Ubulette: actually you don't have to deal with that release-fiddling if you want
<asac> Ubulette: have you tested with in source nss/nspr?
<asac> Ubulette: that doesn't matter ... we cannot overlay nss/nspr from main with more or less cvs snapshot in universe
<asac> i have a bad feeling about pushing something like it
<asac> not talking about release manager ;)
<Ubulette> as you want.
<Ubulette> I'm gonna retry my form. if i disappear, it's xgl
<asac> Ubulette: i can test that ;)
<asac> i mean i can test the system-nss/nspr thing
<asac> if you prefer to do that let me know
<asac> Ubulette: so do we want to rename the xulrunner package?
<asac> i would prefer to name it xulrunner-1.9 ... not trunk
<Ubulette> it's already the name
<asac> the source package?
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> ah cool ... so you fixed that?
<Ubulette> Source: xulrunner-1.9
<Ubulette> no, since day 1
<asac> ok ... then lets just adapt the branch names to reflect that .... and firefox-trunk => firefox-granparadiso or firefox-3.0 ?
<asac> anything about branchnames/packagename you see not being consolidated/streamlined enough?
<Ubulette> i don't like the -trunk in source package of nss/nspr (but we've discussed that in august)
<Ubulette> trunk as branch name for ff is ugly
<Ubulette> grandparadiso too
<Ubulette> those two should be mergeable to make our life easier
<Ubulette> so appname is an issue
<Ubulette> and I like minefield.. clearly says what it is
<asac> yes ... read what i wrote above
<asac> firefox-3.0 is an option imo
<asac> it would require one transition for gutsy users _now_ ... but better now than at some point ;)
<Ubulette> i agree, better now than later
<asac> so what can we still do for beta?
<Ubulette> so either we drop the minefields branding and switch to default (gp) for our dev
<Ubulette> or we keep two branches in parallel forever
<asac> i think we could say: UNRELEASED uploads are minefield and gutsy uploads to ppa are at least a bit QAed so we can call it gp
<asac> we could then add a check in rules for the distribution in changelog
<asac> (just an idea)
<asac> the package name would still be the same though
<asac> all firefox-3.0
<Ubulette> why not just do post beta cvs ? like 3.0~a7+cvs
<asac> you mean to check if its minefield?
<Ubulette> instead of 3.0~a8~cvs
<asac> how did you get to that point in this conversation
<asac> i mean is that still the same topic or am i just confused;)
<Ubulette> let's start with plain a8. we release it, then continue with a8+cvs
<Ubulette> instead of with a9~cvs
<Ubulette> so it could still use appname gp
<asac> i have no hard opinion on that ... except that selecting + in the version in gnome-terminal is a pain by double-clicking ;)
<Ubulette> then all our patches are good and easy to merge
<Ubulette> but it's still trunk between released
<Ubulette> but it's still trunk between releases
<asac> Ubulette: i don't understand how this version shift contributes to fix "so it could still use appname gp"
<Ubulette> just add + to the selection
<Ubulette> it's in prefs
<asac> i see no difference
<asac> either we decide to ship any build as gp
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> (branding)
<asac> or we try to detect changelog what is gp and what is minefield ;)
<asac> somehow i like the latter more
<asac> in any case, please explain to me how changing the version scheme we use contributes to this
<Ubulette> today it's easy. mozilla/browser/config/version.txt tells us
<asac> what is easy?
<Ubulette> gp vs minefield
<asac> how?
<asac> pre?
<Ubulette> m/pre/
<asac> i don't like introspecting the upstream source from debian packaging better look at changelog with dpkg-parsechangelog
<asac> why can't we just see if there is cvs in it? then use minefield
<asac> otherwise gp?
<asac> is there a difference?
<Ubulette> i have to think about that. I'm tired and i have to get up very early :P
<asac> anyway ... i am fine with both ... just consider dpkg-parsechangelog a bit cleaner as it would be more universal
<Ubulette> mozclient will need something from upstream files
<asac> Ubulette: ok let me know in the morning... if i find a few minutes i would do abit and don't want to do something I don't know all ideas for ;)
<asac> for now its just firefox
<Ubulette> sure. 'night
<mertiki> asac : wow.. do you sleep sometimes?
<asac> no ;)
<asac> just work + sport :)
<asac> but will be off now ;)
<mertiki> hehe
<therealnanotube> hello everyone. i notice that the firefox 2.0.0.7 signature was made using a different key than the one used for previous releases. is that as it should be? did mozilla start using a different key?
<bluekuja> asac: talked with mertiki?
<asac> bluekuja: yes. thanks.
<bluekuja> asac: if you want me to upload that too, just ping ;)
<asac> yes ... its not completely ready. mertiki wanted to improve it today based on my comments
<bluekuja> asac: ok cool, let me know when we'll have a good package
<bluekuja> :)
<janimo> Ubulette_: hi, you mentioned having added libnspr4-dev as a dep of xulrunner-1.9-dev (it is needed) but it does not seem to be there in the package
<bluekuja> asac: you there?
<bluekuja> asac: is ok to modify a makefile.am/in without a patch system?
<asac> how?
<asac> bluekuja: ?
<bluekuja> asac: directly
<bluekuja> asac: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9376568/rkward_0.4.7a-1ubuntu2.debidff
<bluekuja> I told him to provide a patch
<bluekuja> for it
<bluekuja> asac; ?
<asac> bluekuja: the makefile.in looks strange
<asac> +#>- 	$(INSTALL_DATA) $(srcdir)/rkward.desktop /usr/share/applications/rkward.desktop #>+ 1
<asac> ??
<asac> where is that from?
<bluekuja> destdir missing
<asac> no
<asac> thats just crazy
<asac> i mean it looks like it was once a patch
<asac> now its a makefile
<asac> ?
<bluekuja> mmm...
<asac> bluekuja: please apply the makefile.am ...and see how makefile.in looks like afterwards
<asac> rerun automake for that
<bluekuja> lets see
<bluekuja> asac: what should I check now'
<bluekuja> asac: the final package with that debdiff was ok
<bluekuja> e.g it fixes the issues
<bluekuja> asac: write me back when you get here again, I leave because I'm not feeling really good these days
<asac> bluekuja: the diff of the Makefile.in
<cwong1> asac: hi
<asac> hey
<cwong1> asac: can u tell me how to have a static page as the start page again, please?
<cwong1> I put the startpage in midbrowser/locales/en-us, right?    Do I access it using chrome://content/midbrowser/startpage.html?
<asac> cwong1: hmm ... you can try it in location bar
<asac> sorry ... i am completely busted atm, because of the freeze that will be lifted tomorrow morning
<cwong1> atm?
<asac> at the moment
<cwong1> k
<janimo> asac, thanks for applying the nm autostart patch.
<janimo> did you get a chance to look at the libgnome deps one?
<Ubulette_> hi
<gnomefreak> how would i find the ip of my router?
* gnomefreak cant remember the ip to save my life
<gnomefreak> this one looks kind of weird but i guess ill try it
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, http://www.findmyip.com/
<ubuntu-laptop> ty
<ubuntu-laptop> looking
<ubuntu-laptop> thats not what im looking for :( but ty
<ubuntu-laptop> i need ip of router not my pc ip
<ubuntu-laptop> trying to set up printing from laptop to pc with printer
<Ubulette> internally or the ip you've got from your isp ?
<ubuntu-laptop> it should be a 192.168 iirc
<ubuntu-laptop> i cant remember the last xx.x numbers
<Ubulette> plenty of methods
<Ubulette> route
<Ubulette> ifconfig and look for the gateway
<Ubulette> traceroute something
<ubuntu-laptop> got it ty
<Ubulette> ping -b your broadcast addr
<ubuntu-laptop> lets see if it works :)
<Ubulette> depends on the router
<ubuntu-laptop> i had it working years ago for 3 desktops in breezy but never for a laptop and its been 2 years since i had that set up
<ubuntu-laptop> than again maybe its not right
<ubuntu-laptop> shit
<ubuntu-laptop> it says it is here but nothing working in printer
<ubuntu-laptop> should i have restarted cups here
<ubuntu-laptop> looks as if that isnt right ip
<ubuntu-laptop> 192.168.0.x
<ubuntu-laptop> not sure what x is yet
<ubuntu-laptop> im looking for the ip that you type in ff and it brings up router config
<janimo> Ubulette: xulrunner-1.9-dev still does not seem to depend on libnspr4-dev
<janimo> although it includes headers form it
<Ubulette> hmm. you're right. same for nss-dev I guess
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, could you ask admin to drop everything in universe from our ppa?
<Ubulette> well, maybe not everything (iceape and co)
<ubuntu-laptop> asac: asked the other day and i havent heard of an answer
<ubuntu-laptop> Ubulette: just bump the version and we will tell people to use main for the time being. feistys PPA i havent gotten to yet to move it to main
<ubuntu-laptop> ill ask again though see if i get answer
<Ubulette> i dont want to add an epoch. we'll have to keep it forever. it's not worth it
<ubuntu-laptop> i didnt want to either thats why i havent
<ubuntu-laptop> but atm there is no way for us to do it i asked kiko if admins can
* ubuntu-laptop waits on reply
<ubuntu-laptop> god i need a new frigging laptop
<ubuntu-laptop> no noone including admins can remove anything from PPA
* ubuntu-laptop just got reply
<ubuntu-laptop> brb checking on printer
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrrrr
<Ubulette> lol,bug #137767
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137767 in soyuz "Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed in PPA uploads closes Ubuntu bugs" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137767
* ubuntu-laptop still hates printing
<ubuntu-laptop> its a nice day so i wanted to do court paperwork outside and print inside butr noooooooo
<ubuntu-laptop> s/butr/but
<Ubulette> Bug #128127
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128127 in soyuz "remove-package should work for PPAs" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128127
<ubuntu-laptop> Ubulette: they were hinking with 1.9 release
<ubuntu-laptop> or 1.1.9 whatever version it was
<ubuntu-laptop> that i heard weeks ago though
<ubuntu-laptop> but i think  1.1.9 was released this week already but i could be wrong
<tonyyarusso> nope
<ubuntu-laptop> wasnt releeased?
<ubuntu-laptop> released
<ubuntu-laptop> or wasnt added to that milestone?
<tonyyarusso> wasn't released
<ubuntu-laptop> anyone want to go into my office and see if the page printed? im tired of getting up and down
<ubuntu-laptop> they need to find a was of checking from remote spot
<ubuntu-laptop> s/was/way
* ubuntu-laptop makes sign "will pay $100.00 USD to next person to fix this frigging POS"
* ubuntu-laptop wonders is SMB is this damn hard
<ubuntu-laptop> ill be back on other pc in a bit
<asac> Ubulette: gnomefreak: instead of bumping versions et al .... we want to rename the package
<gnomefreak> asac: really rather name it something rather than adding a epoche to it
<gnomefreak> makes more sense to me that way
<gnomefreak> wtf isnt firefox auto logging me into LP anymore
<asac> well epoch is not a problem either, but we wnat to rename anyway ... so
<Ubulette> asac, sorry, didn't have time this morning
<asac> yeah ... i was busted anyway
<asac> have to wait until after beta nwo
<gnomefreak> is it possible to wait until release for 1.1.9
<gnomefreak> i would like to see if the remove is added than to make life simplier
<gnomefreak> than the rename isnt needed ;)
<gnomefreak> hmmm ok good its fixed
<Ubulette> well, we can rename now anyway
<asac> sure
<asac> but please choose the version wisely ;)
<asac> xulrunner-1.9 ... firefox-3.0 ... is the way to go i guess
<gnomefreak> i agree
<Ubulette> should we use ".ubuntu" inside branch names ?
<Ubulette> or are we completely out of the debian philosophy ?
<Ubulette> asac, gnomefreak: what about this http://pastebin.mozilla.org/202680 ?
<gnomefreak> we cant have same name
<gnomefreak> you have trunk and gp as same name
<gnomefreak> we really need to fix dpi settings
<gnomefreak> name them same as branch?
<gnomefreak> having -trunk and -gp the same name is only gonna get confusing after a while
<Ubulette> except ff, why can't we use the same name for source names ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: are they the same?
<Ubulette> ff is special because of the minefield branding
<gnomefreak> is nss and nss-devel the same package?
<gnomefreak> sorry nss and nss-trunk
<Ubulette> nss.dev is just fresher than the released nss
<gnomefreak> if nto same way would you name it the same
<gnomefreak> s/nto/not
<Ubulette> I mean, we work in *.dev, when it's ready, we push to non-dev and release
<gnomefreak> once its built how would determine what one is what?
<gnomefreak> they would have same source name-versiondates
<Ubulette> just looking at version and changelog
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: and once named the same would it have to be changed again at a later date or is it perm.
<Ubulette> what do you mean ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: you and asac changed names of all sources alot in the past 2 weeks this is why we are changing them now. name them so they dont need to be changed again is what i suggest atm
<gnomefreak> atelast trunk
<gnomefreak> and gp
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, today, source names are the same for the two nss branches, it's not a problem
<Ubulette> forget about firefox for now, think nss/nspr/xul
* gnomefreak doesnt reallly care about nss nspr atm but all the packages need to be versioned to where we dont have to change it every week because of a date change or something like that
<gnomefreak> firefox-3.0_trunk and firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> what is wrong with keeping -trunk  or _trunk
<gnomefreak> its always gonna be trunk until release than we dont need to worry about keeping it
<gnomefreak> gp is gonna be gp/minefield until release
<gnomefreak> than with firefox-4.0 no versioning issues
<gnomefreak> or 3.0.0.1
<gnomefreak> or whatever
<gnomefreak> this way you know what you are getting if its weekly updated or release only update
<gnomefreak> or instead of using the ~ use a -
<gnomefreak> that will fix that issue as well
<Ubulette> asac, what's your view on all that ?
<gnomefreak> brb
<gnomefreak> think smart not hard or you will burn yourself out IMHO
<Jazzva> Evening... :)
<Ubulette> hi
<Jazzva> How's it going? :)
<Jazzva> asac: You around?
<bluekuja> mertiki, heya
<mertiki> bluekuja : Hi!
<bluekuja> mertiki, news from your package?
<gnomefreak> my only point being is that me Ubulette and asac can tell the difference easy but end user isnt gonna see source so they need to beable to tell what one they have installed thats why i say leave -trunk or _trunk or something like that that will identify it for end users
<gnomefreak> if they install trunk and gp they will see the same firefox-3.0.deb
<mertiki> bluekuja : Not yet, I uploaded the last lightning-extension-locales package to REVU and emailed Alex
<gnomefreak> or nss.dsb for either package
<bluekuja> mertiki, cool
<bluekuja> :)
<mertiki> bluekuja : I'm very proud of the work I did in that package :) The script is all automatic :D
<gnomefreak> anyone have the dpi bug handy for gutsy?
<gnomefreak> i cant remember what dir the change is needed in
<mertiki> gnomefreak : the dpi bug handy effects are? Because I've two programs ( virtualBox and Hplip ) that have huge fonts
<bluekuja> mertiki, you rock
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> mertiki: mine are way too damn small
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: That's in FF 2, right?
<mertiki> gnomefreak : In my case, everything is OK except the two programs I spoke about
<mertiki> bluekuja : :D
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: my whole desktop
<gnomefreak> its a xorg bug iirc
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Ouch... I've been having it in FF... the fonts are too small, even though everything is set to 10px... But the rest is fine...
<Jazzva> Granparadiso has ok font size...
<mertiki> bluekuja : I'm working to do the same for the enigmail-locales, but I found a lot of problems. Asac really helped me around lightning-extension-locales script
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: im having the gutsy bug and i cant find the damn bug :(
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: And does setting fonts to be bigger change anything?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: what dir?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: dunno...
<bluekuja> mertiki, asac is a pro so you can learn everything you need from him :)
<gnomefreak> i need the dpi corecct settings and the dir/file its in
* gnomefreak never had to worry about it until clean install
<gnomefreak> clean feisty install upgrade to gutsy
<gnomefreak> i had upgraded before the dpi bug surfaced so it didnt effect me
<mertiki> bluekuja : When he gave me his vision of what my lightning-extension-locale could be. Everything I though was " Yes, that's the ultimate all good solution " :P
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> :d
<bluekuja> :D
<mertiki> bluekuja : So I learn a lot from him :)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: But shouldn't it effect everyone? We all get the same updates :).
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i dont know why it didnt effect upgrade <maybe because it was a --dont-overwrite? unless you go from version x to version z?
<gnomefreak> i dont know why it never got to me before
<gnomefreak> fff2 always had smaller fonts for me but this is first desktop has done it
<gnomefreak> ff2 even
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Yeah, that sounds reasonable...
<Jazzva> So, you need the config file for that setting?
<mertiki> bluekuja : I think that it's pretty late to add packages to Gutsy, when does new Gutsy updates are Freezes? At the BetaFreeze?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> im fairly sure its should be around 96-98dpi but cant remember
<gnomefreak> the file and the settins are on the bug iirc
<gnomefreak> bug 139700
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139700 in xorg "dpi setting incorrect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139700
<bluekuja> mertiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Hmm, my xorg.conf doesn't containt the mentioned settings...
<gnomefreak> mine either
<Ubulette_> damn, lost synchro 12min :(
<mertiki> bluekuja : thanks ( I should need to read sometimes :) )
<bluekuja> mertiki, np
<mertiki> bluekuja : did you see asac today?
<bluekuja> mertiki, this morning yes
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Have you tried setting the DisplaySize?
<Ubulette_> 1h ago too
<gnomefreak> bug 140540
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140540 in libgnome "[Gutsy update]  Gnome application font sizes too small to read" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540
<gnomefreak> jano brb
<mertiki> it would be great if I can have is comments on the last package I uploaded, it's maybe the "real" one :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: no brb
<asac> mertiki: hi
<mertiki> hi asac!
<mertiki> how are you :)
<asac> hard day ;)
<mertiki> asac : yeah for me too
<Jazzva> Evening, asac :)
<asac> oh Jazzva is back :)
<Jazzva> Pretty much... *jumps_around*
<mertiki> asac : if you have time, I uploaded my latest update to the lightning-extension-locales to REVU
<Jazzva> asac, is it too late/too hard to start implementing that isUserAdmin check in ubugox?
<asac> Jazzva: no ... its just too late for beta
<asac> Jazzva: but we can add that afterwards
<gnomefreak> ok now fonts are bigger in terminal looks almost goos
<gnomefreak> good
<asac> Jazzva: the trick is to sell this change as a bug-fix  ... not a new feature ;)
<Jazzva> asac: We can :)? I thought it's not possible to implement new features in current version after beta freeze...
<Jazzva> *lol* Oh, that...
<asac> its a bug
<asac> users that cannot install packagse, shouldn't
<Jazzva> I get it...
<mertiki> asac : I'm here for a while, you can speak to me at anytime, if I don't answer, I'll see your message once I come back
<gnomefreak> now ff fonts are woo damn big just a little too big but fixable
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: See if this is useful... http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts#.2Fetc.2FX11.2Fxorg.conf
<asac> mertiki: you have a direct link?
<asac> to your revu upload?
<mertiki> asac: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=265
<Jazzva> Ok, dinner time... BBL...
<gnomefreak> sorry Jazzva seee if what is usefull
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Well, there's a part about setting dpi...
<Jazzva> Oh... you left the channel :)
<gnomefreak> where?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: This http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts#.2Fetc.2FX11.2Fxorg.conf
<gnomefreak> ty
<Jazzva> no problem :)...
<asac> mertiki: are the res-files shipped? or are those just temporary files?
<mertiki> asac : what do you mean by shipped? When you run the regen-package.sh, they all are overwrited by autogenerated ones
<asac> what would happen when you remove the res-files folder at the end of regen- ?
<mertiki> which line ?
<asac> last line :)
<asac> those are created during regen-package.sh, right?
<mertiki> Ok, what would happen if I remove the res-files? The package won't build. these files are the files used to build the package
<asac> so you probably can remove them
<asac> let me look again ;)
<mertiki> asac : of course :)
<mertiki> asac : actually, regen-package.sh creates all these so the package can be built. It's just one step away from the all-automatic-rules-file
<mertiki> asac : but I wanted to speak to you before that step
<asac> mertiki: so what is your idea?
<mertiki> asac : I almost don't know anything about rules file and I can't get to clearly know if including the content of the regen-package.sh into the rules file can be done and if it's a real good idea, I think that's what you talked about yeaterday right?
<asac> yeah i think so
<gnomefreak> resolution:    126x121 dots per inch is whats wrong
<mertiki> asac : actually, it's still very simple, people just needs to upgrade the lightning XPI file and the Langlist.text to upgrade the whole package in one step
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, ati ?
<gnomefreak> nvidia
<Ubulette> which driver ?
<gnomefreak> have to figure out how to change that value
<gnomefreak> -glx-new
<mertiki> asac : Now, does including the regen-package.sh into the rules file will causes problems? What if we want to modify something by hand after?
<asac> mertiki: i will come back to you ;)
<asac> in a few minutes
<mertiki> asac : np
<asac> have to do something right now :)
<mertiki> ok :)
<asac> mertiki: you don't know anything about makefiles?
<mertiki> asac : so basic things, I learn very quickly, but I think that I'm better in c++ and PHP that I'm in simple makefiles yet
<Ubulette> asac, did you comment on my branch exchange with gnomefreak ? (got disconnected for +10min)
<mertiki> asac : by reading doc and exploring existing makefiles, I would learn a lot very quickly
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i didnt see you change anything
<asac> Ubulette: no ... sorry
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i wouldnt get it in email since its not set up atm
<asac> Ubulette: when was that?
<gnomefreak> oh that topic
<gnomefreak> asac: not naming trunk and gp the same
<gnomefreak> keep trunk in name for trunk
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, I didn't. just wanted to see what everyone has to say 1st
<gnomefreak> ff-3.0-trunk or something
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i thought that was for me but it was for asac
<mertiki> asac : Since now, do you think it would be a good idea to add regen-package.sh into the rules file?
<Ubulette> asac, between 21:47 and 22:00
* gnomefreak having issues of own please keep me informed on the changes to naming scheme ty
* Jazzva is back
<asac> mertiki: let me do something
<mertiki> asac : ok
<asac> Ubulette: ok what will happen to your current .dev branches?
<asac> for nss/nspr
<Ubulette> I can pull that back to my own space as you never seemed interested by those 2 too edgy
<asac> Ubulette: ok ... whatever you want
<Ubulette> no comment about http://pastebin.mozilla.org/202680 ?
<Ubulette> asac ^^
<Ubulette> i'm surprised...
<asac> Ubulette: is there an easter-egg hidden?
<mertiki> asac : according to the changes that I did into that package in the last days, to you like what I made?
<Ubulette> asac, so you like it that way ? no opposition ?
<Ubulette> the ff branding is still unclear
<asac> Ubulette: ist mostly what we discussed yesterady
<asac> Ubulette: unless nss/nspr implies that we ship those in official gutsy ... i am fine with it
<Ubulette> should we drop minefield branding and use a unique appname instead of our current two (meaning we'll no longer be able to install/run both at the same time)
<asac> Ubulette: when i look at that paste its obvious imo ... there won't be two different binary packages installable at the same time of firefox-3.0 series
<asac> either you use gutsy ... or you use ppa ... or you use your archive
<Ubulette> for nss/nspr, I assume that by ff 3.0 (in 1 or 2 months) they will be released upstream
<asac> yes, but not in time for gutsy
<asac> ffox is january i guess
<Ubulette> i bet on november
<asac> that would be a astonishing ...
<mertiki> asac : in few minutes, I'll be gone for 1 or 2 hours
<asac> mertiki: ok
<asac> mertiki: we probably have to wait till after betwa freeze anyway
<Ubulette> asac, in update manager, ff 2.0.0.6+2-0u4 reads "This is a build of a random development version (aka trunk). It is ment for preview and not for production use. "
<mertiki> asac : to upload the language packs?
<Jazzva> asac: what's the changes I need to do if I want to submit a package to debian? Do I need to make a debian chroot? unstable?
<Jazzva> *what're
<Ubulette> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Update-manager.png
<mertiki> asac : I'm gone, but I'll read every message you'll write me when I'll come back
<asac> Ubulette: thanks
<asac> Ubulette: apparently nobody reads that ;)
<asac> it has been in there since gutsy ;)
<asac> nobody complained
<asac> interesting
<gnomefreak> i thought we got rid of that or did i just remove it from iceape
<gnomefreak> hmm it is still there
* gnomefreak wonders why noone remembers this damn bug
<Ubulette> well well well, rename or not rename. asac seems ok, gnomefreak disagreed. not a strong consensus..
<gnomefreak> im worried about end-users i can care less for us
<gnomefreak> trying to keep end-users from being confused. same name == same package to them
* gnomefreak knows by branch name so for us im not worried
<gnomefreak> they will only see the packages being installed
<asac> gnomefreak: which end-users?
<gnomefreak> the ones that use PPA
<asac> gnomefreak: and whats the problem for them?
<gnomefreak> or if you rename for gutsy as well
<asac> gnomefreak: PPA users sometimes have to accept sufferage
<asac> if everything was perfect we wouldn't upload to PPA ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: if we are using trunk in gutsy repo and you also rename gutsys gp its gomma confuse the hell out of people
<gnomefreak> or is gutsy name for gp staying different?
<asac> better confuse them now, than after a full release cycle
<asac> gnomefreak: at some point we have to rename firefox-granparadiso
<asac> better now than after a full release, where all the universe users that run latest stable get confused by a rename
<gnomefreak> if you have PPA version named firefox-3.0 and the one in gutsy repo being firefox-3.0 we are gonna have issues im sure with nss nspr depends if the user is just looking not thinking
<asac> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> only difference would be the -mt
<asac> gnomefreak: thats not a problem xulrunner in gutsy universe will not use system-nspr/nss for various reasons
<gnomefreak> what do you plan on naming firefox-gp in gutsy repo?
<asac> transition to firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> ok xulrunner than
<gnomefreak> asac: keep ppa and official repos with differnet names
<asac> why?
<asac> thats not reasonable imo
<gnomefreak> you really dont want to name them the same asac think about what kind of idiots use ubuntu
<gnomefreak> if you forget join #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ;)(
<asac> the cleanest approach is to project the development of upstream in a single release line
<asac> this means *all* packages have the same name
<asac> its just that the version in changelog differs
* gnomefreak wouldnt mind dropping firefox-gp from PPA TBH since atm its not doing anything
<gnomefreak> use trunk for feistya nd gutsy
<asac> gnomefreak: see ... the point is: we need just one package
<asac> ppa has more fine grained releases
<gnomefreak> but i dont think the names should be simular because they report bug on PPA with wroing xulrunner cuase all kindds of wasted time for usa
<asac> so people that want that can use just that
<gnomefreak> us
<asac> if they don't want to use that anymore, they just drop ppa line and on next gutsy update they will be back in safe-place
<gnomefreak> if we had xulrunner 1.9 in repos i could care less TBH since than it would work
<asac> gnomefreak: i don't think its a problem
<asac> we want bug reports on our preview packages as well
<asac> at least for ppa releases
<gnomefreak> not on LP we dont
<asac> not atm, but in future
<asac> would make sense
<gnomefreak> asac: than the packages for sure would need differnet names
<asac> its the same package ... we do these preview releases to get feedback ... why fear that they file bugs in LP ?
<asac> gnomefreak: why?
<asac> there is no reason
<asac> just use same bug db
<asac> as we use same package name
<gnomefreak> asac: how many people triage our bugs and dont know wtf they are doing
<gnomefreak> they close bugs that we need open why the hell do we want to go behind people checking
<asac> but i don't think that this is an argument on the current topic
<asac> what does that have to do with using same name in ppa/gutsy
<gnomefreak> its gonna cause un needed bullshit IMHO but please name it as you wish, im only trying to advoid future issues since i deal with the morons on a daily basis
<asac> as always there will be a bit confusion in the beginning
<gnomefreak> when someone asks how to install packages on gutsy it makes me think of how smart people really are not
<asac> after some time, things will just work as usual ... thats usually the case
<asac> and remember that we make things simpler by unifying the package name
<gnomefreak> after the 1st part of confusion than we do something else to add to it
<gnomefreak> and so on
* gnomefreak trying to advoid changing the name again as well
<asac> but that will always be the case
<gnomefreak> avoid*
<gnomefreak> ok picture your on gutsy
<asac> i mean ... things go on ... while the first problem gets solve a new arrives et al
<gnomefreak> you install firefox3.0.deb from official repos
<gnomefreak> than you see PPA and install xulrunner and firefox-3.0.deb
<gnomefreak> what is gonna happen?
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> asac: people will do it
<asac> if i am on final gutsy, i just run
<gnomefreak> i can promise that
<asac> apt-get install firefox-3.0
<asac> that will come from universe
<asac> if people as on forums for more bleeding edge builds
<gnomefreak> asac: you are now using xulrunner 1.8
<asac> they might be pointed to PPA
<asac> otherwise those are people that we ask to verify a fix, et al
<asac> gnomefreak: well xulrunner-1.9 will be installed
<gnomefreak> now you install from PPA what is gonna happen? will firefox-3.0 be removed or will it complain it cant install it its already installed
<gnomefreak> asac: when was this? i thought that was for heron?
<asac> gnomefreak: if a user decides to use our PPA ... he will just upgrade to the latest we have
<asac> around the official release date this should be pretty much the same that will be in official ... in between there might be changes like new development, etc
<gnomefreak> if using the same name there is no upgrade unless we leave the dates attached and forget dates for official packages?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... but thats the way it works ... versioning must provide a nice upgrade path
<gnomefreak> asac: IMHO if we want it in lets get it in so we can gt bugs worked out of it
<gnomefreak> since we have to deal with a shit load of packages depending on it
<asac> thats what we are doing
<gnomefreak> asac: we dont have anything that depends on xulrunner atm
<asac> yes, thats the plan
<gnomefreak> everything depending on firefox atm should be depending on xulrunner instead (whole point of adding it as i recall)
<asac> bring firefox-3.0 with xulrunner-1.9 to gutsy
<asac> PPA will receive regular updates in between, with a version that allows them to upgrade to next official as well
<gnomefreak> epiphany -desktop packages and so on will depend on xulrunner instead of firefox
<asac> in gutsy+1
<gnomefreak> what happened for gutsy?
<asac> but bring it in gutsy now, so people can develop against it
<gnomefreak> was it pushed off?
<asac> and bring their packages in shape
<gnomefreak> thought the point was for gutsy
<gnomefreak> thats why it was talked about during feisty devel
<asac> right from the beginning of heron dev cycle
<asac> gnomefreak: no epiphany et al will stay on firefox for guty
<gnomefreak> than i missed the meeting that it was deffered at
<asac> he?
<asac> what was planned?
<asac> i dont understand
<gnomefreak> it was supposed to be in gutsy that i had heard as plannd during one of the meetings in feisty devel cycle
<asac> well ... talk is cheap
<asac> probably they assumed that it would be ready by now
<asac> but its not
<gnomefreak> for gutsy packages to depend on xulrunner so they are not installing 2 browsers to get one
<asac> thats not done
<gnomefreak> whats wrong with it for xulrunner 1.8?
<asac> but that was clear right from the beginning
<asac> firefox cannot be build against it
<gnomefreak> ?
<asac> 1.8 is not yet ready
<gnomefreak> 2.0 cant be?
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> 1.9 is the first that is good enough to build firefox against it
<gnomefreak> but ff2.0 cant build against it can it?
<asac> you can look from both directions, right
<gnomefreak> im assuming xulrunner 1.9 has something to do with gecko1.9
<gnomefreak> and 1.8 gecko 1.8
<gnomefreak> i would think if xulrunner is using gecko 1.9 ff 2.0 cant build on it since ff2.0 is gecko 1.8
<Ubulette> correct
<gnomefreak> anyway i have more important things to take care of (court papaers) please name it as you wish
<asac> me shivers in fear
<asac> i just uploaded the network-manager bomb ;)
<Ubulette> gasp
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> so, should I keep .ubuntu. in branch names too ?
<Ubulette> hmm. how are feisty/gutsy nss/nspr managed today (I see no branch)
<Ubulette> asac ?
<Ubulette> behind that, the question is, should nspr branch be called nspr-4.7 like ff and xul ?
<Ubulette> in opposition to the current (released) 4.6 (4.6.6-3)
<Ubulette> no strong feeling here as 1/ no existing branch of 4.6 and 2/ nspr is not installed with a version
<Ubulette> all the same for nss
<asac> Ubulette: today nss/nspr are synched from debian
<asac> Ubulette: and no ... nspr should aim to be a lib, so we want a sonamed binary package name
<asac> ok if your network is down tomorrow, then i am the one to blame :)
<asac> ifupdown uploaded
<asac> good thing is that people without net have no voice ;)
<mertiki> asac : I'm currently working on enigmail-locales too so I would need to know if you want me to build something very similar for enigmail-locales than what I made for lightning-extension-locales ( regen-package.sh )
<asac> mertiki: no ... not before gutsy final
<asac> mertiki: we shouldn't stress things too much at this point of cycle
<mertiki> asac : So I just change the XPIRegFiles to something like langpack-ca-CA@enigmail and that's all?
<asac> mertiki: you want to migrate directories? or just add new .xpis?
<gnomefreak> are we planing on fixing bugs in tbird 1.5.0.13?
<gnomefreak> stupid little annoying bugs
<asac> unless they are regressions ... i don't think so
<mertiki> asac : I already added some XPI and removed some to keep the ones that works under Thunderbird 2, but I don't know if you remember but two language pack currently have the same ThunderbirdRegKey name so they are overwriting each other. You proposed me to fix that using langpack-ca-CA@enigmail and not {847b3a00-7b61-11d4-8f02-006008948af5}
<gnomefreak> no its the link issue for extensions
<gnomefreak> it was there in 2.0 and we fix it but not for 1.5
<asac> mertiki: ok, but please do that just for one locale
<asac> mertiki: at best fix the locale that is new
<asac> gnomefreak: link issue for extensions?
* gnomefreak wonders how to curse you if network is down
<mertiki> asac : no problem, I'll do it like you tell me to
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 140980
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140980 in mozilla-thunderbird "thunderbird extensions directs you to firefox addons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140980
<gnomefreak> its fixed in 2.0
<asac> gnomefreak: anything else?
<gnomefreak> so far thats all ive seen
<gnomefreak> im going through email atm
<Ubulette> asac, they've patched cairo sources for some glyphs. definitely not good to bring with-system-cairo back
<asac> i am willing to do a sru at some poing, but we should find more nasty bugs that are easy to fix if possible
<asac> Ubulette: wow
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 362682
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 362682 in GFX: Thebes "Some Unicode characters are no longer displayed with certain fonts (e.g. Arial)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362682
<gnomefreak> ok ill explain for now and see what else we have
<Ubulette> asac, it's not even protected by a moz ifdef :(
<asac> Ubulette: that looks bad ... is this a defintiency in cairo api or just lazy moz devs?
<asac> Ubulette: well ... actually thats better for us, because they look more like they might be suitable for upstream inclusion
<asac> upstream==cairo
<gnomefreak> what is the needtester tag?
<gnomefreak> i thought mt-needtesters
<Ubulette> asac, comment 13: "his patch makes an assumptiont that we don't use our own font prefs and that
<Ubulette> we use fontconfig instead which i think we're going to go with.
<Ubulette> "
<gnomefreak> ah i had 2 s' that i shouldnt have
<Ubulette> god, I have 9999 emails in my mailbox
<gnomefreak> asac: another easy fix is bug 119291
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119291 in thunderbird "thunderbird 2.0 should use a local startpage" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119291
<gnomefreak> for 1.5.0.13 atleast fixed for gutsy so im assuming feistys has issue as well
<gnomefreak> i dont have a way to test atm
<mertiki> asac : do you want me to modify the addNewXPI.sh from enigmail-locales to work inside the debian/script folder?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-20
<Ubulette> asac, can I/you rename nss-svn.debian.org.trunk ? s/-/./
<Ubulette> at least
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, when the new LP will be released ?
<Ubulette> s/new/next/
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: dont know
<gnomefreak> last i heard this week but hter eis no telling
<Ubulette> same time as ppa ?
<gnomefreak> i doubt PPA will be released with 1.1.9 last i heard they havent made much headway with features but that really doesnt mean much i wouldnt think
<Ubulette> don't they have a blog/rss when they speak about that ?
<gnomefreak> asac: do have plans on releasing 2.0.0.7 this week?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: not that i know of
<gnomefreak> just the mailing list
<gnomefreak> We were planning to release Launchpad 1.1.9 on Wednesday the 19th
<gnomefreak> September. Following quality assurance testing, we've chosen to delay
<gnomefreak> the release to allow for further testing.
<gnomefreak> We'll post updates to the launchpad-users mailing list and via the
<gnomefreak> Launchpad News blog at http://news.launchpad.net/
<gnomefreak> good timing
<gnomefreak> i found that in email right after i commented
<Ubulette> "The next release of Launchpad is due on the 19th September."
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> yesterday for me
<asac> gnomefreak: no its win only issue
<gnomefreak> no its released for mac win and linux
<Ubulette> Bug 43808
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43808 in launchpad-bazaar "Create and display bug-branch from the branch page" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43808
<gnomefreak> oh you mean the bug?
<asac> gnomefreak: its a spinoff release that just fixes one bug
<asac> gnomefreak: that bug is win only
<asac> gnomefreak: they released all because of techinical issues
<gnomefreak> omg
<gnomefreak> thats stupid
<gnomefreak> release win only for win only fix but hell fix 30 things not 1
<asac> gnomefreak: hey
<asac> gnomefreak: thank god they didn't
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> but i cant see a whole upgrade for one issue
<asac> gnomefreak: i hate that ... i have to backport stuff ... if they do out of schedule mass bug-fixes its really a big pain
<gnomefreak> seems like a waste unless it was a big issue
<gnomefreak> so we will wait for 2.0.0.8?
<asac> its important to have a more or less reliable schedule
<asac> yes ... because 2.0.0.7 doesn't fix anything for us
<gnomefreak> lol we wont get 2.0.0.8 for atleast another month or 2
<asac> no ... this is a non-regular release
<asac> they will just push the planned release back for a week or so
<asac> so 2-3 weeks is my guess
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> cool
<gnomefreak> asac: btw if you comment on the iceape bug in debian about not recommending -gnome-support tell him thats why it a recommend not a depend
<asac> gnomefreak: my bug backlog is huge
<asac> i will probably not come to that for a few days
<Ubulette> i've renamed the branches
<gnomefreak> debian bug 443219
<ubotu> Debian bug 443219 in iceape-browser "iceape-browser: should not recommend iceape-gnome-support" [Normal,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/443219
<Ubulette> updated nspr source name
<Ubulette> updated nspr.dev source name but not nspr as it will prevent the pull
<Ubulette> i have a problem with nss. I've renamed my own branch nss.head, 2 or 3 commits ahead of nss.dev, itself ahead of nss
<asac> gnomefreak: i think the claim is that it should suggest it
<Ubulette> how can I change source name?
<gnomefreak> what differnece does it make debians apt doesnt install recommends unless they changed that the same time we did
<asac> Ubulette: source name?
<Ubulette> package source name
<asac> Ubulette: i don't think i understand your question
<asac> in changelog?
<Ubulette> control
<Ubulette> Source:
<asac> to what?
<asac> is that your question?
<Ubulette> not to what as I thought we agreed on that. but to how ?
<asac> no idea... pick one ;)
<asac> nss3
<asac> or wait
<Ubulette> eh ?
<asac> just use nss
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> thats the name of the official package
<Ubulette> but to which of the 3 branches ?
<Ubulette> would be logical to push to head, then pull dev, then plain nss
<asac> its always the "release branch" that doesn't have a suffix imo
<asac> s/pull/merge/ ... yes
<Ubulette> but head is a tarball away already
<asac> yes ... i think we cannot get rid of a branch
<asac> head can follow real HEAD
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> that's the idea
<Ubulette> so we forget about merging head in dev ?
<Ubulette> or cherry pick maybe
<asac> point is we should not try to use real head for our dev releases
<Ubulette> that i agree
<asac> cherry-picking the right firefox/xulrunner revision is straight forward
<asac> but how do we find the right nss/nspr revision on head
<asac> (given that head is always perfect)
<asac> i think we need the dev branch ... because we might need to bump changelog a-posteriori
<asac> as we never know where the next tag might be set we might not have the proper changelog committed to head
<Ubulette> today, the 3 branches are in sync. rev 13, 15, 17 respectively
<asac> and updating/commiting changelog version for each update on head would be too much?
<asac> i am not sure, maybe thats even ok
<asac> i mean whenever your bot receives a checkin it should bump changelog, try to build and if build successful, commit with a parsable commit message :)
<Ubulette> it does just that
<asac> to your local bzr?
<Ubulette> oh no
<Ubulette> to a local db
<asac> why not to local bzr?
<Ubulette> could be anything
<asac> do you still have .bzr dir in your build tree?
<Ubulette> no
<asac> or do you use export or something
<asac> if you would do that it would be simple to commit and auto push i guess
<Ubulette> I drop the tree at the end of the build. I just keep logs and all the files produced
<asac> no no
<asac> my questin is if the .bzr directory is in tree during build ;)
<Ubulette> oh.. hm. no, I drop it before it gets there
<Ubulette> but I can probably keep it
<asac> yes ... then if build succeeds just do bzr commit -m "CHECKPOINT: 20070606t1231 successfully build."
<asac> and bzr push
<asac> to publish to head ;)
<asac> actually you could also commit if it fails ;)
<asac> bzr commit -m "CHECKPOINT: 20070606t1231 failed to build - RED LIGHT BLINKING."
<asac> then i would add a bot here that regularaly looks at top log entry on .head branch and adds the info that tree is broken to TOPIC :)
<asac> what a tailored thing ;)
<asac> anyway ... the question still remains: "how to easily identify the right nss/nspr revision"
<Ubulette> I have a dozen or more reasons for failure, some not related to build, but that's possible. I'll think about it.
<asac> actually the build failure commit was more like a brainstorming thing ... nothing well thought out
<Ubulette> btw, I can probably just export the logs and the reports within my minirepos
<Ubulette> I have an internal web portal quite similar to lp :)
<asac> but that doesn't help us in forking of bzr checkpoints to our release branches
<asac> or is it unrelated?
<Ubulette> unrelated
<asac> yes logs would be fine
<Ubulette> just brainstorming too :)
<asac> Ubulette: ok lets go this way for now:
<Ubulette> i also plan to preserve the last x successful builds
<asac> until nss/nspr are uploaded to gutsy we don't have any problems
<asac> we just use nss.HEAD and nspr.HEAD ... and plain nss/nspr
<asac> plain nss/nspr would serve as ppa release branch for now
<asac> once we upload to gutsy we can do something
<Ubulette> so I drop, nss (rev13), rename nss.dev (rev15) to nss, keep nss.head (rev18 now)
<asac> Ubulette: dropping is bad ... better merge nss.dev on nss and then mark nss.dev as merged in launchpad
<Ubulette> if you prefer, bzr log will show no difference
<asac> he?
<asac> there is one commit in nss that isn't in nss.dev
<asac> if you merge your merge will be one major revision in bzr log ... with subcommits nested
<asac> otherwise it will stay flat
<Ubulette> you want non flat ? I thought you didn't
<asac> just try cd nss; bzr merge https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/nss/nss.dev; bzr commit -m "merging branch https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/nss/nss.dev"
<asac> thats what i mean
<asac> the look at bzr log |more
<asac> too bad nm failed to build on amd64
<asac> because of missing depends
<asac> same for ia64
<Ubulette> you didn't try on your own box ?
<asac> yes i did
<asac> i think its just a matter of giving back once the gnome stuff is build
<asac> hopefully tomorrow
<Ubulette> asac, got some diffs ?
<Ubulette> asac, nss/nspr/xul should be ok. ff need serious work.
<Ubulette> but not today
<asac> yes got the diffs for nss
<asac> and nspr
<asac> i am out for this night
<Ubulette> me too
<Ubulette> 'night
<gnomefreak> me 3
<beans> when will we be able to apt-get firefox 2.0.0.7 ?
<gnomefreak> asac: Ubulette  do either of you have the songbird svn link if your awake or here
<gnomefreak> i got it nvm forgot i filed bug with the info on it
<gnomefreak> !info nspluginwrapper gutsy
<ubotu> Package nspluginwrapper does not exist in gutsy
<gnomefreak> yes it does
<gnomefreak> !info nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Package nspluginwrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<gnomefreak> asac: im looking at fixing nspluginwrapper bug but its just a depend bug easy to fix do you have any other fixes that need to be done? i looked at bugs and there wasnt enough info on them to seek a fix, let me know if you want me to wait a bit or go ahead and fix the depend right now depends on linux32 and should depend on util-linux since it brings in linux32 and conflicts with linux32 (is this worth uploading for just this fix?
<gnomefreak> maybe tomorrow ill fix it and make a branch for it
<gnomefreak> its already 3:30
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> ok im going for smoke than gonna lay down and try to get some sleep so i can be awake for more paperwork
<asac> gnomefreak: what bug?
<gnomefreak> i knew you would ask that :(
<gnomefreak> ill find it in a minute
<gnomefreak> does tbird import CSV for addressbook?
<asac> no idea :)
<gnomefreak> 138265
<gnomefreak> bug 138265
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138265 in nspluginwrapper "Nspluginwrapper depencies should be updated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138265
<gnomefreak> asac: i looked it up and hes right on what he stated about depends
<gnomefreak> btw tbirds --help page can use some clean up
<gnomefreak> its all over the place
<asac> is that true?
<gnomefreak> about the deps?
<gnomefreak> yes very much so
<gnomefreak> show util-linux
<gnomefreak> or whateve rthe package is it contains linux32 and under conflicts it lists linux32
<gnomefreak> cant understand why it would conflict with it if it installs it anyway
<asac> well ... but it should not be broken
<asac> because util-linux provides linux32
<gnomefreak> thats why the conflict bothers me a bit
<asac> no util-linux now provides linux32
<gnomefreak> why would it conflict with it if its gonna install it
<asac> so installingb linux32 should bring you util-linux
<gnomefreak> let me check that
<asac> anyway ... we can update that
<gnomefreak> ARNING: The following essential packages will be removed.
<gnomefreak> This should NOT be done unless you know exactly what you are doing! util-linux
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> thats bad
<asac> thats bullshit
<asac> so is freeze lifted?
<gnomefreak> i guess remove it from depends and just add until-linux
<gnomefreak> asac: no it just started afaik
<asac> aeh inforst
<asac> i mean ;)
<asac> enforced
<asac> damn
<gnomefreak> today is the day we freeze
<gnomefreak> for a week :(
<asac> is it already started?
<gnomefreak> im not sure what time it starts
<gnomefreak> ive been up all night and havent seen anyone say anything other than today we freeze
<gnomefreak> is tbird in main now?
<gnomefreak> i think it is but cant remember
<asac> its always been in main
<gnomefreak> edgy it was in universe iirc
<gnomefreak> there was a bug to move it to main (i remmber commenting on it) but it was a long time ago
<asac> gnomefreak: ok i milestoned the bug and assigned to me
<asac> i will try to get this in during freeze then
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> asac: tbird handles CSV but it handles it like shit
<gnomefreak> it imporrts the address book but it leaves the display and email fields blank and just lists first name and email under last name
<gnomefreak> ok im gonna try to get some sleep since its alread almost 5am
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm ... i doubt that there is a standard csv format for emails
<cwong1> asac: ping
<asac> cwong1: hey
<cwong1> asac: can you make a release with the latest from WORKING, please?
<asac> hmmm ... how about adding more features?
<asac> btw, the archive is frozen anyway ... so lets use this week to add more things we want.
<cwong1> ok
<cwong1> I am working on the signleton stuff now
<asac> singleton?
<asac> whats that?
<cwong1> We are not going to allow more than 1 copy of browser running at the same time
<asac> and how do you prevent that from happening? just through config?
<cwong1> I added a bug to launchpad on this.
<asac> ok
<asac> ah cool a few more bugs ;)
<cwong1> Need a service file and some code at startup to check for it.
<cwong1> Also, we need to remove "New Window" feature from browser.
<asac> cwong1: are you aware of the fact that there is no more than one instance running anyway?
<asac> its just new windows
<asac> so if you stop the start code to do anything on startup you will break the "open new link from outside applications" ...
<cwong1> ah...
<asac> cwong1: i will add the infos needed to the bug
<cwong1> ok
<asac> cwong1: "replace it with "Load URL into the same Window"."
<cwong1> yes
<asac> we can use "open links in new tab"
<asac> is that suitable as well?
<cwong1> also I need to raise the window to the top
<cwong1> new tab is a good option
<asac> cwong1: ok thats just settings ...  we have that in gutsy firefox already
<cwong1> which setting?
<asac> can you still access the preferences dialog?
<cwong1> I though this is the default
<asac> no idea if its the default ... we should verify
<asac> cwong1: try to open chrome://browser/content/preferences/preferences.xul
<asac> in location bar
<asac> then verify that in Content ... its set to "in new tab"
<asac> "New pages should be opened" ... a new tab
<asac> is that what is currently set?
<cwong1> It is the default.
<asac> ok ... so are there any bugs you see? e.g. links from external applications still open a new window?
<cwong1> not sure.  But we still need to remove the "New window" menu from the popup
<asac> yes, but thats trivial i guess, right?
<cwong1> yes
<cwong1> ok, I will take a look at this and take care of it
<cwong1> what about hildonize the window?
<asac> cwong1: cool ... ok one more thing for the link thing
<asac> look at about:config
<asac> search for browser.link
<cwong1> ok
<asac> you will see the settings browser.link.open_external
<asac> browser.link.open_newwindow
<asac> both should be 3, right?
<asac> maybe you want to set open_external to 1 ... or even 0 (no idea which setting)
<cwong1> yes both are 3
<asac> i think there should be a value that will open in the current active tab
<asac> (if that is what we want)
<cwong1> ok.  I will give that a try
<asac> anyway ... i think opening a new tab is good
<asac> we just have to decide if we want the new tab to be active or the old tab
<cwong1> agree
<asac> i think default is to keep the old tab in foreground
<cwong1> the new tab most likely
<asac> yeah ... we should research why the firefox default is on keep old tab
<asac> there might be a sane reason :)
<asac> (in usability)
<asac> (or confusion) ;)
<asac> but maybe its different for us because of the different screen layout approach
<cwong1> yes, I will let the usability folks tell me what to do after they do the study
<cwong1> :)
<cwong1> what about hildonize toplevel window?
<asac> cwong1: i commented in bug afaik
<asac> bug 140525
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140525 in midbrowser "hildonize the toplevel window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140525
<asac> cwong1: basically the idea is that we hildonize by implementing hildon features in our hildon service component
<asac> cwong1: as the hildon api is too GTK focussed
<asac> and firefox/midbrowser isn't a real gtk application
<asac> so we should analyse the hildon features we want and i can implement them
<cwong1> So eveytime we goto a different page, we need to reset the title.
<asac> can you add that info to the bug
<asac> ?
<cwong1> ok
<asac> e.g. add cases that don't work
<cwong1> ok
<asac> you can add examples of missing hildonfeatures to the summary
<asac> by editing description/tags
<asac> great
<cwong1> I will do that.  Goto go.  Need to get kid ready to school and go to work.
<cwong1> talk to u later.
<asac> cwong1: ah still at home
<asac> kudos
<asac> cu
<asac> hi AlinuxOS
<AlinuxOS> Hello all,
<cwong1> cu
<asac> so what is the case?
<AlinuxOS> hello asac
<asac> i tested all here
<asac> e.g. i installed all .debs and then looked at each locale one time
<AlinuxOS> here is my latest apt-get upgrade result:
<AlinuxOS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37985/
<asac> AlinuxOS: can you please paste that again to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<asac> ah ok
<asac> btw paste.ubuntu.com exists now ;)
<AlinuxOS> asac, great!!!
<AlinuxOS> finally :D
<AlinuxOS> I sometimes I don't remeber about ubuntu-nl :D
<asac> AlinuxOS: please tell me which version the mozilla-firefox-locale-ka that you have installed has
<asac> its probably a hand crafted thing (3rd party package)
<asac> but pleaes tell me
<asac> what i asked before you remove it
<AlinuxOS> mozilla-firefox-locale-ka-ge 2.0.0.1ubuntu-1
<AlinuxOS> and it's not hand made...
<AlinuxOS> it's official update
<asac> AlinuxOS: where do you have it rom?=
<asac> really?
<asac> let me look
<AlinuxOS> yes.
<AlinuxOS> asac, I can also try to purge that.... but upgrade had ^ this kind of problems.
<AlinuxOS> so I contacted you to be sure.
<asac> AlinuxOS: no
<asac> not the version of that package, but the one of mozilla-firefox-locale-ka
<asac> i want
<AlinuxOS> asac, howto see that ? (I'm confused little bit) :)
<asac> dpkg -l mozilla-firefox-locale-ka
<AlinuxOS> dpkg -l mozilla-firefox-locale-ka
<AlinuxOS> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<AlinuxOS> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<AlinuxOS> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<AlinuxOS> ||/ Name                       Version                    Description
<AlinuxOS> +++-==========================-==========================-====================================================================
<AlinuxOS> ii  mozilla-firefox-locale-ka  2.0.0.7-0ubuntu1           Mozilla Firefox Georgian language/region package
<AlinuxOS> alinux@brugherio:~/Desktop$
<AlinuxOS> asac, I've purged mozilla-firefox-locale-ka
<AlinuxOS> and made sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AlinuxOS> everything installed now.
<AlinuxOS> but when I launch Firefox
<AlinuxOS> I got a pop-up window
<AlinuxOS> with a message:
<AlinuxOS> <window id="main-window"
<AlinuxOS> ^    <menuitem id="menu_HelpPopup_reportPhishingtoolmenu"
<AlinuxOS> ----^    <menuitem id="menu_HelpPopup_reportertoolmenu"
<AlinuxOS> ----^    <menu id="helpMenu"
<AlinuxOS> ----^
<AlinuxOS> asac, I restart X server.
<AlinuxOS> see you soon
<bluekuja_> asac: you there?
<asac> any probs?
<bluekuja_> asac: bitstormlite made a new upstream release
<bluekuja_> that fixes that problem
<bluekuja_> he added a .desktop too
<bluekuja_> the package is ready
<asac> bluekuja_: you know the procedure ;)
<bluekuja_> asac: yup, diff.gz etc on mail this time?
<bluekuja_> (we dont have a branch for it)
<asac> bluekuja_: yes ... maybe consider to setup a branch ... its easier to share
<bluekuja_> and making a debdiff of a new upstream is not good
<asac> right
<bluekuja_> asac: ok, this time I send you a mail, and gonna setup a branch for future use
<bluekuja_> ;)
<asac> bluekuja_: please don't put the orig et al in the maiul
<asac> better provide links to download
<bluekuja_> asac: mmm
<bluekuja_> need to find an host then
<bluekuja_> ^^
<bluekuja_> asac: gonna setup my server
<bluekuja_> again
<asac> bluekuja_: get an alioth account
<asac> you can put files there
<bluekuja_> asac: I have alioth already
<bluekuja_> asac: only in a project or personal use?
<asac> give it a try
<asac> no idea ... should be project independent
<bluekuja_> let me see
<asac> another option is mentors.debian.net
<asac> which is basically revu for debian
<bluekuja_> asac: yeah, but I have to register et all
<bluekuja_> I gonna setup my server for you again
<asac> AlinuxOS: the reason for this was confusion ... so now all should be fine
<asac> bluekuja_: alioth should work
<AlinuxOS> asac, what should I do so ?
<bluekuja_> asac: I dont see anything related to personal package upload
<AlinuxOS> I'm using epiphany-browser :)
<AlinuxOS> my mozilla is dead  :)
<bluekuja_> asac: I can make a dir inside gnome-bt project
<bluekuja_> with bitstormlite name
<asac> AlinuxOS: ah ... so the locale is broken now?
<AlinuxOS> asac, http://alinuxos.no-ip.org/firefox.png
<asac> whats that ... the start page?
<asac> AlinuxOS: you sure you removed the other locale package?
<AlinuxOS> asac, yes with --purge
<asac> reinstall the other locale package
<asac> uninstall ... start firefox
<asac> install again
<asac> AlinuxOS: please paste output of locale command
<AlinuxOS> asac, ok.
<bluekuja_> asac: ftp://gnome-btdownload.alioth.debian.org/pub/gnome-btdownload/bitstormlite
<asac> which version is installed?
<AlinuxOS> I reinstall them.
<asac> AlinuxOS: mozilla-firefox-locale-ka-ge?
<asac> i don't remember anymore
<AlinuxOS> yes
<bluekuja_> asac: if you find any problem, ping me
<bluekuja_> or leave me a message
<bluekuja_> leaving now, cya
<asac> AlinuxOS: yes? which version i asked :)
<AlinuxOS> 2.0.0.7-0ubuntu1
<AlinuxOS> I'm reinstalling it.
<asac> AlexLatchford_: thats the wrong version
<asac> AlexLatchford_: sorry ... unping
<asac> AlinuxOS: the wrong version
<asac> and you again do reinstall mozilla-firefox-locale-ka ... not mozilla-firefox-locale-ka-ge
<asac> don't do that
<AlinuxOS> asac, it's ok now.
<asac> wait till mozilla-firefox-locale-ka-ge arrives
<asac> AlinuxOS: remove that package and wait for mozilla-firefox-locale-ka-ge  2.0.0.7+1-0ubuntu1
<asac> AlinuxOS: or manually get it from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/amd64/mozilla-firefox-locale-ka-ge/2.0.0.7+1-0ubuntu1
<AlinuxOS> asac, now everything works
<asac> AlinuxOS: yes but you will be stuck forever
<asac> follow my advice
<asac> ;)
<AlinuxOS> asac, forever' :D
<asac> uninstall it ... live 2 days without translation
<asac> and then install the right package
<asac> mozilla-firefox-locale-ka-ge
<asac> 2.0.0.7+1-0ubuntu1
<AlinuxOS> alinux@brugherio:~$ dpkg -l mozilla-firefox-locale-ka-ge
<AlinuxOS> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<AlinuxOS> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<AlinuxOS> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<AlinuxOS> ||/ Name                          Version                       Description
<AlinuxOS> +++-=============================-=============================-==========================================================================
<AlinuxOS> ii  mozilla-firefox-locale-ka-ge  2.0.0.7+1-0ubuntu1            Mozilla Firefox Georgian language/region package
<AlinuxOS> should I remove it?
<asac> yes
<asac> then its fine
<asac> no you told me above
<asac> 16:36 < AlinuxOS> 2.0.0.7-0ubuntu1
<asac> 16:36 < AlinuxOS> I'm reinstalling it.
<AlinuxOS> aaah :D
<AlinuxOS> looolz
<AlinuxOS> no no it was another misterious package! :D
<AlinuxOS> now everything works :)
<AlinuxOS> 2.0.0.7+1-0ubuntu1 <-- it's OK
<AlinuxOS> asac, Vielen Dank! :)
<asac> np
<bluekuja_> here for 1 more minute
<bluekuja_> asac: did you copied out that link?
<bluekuja_> or want me to mail it to you?
<asac> mail please
<bluekuja_> ok
<asac> i will sponsor asap
<AlinuxOS> asac, I love this idea of ubuntu-mozilla team :)
<AlinuxOS> I'll bugging you here then :P
<asac> thanks :)
<AlinuxOS> asac, keine problem! :)
<AlinuxOS> lool
<bluekuja_> ok sent
<AlinuxOS> asac, enjoy Georgian Firefox with me: http://alinuxos.no-ip.org/firefox.png
<AlinuxOS> ;)
<asac> yes i already saw that when testing the intial upload i did
<AlinuxOS> asac, If you like Georgian locale you can use it like your main locale ;) I'll be happy!
<AlinuxOS> Geo Firefox Rocks :)
<asac> AlinuxOS: well ... readability is obviously an issue here ;)
<AlinuxOS> looolz ;)
<asac> AlinuxOS: i better wait till other languages consolidate their alphabet :)
<AlinuxOS> :)
<AlinuxOS> Georgian alphabet is ancient alphabet :)
<asac> which imo can be a competitive disadvantage in the world economy
<AlinuxOS> and there is 4 alphabets.
<asac> take thai language ... imo its good that people are proud of their history, but its not efficient
<AlinuxOS> used only one for modern Georgian.
<asac> they don't even have spaces between words
<AlinuxOS> asac, we have spaces :)
<asac> so when they read they often fail to read
<AlinuxOS> unique not efficent thig is that ..many informatique terms are not present in our language.
<AlinuxOS> and some Error messages (example for GNOME transtaltion) are hardly translatable.
<AlinuxOS> asac, word economy is not efficient thing.
<AlinuxOS> it's very sterile, and with no heart.
<AlinuxOS> one of the human art is language and alphabet.
<AlinuxOS> so I belive in multilingual Software :)
<AlinuxOS> why not ;)
<asac> AlinuxOS: well if people cannot read fast and failsafe its an economic and even social issue
<AlinuxOS> yes.
<asac> if only people with enough money to study long enough can learn to write the language properly its another issue and is not fair for those that cannot efford it
<AlinuxOS> we georgians are trilingual.
<asac> which is not bad in general
<AlinuxOS> Georgian - Russian and very often other Euro language.
<AlinuxOS> only Georgian is not enough.
<AlinuxOS> that's true.
<asac> how is your alphabet called?
<asac> i saw other locales while testing that looked pretty similar
<AlinuxOS> asac, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgian_alphabet
<AlinuxOS> asac, Georgian Alphabet ( )
<AlinuxOS> it's unic and original.
<asac> AlinuxOS: looks like you have two much letters to fit on a standard keyboard
<AlinuxOS> asac, yes 33
<AlinuxOS> asac, supporting Georgian in Ubuntu (and Linux) in general was an issue :)
<AlinuxOS> but with great work of Ubuntu Team and Georgian Ubuntu/Gnome team - georgian is supported now.
<AlinuxOS> the main problem is that our team is very small...
<asac> yeah ... but isn't typing inefficient or do you have completely special keyboards (e.g. with much mor keys) ?
<AlinuxOS> asac, no typing is fast.
<asac> how?
<AlinuxOS> it's managed with normal Latin...
<asac> how many keys does your keyboard come with?
<AlinuxOS> some letters are typed with Shift.
<asac> AlinuxOS: yeah, but then you need key-combinations to present some letters which i would consider really pinful
<AlinuxOS> I use Italian keyboard.
<asac> AlinuxOS: well shift is typcially alreadey bound to lower/upper-case
<AlinuxOS> I've even created Geo-Ita layout.
<asac> interesting
<AlinuxOS> there are US, Russian, French and Italian keyboards that are used for typing Georgian
<asac> AlinuxOS: do you know well how to do new layouts for X ?
<asac> AlinuxOS: i need something special i cannot find ...
<AlinuxOS> not well, but I needed that for special characters like: ;.@#\|
<AlinuxOS> etc..
<asac> http://half-qwerty.com/
<asac> i need that so much
<asac> i hate to type with two hands
<AlinuxOS> mainly the input system is quite simle.
<asac> http://half-qwerty.com/resources/images/rightboard.gif
<AlinuxOS> ah
<asac> there are keymaps for the console, but not for X :(
<AlinuxOS> curious...
<AlinuxOS> for example a =  b = 
<AlinuxOS> A = 
<AlinuxOS> in main Georgian there is no capital letters.
<AlinuxOS> asac, thank you for everything...I'm going to study now :(
<AlinuxOS> see ya... later ;)
<asac> AlinuxOS: ok if there are no captials then its ok to map that to any keyboard i guess
<AlinuxOS> aha ;)
<AlinuxOS> you're right.
<jeromeg> Ubulette: is bug 125896 still an issue for you ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125896 in liferea "[gutsy]  liferea 1.4rc1 search folders broken " [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125896
<asac> cwong1: did you ask your artist about the transparent png logos for Launchpad?
<asac> (low prio) :)
<cwong1> He was out yesterday. I will talk to him today.
<asac> cool
<asac> cwong1: btw, today I received the device :)
<asac> cwong1: i need to get a power adapter, because it has US plug :)
<cwong1> asac: good
<asac> cwong1: but when i have that I will ask you to tell me how to get the system on it :)
<asac> e.g. whats the best install method
<asac> CD?
<cwong1> asac: r u referring to our image?
<asac> yes ... how can i instlal UME on that device ;)
<cwong1> asac: use a 2gb usb drive
<asac> ah ... so run it from external drive?
<cwong1> asac: just follow the instruction in www.moblin.org
<asac> ok
<cwong1> asac: select live usbrw not the install
<cwong1> asac: install will wipe out the vista
<asac> yeah ... i think that won't be a big problem for me ... though it might come handy to take a look and see how they deal with things
<asac> so usbrw would be fine i think
<cwong1> yeap
<gnomefreak> 1 down only 73 more pages for today
<asac> ubotu: a8 is out
<ubotu> I'll remember that, asac
<asac> Ubulette: a8 is out
<asac> !forget a8
<ubotu> I'll forget that, asac
<Aondo> anyone else having strange font behavour around the letter "f"? in firefox seems like other letters get hidden behind it or something. it's not pretty. (happens on a new user profile as well)
<gnomefreak> nope and ive been burning up firefox and openoffice for the last 24 hours including all night last night
* gnomefreak needs to rest way too much work needs to be a lawyers hopefully have it done by tomorrow :(
<gnomefreak> asac: ive seen alot of network-manager issues in #ubuntu+1 the past 24-36 hours. im not able to say the exact issue for any since im just passing through it but ive seen alot of networ-manager complaint
<gnomefreak> s
<gnomefreak> asac: 16:43 <          CountX > Jordan_U: no internet works now
<gnomefreak> 16:43 <          CountX > Jordan_U: the little icon in the top for the network went  away and i cant uset he internet in any way now
<gnomefreak> thats one
<gnomefreak> kind of confusing they are talking about sound and network not working now
<gnomefreak> asac: does n-m look for esd for any reason?
<asac> gnomefreak: nm appears to crash when supplicant fails
<gnomefreak> supplicant?
<gnomefreak> wpa?
<asac> wpasupplicant
<asac> yes
<asac> i saw those bugs ... for some reason they became more frequent now
<asac> gnomefreak: are you in #ubuntu+1 ?
* gnomefreak is just confuse why its looking for esd
<gnomefreak> always :(
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe you can tap in a find out if the issue is after starting
<asac> e.g. does nm crash after startup?
<asac> and if you restart it by:
<asac> /etc/dbu*/even*/25NetworkManager restart
<asac> sudo /etc/dbu*/even*/25NetworkManager restart
<asac> does it work well then?
<asac> gnomefreak: esd is unrelated
<asac> for sure
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought too
<asac> gnomefreak: they should try to restart nm like above
<asac> maybe it helps
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> if possible _don't_ get them in this channel ... it always exausting to talk to random users
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> not going to
* gnomefreak hates copying and pasting when i should be resting but lets see what happens
<gnomefreak> i told him to try it
<asac> gnomefreak: how is your health?
<asac> bad?
<gnomefreak> getting better
<gnomefreak> alot of fucking stress but other than that a little pain
<asac> stress?
<asac> ubuntu?
<asac> ubuntu should be fun for you ;)
<gnomefreak> might be a firmware issue
<gnomefreak> no court stress
<asac> oh
<asac> i am sure you will see better days
<asac> gnomefreak: firmware issue?
<gnomefreak> 17:06 <          CountX > gnomefreak: yeah i used the restricted-manager to get  bcm43xx firmware, then it crashed
<gnomefreak> isnt the bcm43xx still blacklisted?
<gnomefreak> or atleast not really added to kernel support
* gnomefreak was gone for a while and havent heard anything on that
<asac> bcm43xx with firare cutter worked perfectly
<asac> here for mw
<asac> me
<gnomefreak> the commands above worked
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... what other issues about nm have you seen?
<gnomefreak> the wired command works
<gnomefreak> asac: all night last night they were talking about it but i dont have logs handy
<gnomefreak> hes trying wireless
<gnomefreak> asac: how to search for wireless networ in range?
<asac> if network manager applet doesn't suggest any his wireless interface is probably not managed by nm
<gnomefreak> hes looking
<asac> to make his interface network manager manged he should set the device to "roaming mode" in gnome network-admin
<gnomefreak> he has it set to roaming we just asked him
<gnomefreak> someone is walking him through the whole wireless thing atm
<gnomefreak> im assuming its gonna work since open networks dont have this issue
<gnomefreak> iwlist doesnt show any networks
<gnomefreak> is this a bad thing?
<gnomefreak> i think he says it works
<gnomefreak> asac: the command above just fix it for this boot?
<gnomefreak> i dont remmber commands
<asac> gnomefreak: iwlist has to be run with sudo
<asac> otherwise it won't actively scan for network
* gnomefreak gets complaints about deskbar-applet and tracker and beagle as well 
<gnomefreak> i keep telling them file a damn bug i dont maintain those packages and they dont listen :(
<gnomefreak> lol @ CountX > gnomefreak: it says that eth1 doesnt support scanning, and  there is no such device
<gnomefreak> ok im out for a bit its the guys birthday and he really wants it working but hes not sure since he has a bunch of people there so i told him to comment on a bug that is the same as i told him
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> welcome
<Ubulette> asac, gnomefreak, did you guys work on a8 ?
<Ubulette> it's been out since this morning
<asac> nope i just saw the announcement
<gnomefreak> i don thave time to do it i have a shit load of docs to type for court
<asac> since we won't get this in for beta ... we have a week time to get this ready for gutsy upload
<Ubulette> and me some slides for a talk tomorrow morning...
<Ubulette> hm
<asac> Ubulette: yes i can do that ... my work-queue is clearing up
<asac> i just have to take care that my intrusive nm + ifupdown changes are in line
<asac> for beta
<Ubulette> well, there's the 2 ff gp/trunk branches to bring to our new scheme
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> even before we bring a8 in
<asac> if they have a common ancestor we can just prepare a8 in trunk branch ... rename package et al
<asac> and then merge the result over to gp branch
<asac> of course renaming the branches accordingly
<Ubulette> i would I loved to do that but I'm not able to do so today and I'm off this w-e too
<Ubulette> gp and trunk are really distinct
<asac> Ubulette: unless something exceptional happens, i can do that
<asac> Ubulette: its just enough that they have a common ancestor
<asac> otherwise its a mess :)
<asac> ... anyway ...
<gnomefreak> before i leave are you going to as for an exception to get nm and ifupdown in for beta?
<asac> gnomefreak: ?
<asac> what do you mean?
<asac> they are in
<gnomefreak> asac: the fixes?
<asac> which fixes?
<asac> the crash ok ... but for ifupdown i don't know of any bug
<gnomefreak> you said you had to get them in line for beta
<asac> yeah ... i have to fix nm crashes
<gnomefreak> and since beta freeze are you able to get them in before beta release?
<gnomefreak> or atleat for beta release
<asac> Ubulette: its firefox-3.0.dev + firefox-3.0, right?
<Ubulette> right
<Ubulette> maybe commit 18 is the last common link
<asac> ok what would need to be done except source/binary package rename + introducing a transition package
<Ubulette> that old
<Ubulette> starting from dev, drop the minefield branding, change appname and adapt the patches. should be enough
<Ubulette> adapt = s/trunk/whatever/ and refresh patches
<asac> Ubulette: what i don't understand is why the branches did diverge so long ago
<gnomefreak> ok really out this time
<asac> gnomefreak: good luck
<asac> cu
<gnomefreak> cu
<Ubulette> asac, not my fault, it started long before I arrived here
<asac> yeah i see tht
<Ubulette> maybe just forget about the previous gp branch. just start from previous trunk (now ff-3.0.dev)
<asac> yes, I just fear to loose something i added on gp branch that was important :)
<Ubulette> just diff the two. I think I got it all
<asac> yes will take two hours for this tomorrow ... at least
<asac> messy bits
<asac> luckily this will have an end then ;)
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> this firefox branch mess alone is enough to justify to do this consolidation
<Ubulette> I agree
<Ubulette> and I have to update mozclient too
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 838960
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 377336
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 377336 in Printing "Printing a page results in Frozen App for a few minutes - Excessive data spooled to the Printer" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=377336
<Ubulette> b=838960, ugprade cairo to 1.5.x; and b=377336, printing page from win32 results in hung app, r=stuart
<Ubulette> huge cairo and libpixman upgrade
<Ubulette> asac, ^^
<asac> hmm ... so does that fix your print preview issue?
<asac> so they fixed it by cairo 1.5 upgrade?
<asac> they appear to have no clue 1.5 is not a stable branch afaik.
<Ubulette> dont know. forgot to update my bot for yesterday's branch renames so all moz stuff ftbfs-ed :O
<asac> hehe
<asac> right
<asac> i hope they didn't bump to cairo 1.5
<Ubulette> seems they did
<Ubulette> vlad did
<asac> yeah
<asac> i see the bug
<asac> it starts with: Tracking bug for the cairo upgrade to 1.4.8.
<asac> but then title reads ... different
<Ubulette> benjamin seems to be working on cvs->hg
<Ubulette> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/?rev/a51e9fb65b8a
<asac> Ubulette: i don't see a final comment from vlad in the cairo tracker bug
<asac> you sure they landed 1.5?
<Ubulette> i've seen the commit on bonsai
<asac> hopefully they remove dthe asserts and use pristine cairo at least now
<asac> i think i have to ask vlad ... i mean maybe they have the false illusion that cairo 1.6 will be ready until they ship ffox 3
<Ubulette> plz do :)
<asac> otoh i think one of the thebes devs is a cairo dev, so maybe they know what they do
<Ubulette> maybe
<Ubulette> my bot just built the nspr and nss.head branches.
* gnomefreak almost done finally only 20 something more to do
<Ubulette> asac, strange, xul is still 1.9a8pre upstream
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-21
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 394037
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 394037 in Build & Release "Version/config bumps for Gecko1.9a8 release" [Normal,Assigned]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=394037
<Ubulette> Bump version to 3.0b1pre/1.9b1pre
<Ubulette> Confirmed this morning that next milestone (m9) is actually going to be first
<Ubulette> beta, hence used "b1", not "a9".
<Ubulette> benjamin said: FWIW, we are going to switch to 3-digit versions for FF3, so it will be
<Ubulette> FF3.0.1, 3.0.2, etc.
<Ubulette> The gecko numbers will remain 4-digit, e.g. 1.9.0.1, 1.9.0.2
<Ubulette> asac, ^^
<asac> Ubulette: xul usually is behind
<asac> is there a tag set alreawdy for xulrunner?
<asac> thanks for info about versioning switch
<gnomefreak> beans: you asked about something this morning or last night what was it i had answer but you left already
<gnomefreak> ah nvm its about 2.0.0.7
<gnomefreak> beans: iirc it was a windows update and that is it (quick time i think was it) so it doesnt apply to us please see http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/2.0.0.7/releasenotes/ for more info
<gnomefreak> i found the frigging problem with gdm and it needs to stop the bs
* gnomefreak going to bed will ping seb in morning to see what can be done to lock gdm in place
<beans> gnomefreak: it was about firefox 2.0.0.7
<beans> I was wondering how long it usually takes for new firefox releases to become apt-gettable
<beans> of course, you went to bed an hour ago so, you will not read this. but maybe someone else will answer
<tonyyarusso> beans: I'm going to guess a week, but I'm just throwing out numbers.
* beans thanks you
<asac> bug 139403
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139403 in network-manager "network-manager should stop managing any interface configured in /etc/network/interfaces" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139403
<gnomefreak> asac: are you able to make network-manager icon movable with next upload?
<gnomefreak> for some reason it all the way to right on top gnome panel (to the right of time nad date, and nothing i do will make it move
<gnomefreak> hmmm i dont htink its n-m i think its gnome :(
<asac> gnomefreak: its not a gnome applet its a tray icon ... so nothing i can/need to do
<gnomefreak> asac: its the same with udate-manager icon
<gnomefreak> so maybe ill try to remove the taaskbar and see if that helps
<asac> gnomefreak: you can move the whole tray applet
<asac> but not individual tray icons
<gnomefreak> thats what im thinking
<bluekuja_> asac: news?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: 1.1.9 was released this morning but i dont see that PPA was made publick and mathew is gone for a week.
* gnomefreak gone for a bit
<asac> bluekuja_: about?
<Jazzva> Evening...
<bluekuja_> asac: about bitstorm
<asac> ah right ... probably not today. nm took all the time again :(
<bluekuja_> asac: nm?
<bluekuja_> are you an am for nm process?
<asac> network-manager
<bluekuja_> oooh^^
<bluekuja_> lol
<bluekuja_> asac: well, let me know
<bluekuja_> diff-ext got forwarded to upstream
<Ubulette> yop
<Ubulette> asac, did you do something /w ff3 yet ?
<asac> Ubulette: hey :) ... thought you would be away for the weekend ;)
<Ubulette> leaving tomorrow morning
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, damn, still no official ppa :(
<Ubulette> asac, I'll do the ff3 clean-up
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: sorry i can honestly say at this rate it may be a while, i cant find too many bug features to see when it will be released but i would think ~gutsy release, matt is in crete he is one of the ones i talk to about it hes gone ~1 week or so. sometime by around wed. ill see how far off but atm noone has a date of when
* gnomefreak also having a really bad day so if im not here dont be suprised
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, how's your health ?
<gnomefreak> everything is still swollen but im feeling alot better still have long way to go from what drs say
<gnomefreak> one of these devls needs to get on the damn ball with this gdm issue but not sure if its my monitor or gdm/kdm that is the issue
<Ubulette> asac, gnomefreak: ok, i've updated trunk to be ff-3.0 (no tarball bump just yet)
<Ubulette> I'm gonna try it see if it work
<Ubulette> s
<Ubulette> then, I can bring a8-final on top and see how it behaves
<Ubulette> asac_ ? did you read ?
<asac_> Ubulette: well ... i read yes ... can you please rename the branch you want to overwrite?
<asac_> so i can check later what was lost?
<asac_> or not lost ;)
<Ubulette> I just pushed to .dev
<asac_> ok
<asac_> i will take a look then
<Ubulette> just app rename in 1 commit, no other change
<asac_> thanks
<asac_> yep
<asac_> Ubulette: but you didn't add a transitional package for firefox-granparadiso -> firefox-3.0 ?
<Ubulette> I builds a8~cvsxxxxx (like old trunk)
<asac_> right
<Ubulette> no, I did replaces
<asac_> is the date already ahead of a8?
<Ubulette> no
<asac_> Ubulette: afaik just replaces is not enough
<Ubulette> i did that for miro (replaces democracyplayer) it worked
<asac_> well ... afaik apt isn't that smart
<asac_> but i will test
<Ubulette> i'll try with my bot see if it upgrades my system
<Ubulette> I read http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-replaces
<asac> yes, we need a transitional package
<asac> doing that will just take care that the package is properly replaced if you explicitly install it
<asac> but then ... maybe apt has become really smart in recent history
<Ubulette> hmm, right. Maybe with a provides ?
<asac> Ubulette: no ... it doesn't help at all ... we don't do transitional packages for the fun of it
<asac> ;)
<asac> but give it a try
<asac> maybe things have changed
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 394671
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 394671 in Help "cvs remove extensions/help" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=394671
<Ubulette> asac, I've added dummy packages as it didn't work
<Ubulette> asac, gnomefreak: ff3.dev #79 builds and run fine (still trunk)
<Ubulette> I'm trying real a8 now.
<asac> Ubulette: ok fine
* gnomefreak wont get to it for a while i went and blew my head gasket so i will have a weekend tied up with that
<Ubulette> question is now, profile migration. should I migrate trunk or gp ?
<gnomefreak> my day is still not good
<asac> Ubulette: you ask to which dir to migrate?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> user profile
<asac> what do you suggest?
<Ubulette> I have ~/.mozilla/{firefox,granparadiso,firefox-trunk}  and I want to migrate 1 to ~/mozilla/firefox-3.0
<Ubulette> I could take the freshest based on a timestamp of a file like profiles.ini
<Ubulette> hmm. maybe prefer trunk over gp over pure ff is better
<gnomefreak> asac: when you check your email you will see bugs from LP cleaning service please look at them see if we need to keep them, i didnt get the bug till after i deleted them but there are a few bugs with the cleaning service like closing bugs with upstream tasks that shouldnt be closed
<Ubulette> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff3-Error-Console.png   xul/python still needs tweaking
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, can I push things to the ppa or do you prefer to be the only ppa master ? :)
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: the next few week feel free but you are gonna have a hard time doing that i think
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: iirc even team uploaders have to be beta team
<gnomefreak> but feel free to try it
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i may be reformatting again this week anyway. this gdm bug is starting to piss me off something awfull and the people dont want to cant find issue to fix it
<gnomefreak> but if it keeps happening suse is looking good again and i hate suse
* gnomefreak writes note dont fucking touch montior settings EVER
<Ubulette> :)
<gnomefreak> X should beable to resize no matter what you do to monitor settings and the desktop team or X team fails to relize this
* gnomefreak getting up and walking away before i do something im gonna regret
<Ubulette> hmm. auto expiring bugs after 60 days is harsh for users
<asac> Ubulette: lets just care for migrating gutsy gp profiles
<asac> Ubulette: are they already forked of?
<asac> or is gutsy gp still using main ffox profile?
<Ubulette> it's using ~/.mozilla/granparadiso
<asac> ok so if one has that lets migrate it ... otherwise migrate default ... if you really care for trunk migration we could do that as well
<asac> the order would be like you suggested
<Ubulette> done
<asac> ok :)
<Ubulette> ok. now, how do I move to a8 as this last commit will not be released on ppa..
<Ubulette> hm, the bump to 3.0a9pre just landed, good
<asac> yep
<Ubulette> firefox-3.0_3.0~a9~cvs20070921t1443.orig.tar.gz :)
<Ubulette> asac, the a8 tarball is huge again :(
<asac> huge? you mean the official one, right?
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> 3.5 times bigger
<asac> we should allow mozclient to be used with arbitrary MOZ_CO_TAGS
<asac> so we can produce a minimized snapshot of releases/branches
<Ubulette> should be easy
<Ubulette> asac, can you push ff3 to ppa please so that I can tag it as released and move forward?
<asac> Ubulette: he? ... feel free to close changelog with a8-0ubuntu1~ppa1 version ... and move on
<asac> Ubulette: 1.1.9 is out afaik ... you should be able to push
<Ubulette> still beta
<Ubulette> well, i'll try
<asac> really? I think i saw an announcement a few hours back
<Ubulette> yep, for 1.1.9 but no real news about ppa being released
<Ubulette> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused
<Ubulette> cannot push to bzr
<Ubulette> "Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance in three minutes. "
<asac> oh
<asac> hmm
<asac> what now?
<Ubulette> OperationalError
<Ubulette> A server error occurred.
<asac> in case you leave before it comes up, maybe push the branch to sofaraway
<asac> i can upload to .dev then while you are awawy
<Ubulette> asac, just tried to merge ff.dev into ff (ex gp) for fun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38178/
<Ubulette> Planned maintenance
<Ubulette> 2007-09-21 22:30 - 23:30 UTC - Code and Database Patch
<Ubulette> Search
<asac> hmm ... something just fucked up here
<asac> browser hangs, right mouse button is broken et al
<Ubulette> asac, during an upgrade ?
<asac> no as always its my wifi usb thing that kills my kernel
<asac> had to hard reset the system
<asac> the driver appears to fill up something in the kernel
<asac> once i unplug it, the kernel starts to choke
<Ubulette> bad
<asac> indeed ;)
<asac> maybe i should fix it
<Ubulette> indeed
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-22
<Ubulette> lp is back
<asac>  \o/
<Ubulette> ppa failed, i'm still not allowed
<Ubulette> btw, i pushed with -si and it failed because of missing tarball, yet it was -2
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... you have to us -sa
<asac> unless the same tarball is already in ppa
<Ubulette> it is
<Ubulette> as i didnt bump
<Ubulette> anyway, I put the a8 tarball in, bumped changelog and i built just fine
<Ubulette> it
<Ubulette> asac, we should package xul a8 too
<Ubulette> but there's no upstream tarball for that
<asac> is the tag set?
<asac> they usually don't release it, but tag it properly
<Ubulette> dont know
<Ubulette> I've readded --with-branding=browser/branding/unofficial
<Ubulette> i'm wondering if 1 branch of ff3 is not enough at the moment
<Ubulette> asac, ?
<Ubulette> asac, damn. 3.0~a8 < 3.0~alpha7
<gnomefreak> i would assume due to the a8 instead of aletters7
<Ubulette> yep but no worry, I've fixed it
* gnomefreak not worried ;)
<gnomefreak> i have 240 LP janitor bugs i have to go through each one and decide close or keep
<gnomefreak> fucking thing is buggy as hell but being worked on
<gnomefreak> well it marks dups too :(
<asac> Ubulette: right i think the idea to have one branch for .dev from which we do ppa releases
<asac> Ubulette: i think we should make the branding switch dependent on package version
<asac> if there is cvs in it ... don't use it ... otherwise go for it ...
<Ubulette> good idea
<Ubulette> i have a problem with last commit
<Ubulette> cannot get rid of firefox-granparadiso automatically
<asac> why?
<asac> how automatically?
<Ubulette> i guess it's the alpha7 > a8
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette> The following packages have been kept back:
<Ubulette>   firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-dom-inspector firefox-3.0-gnome-support firefox-3.0-venkman firefox-trunk firefox-trunk-dom-inspector firefox-trunk-gnome-support firefox-trunk-venkman
<Ubulette> apt-get install firefox-granparadiso
<Ubulette> firefox-granparadiso is already the newest version.
<asac> Ubulette: is it a problem to use alpha8 ?
<Ubulette> where ?
<Ubulette> everywhere ?
<asac> everywhere (for ffox) until we are final ... yes.
<asac> a second option would be to use upper case for ffox i guess
<asac> e.g. ~A8
<asac> if that is more suitable for mozclient et al
<Ubulette> asac, still doesn't work
<asac> Ubulette: take a look at thunderbird transitional packages
<asac> its propably a technically issue ... you need a versioned conflicts et a.
<Ubulette> it did work for -trunk but not for both -trunk and -gp
<Ubulette> I had one
<asac> ok the new package has for tbird:
<Ubulette> lp is down once again
<asac> Conflicts: mozilla-thunderbird-dev (<< 1.6~)
<asac> Replaces: mozilla-thunderbird-dev
<Ubulette> I did that
<asac> while mozilla-thunderbird-dev is just a transitional package that depends on thunderbird
<asac> Package: mozilla-thunderbird-dev
<asac> Architecture: all
<asac> Depends: thunderbird-dev
<asac> Description: Transition package for mozilla-thunderbird rename
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38189/
<asac> Ubulette: you have versioned replaces ... not conflicts
<asac> try to flip that
<Ubulette> previous commit, I versionned both
<asac> and please don't versione the depends in transitional packages
<asac> thats a pain for the archive
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> why ?
<asac> think ;)
<asac> oh ... i see that your control file wouldn't be such a pain... but thats a bug on its own
<asac> Architecture: all ... for transition packages
<asac> is the idea
<Ubulette> a bug ?
<asac> in your control file ... yes.
<Ubulette> arch any ?
<asac> transitional packages should have arch all
<asac> because there is nothing arch dependent in it
<Ubulette> oops
<Ubulette> any/all
<asac> and then drop the versioned depends
<asac> because otherwise slow archs will get build failures for packages that build-depend on it for some time
<asac> e.g. all package is newer as soon as first arch finishes
<Ubulette> oh, i see
<asac> while there is no binary package available for days on m86k for example
<asac> actually its a bug in the archive and i am not sure if ubuntu archive is smarter than debian archive
<asac> but i doubt it
<asac> Ubulette: so at best no all arch package has a strict versioned depends
<Ubulette> pushed (lp back on)
<asac> so it works now?
<Ubulette> bot building..
<asac> Ubulette: you definitly should flip the the replaces/conflicts versioned depends
<Ubulette> done too
<asac> ok
<asac> what package version is it?
<Ubulette> a8
<Ubulette> should be ready
<asac> full version ;)
<asac> of package
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> i mean i asked for the package version ... not for a8
<asac> ;)
<Ubulette> firefox-3.0 (3.0~alpha8-0ubuntu1~mt1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<asac> ok
<asac> Ubulette: can you please relax the dom-inspector depends (if you haven't done that already)
<asac> its arch all afaik
<asac> same for venkman
<Ubulette> it is
<asac> i look at rev 85
<Ubulette> Package: firefox-3.0-dom-inspector
<Ubulette> Architecture: all
<Ubulette> rev85
<asac> yes, but read what i asked for :)
<asac> "relax the dom-inspector depends"
<asac> Depends: firefox-3.0 (>= ${source:Version}), firefox-3.0 (<< ${source:Version}.1~)
<asac> its too strict imo
<asac> its almost as strict as binary depends
<asac> or am i wrong?
<asac> i think dom-inspector shouldn't need a strict depends at all
<asac> just Depends: firefox-3.0
<asac> same probably for venkman
<Ubulette> done
<asac> but i haven't tracked how venkman evolved in the past
<Ubulette> didnt work
<Ubulette> well, i'm exhausted
<Ubulette> please, fix it
<asac> Ubulette: thanks ... i can do that
<asac> Ubulette: relax on weekend ;)
<Ubulette> thx, you too
<asac> ok 'night then
<Ubulette> night
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-15
<fta> asac, how/where did this happen?
<Volans> just to notice, a couple of places where I have read of it: http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/FmgHg9DTZBA/article.pl   (slashdot) http://risto.kurppa.fi/blog/user-needs-to-approve-firefox-eula-in-intrepid-on-first-run/ (from ubuntu planet)
<asac> pwnguin: hey its weekend
<asac> have better things to do than reading bugmail ;)
<asac> fta: the requirement to display EULA?
<fta> i mean, is that a change you did that i missed ?
<fta> lol, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/269656/comments/27
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,Confirmed]
<fta> interesting idea
<asac> fta: why would it be irrelevant?
<fta> ? did I say irrelevant anywhere ?
<asac> the bug title does
<fta> i'm just trying to understand if it's a wanted change, or a bug
<asac> the firstrun page?
<fta> the eula thing
<asac> thats a requirement we got from mozilla ... like the bug says
<fta> oh
<asac> but the comment is really interesting
<fta> oh, it's the 1st page, not the eula UI ?
<asac> unfortunately doesnt work for non-admin users
<asac> fta: right
<fta> it's in ubufox ?
<asac> fta: yeah
<fta> ok, that's why i didn't see it
<asac> fta: its unsure what has to happen with the "normal" firefox package
<wgrant> asac: Parts of the EULA are irrelevant and parts are complete crap.
<asac> wgrant: i think the wording and presentation can be improved
<asac> wgrant: there is a bit confusion here i think
<wgrant> I hope so.
<asac> 1. we display these terms on firstrun
<asac> 2. user technically doesnt need to accept those terms in order to use the browser
<wgrant> User does.
<wgrant> Well, the EULA says so.
<asac> 3. from what i understand those terms would be effective even without displaying the EULA
<wgrant> How?
<asac> wgrant: where does the eula say so?
<wgrant> "IF YOU DO NOT AGREE TO THE TERMS AND CONDITIONS OF THIS AGREEMENT, DO NOT USE THE MOZILLA FIREFOX BROWSER. "
<asac> wgrant: yes i think thats a problematic thing
<wgrant> There's no point in a EULA if I can use the browser without agreeing to it.
<asac> this bug and discussion will surely trigger some thoughts. so lets see.
<wgrant> Indeed, but it will become rather too large to read.
<asac> most likely all parties are open to ideas on how to better do it
<wgrant> Doesn't sound like Mozilla is.
<asac> Well.
<asac> from what i understood they are bound by other agreements to display something
<wgrant> Then those other agreements need to be fixed.
<asac> but i have no details
<asac> agreed
<wgrant> A stunningly large number of people seem to be missing the fact that I used allcaps in the description because the EULA did :(
<asac> fighting fire with fire usually doesnt contribute to effective discussions
<wgrant> Perhaps not.
<asac> but yeah
<wgrant> But presenting all users with a lot of awful allcaps doesn't contribute to an effective first impression.
<wgrant> How does abrowser not violate the EULA?
<wgrant> It says I'm not allowed to remove or alter the branding.
<asac> while i see the point in this argument. i dont think that the first impression is much of an issue here. users will likely not read it and the second run will have the normal home page
<wgrant> But I can't alter the code without removing the branding.
<wgrant> Ia am trapped.
<asac> wgrant: it also states (iirc) that firefox is all opensource and you can change what you want
<asac> wgrant: that paragraphs just means that you are not allowed to distribute that build as firefox with a different branding
<wgrant> No, it says that the source for portions of Firefox may be available.
<wgrant> asac: Is abrowser not that same build but with different branding?
<IntuitiveNipple> It's a badly written license in the first place, and imposing conditions on users goes against the F/OSS principles
<IntuitiveNipple> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/legal/eula/firefox-en.html
<asac> wgrant: abrowser isnt mozilla firefox anymore ... thus its not bound
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> The license states that the executable is the Product.
<asac> thats strange
<wgrant> I cannot remove branding from the Product.
<wgrant> "The accompanying executable code version of Mozilla Firefox and related documentation (the “Product”)"
<wgrant> "You may not remove or alter any trademark, logo, copyright or other proprietary notice in or on the Product."
<Volans> I'm finished now to make a diff between FF2 and FF3 EULA and I don't see any difference but a little paragraph added for the anti-phishing stuffs
<wgrant> Volans: I didn't ever see a FF2 EULA.
<Volans> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/legal/eula/
<wgrant> I wasn't advised that I had to agree to it.
<Volans> seems that also FF1.5 have one
<Volans> I'm discovering it now
<wgrant> Things in main shouldn't have use restrictions.
<wgrant> If they don't have use restrictions, they don't need EULA.
<wgrant> +s
<wgrant> Thus anything that needs a EULA shouldn't be in main.
<IntuitiveNipple> The license was, I think, originally intended for Windows distribution where people were modifying the Firefox branding slightly
<wgrant> It is clearly intended for the Windows distribution.
<wgrant> As it refers to the installer.
<Volans> wgrant: also a binary deb package is an "installer" ;)
<wgrant> Volans: Yes, but it lacks elements referred to by the EULA.
<wgrant> Installing the Firefox deb doesn't ask me to install additional third-party software.
<IntuitiveNipple> wgrant: what bothers me is a phrase in term 3, "except for the rights expressly granted in this Agreement." - I don't see any IP rights being expressly granted in the rest of the license, only restrictions on use or legal recourse, do you?
<Volans> right
<wgrant> IntuitiveNipple: It seems that way.
<wgrant> And it's not Firefox's business to say that anything I install using gnome-app-install later might be under a different license.
<IntuitiveNipple> If the license were about the Mozilla-owned trademarks for Firefox it should be much clearer, and lose a lot of the terms. On it's face it isn't about protecting the trademark, but about limiting use and legal recourse.
<asac> well. so what do you want to do about the anti-phishing thing?
<asac> turn it off? so it doesnt need to be displayed?
<IntuitiveNipple> The export term for example, is non-sensicle since many users won't get it originally from the USA anyhow.
<wgrant> asac: What does that have to do with anything?
<wgrant> The only reference to it in the EULA seems to be that it might not be 100% accurate.
<IntuitiveNipple> I think Canonical legal reps need to to talk to Mozilla about this, point out the inconsistencies
<wgrant> Doesn't the GPL's warranty disclaimer do that?
<Volans> asac: no, that paragraph is the only difference between FF3 and FF1.5 / FF2 EULA, but don't have any legal reason to show the EULA to the user
<IntuitiveNipple> What other F/OSS has a provision to terminate the end-user's right to use?
<Volans> so I think is not due to that part of the EULA but for political reasons
<wgrant> IntuitiveNipple: I was thinking about that. I think that only distribution can be terminated by the GPL, not use.
<Volans> read very carefully the 3.  PROPRIETARY RIGHTS paragraph
<wgrant> Use termination seems a bit wrong.
<Volans> taking in mind what is the "Prodict" -> "The accompanying executable code version of Mozilla Firefox and related documentation (the "Product")"
<IntuitiveNipple> wgrant: Isn't the source distributed under the Mozilla public license? That was the one I've just been reading to see how they work together.
<wgrant> IntuitiveNipple: It's tri-licensed.
<IntuitiveNipple> wgrant: It's damned confusing is what it is!
<wgrant> Mozilla seems to like to do that.
<wgrant> Volans: What are you pointing out?
<wgrant> IntuitiveNipple: It's MPL | GPL | LGPL, so as long as any one of those doesn't allow termination of use, your use rights probably cannot be removed.
<wgrant> I presume.
<Volans> I'm not a lawyer, but seems that the EULA tell the user that the source code is realeased under open source licenses and that "Nothing in this Agreement will be construed to limit any rights granted under the Open Source Licenses."
<wgrant> Then why the fsck is it there?
<wgrant> It doesn't grant any additional rights.
<Volans> but just after that it say that you can not remove etc...
<wgrant> And it says it doesn't restrict the rights.
<wgrant> So it does nothing.
<Volans> but the most important thing... starting that is the same (not to mention the phishing paragraph) of FF2, why for FF3 Mozilla require to shoe it?
<Volans> s/shoe/show/
<wgrant> Because Mozilla Corp is trying to be annoying, perhaps.
<wgrant> 130 comments...
<asac> i think the main point why we need to display it are the anti-phishing terms
<wgrant> asac: Which paragraph?
<wgrant> 5?
<Volans> 5.  WEBSITE INFORMATION SERVICES
<asac> 5
<asac> yes
<wgrant> Does that imply that if I find any misleading information on the Internet I can sue the people for damages unless they explicitly disclaim it?
<asac> no ... and thats why the idea to display that as a firstrun page came up
<asac> e.g. the user doesnt need to agree to be bound
<wgrant> But it says I do!
<wgrant> It explicitly says that I must not use the browser unless I agree.
<asac> yes. thats a bug in the EULA text imo. imo it shouldnt be called EULA
<Volans> asac: you think so because you know it, or you imagine because is the only difference with the old EULA?
<asac> and just state the terms that more like a "reminder"
<wgrant> Why do I need a > 1000 word EULA to state those 46 words which are overly verbose anyway?
<asac> thats the point and i am sure that we will provide feedback to mozilla based on what we got ;)
<wgrant> Why was this change made without telling anybody?
<wgrant> And without arguing this first?
<asac> mainly because of timing
<wgrant> Anyway, I must move to another lecture theatre. I shall return in a few minutes.
<Volans> I think that this question should be "solved" very quickly, in Ubuntu and with Mozilla, to avoid a lot of discussions about it (like google chrome license mistake)
<asac> the code existed for quite some time in bzr.
<asac> Volans: well. this needs a decision ;)
<Volans> in Ubuntu or in Mozilla?
<asac> on both sides
<Volans> I think that asking directly and quickly Mozilla can lead to a solution
<asac> Volans: we are constantly talking with them.
<fta> still not a single commit in g chrome about linux or mac...
<Volans> I'm sure
<fta> looks like it's in another branch
<asac> fta: maybe "behind" the wall ;)
<Volans> we can always say that at limit (worse case) we can change the default browser to epiphany or abrowser if a common solution can't be found
<Volans> (sorry, in the night my english crash)
<Volans> but I hope that a better solution can be found ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> If the only reason for the license is protecting the Firefox trademark and brand images, all is needed is to replace those.
<Volans> the fundamental point is why Mozilla want to show this EULA
<Volans> IntuitiveNipple: is what abrowser is... firefoxx without branding
<wgrant> asac: So I am required to monitor every package VCS in order to complain that something wasn't discussed publicly?
<asac> wgrant: no
<asac> you can always complain that something wasnt discussed
<asac> as i said it was a timing
<IntuitiveNipple> Well, I guess its good to have something important like this to get worked up about, instead of the devastation in Galveston or the price of milk :)
<Volans> asac: as I know in the source code of Firefox there aren't the brand images and logos, right?
<asac> Volans: they are in the other-licenses/ folder
<Volans> ok, and we ship this all toghether in binary packages in main, right?
<wgrant> It would seem to be trivial to take the branding out of the source and banish it to restricted.
<asac> Volans: now the marks and images are ni the -branding packages
<asac> so we can do whtever we want
<Volans> was exactly what I'm wondering
<asac> wgrant: the source isnt the problem (except for the non-free images - which is a different issue afaict)
<Volans> ship the brand in a separate package in multiverse or restricted
<wgrant> asac: Right, the non-free images.
<Volans> and the clean browser, so abrowser, in main
<asac> wgrant: thats one reason why the branding split was a good thing to do
<wgrant> It's nice being able to switch the branding just by installing another package.
<asac> we could push the -branding binaries into restricted/multiverse
<Volans> this IS the solution IMHO
<asac> wgrant: you can now: sudo apt-get install abrowser -> free ; sudo apt-get install firefox -> trademark
<wgrant> asac: That's what I did a couple of days ago. Excellent work.
<wgrant> But abrowser still shows the EULA.
<Volans> maybe saying this in the start page of FF, this is forefox without branding, if you want the firefox brand install this package (that will show the EULA)
<asac> wgrant: yes. thats a bug imo
<IntuitiveNipple> hang-on, if we take that license to its illogical conclusion, does that mean Mozilla can prevent me from wearing my Firefox-branded polo shirt? :)
<wgrant> And the real solution is to get Mozilla to be less tupid.
<Volans> asac: but the firefox package is all firefox or only the brand part?
<asac> well. i am sure that every time a knight falls that mozilla reputation also suffers. ubuntu being forced to move firefox branding to restricted would certainly send a signal to them
<wgrant> asac: Which package actually contains the binaries?
<asac> wgrant: firefox-3.0 ... but package names cannot be covered by trademarks as far as its understood
<wgrant> asac: As far as I can tell, Mozilla have no issues with being utter bastards. I don't think us moving stuff to restricted would have any effect.
<asac> wgrant: the branding bits are in firefox-3.0-branding and abrowser-3.0-branding
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> Does the world end if I remove both?
<asac> wgrant: thats your opinion. my opinion is that even mozilla can change ;)
<asac> wgrant: if you remove both branidng packages firefox-3.0 will be remove doo
<wgrant> asac: They've just been getting worse. I can't see them turning, but yes that is just my opinion.
<asac> too
<wgrant> asac: Right, good.
<Volans> asac: you can't do the thing in a manner that abrowser + firefox-3.0-branding packages is the same as installing FF3?
<asac> firefox-3.0 Depends: firefox-3.0-branding | abrowser-3.0-branding
<asac> firefox Depends: firefox-3.0, firefox-3.0-branding
<Volans> why have both?
<asac> abrowser Depedns: firefox-3.0, abrowser-3.0-branding
<wgrant> Volans: abrowser and firefox seem to conflict.
<wgrant> Volans: There's no point having both.
<wgrant> If you install one, the other is removed.
<asac> abrowser is the meta package tracking the latest abrowser
<asac> firefox the same for firefox
<asac> ;)
<Volans> wgrant:  no I mean both in the archive,sorry
<wgrant> Volans: I still don't see what you mean.
<asac> wgrant: i think he also wants abrowser-3.0
<wgrant> Ah.
<Volans> I try to explain myself
<asac> and if you install abrowser-3.0 + firefox-3.0-branding
<asac> you get firefox ;)
<Volans> yep!
<wgrant> I think it would be good if Mozilla would name the Firefox codebase something else, like Chrome vs Chromium.
<asac> Volans: i think that doesnt really give you much benefit
<Volans> you can avoid a duplicate in the archives
<asac> at some point we could rename firefox-3.0 to abrowser-3.0-base
<asac> or something
<asac> and make firefox use that
<Volans> actually you have abrowserXX and firefoxXX that are practically the same thing, right?
<wgrant> Or firefox-core or something.
<asac> but for now i didnt bother to rename firefox-3.0
<Volans> ok
<Volans> clear!
<wgrant> thatmozillabrowserthatshallnotbenamed-3.0-core
<asac> wgrant: yeah. but firefox-core would again have firefox in the name
<asac> and abrowser-core would have abrowser in the name
<asac> so we would need a third name ;)
<wgrant> abrowser seems to be having a name crisis.
<wgrant> abrowser, A Web Browser, Web Browser.
<asac> like: some-browser-base-3.0 ;)
<Volans> firejackalope-base :)
<Jazzva> or just browser-base-version
<Jazzva> but, that's too generic
<wgrant> I agree with the archive-admin-forced renaming of the package.
<asac> we had webbrowser as name ... but that wasnt allowed in by archive admins
<wgrant> But it is a bit inconsistent.
<asac> i guess they wont allow browser-base in  ;)
<Jazzva> asac, yeah :)
<Nafallo> wgrant: stop being here but not there? :-)
<asac> wgrant: what is inconsistent?
<Volans> what we can do without much work (and with a big signal to Mozilla) is to install abrowser with abrowser brand as default browser, explaining why and how the user can do to install FF brand in the Start Page... what do you think about?
<wgrant> asac: abrowser is named abrowser, A Web Browser and Web Browser in various places.
<wgrant> Nafallo: I have no XMPP client on this X terminal.
<wgrant> And no free powerpoint for my laptop.
<Nafallo> wgrant: FAIL
<wgrant> Solaris 9 fail.
<asac> wgrant: those are bugs then
<asac> wgrant: well. abrowser is the package name. not sure if we want that as the name in the UI
<wgrant> asac: Probably not.
<wgrant> But the .desktop has "A Web Browser"
<asac> yes. maybe that should be just Web Browser
<Volans> asac: my proposal is too hard (politically speaking)?
<Volans> yes, "Web Browser" can be a good solution IMO
<asac> Volans: well. this all depends on what mozilla does
<wgrant> We should await response from our not-so-benevolent Canonical and Mozilla overlords, I suspect.
<Volans> you can use in the default installation a package from restricted/multiverse?
<asac> my personal opinion is that whatever happens we should send a strong signal, but dont be too aggressive
<Jazzva> I'd say "A Web Browser"... iirc, KDE shows description first, then app's name under desc... it might confuse someone to see "Web Browser - Web Browser".
<Jazzva> also A Web Browser is unbranded, but it's still not so generic as Web Browser only :)
<wgrant> asac: Right.
<asac> this whole thing probably will cause more coverage and noise. so give both parties a bit time to define what they want and can accept
<wgrant> Precisely.
<Volans> sure, just keep in mind also this possibility :) (the Start Page part is fundamental to be not too aggressive)
<wgrant> Hmm, I see we're slashdotted.
<Volans> yes, I have put the link before
<wgrant> I wonder how long it will be until LP collapses.
 * Hobbsee has warned them.
<Hobbsee> so, lifeless has seen it.
<pwnguin> unfortunately, bugmail is not slashdot, with ratings and moderation and parenting
<Volans> 145 comments so far...
<Volans> I think that if also with abrowser the EULA Is shown the bug can be filled also for abrowser package.
<pwnguin> does it?
<Volans> someone before tell this, wait a second
<pwnguin> just test it. install it, make a new user
<Volans> I'm not running intrepid now
<Volans> and it's very late for me... time to go to sleep...
<Volans> see you tomorrow, good night
<Volans> and "good" EULA :)
<Jazzva> pwnguin, abrowser shows it.
<Jazzva> asac, this can be easily sorted out... just check browser's name and if it's equal "firefox", show eula (if we still need to show it in the future)
<Jazzva> weird... I also got two empty pages with uri chrome://ubufox/content/startpage.html
<[reed]> wow, I just saw bug 269656
<[reed]> that's a mess
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269656
<[reed]> so many crazy comments
<[reed]> from people who have no idea what they're saying ;)
<[reed]> asac: ping?
<mdke> asac: ok I've uploaded the first ubuntu-docs package to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/+archive/. However, it hasn't removed the symlinks in /etc/alternatives. Does that matter, or is it enough that the links won't be installed for intrepid?
<gnomefreak> bug 256428
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256428 in thunderbird "Lightning extension will not properly display calendar" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256428
<fta> THUNDERBIRD_2_0_0_17_BUILD1
<gnomefreak> finally i fixed X
<gnomefreak> oh shit there was a meeting yesterday?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah.
<gnomefreak> sorry forgot about it :(
<gnomefreak> asac: did you guys come up with anything for the topics (atleast the ones i see on agenda)
<gnomefreak> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<asac> gnomefreak: look at log. i will write minutes later today
<gnomefreak> i couldnt find them
<gnomefreak> i tried 13 14 and 15th
<gnomefreak> since they are in UTC time last i heard
<asac> gnomefreak: 19h
<asac> err
<asac> 18h UTC
<asac> was the time
<asac> gnomefreak: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/09/14/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<asac> the log basically starts wiuth out meeting
<gnomefreak> i used txt
<asac> shouldnt matter
<asac> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/09/14/%23ubuntu-meeting.txt
<asac> everyghing that happend yesterday is our meeting
<gnomefreak> thanks ill read it
<gnomefreak> btw if you are removing ff2 remove all extensions for ff2 leaving them in archive is usless and the ones that havent been upgraded to 3 should atleast have a bug reported or added to extensions page. (this shouldnt be an issue if you look at the extensions page
<gnomefreak> if the extension is build for support on ff3 you dont need to add |abrowser as they still work in abrowser
<gnomefreak> afaik updating extensions for 3.0 as long as they are in archive they shoudnt need excetion. only new ones if we are able to get into intrepid would need it
<gnomefreak> and im not sure how FFE works
<asac> gnomefreak: we need abrowser because firefox package wont be installed when abrowser is
<asac> its nothing we need to fix in code, just a minor depends tweaking
<gnomefreak> asac: i know im using abrowser with the extensions and they work fine
<gnomefreak> i have abrowser installed
<asac> gnomefreak: it might be that we removed the firefox depends from the extensions
<gnomefreak> shouldnt since ff3 stays on system
<asac> but there are definitly a few left that have that
<asac> gnomefreak: some depend on firefox-3.0
<asac> but some also depend on firefox
<asac> those that depend on firefox either needs firefox dropped from depends or get | abrowser
<gnomefreak> i think firegpg depends on both and it works in abrowser but i can surely remove firefox and add abrowser that is simple to do but it wont make it in INtrepid so i have a few months to work on it
<Kamping_Kaiser> evening blokes
<asac> gnomefreak: i think new extensions shouldnt depend on anything. Recommends would be good
<gnomefreak> IMHO keep both incase people dont install abrower
<asac> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> should things recomend when apt does recomends by default now?
<gnomefreak> asac: they should depend on something or its likely not gonna work
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: not sure. maybe suggests then
<asac> but recommends wont hurt
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: that makes recommends not needed in INtrepid but hardy and lower should still use it
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak, valid point
<asac> imo its what we want. if users install an extension they get everything they need to use it
<gnomefreak> asac: than we dont need suggests since there isnt a need for it with extensions
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. i am find with depends but then we have to depends on everything ;)
<asac> e.g. firefox | iceweasel | abrowser
<gnomefreak> asac: right sort of
<gnomefreak> last i heard we dont want iceweasle as a dep since we dont have it
<asac> gnomefreak: however, you can also use the extensions without anything installed
<asac> you can download firefox from upstream
<asac> and link the packaged extension directory tot he downloaded firefox extensions/ dir
<asac> i had at least one inquiry in the past about that
<asac> e.g. he wanted to use enigmail i think, but didnt want to be required to use it with the packaged tbird
<gnomefreak> so we want to keep iceweaesl even though we dont support it?
<asac> i am not hard about it
<asac> but i think in the long run we want to push our extensions to debian too
<asac> so keeping it wont hurt
<gnomefreak> we can if needed. i have one im gonna start work on for debian i just havent gotten to fix it yet
<Kamping_Kaiser> can it depend on x-www-browser or similar?
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i guess that would encompas non-firefoxy browsers
<gnomefreak> im thinking we cant do that since an extension doesnt always support other browsers
<gnomefreak> im sure we can add support to some but would rather keep it less general but i dont seee that big of an issue with it
<gnomefreak> asac: i will fix firegpg but i highly doubt it will make Intrepid due to FF
<gnomefreak> eh maybe ill hit debians bug this week or next week
<asac> gnomefreak: we can grant our own FF exceptions
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: unfortunately not
<gnomefreak> asac: oh
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: also depend on x-www-browser would probably ned to read ffox-compatible-xul-browser ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe. bit long really
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: right. but x-www-browser is too broad. we could also just recommend then
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeah.
<gnomefreak> should we remove firefox-2 from deps?
<gnomefreak> eh ill leave it incase people go back to -2 from upstream
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. thats the ida
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> we will remove firefox-2 ... as of mozillateam meeting decision
<asac> and all its rdepends
<asac> if there is an extension that only supports ffox 2 we should see if we can fix that by upgrading
<asac> otherwise it needs to be removed too
<gnomefreak> ok sounds good
<gnomefreak> asac: firegpg is all fixed i will finish on chatzilla hopfully today
<gnomefreak> why the hell wont bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --export-upstream=/home/gnomefreak/package/package.upstream/ work
<gnomefreak> ah much better :)
<gnomefreak> where would i find the instructions on -med-unpack?
<asac> gnomefreak: there are no instructions yet. they should go to the wiki though
<asac> gnomefreak: here is how it works:
<asac> med-xpi-unpack will unpack the .xpi in a normalized fashion
<asac> sh build.sh then just needs to do med-xpi-pack
<asac> and all is fine
<gnomefreak> wll after doing that uncommenting sh build.sh in rules fails as always
<gnomefreak> s/wll/well
<asac> gnomefreak: what is in build.sh exactly?
<gnomefreak> MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND = sh build.sh
<gnomefreak> error isnt helpful IMHO
<gnomefreak> mkdir -p "."
<gnomefreak> sh build.sh
<gnomefreak> sh: Can't open build.sh
<gnomefreak> make: *** [build/chatzilla] Error 2
<gnomefreak> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: The build failed.
<gnomefreak> thats with sh build.sh uncommented
<gnomefreak> commenting it works
<gnomefreak> commenting it out
<asac> gnomefreak: what _is_ in builds.sh
<asac> you didnt answer my question ;)
<asac> < asac> gnomefreak: what is in build.sh exactly?
<gnomefreak> asac: where is it found?
<gnomefreak> afaik it doesnt have one
<asac> gnomefreak: it _must_ be in the top level directory
<gnomefreak> its all java
<asac> gnomefreak: well .... then it doesnt work
<asac> you have to write build.sh
<asac> gnomefreak: ok. dont use build.sh as comment, but
<gnomefreak> commenting it out made it work
<asac> med-xpi-pack
<gnomefreak> asac: already did
<asac> gnomefreak: did what?
<asac> you still have MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND = sh build.sh
<asac> which mean you didnt do it
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe that read med-xpi pack with the _proper_ arguments
<asac> med-xpi-pack
<asac> med-xpi-pack . extensionname.xpi
<asac> e.g.
<gnomefreak> MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND = sh build.sh sint needed since it builds fine without it
<asac> gnomefreak: believe me
<asac> if you dont have that nothing will happen
<asac> gnomefreak: you need to provide build.sh
<asac> and make fire gpg build there
<gnomefreak> i already did the med-unpack it made upstream source i than built tar.gz and built package
<asac> what extension are we talking about?
<gnomefreak> chatzilla
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah
<asac> gnomefreak: read what i wrote
<gnomefreak> firegpg is done and fine
<asac> i didnt write med-xpi-unpüack
<gnomefreak> asac: i already did it
<asac> i know that you did that
<asac> gnomefreak: what you need is _med-xpi-pack_
<asac> _pack_ (not _unpack_)
<gnomefreak> already did it
<asac> that has to be done instead of build.sh
<gnomefreak> i couldnt think of nam eof it
<asac> gnomefreak: if you already use med-xpi-pack instead of build.sh then it should work fine
<gnomefreak> asac: and that is what i said commenting out build.sh in rules worked
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont understand
<gnomefreak> i uncommented it 2 weeks ago when i was testing it
<gnomefreak> i commented it back and it builds fine
<asac> gnomefreak: so everythng is ok?
<asac> why are we debating then?
<gnomefreak> nothing now i just had the error with it uncommented but i fixed that by commenting it out
<gnomefreak> smoke
<gnomefreak> ok branches are fixed and packages build fine and are being pushed to ppa
<asac> gnomefreak: thanks. let me know when they built and work so i can review them
<gnomefreak> i lied i have to fix one thing in chatzilla
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> asac: firegpg*~jjv1 is done and built https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive   ~jjv1 is latest and i used that version so it doesnt conflict with official build
<gnomefreak> and chatzilla*~jjv1 is on its way to build
<gnomefreak> asac: chazilla*~jjv1 is built as well
<gnomefreak> and no lintian warnings ;)
<asac> good
<asac> ill look after lunch (now)
<gnomefreak> well i cant start on the next one without chroots set up
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
 * gnomefreak gonna do breakfast
<asac> debian bug 497491
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian bugtracker: global name 'ls' is not defined (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=497491;mbox=yes)
<gnomefreak> is XPI.TEMPLATE on a ~devel branch?
<asac_> gnomefreak: reconnect. XPI.TEMPLATE is a devel branch i guess (depends on how you define that)
<asac_> its an example branch (e.g. its nothing that gets released)
<[reed]> I'm glad that 99.9% of the people commenting on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/269656 don't have power over my Ubuntu.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> that doesnt happen anymore last i heard.
 * asac_ dinner bbl
<jcastro> [reed]: heh
<[reed]> jcastro: it's true!
<fta> hi
<[reed]> the comments are ridiculous
<[reed]> they don't know what they're talking about
<jcastro> [reed]: I am about to file a bug report on our greasemonkey scripts to filter comments on a threshold
<jcastro> you know, for those of us that use the bug tracker to get work done
<[reed]> hehe
<fta> so, what happened today with that eula stuff ? any progress in a direction or another ?
<jcastro> fta: no, it's just linked off of /. and digg and every place, so now we have people arguing over god knows what
<jcastro> even the groklaw lady is posting in the bug now.
<[reed]> ugh
<[reed]> and I like groklaw, too
<[reed]> how said
<[reed]> sad
<jcastro> I think if we can get RMS and ESR to throw in their opinions that the bug reporter gets a set of steak knives.
<[reed]> I can't type today.
<gnomefreak> all licenses have restrictions yes including GPL LGPL MPL and EULA so if you dont want to use it dont install something else is it really that hard to do?
 * gnomefreak wonders if xulrunner has licenses ;)
<gnomefreak> that would cancle out any xul based browser and there would be maybe 3 that dont use it
<[reed]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/269656/comments/250
<[reed]> is a pretty smart comment ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> that wsa good
<gnomefreak> too many people splitting hairs and comming way to close to just a "rant" nothing more nothing less
<[reed]> and all the comments about money from google crack me up, too
<[reed]> considering Ubuntu has their own agreement with Google ;)
<SUNWjoejaxx> gnomefreak: !! :D
<gnomefreak> hi jo
<SUNWjoejaxx> gnomefreak: how are you doing :)
<gnomefreak> ack
<gnomefreak> hi SUNWjoejaxx  im ok and you?
<SUNWjoejaxx> that is great to hear
<SUNWjoejaxx> i am the same
<[reed]> doesn't OOo show a EULA on first use?
<jcastro> i don't think so
<jcastro> you get to stare at the sun branded splash for like 2 minutes though. :D
<jcastro> genious
<gnomefreak> [reed]: no they dont
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> thought somebody said they did
<[reed]> oh well
<gnomefreak> [reed]: it hs a eula but doesnt show it
<gnomefreak> it has a EULA even
<gnomefreak> installing it in windows you habve to agree to license
<gnomefreak> i just dont remember what one it is
<gnomefreak> [reed]: xul has EULA doesnt it?
<[reed]> xul?
<gnomefreak> i dont have a recent source on here of it
<gnomefreak> xulrunner
<[reed]> don't think so
<gnomefreak> seperate app should have it since its needed for browser
<Lns> asac: you around?
<gnomefreak> hes at dinner
<Lns> gnomefreak: oh wow. ok =)
<Lns> hey anyone have knowledge of sqlite behavior in FF3?
<[reed]> jcastro: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17625985/ubuntu_firefox.png made me fall out of my chair
<jcastro> [reed]: yeah it's pretty awesome
<jcastro> [reed]: the best is Mozilla Cooperation
<[reed]> yep
<[reed]> saw that
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> hah, now somebody is poking at the MPL
<[reed]> jcastro: http://blog.lizardwrangler.com/2008/09/15/ubuntu-firefox-and-license-issues/
<[reed]> asac / fta: ^
<jcastro> I saw. :D
<[reed]> we're very confused
<[reed]> (we being just MoCo people that aren't hja, mitchell, etc.)
<[reed]> hehe
<Lns> wow... no man page for FF3 in Hardy, eh?
<fta> file a bug
<fta> plz
<fta> i don't really need one, firefox -h does the trick for me
<Lns> fta: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/115112/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 115112 in firefox "Missing man page" [Medium,Confirmed]
<asac> back
 * gnomefreak wonders if ff2 and ff3 differs that much that man page wont work for both
<gnomefreak> at least i thought they did
<Lns> hey asac .. just fyi i'm making some good headway regarding my LTSP setups and FF3 sqlite/fsync stuff
<Lns> i'm going out to test today
<asac> [reed]: asa's comment on http://blog.lizardwrangler.com/2008/09/15/ubuntu-firefox-and-license-issues/ is wrong i think ... at least i red a blog today how redhat understood that EULA made no sense and dont show any EULA since fedora 7
<asac> anyway. lets wait for senior guys to figure out what exactly to do. i think we received enough community input to know that this is critical ;)
<asac> Lns: ok.
<asac> Lns: i might not be here in a an hour or so. what timezone are you in?
<gandi> hi asac !
<Lns> asac: GMT+8 ibelieve (PST, california)
<Lns> asac: no worries though. I'll update bugs and such
<gnomefreak> if we made it like kde apps and man pages it would be great
<asac> hi gandi ;)
<gnomefreak> kde uses an auto gen manpage IIRC
<asac> Lns: everything in americ is GMT-SOMETHING ;)
<gnomefreak> im assuming a script in kmake
<asac> so probably you have GMT-8 ;)
<Lns> asac: lol... yeah it was either + or - 8.
<gnomefreak> california is -8
 * gnomefreak -400 east coast
 * Lns is still getting used to globalization ;)
<gnomefreak> Lns: in a month it will change again
<asac> gnomefreak: -400 ... thats like you trail 15 days behind ;)
<gnomefreak> than maybe -9
<asac> just kiddin ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: :)
 * Lns thinks the whole world should just go back to Local Time. ;)
<asac> Lns: you can remember that the sun rises in the east and you are in the west ;)
 * gnomefreak still wondes why towns choose not to change times if the rest of the state does
<asac> so you cant be ahead  :)
<asac> (well at least if you udnerstood that GMT goes through england and that england is in th east of america ;))
<gnomefreak> oh crap i neve thought of it that way
<gnomefreak> never
<asac> gnomefreak: now you are one step closer to become a "world-citizen" ;)
<Lns> asac: i think i can remember that ;)
<fta> mozilla Bug 454192
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 454192 in Build Config "Firefox-bin doesn't use jemalloc on Linux/Solaris" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=454192
<gnomefreak> ;) yep. let me know what you decide on firefox man page if we do it might as well update all our packages to include one
<gnomefreak> if you try to empty an empty trash bin you get prompted to remove everything shoudlnt it prompt that nothing is there
<asac> gnomefreak: i think a manpage would be nice-to-have ... but not really required
<asac> its not a feature so we dont need a freeze exception or anything because of that
<asac> if we have the manpage content we can just include it
<gnomefreak> man page == too much wording IMHO
<gnomefreak> --help is same with less garbage
 * gnomefreak hasnt made a successfule man page yet and i havent really been tempted to try since fiesty
<asac> manpage could be similar to --help output
<asac> hehe
<asac> well ... if someone ask just tell him that we are open to accept contributions
<asac> otherwise manpage have more or less low prio
<gnomefreak> works for me
<gnomefreak> i guess i should get this cd copied so i can get out of here and get to store
<[reed]> asac: I know that Red Hat is involved in these discussions, too
 * gnomefreak always thought of firefox as restricted not free
<gnomefreak> but thats me
<gnomefreak> 1455 minutes to burn 10 tracks :(
<gnomefreak> [reed]: is there any way to get tbird devs to not use .6 lightning in tbird 3
<gnomefreak> they need to bump that to 1.0 release of lightning
<asac> [reed]: no. what i mean is that asa said that all linux distros display an EULA  (for their own product) ... thats not true
<gnomefreak> 2054 minutes   gnomebaker has a bug i think its not counting down but up
<asac> [reed]: but well ... thats just a detail. so nothing to poke about ;)
<[reed]> gnomefreak: file a bug? talk to the devs?
<[reed]> asac: ah
<gnomefreak> [reed]: everytime i go to comment on the mozilla dev list it doesnt show up and they said it should as long as i used the right email and i did
<[reed]> "the mozilla dev list" ?
<gnomefreak> [reed]: yes mailing list
<[reed]> what mailing list?
<[reed]> there are tons
<gnomefreak> [reed]: let me look
<gnomefreak> dev-apps-calendar is one of them
<[reed]> how are you sending mail?
<fta> [reed], i guess you read this: http://glandium.org/blog/?p=206
<gnomefreak> [reed]: from tbird
<[reed]> fta: no, I don't follow his blog, so thanks for showing it
<[reed]> again, he doesn't understand the reasoning
<[reed]> it's all really about safe browsing in the end ;)
<[reed]> gnomefreak: newsgroup or e-mail?
<gnomefreak> email
<[reed]> to dev-apps-calendar@lists.mozilla.org ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<fta> http://www.licquia.org/archives/2008/09/15/free-software-eulas/
<gnomefreak> ther was others that i think i tried but atm thats all i have in inbox is dev-apps-calenaar
<[reed]> fta: n/m
<[reed]> I didn't actually read his entire blog post before saying that
<[reed]> yeah, he's semi-right
<asac> [reed]: well. actually that blog entry exactly points out paragraph 5. which is the safebrowsing
<[reed]> it's all really about safe browsing
<asac> [reed]: ah
<asac> ok
<[reed]> I thought he was going in another direction
<asac> [reed]: if that would really be the case then we could display a notification box when that service is used which allows the user to disable it
<asac> [reed]: yeah. of course he tries to make another point ;)
<fta> there's even a poll to drop ff from intrepid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=919630
<mdke> asac: got a moment?
<asac> mdke: yeah
<gnomefreak> why drop it why not just use something else like abrowser
<mdke> asac: cody-somerville tells me that ubufox is using those alternatives after all... I'd understood that that wasn't the case?
<asac> gnomefreak: well. i think that is subsumed as an option
<fta> yahooo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue108#MOTU
<asac> mdke: huh?
<mdke> asac: has he talked to you already?
<asac> mdke: yes.
<asac> mdke: i just have to recap that conversation ;)
<asac> give me a moment
<mdke> asac: so what he told me was that if ubufox detects that the user is offline, it points at the alternative (so that for xubuntu, an xubuntu page is displayed rather than an ubuntu page)
<[reed]> fta: so, are you fta@ubuntu.com now? :)
<fta> yep
<[reed]> ah, cool
<[reed]> congrats
<asac> mdke: i said to cody that i am not sure whether the xubuntu page would still be displayed (without doing anything) if we drop all alternatives
<fta> [reed], thx
<asac> mdke: just as a warning that we might need to do something ... or keep the distro alternatives
<mdke> asac: gosh, that's a bit of a surprise to me. I'd understood that xubuntu would have to ship its own "xubufox" in order to get a startpage
<asac> mdke: well. there are two options.
<asac> 1. ship xubufox
<asac> 2. fix ubufox _or_ keep some alternatives
<mdke> three options :)
<asac> ok ... ;)
<asac> mdke: so ... i wasnt aware that xubuntu ships ubufox anyway
<mdke> ok, so it would be possible to make ubufox detect which distro the user is running?
<asac> anyway. all i said is that we need to do something
<asac> xubufox would also fall in that category ;)
<mdke> yes, that sounds like a good solution
<asac> mdke: i am not sure. whate we can detect is whether xfce or gnome or kde or something else is running
<mdke> ah, great
<asac> mdke: but i guess that we can detect whetheer its xubuntu using lsb_release
<asac> mdke: you have xubuntu?
<asac> $ lsb_release -a
<asac> No LSB modules are available.
<asac> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<asac> Description:	Ubuntu intrepid (development branch)
<asac> Release:	8.10
<asac> Codename:	intrepid
<mdke> asac: no, not right now
<asac> so ... xubuntu probably should have Xubuntu in there somewhere
<mdke> I dunno if xubuntu changes lsb release, it's just the addition of xubuntu-desktop to ubuntu
<asac> mdke: the other - in some way better - way would be to look for files that are ubuntu/xubuntu specific
<asac> like: "if ubuntu-docs files are there use them", "if xubuntu-docs files are there use those", etc.
<mdke> maybe having ubufox / xubufox alternative packages is the easiest solution
<mdke> or then again, maybe keeping the alternatives :)
<mdke> asac: the website team has recently been discussing some changes to the start page. newz mentioned that he thought that they wanted the offline page to be more like an error message, customised, which tells the user that they are offline and points them towards documentation to get online
<[reed]> "This EULA business has little to do with trademarks and everything to do
<[reed]> with the Mozilla Corporation trying to assert power. Think about the
<[reed]> timing, Chrome hits the street and the next thing you know Moz Corp is
<[reed]> trying to strongarm Ubuntu (and others) into making it very clear to
<[reed]> users that they are using Firefox. Not only that, but Moz Corp asserts
<[reed]> that power when we have the least possible choice about whether to
<[reed]> comply."
<[reed]> LOL
<mdke> asac: if they go that way, could that be something which is provided by ubufox or by a patch to firefox? if so, that's probably going to influence which solution we choose
<asac> [reed]: yeah. comments are fun ;)
<asac> mdke: well. i think it shouldnt matter for the ubuntu-docs package
<asac> mdke: imo the ubuntu-docs package should just go ahead and focus on cleaning up the alternatives and untangling this situation
<asac> the fix should then come through ubufox or xubufox
<asac> i think xubufox would be better though
<mdke> asac: well, it matters because if the offline page can be provided by firefox, I can remove the startpages from ubuntu-docs as well as the alternatives :)
<asac> mdke: hmm. didnt know that you want to put the offline pages into firefox
<mdke> asac: it's a new idea which we're exploring
<asac> mdke: i dont think that its a good decision
<mdke> asac: see the second half of this - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2008-September/000386.html
<asac> mdke: the ubuntu-docs team should be able to push out their releases
<asac> otherwise you would need to go through me ... which is at best a bottleneck
<mdke> asac: no, the ubuntu-docs team would then have nothing to do with the startpage afterwards.
<asac> mdke: who would maintain those pages? I dont think that the mozillateam can do that without building our own translation community - which i would rather not would like to do
<mdke> asac: the idea is that the page would just be a tweaked version of the existing "Page Load Error" message, and that translations of any changed strings would be done in firefox or ubufox as with other Ubuntu changed strings
<mdke> asac: but obviously, if you think that is problematic, we can rethink
<asac> so the offline page would practically go away completely?
<asac> mdke: hmm
<asac> mdke: i think it would work to do that in ubufox
<asac> e.g. just make the text/page a translatable resource
<mdke> asac: how is ubufox currently translated? I've just noticed that it's not available here - https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/ubufox
<asac> but then would either get support to translate the strings or enable ubufox in launchpad for translations
<asac> i have no experience. but would there be enough time to translate that in launchpad in this cycle?
<mdke> I'd assumed that ubufox already used launchpad, my bad
<asac> mdke: actually its supposed to use that
<mdke> yeah, translations won't be an issue, the translators are just getting started now :)
<asac> mdke: and it probably would work.
<asac> its just that i didnt look into it this cycle yet. and we have currently a grave bug in the po2xpi transformer script that i have to fix to get valid firefox translations again
<mdke> well, we could do a compromise
<mdke> remove the alternatives this cycle, move the startpage next cycle
<asac> mdke: how would the page be done? a "general" html template and then just keys mapped to pure text (e.g. unformatted) ?
<mdke> asac: I don't know - do you know how the current Page Load Error message is done?
<asac> e.g.
<mdke> in theory we could just patch that message
<asac> i can look
<asac> mdke: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/dom/locales/en-US/chrome/netError.dtd
<asac> and some are redefined in firefox:
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/browser/locales/en-US/chrome/overrides/netError.dtd
<asac> (redefined == overrides)
<asac> so its "one" translatable string with all the html formatting
<[reed]> asac / jcastro / fta: http://air.mozilla.com/
<jcastro> [reed]: I hear you!
<asac> [reed]: ffox crashed ;)
<fta> watching, is that really live ?
<asac> [reed]: all because you ddint test that flash film with gnash ;)
<[reed]> fta: yes, it's live
<jcastro> [reed]: do you guys typically have these kind of meetings, or is this a special thing?
<[reed]> jcastro: every Monday
<jcastro> ah neat
<[reed]> https://wiki.mozilla.org/WeeklyUpdates/2008-09-15
<asac> if i would have working sound it would be more efficient ,)
<asac> oh ... my headset is plugged in :-P
<mdke> asac: ok, so we would probably want to customise the connectionFailure one
<mdke> asac: or netOffline
<jcastro> [reed]: that's real cool, thanks for the link
<[reed]> jcastro: we're _very_ open... pretty much all our discussions and meetings are held publicly ;)
<jcastro> that's cool
<asac> mdke: oh. well. i would like to change the defaults
<asac> mdke: we should introduce a special page in that style for our specific problem
<mdke> asac: ok, that makes sense
<asac> mdke: why do you want to display an error page at all?
<asac> mdke: and not an offline page.
<asac> mdke: i mean if we are ok with an error page, then we dont need to do this online/offline business at all ;)
<mdke> asac: well, the distinction is just a semantic one :)
<mdke> to quote newz from that email I posted earlier -
<mdke> The whole point is to clearly indicate to
<mdke> > people that they are off-line and the current page looks like a normal
<mdke> > web-page which mis-communicates a bit.
<asac> [reed]: when will todays session be in the archive?
<[reed]> asac: after it's over
<asac> mdke: what content do you plan to add to that "error" page?
<asac> mdke: e.g. when you look at the netError.dtd thing ... what would you change there?
<mdke> asac: i don't think the web team has necessarily thought it through. But i think the plan would be to add at least a link/launcher to the yelp document for connecting to the internet
<mdke> asac: anyway, it looks like this might all be a bit too ambitious for intrepid, maybe we should just focus on removing the alternatives and think about this for next cycle, what do you think?
<[reed]> two meetings down, one more to go
<Volans> mdke: but removing the alternatives means that in Intrepid the offline Start Page will be missed?
<mdke> Volans: no, just that the packaging will be simpler
<Volans> ok
<Volans> thanks
<asac> mdke: do you need more info to figure out what the ubuntu-docs teams actually wants?
<fta> asac, yesterday, i prepared xul 1.9.1a2, it's ready, expect for the previous 1.9 unclosed changelog.
<mdke> asac: well, it's the website team really. But I'd like to have an indication of what is achievable in time for intrepid, yeah
<asac> mdke: well. you should really define what you want. most things should be possible if we know what we want quickly
<asac> fta: cant you just merge both changelogs?
<fta> ?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/47263/
<Volans> asac: firefox already handle yelp link for default, right?
<asac> fta: isnt 1.9.0.2 released in .head?
<asac> or did i forget to push that?
<fta> not 0ubuntu2
<fta> once it is, my problem with 1.9.1 is solved
<asac> fta: ok. i think the restart problem is still not 100% accurate
<asac> I'll look in that tomorrow
<[reed]> asac / jcastro: our internal MoCo meeting talked about this issue for over 35 min. ;)
<asac> [reed]: thanks
<jcastro> [reed]: are there public notes for the public part on a wiki somewhere?
<[reed]> jcastro: just what's on https://wiki.mozilla.org/WeeklyUpdates/2008-09-15 and then the video podcast
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> [reed]: where can I find the archive at?
<[reed]> http://air.mozilla.com/ Click the "Menu" button in the player, then "Browse on-demand library, open the Weekly status updates folder, and click on this week's meeting.
<[reed]> jcastro: ^
<jcastro> thanks
<asac> fta: so is there BUILD4 tag?
<[reed]> Firefox 3.0.2?
<[reed]> we're on build5
<asac> [reed]: oh ;)
<fta> asac, Sep 06 12:29:28 <fta>        FIREFOX_3_0_2_BUILD5
<asac> fta: ok. thanks
<[reed]> there's even talk of a build6
<[reed]> but nothing definite yet
<asac> [reed]: quite a hairy QA cycle isnt it?
<fta> [reed], btw, what was that UPDATE_PACKAGING_R5 tag last week ?
<[reed]> fta: dunno
<[reed]> asac: yeah :(
<asac> [reed]: were those regressions from bug fixes or security updates?
<[reed]> both, maybe? at least bug fixes
<asac> [reed]: you remember when build 1 was tagged? so i can look into changes in bonsai?
<[reed]> asac: sorry, no...
<fta> Aug 28, before 8:00am
<asac> fta: do you still have in your backlog when you posted FIREFOX_3_0_2_BUILD3 ?
<fta> sure
<fta> Aug 30 01:12:57 <fta>        FIREFOX_3_0_2_BUILD3
<asac> ok thanks
<asac> oh
<asac> ah ok. i was confused by the amount of commits ;)
<fta> aug 30, 2pm
<asac> those are camino and all kind of other stuff though
<asac> [reed]: do you know if i can exclude directories in bonsai?
<asac> or can i just include specific ones?
<[reed]> no, but you can include directories
<[reed]> I think
<[reed]> :p
<asac> [reed]: the mozilla/security/nss commits are probably just noise as that is HEAD (which isnt the stable branch?)?
<[reed]> yeah
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/tags.png
<asac> [reed]: oh. is there a mini-branch or something?
<asac> i see one cmmit is with a=1.9.0.3
<fta> no mini branch that i can see
<fta> GECKO190_20080827_RELBRANCH
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> ok.
<asac> 1.8 branches appear to have no regressions at least
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: bug 247157 ... why is the devscript part needed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247157 in ubuntu-dev-tools "dget/dgetlp should have ca-certificates in their Recommends field." [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247157
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: also. isnt there a fix for the broken "--no-check-certificate"
<asac> ?
<[reed]> anybody use client certs here?
<asac> [reed]: i did for a private project. but not in webbrowser no
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-16
<fta> http://twinturbo.org/firefox/removing-the-firefox-3-eula/
<fta> [reed], do you have jit on now ?
<[reed]> on one of my laptops
<fta> usable ?
<fta> = are the crashes gone ?
<[reed]> not all
<[reed]> but most
<fta> [reed], both chrome and content or just one ?
<[reed]> both
<fta> hm, ok, trying
<asac> ok. i am giving up
<asac> debian upload queue doesnt like me
<asac> it always claims that my upload was already uploaded
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: are you here? i cant remember your time zone
<gnomefreak> how the hell do you post a comment on debian's bug tracker?
<vk5foss> gnomefreak: email bugnumer@
<gnomefreak> vk5foss: you mean like bug#@bugs.debian.org
<vk5foss> gnomefreak: yeah.
<vk5foss> asac: sorry, didnt see your comments 7 hours ago ... i see it says its fixed ... whys that?
<vk5foss> asac: not sure i follow, tbh :/
<gnomefreak> this guy is a real moron :(
<gnomefreak> asac: its after 0200 and im going to leave irssi open if you comment and im in bed :( how did review go on firegpg and chatzilla. both work on firefoxc 3 and abrowser on this pc
<gnomefreak> is there  a site that has instructions to get a sponser for Debian?
 * gnomefreak taking a break maybe sleep
<vk5foss> later maet
<vk5foss> *mate
<asac> vk5foss: ?
<asac> gnomefreak: thanks
<vk5foss> oh, the nick
 * kgoetz is Kamping_Kaiser 
<asac> kgoetz: you are really a camelino ;)
<asac> kgoetz: sorry its early and didnt have coffee yet. what are you referring to?
<kgoetz> asac: sorry, i dont bother to reset my nicks when the 'net drops
<kgoetz> asac: i was replying to what you said to Kamping_Kaiser ~9 hours ago
<mdke> asac: I asked dholbach for some help with removing the alternatives, as he's the guy who has previously helped quite a bit with ubuntu-docs, but he's referred me to you, as you'll see from you mail :)
<mdke> asac: if you don't have time to help out with this, let me know, and I'll ask around
<mdke> asac: i have to go to work now from where no irc, but I'll be on email if you can discuss
<asac> kgoetz: ah. ok no it appears to be fixed for ubuntu-dev-tools. the debdiff for devscripts is still pending from what i see
<asac> mdke: ok. got the mail
<kgoetz> asac: ah, ok.
<asac> bug 269010
<ubottu> Bug 269010 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/269010 is private
<kgoetz> asac: just got the emails re: ca-certs. i'll re-read it tomorrow when i'm a bit awake and clueful
<asac> kgoetz: right if you wnat more clarification feel free to ask
<kgoetz> asac: will do.
 * kgoetz gone
<gnomefreak> @now new_york
<ubottu> Current time in America/New_York: September 16 2008, 06:52:04 - Next meeting: QA Team in 1 day
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> 11:00 UTC, 3rd Tuesday of the month
<gnomefreak> im not crazy :(
<asac> hehe
<asac> "crazy" is hard to define
<gnomefreak> in this case i wish i was crazy i only got 3 hours of sleep so i can be at the meeting
<asac> ouch
<gnomefreak> ill go back to sleep after meeting or in a few hours
<gnomefreak> this extension was pissing me off last night because i couldnt think so i will get to it after nap and i have to add it to our extensions page as well
<asac> gnomefreak: better rest first ... then work ... the other way around isnt productive ;)
<gnomefreak> thats true
 * gnomefreak doesnt remember why i needed Jazzva yesterday :(
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I remember you asked how to send a comment on debian's BTS
<Jazzva> but someone already answered...
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: yeah found that one out. this was about one of the extensions i was working on but dont remember what it was
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, in case you remember, feel free to ask :). I'll be off for next 2-3 hours, need to get some sleep
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: me too im only up for CC meeting that seems to not be happening
<gnomefreak> asac: is there a site explaining the process to getting a new or fixed package into debian?
<gnomefreak> i can at least add this extension to the wiki if its not already there
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: how do you feel about dropping mozilla-bookmarksftp for placesync? PlaceSync appeared (which is a cut version of Sync and Sort)
<gnomefreak> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8379
<gnomefreak> wait on that
<asac> gnomefreak: the process is to submit a debdiff to the debian bug or open a new one
<asac> then hope that the maintainer includes it
<asac> unless its release-critical there is no way to "just" upload it without the maintainer taking the patch
<gnomefreak> how do i get a debdiff for a new package?
<gnomefreak> theres nothing to get a diff from
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: imleaning towards foxmarks for a replacement for mozilla-bookmarksftp
<asac> bug 227711
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227711 in hunspell-en-us "hunspell-en-us conflicts with thunderbird (unversioned)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227711
<gnomefreak> there sent email to firemarks people about licenses now i can feel better to go back to bed.
<gnomefreak> ok bed time ive done enough for now. damn i have one more fast thing to do
<gnomefreak> there all done ;)
<Volans> asac, fta (fta2): is there anyone already working on addons to add abrowser and/or test some large maintenance script?
<asac> Volans: no. we havent started. but i think we shouldnt be blocked by alpha-6 freeze much no extension is on the CD
<asac> (abrowser depends transition that is)
<asac> Volans: for the large maintainer scripts i would suggest that we go on as suggested ... its unlikely that we get the perl framework this cycle ... and blocking because of this shouldnt be required imo
<asac> Volans: have you tried to implement the scripts i mentioned?
<Volans> 1- can I help you working on abrowser depends transition or you have already planned to do this?
<Volans> 3-(script) I'm working testing some script to do so but I don't knew that you want to do it in PERL... I'm doing it in bash atm
<Volans> I think that for large maintenance a way to do all automatically can be to add a debian/watch file to the extension's branches with the url of the mozilla watchable folder
<Volans> in such a way we can use tools like uscan and uupdate like standard packages
<Volans> I have checked now all the packages in the Wiki list that have the "Repo" = "yes" and only two of them already have a debian/watch file
<asac> Volans: ad 3. i dont think that "script" is really important which language we use
<asac> Volans: i think as long as we really need a real scripting language, using basic sh should be fine
<asac> s/need/don't need/
<Volans> ok, so I go ahead with my tests
<Volans> you agree to add a watch file to all extension packages in the long run?
<asac> Volans: adding a watch file would be one way to do it
<asac> Volans: the other way would be that we maintain the watch files for the upstream branches in the "bot config" tree
<asac> Volans: this would solve the bootstrap problem. people could ask someone authoritive to enable a new extension ... which would then create a new upstream branch in the next batch, which the user can base its .ubuntu tree on
<asac> Volans: let me show you something (which would be fine to completely dump and start from scratch ;))
<Volans> ok, thanks
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/BOT.TASKS
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/BOT
 * Volans downloading the code
<asac> the BOT.TASKS is a directory structure that has the idea to allow bot tasks to be configured
<asac> and in BOT there is a generic runtask script
<asac> which is supposed to load the config for a certain task ;)
<asac> e.g. runtask BOT.TASKS/upstream/amo/flashblock.ubuntu.HEAD
<asac> the idea is that the TASKS tree is a hiearchy of config files that allow to overload values ;)
<asac> so first config loaded would be: upstream/config , that would be supplemented/overloaded by upstream/amo/config and that would get its final shape by the specific task: upstream/amo/flashblock.ubuntu.HEAD
<asac> anyway. this is all not set in stone and for me it looks suspicious that we reinvent the wheel in some way here ;)
<Volans> asac: so you want to manage both new AMO versions and upstream versions?
<asac> Volans: later. the idea is that this will be extensible.
<Volans> great
<asac> e.g. we write a UPSTREAM task script ... that can then hook in a AMO script and later something else for another upstream task
<Volans> (and complex)
<asac> Volans: might be. but ...
<asac> _all_ the logic to parse the config in the above way is already in the "runtask" script
<asac> so we would just need to refactor that to a functions script
<asac> so the "complex" partis probably mostly done
<asac> the only tricky thing is to teach the UPSTREAM script to honour the UPSTREAM_TYPE config and run that script in the same way runtask runs UPSTREAM
<asac> and AMO would then just implement the watching like it would be done in a normal script
<asac> Volans: but well. i think its fine to do it different ... e.g. simpler
<asac> to get things started
<Volans> if not sure to understand all the details so far, but go ahead
<asac> Volans: thats why i ment that its easier to start to write the scripts we discussed
<asac> we can use them now to hack something that works
<asac> and later hopefully reuse them in the complete system
<asac> though that is of course not guaranteed ;)
<Volans> is exactly what I am doing.. something that works now :)
<asac> right. but i would like to maintain the watchfiles in a config branch i think ;)
<asac> everything else you can do as you want :)
<asac> unless you see a reason why maintaining them outside the package is bad
<Volans> so, don't add the watch file to the source package?
<asac> right
<Volans> you already have a tool/script that can download the latest version from AMO directory?
<asac> Volans: for instance we could ahve a config branch: upstream-syncs/amo/
<asac> and put all watch files in there
<asac> Volans: what we want is to download a specific version if possible
<asac> Volans: but well. in the end i dont really mind how it is done. i would just like to have all releases in upstream bzr somehow and being able to identify which commit was which version
<Volans> why specific and not the latest?
<asac> Volans: i just assumed that we know the new version through the check-extensions script
<asac> however, that isnt really necessary
<asac> at best we would pull down everything _new_ and import everything up to the last release
<asac> e.g. if there  have been two releases in between we probably want to import both
<Volans> asac: let me understand a thing.. you want that the script update the bzr branch AND/OR make the changes to the source package?
<Volans> for the many releases in between you are right, we have to import all, one at time in the branches
<asac> Volans: what i suggested was to write a dumb script that just knows how to download a specific version of a .xpi from amo
<asac> also write a dump script that upgrades an existing branch from a given .xpi
<asac> dumb
<Volans> all separately?
<asac> and when we have all pieces together write one top level script that orchestrates those "small" tools
<asac> for a higher purpose use-case
<Volans> ok, more clear now
<asac> like upgrade-upstream-branch-and-attempt-merges ;)
<asac> but here: i dont care ;) ... if everything just works i am fine with a monolithic script to get things started
<asac> but otoh, i have the feeling that this might block us from doing long term changes through incremental improvements
<Volans> I agree, many small scripts are easy to maintain and imporve
<asac> yes. the code would be much mroe stable
<asac> and also we should always try that whatever we do, something doesnt get completely blocked because one team member doesnt have time
<asac> and a monolithic script sounds like it might end up in that kind of lock
<asac> at least after a bunch of upstream methos have been added ;)
<asac> Volans: anyway. i think i managed to use uscan without a debian package
<Volans> oh, sounds good
<asac> but maybe thats not news for you ;)
<asac> but it has been quite a while and i cannot really say what i did
<asac> maybe i didnt manage to do that and create a spoof debian tree in a mktemp directory
<Volans> is not a problem, I can leave it out at the moment assuming that the version to be downloaded will be a parameter given by the fta's script
<asac> Volans: well. i think we still need watch files
<asac> because its not easy to guess the .xpi filename for all extensions
<asac> but i think using uscan --upstream-version=... --download ... --watchfile=...  ... should work
<asac> maybe there is still a aparamter missing
<Volans> ok, I will try, or we can manage the watch file externally and at runtime copy the watch file in the debian dir, make uscan and remove the watch file
<Volans> if I can use uscan "externally" will be better, I will read more in depth it's manpage
<asac> good
<asac> Volans: if you need different parameters let me know
<Volans> parameters?
<asac> i think its save to assume that we either have a config file with watch expressions (which we could then make a watchfile on the fly from)
<asac> Volans: well. the contract of the download script
<asac> i think i suggested download-amo-xpi <amoid> <upstream-version>
<asac> not sure if that is enough
<asac> thats just what i ment
<Volans> depends on what <upstream-version> is
<Volans> if is only version number, no it will not work
<Volans> maybe complete xpi name will be better, this can be done saving in the config file the "master" xpi filename
<asac> Volans: would it work better that you always download all that are older than a known xpi name?
<Volans> that AMO uses
<asac> like ... last time you uploaded chatzilla-0.1.x.xpi
<asac> err downloaded
<asac> then get everything that came after that?
<Volans> older or newer?
<asac> newer
<asac> after - on the time scale
<asac> Volans: but well. actually why doesnt <upstream-version> help?
<asac> because we dont know if the filename includes the same upstream version that is in install.rdf?
<Volans> no I hope it's the same, but sometimes AMO use strange name, or the extension change name and I don't know if downloading a file *<upstream-version>*.xpi will be sage
<Volans> err... safe
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok. so maybe watchfiles arent really that helpful?
<asac> so could we say we dont care how .xpi's are named (except a basic regex pattern?)
<asac> and just find the "last processed" and download/import everything made after that?
<asac> (given that we remember the filename of "last processed")
<asac> or what is your idea?
<Volans> I think that watch file are helpful if they are manually created with the correct name and if they fails raise an alert to manually check the situation
<Volans> some changes I see in the AMO filenames
<Volans> are strange
<asac> Volans: yes. i think we should provide two regexp: 1. regexp-active, 2. regexp-ignored ... we only download active obviously
<asac> and we provide an error/warning when there is a file that doesnt match any of 1. or 2.
<asac> so we can detect in case the filename has changed to something new :(
<asac> at least one idea ;)
<Volans> yes, something like that
<asac> but imo only practice will show what is relevant
<asac> we shouldnt bother too much with corner cases before starting
<Volans> for example the actually watch for all-in-one-sidebar is: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/addons/1027/all-in-one_sidebar-([\d\.]*)-fx\.xpi
<asac> Volans: i think we could use watchfiles. those are basically just downloads with regexps
<asac> hmm
<asac> but we probably cannot download all right?
<Volans> all the newer from the latest merge?
<asac> Volans: well. upstream branch is independent from merging. so to be more accurate i would say "newer from last xpi processed"
<Volans> yes
<asac> or "newer than last xpi imported"
<asac> ;)
<asac> but if its really simpler to "just" download the last
<asac> then fine
<asac> why not
<asac> this shouldnt block all this
<Volans> ok, I make a simple test with uscan and then go ahead with latest if it fails
<asac> but i am not sure if that is really easier ;)
<asac> if uscan fails?
<Volans> if I fails to use uscan to download all newer versions in a simple way
<Volans> the other way is to download the index.html page of the directory and parse it to give the complete list of the files
<asac> Volans: we could use simple ftp maybe?
<Volans> but surely is not quick
<asac> e.g. mget <simpleexpression>
<Volans> yes the archive is both ftp and http
<asac> e.g. chatzilla-*.xpi
<asac> we could do a ls and find the last processed file
<asac> and download all files that come after tht
<asac> that
<Volans> good idea
<asac> Volans: maybe wget can even do real regexps on ftp
<asac> Volans: but in the end i think that if we cannot rely on the version number to somehow encoded in a way that allows us to sort them in a strict order we wont have a chance but to download all
<asac> Volans: can we assume that the version number is available in a sortable fashion for nowß
<asac> ?
<asac> even if its not the same version number that is in installr.df (which is the actual upstream version)
<asac> i think we can. so a ls in ftp, then sorting them by version number should be fine
<Volans> yes, I think so, I have a firefox page with 15 tabs on those directories on AMO and all have sortable version num,ber
<asac> Volans: ok. would ftp on its own show them properly sorted?
<asac> usually that becomes an issue if version are like:
<asac> 0.8
<asac> 0.9
<asac> 0.10
<asac> instead of 0.08 0.09 0.10
<asac> Volans: hmm. maybe we should really download all
<asac> everything seems too complicated
<asac> not sure how much data that is
<Volans> they seems to be sorted on ls on ftp
<asac> is there a ftp sync tool that does smart things?
<asac> Volans: yes. but i think there will certainly be too many versioning schemes that might break the "basic" ls
<Volans> every extension have it's own version scheme but if we save it in a "watchable" regexp we can use it, and all seems to be ordered
<Volans> download all for older extensions can be very useless
<Volans> downloading 20 versions to upgrade just one :)
<asac> Volans: ordered by the uscan tool?
<asac> or by plain ls?
<asac> does ls order by timestamp?
<Volans> by plain ls on ftp
<Volans> the timestamp problem is that all version prior  Mar 25  2007 have the same date
<Volans> maybe is the creation time of the archive
<asac> Volans: yeah. what is the ftp address?
<Volans>  ftp ftp.mozilla.org
<Volans> login anonymous
<Volans> cd /pub/mozilla.org/addons/AMOID
<Volans> for example 39
<Volans> (mouse gestures)
<asac> Volans: have you found any extension with lots of releases?
<Volans> AMOID=138
<Volans> stumbleupon
<Volans> also 427  scrapbook
<asac> Volans: ok. so how big is amo?
<asac> is mirroring too much?
<Volans> I think they have the whole history
<asac> let me try ;)
<Volans> what?
<asac> mirror AMO ;)
<asac> just to see how big it is
<Volans> ah.... :)
<Volans> we have only some 15-30 extension at the moment
<asac> yeah. that make things even better
<Volans> asac: you want to mirror AMOID directories of our packages?
<asac> yes
<asac> wget -m --recursive ftp:/...AMOID/
<asac> works nicely ;)
<asac> Volans: so i think we can just do:
<Volans> you have a server where all those script and work will be done?
<asac> for i in $AMOIDs; do
<asac>  wget -m --recursive ftp://..../$i/
<asac> done
<asac> and then process all .xpi's and introspect them for the upstream version
<Volans> with zgrep for example
<asac> Volans: i could put that onto something if it works
<asac> e.g. something that branches the CONFIG branch on every run
<asac> and then processes
<asac> Volans: yes. zgrep appears to be available everywhere
<Volans> ok
 * Volans doing some schema to organise (hoping with some logic) the script and tasks
<asac> sure feeel free to innovate
<Volans> asac: what are the steps between an updated bzr branch and an updated package? i.e. just download the source package and replace/merge the content with the updated branch?
<Volans> (not to mention packaging stuff like debuild, etc...)
<asac> Volans: "updated bzr branch" .. meaning "updated upstream bzr branch" ?
<asac> "updated package" == " updated package bzr branch"
<Volans> 1: yes
<Volans> 2: I was forgotting the .ubuntu branches... sorry, I was meaning the dsc, debdiff, etc...
<Volans> asac: I change my question... if we have 3 newer versions, you want in the upstream branch 3 commits, right?
<Volans> and in the .ubuntu branch? only the final one?
<asac> Volans: you dont need to care for dsc and such anymore
<asac> all that matters here is ubuntu and upstream branches
<asac> (for now)
<Volans> ok
<asac> Volans: so we have a cronjob that runs and updates upstream branches
<Volans> this is already done?
<asac> Volans: no thats what i think you should implement
<asac> the rest is indpendent ;)
<Volans> ah ok :)
<asac> once we ahve that we can do the "auto-merging" and "propose for merging" quite easily i think
<asac> do you need al the details now?
<asac> the algo is simple (might have rough edges):
<asac> for all BRANCHES:
<asac> err
<asac> for all UBUNTUBRANCHES:
<asac>     try to push ubuntu branch U to U.merge
<Volans> ok
<asac>   if that fails we just trash U.merge and push U there anyway
<asac>   then we merge upstream onto if
<asac> done
<asac> hmm
<asac> forget it ;)
<asac> i think i forgot something important ;)
<asac> i think i documented it on the wiki
<asac> but for now upstream branches are important to auto produce ;)
<Volans> for extension there are added in future?
<Volans> asac: I have done a simple schema to be sure to do useful things... http://pastebin.com/d589a1056
<Volans> can you see if there is something relly wrong?
<Volans> s/relly/really/
<asac> Volans: i think download.sh shouldnt checkout the branches
<asac> we could introduce a script initbranches.sh or something
<Volans> ok
<asac> checkoutorupdatebranches.sh
<asac> Volans: i think download.sh is actually mirror.sh <amoid1> [<amoid2> ...]
<asac> or maybe even
<asac> mirros.sh <mirror-dir> <amoid1> ...
<asac> so it doesnt have to assume that any particular directory structure exists
<Volans> right
<asac> mirror.sh that is ;)
<asac> newer.sh could be
<fta> hi
<fta> what a day!
<asac> get-import-jobs.sh <mirror-dir> <last-version> <amoid>
<asac> get-import-jobs.sh <mirror-dir> <amoid> <current-version>
<Volans> Hi fta
<asac> fta: what happened?
<fta> bah, another though day
<asac_> reconnect
<asac_> 19:22 < asac> fta: what happened?
<asac_> 19:29 < asac> Volans: and 3rd. update.sh would then get a .upstream branch name and the .xpi file to import
<asac_> 19:29 < asac> so maybe import-xpi.sh
<Volans> ok
<Volans> you have lost only: (19:24:59) fta: bah, another though day
<[reed]> asac: note that we're not shipping tomorrow
<[reed]> or today
<[reed]> or whatever
<[reed]> it'll be next week at the earlier
<[reed]> earliest
<[reed]> build6 coming up
<asac> [reed]: shipping == shipping beta you mean?
<[reed]> we shipped beta last week
<[reed]> heh
<asac> urgh
<asac> thats fun
<[reed]> final was supposed to go out today
<asac> tse
<[reed]> then got moved to tomorrow
<[reed]> and now it's next week
<[reed]> because we have to respin
<asac> good luck then
<jcastro> wow, this bug just never ends
<asac> again an information problem
<[reed]> (this is for 3.0.2 / 2.0.0.17)
<asac> i know
<fta> final of what ?
<[reed]> are you on release-drivers@/
<[reed]> if not, you should be
<asac> [reed]: silence on the security list on anything ... at least not a few days ago
<[reed]> caillon is on there
<asac> great. that explains a bit
<asac> thanks for the info
<[reed]> I'll get you added to release-drivers, if you want
<[reed]> if so, what address should be used?
<asac> [reed]: if that is low traffic then that would be great
<asac> [reed]: my bugzilla address
<[reed]> which is what again without me looking?
<[reed]> it's low traffic except for when a release is about to happen
<asac> @jwsdot.com
<[reed]> and then it becomes high traffic
<asac> yeah. thats exactly what i am looking for ;)
<asac> finally i can see by graphical visualization of the inflow of messages what is going on ;)
<asac> like staring at the matrix ;)
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/da539de11534af7950027f741ddc72d4afa7496e
<asac> fta: yeah. maybe a good sign :)
<[reed]> Successfully subscribed:
<[reed]>     * asac@jwsdot.com
<asac> [reed]: rock ;)
<[reed]> fta: that just means things that aren't named Firefox don't see the EULA :)
<[reed]> if it's Firefox, EULA still applies
<asac> [reed]: ok ml is working. thanks. got my first "live-mail" ;)
<[reed]> hehe
<Volans> asac:  mirror.sh script done, you want to take a look or that I put it somewhere?
<asac> Volans: just push it to a branch
<Volans> alone?
<asac> why not ... the first script of a series  ;)
<Volans> LOL... I have to put some license statement?
<asac> Volans: maybe push to lp:~volans/firefox-extensions/med-auto-scripts
<Volans> ok
<asac> Volans: usually we use GPL v3 or later
<Volans> ok
<fta> damn, i updated the wrong branch
<asac> urgh
<[reed]> asac: I prefer GPL v5.5
<fta> asac, plz ignore the last ff3.head commit
<[reed]> ;)
<asac> [reed]: you never know ;)
<asac> fta: did you overwrite something?
<fta> no
<asac> then there shouldnt be a big problem
<Volans> asac: putting also the standard GPL preamble? is a simple script :)
<fta> -firefox-3.0 (3.0.2+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu3) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<fta> +firefox-3.0 (3.0.3~cvs20080916t0411+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: feel free to bump to build6 ;)
<fta> ok
<fta> new src tarball then
<[reed]> stuff hasn't landed yet
<asac> fta: sure. not sure if the tag is set yet
<[reed]> so, don't go pulling build6 just yet :p
<asac> but it surely will soon
<asac> [reed]: is the tag set?
<[reed]> no
<asac> good
<asac> :)
<[reed]> patches haven't landed yet
<fta> i monitor the tags, there's not 6 yet.
<asac> yeah. thats why i thought we could directly go to build6 and wait with the respin until its tagged
<asac> fta: if you want to do a tarball just now go to build5 then.
<fta> i wanted to update 1.9.1/3.1 as i'm interested by some new cool features
<fta> my tired brain updated 1.9.1/3.0 instead
<fta> new cool features or cool new features??
<fta> hmm
<[reed]> hah
<[reed]> cool new features
<fta> still no sign of linux patches for chrome... only tons of bug/crasher fixes for windows
<[reed]> Google doesn't care about Linux, obviously.
<[reed]> :)
<fta> most of their apps are win only
<fta> there's only Google Earth for linux
<fta> that's sad
<fta> asac, http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/4b9f9c1f7e1deb1d2c5b566c538dfe200dbdded6
<Jazzva> fta, there's google picasa for linux, but that's still running on wine.
<fta> if it's with wine, it's not a linux app
<fta> i would love to the see the new version of picasa under linux
<fta> or a clone
<fta> free clone
<Jazzva> i would live to see picasa in gtk
<fta> sure
<fta> [reed], i hate to see commits without descriptions
<fta> such as "Bug 430394, r+sr=roc"
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 430394 could not be found
<fta> (http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/f5c472568bf38d3936a570df1a30e8abe1002e7a)
 * fta wiping a 350G build-area directory...
<fta> i can't stop laughing since i read "If ubuntu drop firefox, I will drop ubuntu and tell anybody near me : don't use ubuntu, it is a bunch of blind zealots."
<asac> fta: huh?
<fta> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/269656/comments/371
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,Confirmed]
<asac> 371
<asac> nice
<fta> 382 now
<asac> haha
<asac> good laugh
<asac> i laugh when i read: "I'm disgusted by all these people, these fanatics. Sorry, I have to go outside and puke."
<asac> http://lockshot.wordpress.com/2008/09/15/firefox-eula-in-linux-distributions/
<fta> load average: 13.11, 5.83, 2.54
<fta> pa/alsa are killing me, locking every apps using sound
<fta> boom ff3.1 crashed
<fta> with a 110M crash file
<fta> seems ff3.1 is leaking fds for /tmp/jemalloc.XXXXXX
<fta> a lot
<fta> 241 in my crash file
<asac> fta: why jemalloc?
<asac> is that in-process flash?
<fta> donno, i got a lot of :
<fta>  9a900000-9aa00000 rw-p 00000000 08:01 28476919   /tmp/jemalloc.gIo6eB (deleted)
<fta>  9ac00000-9ae00000 rw-p 00000000 08:01 28476948   /tmp/jemalloc.0Xetwg (deleted)
<fta>  9ae00000-9af00000 rw-p 00000000 08:01 28476947   /tmp/jemalloc.C192GX (deleted)
<asac> fta: you dont know if you are using in-process flash?
<fta> i crashed with 70+ tabs open
<fta> some probably had flash in them but not 241
<asac> if so its likely that flash doesnt like jemalloc. most likely in combination with alsa
<asac> ah ... ok thought you said its related to pa issues ;)
<fta> well, difficult to say, sound regressed a lot for me in intrepid
<fta> i'm not using the alsalib patch from crimson and the pa from luke's ppa, it seemed better but it's not
<fta> -i'm not+i'm now
<fta> s/crimson/crimsun/
<fta> ok, a zombie of prism was holding the dsp
<fta> so it was xul 1.9
<fta> sound is back, and load is dropping
<fta> [reed], seems trunk is leaking fds of /tmp/jemalloc.XXXXXX
<fta> <fta>  9a900000-9aa00000 rw-p 00000000 08:01 28476919   /tmp/jemalloc.gIo6eB (deleted)
<fta> <fta>  9ac00000-9ae00000 rw-p 00000000 08:01 28476948   /tmp/jemalloc.0Xetwg (deleted)
<fta> <fta>  9ae00000-9af00000 rw-p 00000000 08:01 28476947   /tmp/jemalloc.C192GX (deleted)
<fta> <fta> 241 in my crash file
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47563/
<fta> seems like a mmap on a deleted file
<fta> asac, prism is no longer building fine with my xulapp build-system :(
<fta> nsPrismStub.cpp:42:49: error: nsXPCOMPrivate.h: No such file or directory
<asac> fta: nsXPCOMPrivate.h sounds wrong
<fta> indeed
<asac> if thats in nsPrismStub.cpp then either its a bug or that stub isnt supposed to be build
<asac> i assume its the latter
<fta> #include "nsXPCOMPrivate.h" // for XP MAXPATHLEN
<asac> most likely its a xulrunner stub that prism tries to build ... but which we shouldnt need (e.g. just cp xulrunner-stub should be enough)
<asac> fta: try to not build that stub
<asac> e.g. fix prism makefiles
<asac> and see if that works better
<asac> and maybe replace for libxul sdk builds that stub building with cp xulrunner-stub ...
<asac> of course take a look at the nsPrismStub.cpp thing
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47571/
<asac> fta: so yes. as i guess. just a copy of nsXulStub
<asac> prism wants to use copy in libxul-sdk builds
<asac> and dont build it on its own
<Lns> asac: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=453704#c8 - for my debugging yesterday. I'm also in irc.mozilla.org/#firefox w/mzz right now trying to hone in, if you're interested
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 453704 in General "Extreme slowness, "Firefox is already running" error for >3 users launching Firefox in LTSP environment" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<fta> asac, there's a stub.rc now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47572/
<asac> fta: i think you dont need to build the client at all
<asac> it should just be a copy
<asac> or are you saying that that doesnt work on 1.9.1 anymore?
<fta> before, it was copying the stub from xul
<fta> make[5]: Entering directory `/build/buildd/prism-0.9+svn20080610r15085/prism/client'
<fta> cp /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9/bin/xulrunner-stub ../../dist/bin/prism
<fta> make[5]: Leaving directory `/build/buildd/prism-0.9+svn20080610r15085/prism/client'
<fta> now it builds its own
<fta> no, it's not 1.9.1, i'm still using 1.9
<fta> for prism
<asac> fta: yes. i think thats really just for in-source builds
<asac> plasticmillion probably got that wrong
<asac> most likely he tried to speed up the build by not requiring complete xulrunner build
<asac> or something similar
<asac> but if you are unsure, ask him before patching.
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47573/
<fta> bouhh, a dll
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> probably
<asac> if not XULSDK
<asac> DIRS=stub
<fta> it's not my patch, but the diff between my last and the current
<asac> else
<asac> cp .... ;)
<asac> fta: yeah
<Volans> asac: sorry I was dinning ... lp:~volans/+junk/med-auto-scripts for the first script, I can make the second tomorrow
<asac> Volans: why do you use +junk? (just curious)
<Volans> because LP was refusing my push :)
<asac> where did you try to push?
<Volans>  bzr push bzr+ssh://volans@bazaar.launchpad.net/~volans/med-auto-scripts/trunk
<asac> the idea was lp:~volans/firefox-extensions/med-auto-scripts
<Volans> and also without /trunk
<asac> na
<asac> there is no project med-auto-scripts ... so it wont work
<asac> use what i suggested ;)
<Volans> sorry, I have remeber that path... pushing now
<Volans> done
<asac> Volans: ok. so what do we need next? ;)
<asac> an example config file
<asac> maybe a amo-upstream-branches.txt file ;)
<asac> with
<asac> AMOID .upstream branch ?
<asac> mappings
<Volans> yes, if you don't want to use the actual structure you have already done
<asac> hmm
<asac> not sure ;)
<asac> you can decide. in the end is the config format used by the top level script i think
<asac> so it doesnt matter what we use to test that ;)
<Volans> as discussed I'm trying to do scripts that can be used in a simplies way, whatever the "master script" will be structured
<asac> Volans: hmm. usage might be improved for mirror.sh
<asac> the "folder" is nowhere named
<asac> but thats detail
<Volans> the AMO public folder?
<asac> no .. sh mirror.sh --help ;)
<asac> isnt really verbose ;)
<Volans> I dont' have implemented it... and is curious the output :)
<asac> sh mirror.sh 10 23 output
<asac> err
<asac> sh mirror.sh 10 23 output/
<asac> didnt put the result into the output/ folder
<asac> well ... it should have created it
<asac> i
<Volans> I have understand that you have choose the first version
<Volans>  mirror.sh <amoid1> [<amoid2> ...]
<Volans> without the folder, assuming that the master script will do the right cd /path/ before run the script
<Volans> but if you want I can add it very quickly
<asac> <folder> <amoid> ... that was the lasti posted i think
<asac> Volans: no ... please no "cd" in master script
<Volans> ok, as you want, it's the same for me
<asac> well. it would be ok if really needed. but i think a <output-folder> should be fine
<asac> cool
<asac> ok. whats next
<asac> get-new-queue <amo-directory> <current-version>
<asac> which then just dumps the sorted list of .xpi files ;)
<asac> (sorted according to versions from install.rdf that are greater than current-verseion)
<Volans> yes, where current version is upstream branch install.rdf version
<Volans>  <amo-directory> =  <amo-id>
<asac> Volans: right. for that we probably also want a script "get-install-rdf-version"
<asac> not sure if we want to reuse that in the get-new-queue script
<Volans> given a branch path?
<asac> but maybe we do
<asac> Volans: yeah
<Volans> ok
<Volans> what name?
<asac> we could also implement med-xpi-get-upstream-version path/to/tree
<asac> which then would look at path/to/tree/install.rdf
<asac> but we can later decide i think
<asac> depending on what we need/not-need in other scripts
<Volans> ok
<Volans> get-install-rdf-version.sh or something shorten?
<fta> [reed], http://glandium.org/blog/?p=207
<[reed]> fta: he's wrong again
<[reed]> (really! this time)
<[reed]> :p
<Volans> sorry asac I have to go now... see you later or tomorrow
<fta> bug 243130
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243130 in fontconfig ""/etc/fonts/conf.d/53-monospace-lcd-filter.conf", line 17: invalid constant used : lcdfilterlegacy" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243130
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-17
<asac> hmm
<asac> most likely a good topic to ask during platform/foundations team meeting tomorrow ;)
<asac> or well ... not ask, but reraise that this still isnt fixed
<fta> ?
<fta> asac, which topic ?
<asac> lcd
<fta> the bug above is fixed, i'm trying to fix fontconfig as apparently, the problem is there, not in cairo
<fta> well, cairo assigned a different value compared to our patch so we need to tweak fontconfig to restore our old behavior, or rewrite the font pref UI
<asac> fta: yes. fontconfig is supposed to get better support for upstream dropped patches
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ lsof -np 2665 | grep -c /tmp/jemalloc
<fta> 215
<fta> a few sec after a restart
<fta> asac, is it me or is this ugly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47606/
<fta> i mean, patches *and* direct in-source changes
<kgoetz> morning all
<asac> kgoetz: night
<kgoetz> hah.
<asac> kgoetz: this guy is ridiculous
<asac> i ate tons of bits yesterday to finally upload a iceowl which fixes all outstanding RC things
<asac> and had a glitch in a maintainer script
<asac> one minute later someone posts a debdiff for the trivial fix and says "i will NMU this ..."
<kgoetz> asac: was iceowl one of the packages hit by the buidd bug?
<asac> yeah
<asac> i ate tons of uploads yesterday
<kgoetz> asac: ouch, thats a bit ... yeah. pity theres only /so much/ smacking you can do
<asac> i admit that the package is in bad state ... but that is just provocation. especially since i am always in #debian-devel
<asac> well. i thought it was a problem on my side
<asac> first upload failed
<asac> second upload aborted (dcut yay)
<asac> third upload claimed that the bits are already there
<asac> dcut uploaded again
<asac> (failed because there were no bits)
<asac> bumped version to 0.8-5;)
<asac> and everytime uploading all the heavyweight mozilla bits ;)
<asac> (including binaries of course)
 * kgoetz should check if 0.8-5 changelog has a rude comment about buildds in it ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> no
<asac> i didnt
<asac> i still thought it was all my fault
<asac> oh right
<asac> first upload aborted in the middle of the upload
<asac> then dcut
<asac> then i uploaded with "sid" as distribution ;)
<asac> which apparently broke the queue :)
<asac> at least it failed like that upload broke the queue ;)
<asac> s/failed/feeled/
<kgoetz> hehehehe -> < asac> which apparently broke the queue :)
<kgoetz> i'm sure i'm in here just for the stories ;)
<kgoetz> asac: i'm starting to think i should upgrade to testing/sid now.
<asac> hehe
<asac> i wish i still had a debian install :) ... i am breathing through chroots until i find time to resurrect my system ;)
<kgoetz> do you hae hardware to put the install on, or do you vm it?
<kgoetz> atm i'm the other way around - i only have etch, everyware, and i do any ubuntu bits in chroots.
<asac> kgoetz: i want to put it on real hardware. but i also have a VM ... which is broken since i upgraded to intrepid
<kgoetz> s/ubuntu/ubuntu and gnewsense/
<asac> not sure if i can ever resurrect that
<kgoetz> you upgraded the host, and the vm died? thats a bit ... nasty
<asac> yeah. the host doesnt have a compatible module anymore
<asac> at least even when i build that with module-assistant and load it
<asac> it still complains about that
<asac> most likely they just broken something
<asac> i should actually file a bug about that
<kgoetz> just NMU it  :p
<asac> he
<asac> its in ubuntu
<asac> or is vm host the vm system
<asac> then i mixed that up
<asac> my bug is: "i cannot start debian in VM anymore" ;)
<asac> because VM cannot start anything ;)
<kgoetz> hehehe
<asac> at least nothing that was setup before
 * kgoetz afk - works just found work for me to do :\
<asac> oh dear
<asac> didnt know that the flashplugin-nonfree postinst is _such_ a mess
<fta> lcd issue fixed for me
<fta> :)
<fta> maybe not completely, filter is active now, but it's not as before, maybe cairo after all
<asac> maybe _before_ was wrong ;)
<fta> i was happy before, now, regular text looks good but bold text is blurry
<wgrant> Do I read Mitchell's blog correctly? They gave in?
<[reed]> wgrant: "gave in"?
<[reed]> such poor choice of wording
<[reed]> and wrong, too
<[reed]> just trying to do a more innovative method of explaining the terms/license as well as the service-specific rights/agreements
<wgrant> I'm not sure I'd call that innovation.
<[reed]> there's more to come
<wgrant> Displaying the EULA was innovative within the FLOSS world.
<[reed]> there's nothing wrong with the EULA itself if you actually read it
<wgrant> WHAT DID YOU SAY?
<wgrant> THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH IT, RIGHT.
<[reed]> all these complaints about the EULA making Firefox non-free are silly
<[reed]> and please stop shouting
<gnomefreak> [reed]: is there a link to the EULA for Mozilla?
<wgrant> I never asserted it was non-free.
<[reed]> gnomefreak: sure, www.mozilla.com/legal/eula/
<wgrant> The EULA shouts at me, I'll shout at people who says the EULA is fine.
<[reed]> wgrant: yeah, well, the HTML version of the EULA uses bold
<wgrant> It's not non-free, but it's not fine.
<[reed]> instead of all caps
<gnomefreak> [reed]: thanks, and i dont condicer it free software i think its more "restricted" than "free"
<[reed]> not sure why or how Canonical got their copy
<[reed]> of the EULA they used
<wgrant> gnomefreak: It's certainly leaning towards restricted.
<[reed]> since that's clearly not the right one for HTML
<[reed]> (I should know... I put those EULA pages together myself) ;)
<wgrant> I daresay that's not something to admit to.
<[reed]> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/legal/eula/firefox3-en.html <-- that's probably what Canonical should have used
<[reed]> anyway, EULA is being changed
 * gnomefreak waits to read it but as i understand it is about not being able to use branding if source is modified
<[reed]> well
<[reed]> gnomefreak: correct
<[reed]> it's mostly about trademarks, normal MPL stuff, and other services (like safe browsing)
<wgrant> Why do our users need to see that?
<gnomefreak> [reed]: than what is the issue, doesnt MPL pretty much state that?
<wgrant> Normal MPL stuff doesn't need to be there.
<wgrant> The other services are legitimate issues.
<wgrant> They do need to be displayed somewhere.
<[reed]> MPL doesn't mention the trademark stuff either (as far as how it's being used here)
<[reed]> afaik, that is... been a little while since I read the entire MPL
<[reed]> IANAL :)
<[reed]> wgrant: users need to be made aware of their rights (and non-rights, I guess)
<gnomefreak> If you do not agree to the terms and conditions of this Agreement, do not click the "Accept" button, and do not install or use any part of the Mozilla Firefox Browser.
<wgrant> [reed]: Trademarks don't affect people who don't modify, do they?
<gnomefreak> that really doesnt work for Ubuntu
<wgrant> And people who modify should be looking further than the start page.
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Lies! It's FINE! FINE I TELL YOU!
<gnomefreak> wgrant: in Ubuntu you install firefox than first launch it gives you the EULA
<gnomefreak> oos
<gnomefreak> [reed]: ^^^
<[reed]> wgrant: if you are using the browser branded "Firefox" with unmodified source, you don't have to worry about the trademark, as you're not breaking any laws
<wgrant> [reed]: Right.
<dholbert> gnomefreak: s/Ubuntu/Ubuntu 8.10 alpha/
<[reed]> wgrant: people still need to be made aware, though, as we take our trademark seriously
<wgrant> So why do our users need to be tortured with the legalese if they're not going to be affected even by this overly-restrictive trademark enforcement?
<[reed]> they are affected... it means they can't modify the source and redist it as Firefox
<gnomefreak> dholbert: its not just intrepid
<gnomefreak> its FF3 not Ubuntu
<wgrant> [reed]: But I can't distribute my modified version without agreeing to the MPL and other legalise.
<wgrant> s/legalise/legalese/
<wgrant> So it should be presented there.
<wgrant> Not elsewhere.
<dholbert> gnomefreak: If i understand correctly, it's specifically Intrepid's way of packaging FF3
<[reed]> dholbert: not really
<[reed]> it's Canonical's custom extension
<gnomefreak> dholbert: its not Ubuntu its mozilla
<dholbert> gnomefreak: RE "not just intrepid" -- I'm running hardy right now, and if I make a new profile & run "firefox-3.0" in it, no EULA pops up
<[reed]> Canonical modified its "ubufox" to display the EULA in this way, as Firefox itself doesn't have the capabilities to display the EULA in a tab
<gnomefreak> [reed]: cant be ubuntu since other distros have smae thing and i saw it in my hardy install with ff3a4
<[reed]> dholbert: yes, Ubuntu disabled the EULA
<[reed]> which was wrong
<[reed]> if you get rid of ubufox
<[reed]> it'll show it
<[reed]> I think
<dholbert> ah, interesting
<[reed]> gnomefreak: the EULA popup is very different from what happened with Intrepid's Firefox
<[reed]> they are two different display types of the EULA
<wgrant> Ooh, those evil Canonical people. Disabling a EULA which can legally be disabled. How dare they.
<gnomefreak> [reed]: maybe not show it but i would have to try it to be for sure
<[reed]> wgrant: it can't be legally disabled
<[reed]> not without disabling safe browsing, that is
<wgrant> [reed]: The code isn't released under the dreaded EULA, is it?
<[reed]> "the code"?
<[reed]> you mean Firefox source?
<[reed]> or safe browsing?
<[reed]> or what?
<[reed]> Firefox source is tri-licensed
<[reed]> MPL/GPL/LGPL
<wgrant> The Firefox source.
<wgrant> I'm quite aware.
<wgrant> None of those say that I can't remove the EULA.
<[reed]> if you are using a product called Firefox, you have to agree to the EULA
<wgrant> And we don't use the MoCo binaries. I hope.
<wgrant> So there is an arbitrary restriction that users of the trademark must present the EULA. Great.
<[reed]> you're not using the direct MoCo binaries, but Canonical is under agreement with Mozilla on the use of the Firefox trademark
<[reed]> etc.
<[reed]> wgrant: Things will get better soon, I promise you. :)
<dholbert> yup.  this will all be pretty moot soon I hope
<wgrant> [reed]: Better how?
<Jazzva> [reed], if I understood you correctly, the unbranded version has to show EULA too because of the safe browsing feature?
<[reed]> Jazzva: no, that was a bug, which has been fixed
<dholbert> [reed]: fixed as in safe browsing is disabled in unbranded versions, since they haven't agreed to EULA?
<[reed]> wgrant: A much more innovative way of dealing with the rights/non-rights that come with the Firefox name is coming.
<Jazzva> [reed], ok, thanks :)
<[reed]> dholbert: no, safe browsing is still active, but the EULA isn't displayed
<dholbert> [reed]: how does that work legally then?
<[reed]> (I don't know how that works legally)
<dholbert> haha
<[reed]> lol
<dholbert> k
<[reed]> you can read the bug if it helps
<[reed]> mozilla bug 443918
<wgrant> [reed]: I'm not sure I like the idea of calling new ways of imposing braindead restrictions innovativ.
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 443918 in General "Open-Source CVS version of FF forces me to accept proprietary, non-Open-Source EULA (license)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=443918
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: mostly just the branding if used branding if you change branding you have to change name of it as well
<Jazzva> [reed], and what about this "it can't be legally disabled not without disabling safe browsing, that is"?
<dholbert> Jazzva: I just asked that :) we're not sure how that works legally
<gnomefreak> [reed]: how do you remember bugs
<Jazzva> dholbert, ah. I missed it. Sorry, woke up few minutes ago :)
<[reed]> gnomefreak: I don't. I have a good memory for parts of the summary, and both my e-mail client and the awesome bar help me out a lot.
<[reed]> ;)
<gnomefreak> it should ask during install so you have choice to install it or use abrowser
<gnomefreak> [reed]: ah
<gnomefreak> cheater
<wgrant> gnomefreak: No, it shouldn't do that. It shouldn't need to do that. That is a compromise.
<[reed]> wgrant: again, please be patient. More information will come within the next few days that I think you will find sufficient.
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> don't think of MoCo as some big corporate entity where everybody is a lawyer and that we all hate Linux, because that just isn't true
<wgrant> [reed]: It seems Mozilla Corporation felt it would be sufficient to impose lovely legalese on everyone. I don't think it likely that what MoCo suggests might be sufficient is.
<[reed]> wgrant: Canonical wasn't supposed to use that particular legalese that was used
<[reed]> that was an error (on somebody's part -- dunno if Canonical or MoCo)
<[reed]> a new EULA was being written
<wgrant> [reed]: Even the revised one isn't great.
<[reed]> yeah, well
<[reed]> a better idea is coming up shortly :)
<gnomefreak> wgrant: it gives user choice if they want to agree to it if they feel they dont want to they should beable to choose a browser they want instead. but installing ff than when first start you disagree to it firefox has some depends that are needed in Ubuntu (removing ff remove yelp and fried as well
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Yes, but that is a compromise. It shouldn't be necessary in the first place.
<asac> hi
<wgrant> Evening asac.
<gnomefreak> brb smoke but mozilla wont change it either we drop Mozilla(bad idea) or we should have choice during install either in d-i or during install of package if it really is ubufox that can be changed AFAIK if it is just Ubuntu. but i thought mozilla decided it should be shown. like i said removing firefox removes alot of needed packages (last i heard 6 or so) one eing ubuntu-desktop. if you have to reinstall *-desktop package than ff
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
 * asac reading backlog
<wgrant> gnomefreak: No, I have no Firefox branding on my system.
<wgrant> I have ubuntu-desktop installed.
<wgrant> Anything that needs Firefox installed is a bug.
<asac> wgrant: its a bug that it gets displayed with 100%-free branding
<[reed]> asac: which has been fixed, as of today! :)
<[reed]> (and has absolutely nothing to do with the recent Ubuntu fiasco, for the conspiracy theorists out there)
<wgrant> asac: I'm aware; I filed it and cjwatson assigned it hours later.
<[reed]> wgrant: Canonical didn't fix it...
<[reed]> we fixed it
<[reed]> upstream
<wgrant> [reed]: I didn't debate that. I just said that I filed the bug in Ubuntu and it was assigned by a god some hours later, thus proving that it was actually a bug.
<gnomefreak> ill cheaking but i thought abrowser help>about still lists it as Mozilla Firefoxbut cheaking
<gnomefreak> nevermind
<wgrant> gnomefreak: It mentions the Firefox trademarks as being trademarks, but it doesn't use the Firefox logo.
<gnomefreak> wait yes it does
<gnomefreak> wgrant: yep
<[reed]> wgrant: sure, we (Mozilla) didn't dispute it was a bug
<gnomefreak> and i would rather it use abrowser instead of web browser if we keep abrowser as name of package
<gnomefreak> but i do agree if we cant prompt user aaat install (d-i or install package) should be able to decline or have a choice.
<gnomefreak> maybe ubuntu-desktop depends on xulrunner instead of ff now
 * gnomefreak hates broken packages that are not held back
 * gnomefreak goes to look for mvo
<armin76> lolz, what happened? :D
 * armin76 blames asac 
<gnomefreak> yay i might get a package in debian ;)
 * gnomefreak has to learn debian's bug tracker 
<asac> armin76: back from holiday ?
<armin76> lol
<armin76> i read it :P
<armin76> i just woke up
<armin76> see, that happens when everyone uses a distro :D
<armin76> it was about time ubuntu did same as debian :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: asac are we pakaging non-free extensions? im temped to not package them
<[reed]> armin76: did you see http://quotes.burntelectrons.org/3976 ?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, non-free? I think not...
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, what is non-free about it?
<gnomefreak> non-free as in its not opensource
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: foxmarks
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I don't think we can package that.
<gnomefreak> i figurd since im doing it for debian i would add it to us but i just heard its not opensource
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, what we could do is to do something like flashplugin-nonfree. Make a script to download the xpi and install it. But I don't think it's a good idea to package something like that
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ok thanks i will ask on the debian bug but im going to recommend not to package it
<armin76> [reed]: yup
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: updated too soon
<Jazzva> ok
<gnomefreak> so i will tell him we rather not
<Jazzva> off to school... see you later
<gnomefreak> bug 270073
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270073 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 "After installing nvidia-glx-173 it fails to use a sreen resolution higher than 800X600" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270073
<Cimi_> kwwii told me he asked you for the firefox patch to have rounded entry. I would like to be informed when it will be applied so I will add some fixes in the gtk+ engines
<asac> i Cimi_
<asac> hi
<asac> ;)
<Cimi_> hi asac ;)
<asac> well. that bug is currently milestoned for beta
<asac> so i will look at that once alpha-6 is out
<asac> Cimi_: did ken give you the bug id?
<Cimi_> if you could poke me when it is merged, it would be simpler :)
<gnomefreak> i think we should drop mozilla-bookmarksftp since they dont update it often, im looking into what can replace it with more oftrn updated upstream and provides same/more features so we dont lose anything.
<asac> Cimi_: i most likely will forget
<asac> Cimi_: subscribing to bug is easier to not forget :)
<asac> gnomefreak: so 3.0 still not supported for bookmarksftp?
<gnomefreak> asac: havent tried it but i can today or tomorrow but its still an old version
<gnomefreak> im looking at the wiki atm to fill in details and see what is next on my list
<gnomefreak> isnt beagle add on for mozilla already in repos?
<gnomefreak> mozilla-beagle - Beagle extension for Firefox
<gnomefreak> why would we want http://beagle-project.org/Main_Page
<asac> gnomefreak: sounds like an interesting project
<gnomefreak> asac: as we should have both?
<asac> what is bookmarksftp about?
<asac> do we have a similar page?
<asac> for that?
<gnomefreak> asac: its a bookmark sync extension
<asac> thats a different use-case then what beagle provides. isnt it?
<gnomefreak> asac: not bookmarksftp but mozilla-beagle - Beagle extension for Firefox
<gnomefreak> asac: someone wwanted to have a simulur package
<asac> gnomefreak: right. but you asked "do we want both"
<asac> gnomefreak: which?
<gnomefreak> beagle
<asac> he?
<asac> isnt mozilla-beagle the same?
<gnomefreak> we have mozilla-beagle - Beagle extension for Firefox in repos someone wanted to add beagle-project.org in repos as well
<asac> maybe it just doesnt work on ffox 3 yet and thats what the user asks?
<asac> i fail to see that those are two different projects
<asac> do they have the same name but different project pages?
<asac> do we have an url for the mozilla-beagle project?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> asac: not atm but let me see if i can find it but here is the beagle addon that he wants to add ok wtf
<gnomefreak> please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/List#preview look at sugested extensions for beagle. he used beagle as source package
<gnomefreak> its the same this
<gnomefreak> the exact same thing
<asac> ok. then its just confusion
<gnomefreak> i am removing it
<asac> does beagle work in ffox 3 for us?
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont know i havent seena bug that it doesnt
<asac> or is that something we have to look into? the project sounds interesting and i would love to be sure it works
<gnomefreak> asac: no we shouldnt need to since its in repos already ive never used it nor do i use beagle at all its slows my pc down way too much
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beagle
<gnomefreak> i dont see any reason for it to be under suggeste extensions if its part of beagle and in repos for a while
<gnomefreak> if it doesnt work it falls under ubuntu-mono team (anyone can work on it but they are maintainers of it
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> is there a way to just download a firefox extensions from the addons.mozilla site? i want .xpi but i dont want to install it just download
<gnomefreak> the website just makes you go to addons page to download
<asac> gnomefreak: you can usually right click on the link and say: "save as ..."
<gnomefreak> if i do it downloads a file with the addon number
<gnomefreak> yep just a text file
<IntuitiveNipple> grab the URL and use wget?
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: tried
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: same thing
<IntuitiveNipple> gnomefreak: can you give an example page URL I can try from?
<gnomefreak> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/424
<gnomefreak> thats the one i want
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: can I test your brain with a PPA build failure for xulrunner-1.9 that builds okay in a pbuilder?
<gnomefreak> Length: unspecified [text/html]
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: did you upload mozilla-devscripts?
<gnomefreak> you need it or PPA fails to build due to depends not met
<IntuitiveNipple> gnomefreak: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/addons/424/wizz_rss_news_reader-3.0.0.2-fx.xpi
<gnomefreak> i havent gotten around fixing that in my PPA yet
<gnomefreak> where did you get that?
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: nope it didnt work
<gnomefreak> wait it should be a folder not a file right?
<IntuitiveNipple> gnomefreak: Would they cause the problem with it reporting "debian/rules:148: *** EM_TRANSLATION_VERSION=1.9.0.1 LOCALE_VERSION=1.9.0.2+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2ppa1h" at the very end of the packaging process?
<IntuitiveNipple> gnomefreak: It worked here with wget
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: is it a file or folder?
<IntuitiveNipple> gnomefreak: An .xpi file
<gnomefreak> its a file here (white not green in color
<IntuitiveNipple> gnomefreak: 11:14:47 (139.54 KB/s) - `wizz_rss_news_reader-3.0.0.2-fx.xpi' saved [222208/222208]
<gnomefreak> 2008-09-17 06:15:15 (102 KB/s) - `wizz_rss_news_reader-3.0.0.2-fx.xpi' saved [222208/222208]
<gnomefreak> can you unpack it?
<IntuitiveNipple> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> unzip wizz_rss_news_reader-3.0.0.2-fx.xpi
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: ah ok i thought the term would have marked it as  afolder
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> It needs a sub-directory creating first, saves it polluting the working directory
<asac_> bug #270918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270918 in network-manager "network manager should read default profile from 3G USB Stick" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270918
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: Any clues why the PPA build of xulrunner-1.9 fails at the very end of packaging (pbuilder test worked) with "debian/rules:148: *** EM_TRANSLATION_VERSION=1.9.0.1 LOCALE_VERSION=1.9.0.2+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2ppa1h. You need to explicitly adjust the translation version and min/max bounds..  Stop."
<asac_> IntuitiveNipple: what changes do you have?
<asac_> IntuitiveNipple: the xulrunner-1.9.head branch appears to build properly
<asac_> (this most likelyhas something to do with the version synax you have choosen)
<IntuitiveNipple> Very minimal patch (4 lines) to a file in the mozilla/uriloader/exthandler/ directory, and updated version string in debian/changelog, the patch-file, update to debian/patches/series, and maintainer in debian/control
<asac_> IntuitiveNipple: show the complete diff
<asac_> IntuitiveNipple: why update maintainer?
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm confused as to why the build test I did on a hardy pbuilder worked :p
<asac_> cant tell without looking at the full diff
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: I usually do when I publish a PPA build since changes are down to me
<IntuitiveNipple> okay hang on
<asac_> IntuitiveNipple: no need to do that. changelog entry should make that clear enough
<asac_> and if you put your nick in the package revision even better
<asac_> but i dont care ;)
<asac_> just was curious why you did that
<IntuitiveNipple> oh hang on... I *might* know what happened! There were two pbuilders running at the same time, one with the hardy source, and one with intrepid. My build_test script saves the debian/changelog to /tmp/changelog.XXX - the version suggests the hardy package somehow picked up the intrepid changelog
 * IntuitiveNipple kicks self and laughs
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: My PPA versions are always ~ppa[:digit:][f|g|h|i] - works with my automated build-test scripts :)
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: ok. you could replace ~ppa with ~yournick in future ;)
<asac> for instance: ~nm are builds i do in network-manager PPA ... ~asac are builds in my ppa .. and ~mt in mozillateawm ... ~fta is in fta ppa
<asac> but well. as long as there is ~ppa we can easily see that its not an official build
<IntuitiveNipple> yup.
<gnomefreak> ~jjv for me ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> I've always changed the maintainer since it's my package branch, not official.
<Kamping_Kaiser> IntuitiveNipple, *nod* me to
<asac> thats fine. but i dont mind if you keep the "ubuntu" maintainer in there
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, deleted the bad PPA hardy package... uploading again :)
<asac> since you are somewhat active in this channel thats ok ;)
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: ok. so lets see
<gnomefreak> ok breakfast for me before i start the template
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: I've always seen it as my responsibility once I make changes to a package... once they get out in the wild the last thing we want is someone using my package and then reporting bugs to 'official' packages
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: the maintainer field wont change that much imo
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: Mike Hommey is reporting my patches to xulrunner also solve his mozilla bug #444440
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 444440 in File Handling "Unexpected application launched when $HOME/.mailcap contains an entry for the handled mime type" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=444440
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: if people dont understand that they are using an unofficial build they will hardyl check the Maintainer field before filing bugs
<IntuitiveNipple> I've booked it into mozilla as mozilla bug #455626
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 455626 in File Handling ""the associated helper application does not exist"" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=455626
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: why didnt you submit the patch?
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: Hopefully in that case they won't know how to ad my PPA :)
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: submit where?
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: you said you did a patch
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: but in that bug you didnt post it
<IntuitiveNipple> I only just got it finalised, and am building these PPA packages for people to test it and confirm there are no regressions
<asac> so mike hommey had to redo everything you commented
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: You've lost me
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: wasnt that duplicated effort then? from what i understood in bug mike hommey alrady updated his patch according to your comments
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: can you confirm that the latest patch from mike hommey fixes all?
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: No, his patch didn't solve the issue and it introduced a regression when I tried it, it was also far too invasive in my opinion, especially for an Ubuntu patch.
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: did you try his patch from 15th sep?
<asac> e.g  patch v4
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: ok.
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: 444440 comment #27, patch v4 doesn't solve it
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: ok
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: so are you happy with your patch?
<asac> or is there something that needs to be fixed?
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: if you are happy with it you have to request review
<IntuitiveNipple> I am... it is very light-touch, and it doesn't introduce major changes, it simply ensures that once the correct mime-type is known, GetFromType() is called.
<asac> ok i confirmed the bug for now
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: please double check that the current patch is really the version that you want to see landed
<asac> when that is done, please ask review from bz
<IntuitiveNipple> There was a comment by MH on 455626 that it probably isn't appropriate for 'trunk' since ... other changes... As I'm not into the state of mozilla development I have no idea if that is something to take account of for Ubuntu
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: you request review by editing the patch details and flipping review to ? and putting bz's email in the field
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: yeah. we need a trunk patch
<IntuitiveNipple> Yeah, I got that last night. I'm going to wait until some Ubuntu users have confirmed the fix works with no apparent regressions in handling first. MH mentioned one from his test-suite but, having seen the state of the moz handler-code, I'm surprised there aren't more! It's a terrible mess!
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: in any case ... ask for review and explicitly state that this is ment to be a minimal intrusive solution for 1.9.0 branch
<IntuitiveNipple> I've wasted a week on it, and most of that is because of the obtuse code.
<IntuitiveNipple> Right, will do
<asac> and then try to ask mike hommey if he will address your changes in his patch or if he wants you to make a patch on top of his patch (or a completely different one)
<asac> for trunk
<IntuitiveNipple> I think they should remain separate, his patch is hideously messy, ripping large bits out, I examined it and decided quickly to stay away.
<IntuitiveNipple> The root cause of most of the helper issues is the fact that two separate strands of code (at download launch, and again at completion) try to work out which handler to use. It should be done once, at launch, and then just acted on later.
<Ampelbein> hmm. opinions on bug 270894 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270894 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox is located in the wrong section of the Ubuntu Archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270894
<Kamping_Kaiser> imo its correct, but theres been bugs about it before, so i expect that will be another WONTFIX
<Ampelbein> i also think the reporter got a point there.
<gnomefreak> asac: can i change wizz_rss_news_reader to wizz-rss in control and changelog?
<gnomefreak> everyone has opinions on that and there is a big bug on it already
<gnomefreak> see bug 269656
<gnomefreak> bug 269656
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: (-5, 'No address associated with hostname') (https://launchpad.net/bugs/269656/+text)
<gnomefreak> huh
<Kamping_Kaiser> wth
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: (-5, 'No address associated with hostname') (https://launchpad.net/bugs/269656/+text)
<gnomefreak> ok lets go find out
<gnomefreak> brb
<Kamping_Kaiser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/269656
<Kamping_Kaiser> just for easy reference (which is cited in thebug Ampelbein meantions)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: (-5, 'No address associated with hostname') (https://launchpad.net/bugs/269656/+text)
<gnomefreak> bug 269656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269656
<gnomefreak> it works in -ops
<gnomefreak> there it it
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, wb ubottu
<gnomefreak> anyway that is the bug that is all about ff and freinds
 * Kamping_Kaiser -> bed.
<Kamping_Kaiser> catch you later all
<gnomefreak> bye
<gnomefreak> i guess its lunch time
<gnomefreak> for him
<asac> no i got distracted
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> can i shorten the package name to wizz-rss instead of wizz_rss_news_reader
<gnomefreak> i think ill update XPI.TEMPLATE while i at it changes: standard version bump and iceweasle and abrwoser
<gnomefreak> only spelled right
<gnomefreak> asac:  you might want to either merge my XPI.TEMP to mt or i will just push the changes up to you
<gnomefreak> i will finish this extension sometime today i need to lay down im feeling nausus(however its spelled) i wonder if i can get a spell check for irssi
<asac> gnomefreak: show me the diff you prepared for XPI.TEMPLATE ... if thats ok you can just push to ~mozillateam
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47757/
<asac> fta: random crash or doing something specific?
<asac> this crash probably cannot be nailed down unless we know what triggers this (because its a nativeevent that was triggered async)
<fta> asac, it's on shutdown, it never returns and takes all the cpu (or crashes). I interrupted it, it's stuck in NS_ShutdownXPCOM_P
<asac> fta: ah ... right its SIGINT
<fta> just open the browser, visit a page and shut it
<asac> fta: one potential reason might be a hidden window still dangling somewhere
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: doesnt matter what kind of page?
<asac> or flash again?
<fta> not sure
<fta> 61 tabs
<asac> well. then "just open the browser, visit a page and shut it" isnt accurate
<fta> looks like a dead lock to me
<asac> so unless proven differently its flash causing this
<fta> i've been suffering from that for months
<asac> well ... most likely not dead lock, but just a not cancelled even source
<asac> that eventsource could be a dangling window
<asac> but lots of other things as well
<fta> how could i know ?
<asac> maybe some event fails and instead of cancelling its retried to process endlessly ;)
<asac> fta: 1st. the obvious first step is to disable flash and see if it still happens
<asac> fta: if it doesnt see if using nspluginwrapper will make that go away. this would mean that its probably a flash event source directly ... rather than something from mozilla that doesnt get removed when flash fails in some wierd way
<asac> or if you use nspluginwrapper see if not using it will fix that
<asac> but since you see that for month it doesnt look like its nspluginwrapper
<asac> fta: also you might have some extension installed ... try to disable all extensions ;)
<fta> gasp
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/corruption.png
<asac> yeah. so 1st. try iif it happens without flash
<asac> if so its almost certainly an extension looping around or something
<fta> funny http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/corruption.gif
<asac> xdriver?
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/corrupted2.png
<fta> this is https://launchpadlibrarian.net/7592385/breezy_cof-mugshot.png
<asac> looks normal to mee
<asac> nvidia?
<asac> is that reported to bryce?
<asac> or tjaalton?
<asac> i assume that pic is from a bug report
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/corrupted3.png
<fta> no, from https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<asac> k
<asac> please make sure that bryce knows about it and if wwants a new bug
<asac> thats again a driver issue
<asac> i dont see it so i cannot report it unfortunatelly
<fta> this with 3.1
<fta> is
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/538399 diff for XPI.TEMPLATE
<asac> fta: so you dont see that on 3.0?
<asac> gnomefreak: typo alarm ;)
<fta> hm, empty session in 3.0, looks ok
<gnomefreak> where?
<asac> iceweasel is wrongly spelled
<gnomefreak> damn
<asac> gnomefreak:  ... | abrowser | iceweasle
<gnomefreak> ill fix it
<asac> gnomefreak: can you move all browsers to the front and the "mail clients" to the back?
<asac> e.g. make thunderbird the last in that list
<asac> gnomefreak: also we need to adjust the variable used in rules
<XioNoX> Hi!
<gnomefreak> asac: what one?
<asac> gnomefreak: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/XPI.TEMPLATE/annotate/10?file_id=rules-20080221120129-aifetlupiq8reqgv-6
<asac> gnomefreak: search for thunderbird
<asac> we need to add iceweasel
<asac> also when we add iceweasel we should also add icedove
<asac> (in both places)
<gnomefreak> k no need to add abrowser?
<asac> abrowser doesnt need to be added to rules though (because it shares the same path as firefox-addons)
<asac> gnomefreak: only need to be added to control ... not to rules
<asac> yyes
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe also extend the comment for that #MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS to explain that when the extension doesnt work in tbird that they should remove thunderbird and icedove from Depends: in control
<asac> but thats not high prio
<asac> its an example template after all
<gnomefreak> ok easy enough
<gnomefreak> can the depends field in control span over 2 lines?
<gnomefreak> asac: the new diff http://pastebin.mozilla.org/538412
<asac> fta: i will test 3.1 in next free minute ;)
<gnomefreak> Depends in control are on 2 lines due to the 80 char rule
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah maybe also make:
<asac> firefox-addons - set if compatible with Firefox 3
<asac> -> firefox-addons - set if compatible with Firefox 3 or A Browser 3
<gnomefreak> A Browser not abrowser?
<asac> gnomefreak: also i think you have a missing line break at:
<asac> +# Don't forget to adjust Depends field in debian/control If the extension doesnt work # with Thunderbird or Icedove!
<fta> i'm testing with a nightly from upstream
<asac> gnomefreak: whatever you prefer
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> fta: your PPA build doesnt have that issue?
<asac> gnomefreak: line break -> before the  '# with Thun....'
<fta> i mean, i'm testing with a nightly from upstream now, my ppa is impacted
<asac> gnomefreak: also ... why i | icedove in a new line in control?
<asac> fta: ah ok.
<asac> i am going to lunch now
<asac> almost starving
<asac> bbl
<gnomefreak> asac: 80 char rule
<asac> gnomefreak: that doesnt apply to depends lines
<asac> if so we should make it one entry for each line
<asac> and you need a "tab" infront of every new line
<gnomefreak> asac: the line beak in rules is also due to 8- char
<asac> gnomefreak: dont bother with 80 char rule
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> we can clean that up in a second step
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: as i said there is no 80 char rule for Depends: line
<asac> so ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> off for eat
<fta> upstream nightly also impacted, using a copy of my 3.1 profile
<fta> so this is not our cairo
<asac> fta: ok. maybe try "nv" driver anyway (just startup X see if it still exists)
<asac> now lunch for real
<gnomefreak> asac: ok its pushed to both branches. i have to go laydown now still feeling kind of sick. please dont forget to check firegpg and chatzilla so far here they both work fine. and ill try to have wizz finished today but we will see
<asac> fta: 3.1 works here too for https://launchpadlibrarian.net/7592385/breezy_cof-mugshot.png
<asac> so a combination of 3.1 + nvidia
<asac> let me know once you have tested nv
<gnomefreak> 3.1 was working on my nvidia but im asuming this is new bug with newest nightly
<fta> i'm testing various older snapshots
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> well ill be back a bit later
<fta> firefox-minefield_3.1~b1~build20080901020950-1_i386.deb OK
<fta> firefox-minefield_3.1~b1~build20080917020400-1_i386.deb NOK
<fta> firefox-minefield_3.1~b1~build20080909020352-1_i386.deb OK
<fta> firefox-minefield_3.1~b1~build20080912020354-1_i386.deb NOK
<fta> firefox-minefield_3.1~b1~build20080911020347-1_i386.deb OK
<fta> hmm
<fta> [reed], do you have hourlies for moz-central ?
<asac> so regressed in 20080911020347 <-> 20080912020354
<fta> apparently, yes
<fta> the hourlies i know are only for the 3.0 branch :(
<asac> fta: Bobby Holley - Turning color management on by default - bug 418538. r=vlad
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 418538 could not be found
<fta> oh, i remember that one
<asac> Bobby Holley - Fixing some endian-ness bugs for color management - bug 439704. r=vlad
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 439704 could not be found
<asac> looks like the only checkin reviewd by vlad in about that period
<fta> btw, the issue on shutdown is also in upstream builds
<fta> but not in 3.0
<asac> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/e7c6d7843e81
<asac> fta: try gfx.color_management.mode = 0
<asac> in about:config
<fta> yep, i know, i was restarting with a NOK version
<asac> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/raw-file/e7c6d7843e81/modules/libpr0n/test/reftest/pngsuite-ancillary/ccwn3p08.html
<asac> thats the reftest
<fta> good, that's the one
<asac> does it reveal that bug too?
<fta> nope
<asac> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/raw-file/e7c6d7843e81/modules/libpr0n/test/reftest/pngsuite-ancillary/ccwn2c08.html
<asac> and that?
<asac> (of course with color management mode = 1)
<fta> in fact, i was using gfx.color_management.mode = 1, now it's 2 by defaut
<asac> he?
<asac> so does 2 or 0 fix it?
<asac> or both?
<asac> maybe also introduced by Bobby Holley - Fixed a cms bug involving side effects and early return - bug 454747. r=vlad
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 454747 could not be found
<asac> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/22a82f07723d
<asac> which landed after thee other patch
<fta> http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2008/09/color-profiles-turned-on-for-firefox-31/
<asac> fta: ok ... so 2 might remove random issues
<asac> maybe thats good enough until the drivers are fixed
<asac> but maybe it didnt see it beacuse of 2
<asac> let me check again
<fta> yes
<asac> nope ... also works here with 1
<asac> so a driver issue ... triggered by color management
<asac> nice
<asac> we should definitly ask vlad if he is aware ... but then 2 should be ok i guess
<asac> or doesnt that fix most issues for you?
<asac> (most likely only the tagged images - where is an example? - would fail then)
<fta> gr, crash on startup in jit
<fta> (tracemonkey)
<asac> fta: is jit build-time?
<asac> or runtime switch?
<fta> runtime
<asac> environment variable of config?
<fta> config
<fta> it's off by default
<asac> but restart required i guess
<asac> trying content now ;)
<fta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/47780/
 * asac runs sunspider ;)
<asac> http://www2.webkit.org/perf/sunspider-0.9/sunspider-results.html?%7B%223d-cube%22:%5B414,410,405,404,405%5D,%223d-morph%22:%5B398,414,425,409,410%5D,%223d-raytrace%22:%5B311,348,311,323,326%5D,%22access-binary-trees%22:%5B139,137,139,137,140%5D,%22access-fannkuch%22:%5B728,748,727,726,728%5D,%22access-nbody%22:%5B474,422,395,392,400%5D,%22access-nsieve%22:%5B259,255,263,260,279%5D,%22bitops-3bit-bits-in-byte%22:%5B235,234,235,235,243%5D,%22bi
<asac> oops ;)
<asac> that is quite long :)
<asac> http://www2.webkit.org/perf/sunspider-0.9/sunspider-results.html?%7B%223d-cube%22:%5B404,408,421,405,401%5D,%223d-morph%22:%5B404,406,429,408,403%5D,%223d-raytrace%22:%5B299,298,298,308,297%5D,%22access-binary-trees%22:%5B145,136,155,210,142%5D,%22access-fannkuch%22:%5B683,658,663,656,661%5D,%22access-nbody%22:%5B421,392,401,394,426%5D,%22access-nsieve%22:%5B293,272,269,268,232%5D,%22bitops-3bit-bits-in-byte%22:%5B238,219,221,220,222%5D,%22bi
<asac> first is 3.0 ... second 3.1 with content jit
<asac> on sunspider 0.9
<asac> changes are not that significant
<asac> but maybe sunspider gets slowed down by jit more than it helps
<asac> fta: 3.1 doesnt update location bar for me
<asac> only what i typed is there
<fta> ?
<asac> fta: http://www.gmail.com -> redirects -> location bar stays untouched
<asac> e.g. doesnt represent the current page ... which it has to
<fta> it does for me
<fta> error console ?
<fta> http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20080917045510597
<fta> asac, FIREFOX_3_0_2_BUILD6
<ken> Hi all. Question: what should I do when FF301 cannot connect to a server, while ping and tracert find it?
<ken> The server in question is server2.be.
<asac> ken: reasons can be various
<asac> port blocked
<asac> http proxy required
<asac> and such
<psyke83> ken: it could be packet fragmentation (wrong MTU)
<asac> its usually a setup issue of your network
<asac> fragmentnation could be a problem. but havent seen such problems for ages
<ken> asac: this just popped up. Yesterday it worked fine. How can I check the network?
<ken> FYI: I do have internet on this computer. Using it right now.
<psyke83> me neither, but my previous wireless router (a 3com model), pinging worked, but it timed out when connecting to several sites (e.g. msn.com), and it turned out to be an MTU issue.
<ken> Psyke83: how can I check MTU in Ubuntu?
<ken> Of should I check it in the router?
<Volans> ken: first check if is a DNS issue with: host server2.be and try to ping the server
<Volans> I have try now and both works
<Volans> (the server replay to the ping)
<asac> ken: is firefox in offline mode?
<asac> e.g. File -> Offline Mode
<asac> err File -> Work Offline
<ken> Volans: host server2.be gives me 74.208.57.196
<Volans> is correct
<asac> ken: check for offline as i said
<ken> Volans: ping to this number gives me time=131ms
<asac> ken: if you are on hardy and use some manually setup ppp its likely that firefox thinks that you are offline on startup
<Volans> ken: ok, so your network seems to be ok
<ken> asac: FF is not offline. news.bbc.co.uk comes up correctly.
<ken> asac: also just emptied the cache. No difference.
<asac> ken: look in file menu
<asac> to be sure
<asac> is "Work Offline" checked?
<asac> or unchecked?
<ken> asac: is unchecked.
<ken> asac: I am on Hardy.
<Volans> ken: http://server2.be/ is a 302 redirect to http://server2.be/ss/v2/
<asac> ken: ok. then either you are using a transparent proxy for port 80 traffic
<Volans> you can open the latter
<Volans> ?
<asac> ken: or you have a bad extension
<asac> firefox on its own doesnt have that problem
<asac> ken: try to open the same site with konqueror
<asac> or with a console browser like links
<asac> or w3m
<ken> Volans: I cannot open the latter.
<Volans> what is the error message of firefox?
<ken> asac: installing links
<ken> Volans: Failed to connect. Though the site seems valid...
<Volans> asac: maybe blocked IP?
<asac> ken: while installing: try to disable all extensions you have installed
<asac> for now i'd say either transparent proxy that is fucked or broken extension
<ken> asac: links gives me Error loading. Connection refused.
<asac> ken: yeah. then its not firefox
<asac> complain with your provider
<asac> or try to get a new IP and see if its really blocked IP
<ken> asac: you think the provider has blocked the ip number?
<Volans> no the site has blocked the IP that your provider have assigned to you
<Volans> you know if your provider use NAT?
<ken> Confused: the internet provider has blocked the ip of the hosting provider? Or the other way around?
<asac> ken: no. i think your provide rhas a transparent proxy
<ken> I don't know about NAT
<asac> which they do to safe money/traffic and to filter out some sites (sometimes)
<ken> asac: waht is a "transparent proxy"?
<asac> ken: a http proxy ... but on provider side
<asac> they cache the content for you and dont allow you to connect directly to the website
<asac> for traffic on port 80
<ken> asac: thank you. What do I do?
<asac> most likely something like that is done by discount providers
<asac> ken: as i said: try to get a new IP ... if that doesnt help complain with your provider
<Volans> ken: or try to open the site with an online proxy like http://www.geekproxy.com/ digit the  http://server2.be/  address in the form and click surf
<ken> asac: we are talking about the internet provider? Of the hosting provider?
<asac> or change provider (verify that it works if you connect to a friends network)
<asac> ken: i am talkinga bout internet provider here
<asac> ken: except for the IP option
<asac> but i think its unlikely that the webserver blocks any specific IPs
<ken> Volans: geekproxy gives me the site...
<ken> asac: the internet provider is Telenet Belgium.
<asac> ken: cant help you more than i already did ... really
<ken> Volans: what is your opinion.
<asac> thats all i know and can say
<asac> maybe its a misconfiguration on your internet providers site (e.g. of the transparent proxy) and it will be resolved automatically
<ken> Asac: thank you very much for the assist! Take care!
<asac> but really try to reconnect to get a NEW IP to rule that out
<asac> then complain with your provider
<Volans> ken: if you want I can try something more on query, I think here is not the right place ;)
<asac> ... call them, thead them with cancelling your contract and so on ;)
<asac> ok ... meeting time for 1h
<ken> Volans: what is query?
<fta> mozilla bug 454406
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 454406 in Security: PSM "SSL handshakes fail after asking PSM to remember user's choice of client auth cert" [Blocker,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=454406
<fta> i guess we need a new nss before 3.0.2
<asac> Volans: feel free to discuss everything with ken here in the channel ;)
<asac> its just that i think i have said everything i can ;)
<asac> fta: why before?
<Volans> I'me helping him to change IP, is not matter of mozillateam :)
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> thanks Volans
<ken> Asac: again, thank you for your help.
<fta> the cert regression that triggered build6
<asac> welcome.
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=921567
<asac> fta: well kubuntu doesnt even have pulseaudio
<asac> so he has different issues
<psyke83> asac: I don't have an amd64 system to test the flash plugin, so perhaps someone should test it against the latest ia32-libs release? Of course libflashsupport needs to go away, but there could be additional libraries needed
<psyke83> i.e. just a basic test to check that "ldd libflashplayer.so" doesn't throw errors
<asac> psyke83: i think i looked at that yesterday and there were no errors either
<asac> (e.g. looking at the release done a few days ago)
<asac> psyke83: but i can check
<asac> remind me in 20 minutes in case you dont get an answer ;)
<psyke83> ah, alright. I would recommend that you ensure you check the "wrapped" library, in case nspluginwrapper adds libraries that are necessary. I got concerned by this message: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5806205&postcount=29
<asac> psyke83: the installer fails: $ ./adobeair_linux_b1_091508.bin
<asac> Error loading the runtime (libxcb-render-util.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<asac> too bad
<psyke83> asac: hmm, I guess new dependencies were added to the latest updatelibraries
<psyke83> \sh has more work to do, I guess ;). I'll try to determine all the new dependencies for flash
<[reed]> fta: can you change http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/eula.png to show what is actually being shown on Intrepid?
<[reed]> rather than the internal Firefox pop-up
<asac> [reed]: you want to see?
<asac> [reed]: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mozeula.html
<asac> thats the document shown in a tab ;)
<[reed]> that would be nice, but I'm just trying to get trolls to stop saying that Ubuntu is showing the pop-up
<asac> so opening that page gives you the right impression
<[reed]> which is wrong
<asac> [reed]: i doubt that you can stop them. they hardy read, nor do they ever try themselves
<asac> [reed]: why do you say its wrong?
<asac> [reed]: its wrong that that happened yes. but its the truth that its there for now ;)
<asac> [reed]: ah sorry
<asac> you referred to the pop-up
<asac> yes. but my opinion is that the people saying that wont read anything anyway.
<asac> and only  a few try to provide evidence in form of a screenshot ;)
<asac> most just say: "its that way ... cry, cry! ";)
<[reed]> hehe
<asac> [reed]: most likely nobody commenting runs intrepid
<asac> so they dont even see it
<asac> and they dont see the difference of putting something into a development release and releasing that as the final product
<asac> ;)
<asac> so they see nothing, except what they think they know for sure
<[reed]> hah, I see where Shuttleworth just made a comment about the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<asac> in the bug?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> too bad you all don't seem to ban repeat offenders ;)
<asac> [reed]: we cant because launchpad is more than ubuntu
<[reed]> (we ban people on bmo if they continue to disregard the Bugzilla Etiquette)
<asac> launchpad needs a feature to ban individuals from certain projects i think
<[reed]> then you all need a Launchpad Code of Conduct ;)
<asac> but maybe that feature exists and we really dont ban anyone
<[reed]> this is my favorite comment so far:
<[reed]> "If I was a Mozilla person reading this bug report, I could easily take
<[reed]> the position that the Ubuntu community is nasty, ill informed,
<[reed]> insulting, childish, and selfish. If that were true, then Ubuntu would
<[reed]> also not be relevant for very long, so I would have no incentive to
<[reed]> address their concerns. Careless words in this public forum will only
<[reed]> serve to reduce the seriousness with which Mozilla will take this matter."
<[reed]> oh, and some user apparently believes the EULA impedes upon his right to hack on Firefox
<[reed]> lol
<[reed]> don't people even read it?
<[reed]> It says nothing of the sort.
<asac> yeah
<asac> people find the url
<asac> click on it
<asac> comment
<asac> well ... create account in between ;)
<asac> maybe delaying account creation by 5 hours or so in such times would be good :)
<asac> "Resolutions to this sort of debate never come from abusive commentary.
<asac> They just NEVER do. Venting and insulting someone else may make you feel
<asac> immediately better, but so does relieving yourself on your own doorstep."
<asac> thats cool ;)
<asac> (from mark)
<[reed]> yeah
<fta> i wish ff was able to should resources consumption per tab, i'm sick of flash
<fta> -should+show
<fta> i wish someone steal that idea from chrome
<[reed]> fta: I've heard it tossed around
<[reed]> especially wrt plugins
<fta> where ? where ? where ? :)
<asac> it has been discussed for plugins for ages
<asac> but nothing happened
<asac> thats why there exists nspluginwrapper -> fta
<asac> use that ;)
<fta> it made things even worse for me
<asac> in 1.1.0 yes.
<asac> on amd64 it certainly didnt make anything worse
<asac> because otherwise it wont work on 64-bit ;)
<asac> but well i get you point.
<asac> 1.1.0 is still buggy ... but its also by coincident that flash 10 is really buggy still ;)
<asac> Volans: i just figured that you send me a memo in jul ;)
<asac> didnt even know about that service until i spotted it right now ;)
<Volans> in july??? :)
<Volans> about what?
 * Volans seaching on sent mail
<asac> i am now trying to get that from the memoservice ;)
<asac> Volans: sent mail?
<asac> thats on irc ;)
<asac> Volans: -MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- - 1 From: Volans Sent: Jul 02 12:48:04 2008 [unread]
<Volans> sorry
<asac> Volans: why sorry?
<asac> i am sorry that i didnt read it ;)
<asac> its about autosend alert ;)
<Volans> because I have understand that was an email :)
<asac> Volans: fun ;)
<Volans> sincerly I remember do have sent it, but what I can have said
<Volans> LOL
<Volans> /do/to/
<Volans> ohhh (19:09:54) MemoServ: (notice) asac has read your memo, which was sent at Jul 02 12:48:04 2008
<asac> crazy
<asac> thats privacy?
<asac> i better dont read memos in the future ;)
<asac> Volans: did you also get a message that i deleted that memo?
<Volans> I think is pretty the same as the read notification in emails
<Volans> asac: no
<Volans> only that you have read it
<asac> yeah. but i wasnt warned about that
<asac> (but i dont mind ;))
<Volans> nor the  "/msg MemoServ help read"  command say that
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> good that i tried it with you
<asac> otherwise i probably never would have known that
<Volans> ahahah
<Volans> AFAIK memo is used for offline users and cit.:"When they come online they will be told they have messages waiting for them and will have an opportunity  to read your memo."
<Volans> the problem is that you are always online so I think freenode don't have alert you
<asac> yay ... the eula bug has reached half the amount of comments that bug 1 has ;)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text)
<Volans> LOL
<Volans> also ubottu refuse to read too lot data
<Volans> and the EULA did it in a couple of days... very impressive
<asac> yeah 418 vs. 836 or something ;)
<asac> of course next other half is quite hard to reach ;)
<Volans> asac: I'm working to imporve mirros.sh following your suggestions, the DIRECTORY should be created if not exist or the script should assume that already exist?
<Volans> (and only check that exist)
<asac> Volans: create it if it doesnt exist
<asac> thats my guess. but that doesnt mean there is any reason that thats good
<Volans> recursively? (the whole path)
<asac> Volans: maybe fail ;)
<Volans> depends if we want to trust in the master script (that will create all the folder hierarchy) or not :)
<Volans> I think that fails on non existent directory is better, you agree?
<fta> asac, i've improved mozclient to support external project files
<asac> fta: ok. so we use external project files instead of env vars. fine.
<asac> fta: whats the parameter to hook it in?
<asac> are those conf files supplemental? e.g. can i say: use firefox-3.0.conf, _but_ overload values defined in mybrowser-3.0.conf ?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47847/
<fta> no, global or local, not both
<asac> doesnt that put a maintenance burden on someone who just wants to tweak one value? e.g. POST_CO_CMD for injecting branding
<asac> i mean you have to track mozclient configs then
<fta> overloading one value is different
<asac> which can become hairy in cause mozclient changes its layout a bit and you cannot build with mozclient 0.13 because you have the 0.11 copy
<fta> i was targeting downstream
<asac> fta: oh
<asac> fta: yes.
<asac> fta: thats where is see the "partly overloading" quite helpful (for downstreams)
<asac> fta: what files are required in a "projectdir"?
<asac> is it just a .conf file?
<fta> see my paste
<fta> only the .conf file is mandatory, everything else is optional
<asac> ok. if just .conf file is required we can probably add some syntax later to "include" base/system confs
<asac> fta: why is there the myproject-remove.binonly.sh ?
<asac> isnt that done through something like POST_CO?
<asac> or is that more deeply entrenched in mozclient?
<fta> to augment the main remove.binonly.sh
<asac> aha. so for remove binonly sh it uses global as a base, but for the .conf not?
<fta> see /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient/flock-remove.binonly.sh
<fta> yes
<asac> ok. Id say that "partially .conf" is then just a missing feature
<asac> ok
<asac> could be done in the same way later
<asac> fine
<Volans> asac: mirror.sh impr ovements pushed
<asac> bug 271443
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271443 in ubufox "Interpid: FireFox homepage is blank due in part to ubufox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271443
<fta> http://codereview.chromium.org/2929
<Volans> ah asac, I have used the -nc option in wget so it will not download already downloaded xpis
<reed_> This makes me laugh:
<reed_> "And the matter of the trademarked artwork has not been addressed yet.
<reed_> Basically, the artwork hasn't been released under a free software
<reed_> license. So Mozilla has the right to block any revision that Ubuntu
<reed_> makes. That's not in the spirit of free software. And that essentially
<reed_> makes the Firefox binary non-free."
<reed_> when will people learn?
<reed_> " oooo, oooo, Mozilla wants to protect its trademark -- obviously that's against free software / open source, so we should get rid of Firefox!!!!1111!1!11!"
<reed_> (paraphrasing)
<fta> reed_,  do you have hourlies for moz-central somewhere?
<asac> http://blog.lizardwrangler.com/2008/09/17/mock-ups-available-for-notices-previously-was-eula/
<fta> asac, are you the one he's talking about ?
<pwnguin> "he"
<asac> fta: who is talking where?
<fta> "Obviously, we’ve been working with Canonical to get this worked out", or "We’ll likely see the first implementation of this in the Ubuntu builds"
<asac> fta: there were plenty of people involved
<fta> http://lockshot.wordpress.com/2008/09/17/licensing-proposal-notice-page-screen-shot/
<Volans> asac: for the get-install-rdf-version.sh (or what name you want to use), how (or where) it should return the version string?
<asac> fta: yes. thats the content ;)
<reed_> :)
<reed_> wgrant: see above blog posts ;)
<[reed]> fta: does hourly-archive.localgho.st have any?
<fta> only 3.0
<[reed]> ah, lame. I'll ask the owner of that to add more stuff
<fta> and plz preserve the files longer
<asac> Volans: not sure. just the version?
<asac> or key=value?
<asac> Volans: i think _just_ the version should be good enough for now
<Volans> the script do some checks and atm it will output 3 or 4 lines to stdin
<asac> Volans: you mean stdout?
<Volans> one of those atm is:
<Volans> get-install-rdf-version.sh: VERSION=1.0.6.2
<Volans> sure :)
<asac> Volans: please use stderr for log output
<asac> you can write a function like
<asac> log () {
<asac> ...
<asac> }
<Volans> ok
<Volans> so output just 1.0.6.2 to stdout?
<Volans> or VERSION=1.0.6.2 ?
<Volans> asac: and for the next one, newer.sh output a list of:
<Volans> filename.xpi 1.0.6.2
<Volans> filename2.xpi 1.0.8.2
<Volans> can be godd?
<Volans> *good
<Volans> and, lasti thing for today, I should use stderr also for --help output?
<asac> Volans: can you name that "get-new-imports.sh ..:" ?
<Volans> newer.sh -> get-new-imports.sh? sure
<asac> Volans: --help to stderr i think
<asac> also on error return a non-zero exit code
<Volans> alredy done
<Volans> *already
<Volans> but on --help return 0
<asac> why?
<asac> ah
<asac> well if that doesnt mean that 0 is returned on "usage"
<asac> then fine
<Volans> ehm... what do you mean?
<asac> Volans: dont bother ;)
<asac> details that are probably obvious anyway :-P
<Volans> I was meaning that if you run script.sh --help I will output the usage and some instruction and do exit 0
<asac> right
<asac> all fine
<Volans>  I can send the --help output to stderr or stdout as you prefer
<asac> stdout
<asac> but usage (in case of wrong error ... to stderr)
<asac> err, s/wrong error/wrong parameter/
<Volans> ok, all clear now!
<asac> ;)
<Volans> I have to go... see you later, probably with the third script ready ;)
<Volans> bye bye
<asac> hmm ... lp offline
<asac> debian bug 498258
<ubottu> Debian bug 498258 in xulrunner-1.9 "xulrunner-1.9: conkeror and iceweasel crash shortly after startup (xulrunner-bin: double free or corruption)" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/498258
<wgrant> [reed]: That looks a bit less foul! Yay!
<[reed]> wgrant: :)
<wgrant> That one can be read without getting a headache.
<fta> asac, bzr too ?
<fta> damn, yes
<asac> fta: really?
<asac> wow
<asac> thought that at least ssh access woul d still work
<fta> maintenance
<fta> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused
<asac> yeah
<wgrant> asac: It's all DB-based.
<asac> wgrant: bzr trees? i dont think so
<wgrant> Access to bzr trees.
<wgrant> SSH keys.
<asac> ok
<fta> "Launchpad is going down from 22:00 UTC until 23:59 UTC for a code update"
<fta> asac, i have ff 3.1a2 ready too now
<asac> is the final thing in your ppa?
<asac> oh wait
<asac> you are ahead
<fta> ppa is ahead
<asac> put it in mt :)
<asac> which remind me that we should probably do a major cleanup there
<asac> too bad we cant look now ;)
<fta> i assume ppa are down too
<asac> fta: the upload ftp server is most likely still up
<asac> just no incoming queue processing
<wgrant> I don't believe so.
<wgrant> Hm, maybe.
<wgrant> Odd.
<asac> well. ftp is just too rudementary
<asac> its just a folder where you can put files
<wgrant> Except in Soyuz's case it's somewhat special.
<asac> not the ftp server i hope
<asac> what comes then ... sure
<wgrant> It's no normal FTP server.
<wgrant> Much like the SSH server is no normal SSH server.
<asac> wgrant: well. ssh server is most likely normal
<asac> you can plugin auth-mechanisms
<asac> but i wouldnt consdier that not a normal ssh server
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> It's completely strange and Conch-based.
<fta> noone sponsored my fontconfig fix today :P
<asac> fta: *freeze*
<fta> got tons of updates today
<asac> fta: if you want to get something in today that is on CD you need to ask RMs
<asac> fta: sure ... RM only hunts people for things that are on the CD
<asac> if they breech the freeze
<asac> and a bunch of things are also pre-signed off
<fta> fontconfig is not on the cd ?
<asac> but usually we ask him to allow
<asac> fta: it is. thats why it cant be uploaded
<asac> but most updates you get today are usually universe or main packages not on cd
<asac> at least i would guess ;)
<fta> just got ubufox
<asac> yeah. QA found a bug and i then asked for permission to upload
<asac> so this is an explicit exception. we have to hold back build6 because of that for instance
<fta> you were supposed to finish something in it too
<asac> yes
<asac> restart
<fta> hm, trunk bumped pixman to 0.11.10
<asac> before or after color regression?
<fta> just now
<asac> good lets hope that gives massive speedup
<fta>      2.7 -  pixman (pixman-0.11.8-17-gf9d3f37)
<fta>      2.8 +  pixman (pixman-0.11.10-8-g7180230)
<fta> that's mainly for arm
<asac> i think pixmap is named in first group when it comes to finding something to blame for performance issues ;)
<asac> sad
<asac> what is our system pixman?
<fta> 0.11.8
<asac> 11.8
<asac> k
<fta> mozilla bug 451621
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 451621 in GFX: Thebes "Pixman optimizations for arm" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=451621
<asac> what does -17 mean? in their version?
<fta> git snapshot
<fta> cairo and pixman are always snapshots in trunk
<fta> gasp.. http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/9fec6819ebe8361923dae6002549d22563b45b67
<fta> not good for us, well, it will do nothing for us
<fta> http://blog.mozilla.com/rob-sayre/2008/09/17/mozilla-is-linux/
<fta> asac, btw, i've updated prism yesterday, the version in intrepid is old, i'd like to update it, is it still possible ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-18
<kgoetz> asac: i'll want to ask you about bug 247157 (ot here, i know) at some point. i'll try and grab you in a few hours when i'm properly free, and your hopefully awake
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247157 in ubuntu-dev-tools "dget/dgetlp should have ca-certificates in their Recommends field." [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247157
<asac> kgoetz: let me know ;)
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=923136
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=923038
<fta> "Nightlies, showing ~ 12k active daily users    *
<fta> Alpha 2  released Friday, Sept 5th, showing ~ 10k active daily users", how do they count that ? ping back ?
<gnomefreak> lol i googled wizz_rss_news_reader and my .upstream branch is the first result
<asac> fta: update server most likely
<gnomefreak> asac: what format are we using for MOZ_XPI_EMID? the extension ID number or extension@extension.team
<gnomefreak> asac: also can i shorten the name of the extension from wizz_rss_news_reader to wizz-rss (not stuck on it but i think name is a bit long.
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: if you have thoughts on the 2 above questions let me know
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to use whatever is in install.rdf
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> s/./.)
<gnomefreak> brb need to restart irssi for new script
<gnomefreak> SUNWjoejaxx: are you still lead dev on fluxbuntu? i sent someone to #fluxbuntu not even sure if it was still maintained
<gnomefreak> asac: im guessing that the full name of extension is ok? full name is wizz_rss_news_reader
<asac> gnomefreak: full name for what?
<gnomefreak> for wizz_rss_news_reader extension
<gnomefreak> i was leaning towards wizz-rss but not sure what is best way
<pmatulis> asac: hi, any news on the NFS/sqlite issue?  a 2nd support case in this morning on it
<asac> pmatulis: i am sorry, but there are highest-prio issues on my plate these days which prevent me from looking closer into this :(
<asac> cannot yet say for sure when i get back out of this
<pmatulis> asac: ack
<asac> pmatulis: but once thats done that issue will be back on my plate
<pmatulis> asac: just wondering, what is your view on the profile locks?  should that be something users should see after a cold boot?
<asac> pmatulis: no
<asac> pmatulis: the files dont matter
<asac> but they shouldnt lock firefox
<pmatulis> asac: must be a bug on that
<asac> pmatulis: on what?
<asac> pmatulis: this is all related
<asac> nfs doesnt release locks properly
<asac> thats it
<asac> thats the problem with places and thats the problem with parentlock and .lock
<pmatulis> asac: i thought they were separate issues
<asac> everything else doesnt make sense
<asac> pmatulis: no ... try on a real system. i am sure that you can start firefox after cold boot
<pmatulis> asac: right
<asac> pmatulis: if that is broken then it would be a separate issue
<asac> otherwise its all nfs ;)
<asac> pmatulis: and my guts feeling is that those users have a nfs setup which lacks support for posix locks
<asac> which is strange
<asac> but maybe they just have a misconfiguration
<asac> on client/server side
 * gnomefreak goes for breakfast
<pmatulis> well a standard nfs setup displays the issue
<pmatulis> how to force posix locks support?
<asac> pmatulis: not sure ... i cant know everything ;)
<pmatulis> asac: ahhh
<asac> maybe its also not the problem. maybe our nfs client is _really_ outdated (because its supposed to support flock since 2.6.12)
<pmatulis> asac: there are some server team members floating around the montreal office, maybe i'll inquire
<asac> pmatulis: ask them yes. maybe there are nfs tweaks or something.
<asac> let me know what you find ;)
<pmatulis> asac: will do
<SUNWjoejaxx> gnomefreak: yeap i am
<gnomefreak> Mozilla dropped the EULA on first run?
<pmatulis> asac: possible to use ff3 without sqlite?  didn't think so
<asac> pmatulis: no
<asac> fta: NSS_3_12_1_RC2
<asac> fta: we need to bump our hardy branches for that i guess
<fta2> told you earlier, didn't i ?
<asac> fta: right. i just had to sort things
<asac> fta: especially what to do with old nss
<fta2> you wanted us drop the sonames
<fta2> +to
<asac> fta: yeah. can i push that somewhere and you review?
<asac> i am somewhat not sure if or if not the dh_shlibs works somehow still
<fta2> asac, after the upgrade of prism, i get the following error:
<fta2> XML Parsing Error: undefined entity
<fta2> Location: chrome://mozapps/content/extensions/update.xul
<fta2> Line Number 14, Column 1:<wizard id="updateWizard"
<fta2> ^
<fta2> but only once
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I suppose you can name the package wizz-rss. I think that name is ok.
<asac> fta2: but soname changes are not ment to enter hardy (for now)
<asac> so we can bump those branches ... e.g. just version
<fta2> indeed
<fta2> the error above is on "<wizard>"
<asac> fta2: well. that means that a translation string is msissing
<asac> or even a "base" string
<gnomefreak> thanks Jazzva ill finish it tomorrow morning
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> fta2: ok. nss is a pure - though important bug fix release
<asac> mozillla bug 454406
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 454406 could not be found
<asac> mozilla bug 431819
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 431819 in Security: PSM "IMAP/POP/SMTP/LDAP with SSL client auth, Thunderbird repeatedly prompts for client certificate" [Major,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=431819
<Volans> asac: for the version comparison I have found on MDC install.rdf documentation this phrase:
<Volans> "For addons hosted on addons.mozilla.org - Mozilla's update website may repackage your addon and correct or reject malformed version strings."
<Volans> have you some way to know what characters are allowed in AMO extension's version? I have already searched in AMO without success
<pmatulis> asac: i confirmed that the NFS/sqlite issue does *not* exist with NFSv4
<asac> great
<fta2> guiness time, cu
<pmatulis> asac: again on the NFS issue, would it be feasible to patch firefox so that it looks for the broken scenario upon startup and does the magic required to fix it (essentially remove and move around small files)?
<asac> pmatulis: no
<asac> pmatulis: firefox has no chance to figure out when its ok and when its broken due to NFS
<pmatulis> asac: that's surprising
<asac> at least so far i cannot see what might identify that scenario
<pmatulis> asac: no way to programatically determine whether it's database is available?
<asac> pmatulis: of course not. thats why there is the lock
<asac> the lock is the way to determine that
<pmatulis> well right now it can't access any data.  that's one crude way of looking at it.  no?
<asac> pmatulis: no its not. if parentlock is broken we dont even get to the sqlite lock
<asac> so we have to fix parentlock .lock
<pmatulis> why not just remove them?  clearly the user wants his own profile
<pmatulis> to be available to himself
<pmatulis> (sorry if this is crude thinking, i'm not a dev)
<asac> pmatulis: those locks only exist for one purpose: to prevent access to the profile from _multiple_ processes
<asac> pmatulis: e.g. user starts firefox on host A ... then goes to a second system starts firefox on host B
<asac> both access the same profile
<pmatulis> asac: right
<asac> if there were no locks, once host A writes  host B is out of sync ... this means when host B writes you have data loss
<asac> even worse: when bost write at the same time you get corruption ... which would be similar to wiping your profile or parts of it
<pmatulis> looks like FF nor NFS can be changed.  server team suggests NFSv2 locking is not something that can be modified
<asac> what version is it that you are testing?
<asac> locking is only supported after nfs client 2.6.12
<asac> thats a minimum requirement for firefox i would guess
<asac> (and for sqlite of course)
<pmatulis> hmm, how to tell?  nfs-common package?
<asac> pmatulis: please find that out ... i dont know. the nfs-common packag version looks to small. otherwise i could tell. but at least we should verify if our nfs client has that minimum version requirement ... but i have no time
<asac> pmatulis: there should be others in ubuntu that know about that ,)
<asac> pmatulis: i have no time because here are really high-fires going on
<pmatulis> asac: allright, no more on this, thanks for your time
<armin76> asac: bumb
<asac> armin76: what to bump?
<armin76> yourself!
<asac> armin76: unfortunately there is nothing higher than $DEITY ... so i cannot be bumped anymore :-P
<fta> back
<fta> SUNBIRD_0_9_RC2
<fta> HG_COMM_INITIAL_IMPORT (wtf?)
<Volans> asac: there?
<asac> Volans: yeah
<Volans> asac: what is the correct url for extension branches?
<asac> Volans: what do you mean?
<asac> in control?
<asac> or in real?
<Volans> I don't find them in mozilla-team nor in mozilla extensions team...
<Volans> on launchpad
<asac> ah
<Volans> for the initbranches
<asac> well firefox-extensions is the product
<asac> Volans: ^^
<asac> code.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<asac> there are two kinds: ~SOMETHING ... and ~ubuntu-dev
<asac> ubuntu-dev is always the branch as it was uploaded
<asac> ~SOMETHING are either actively developed, suggested for merging or old not properly abandoned branches ;)
<Volans> damn... I was searching in team's code page.. not project
<Volans> I can assume that name.upstream branches have ALWAYS "name" == "ubuntu source package name"
<asac> Volans: we dont have a closed set of maintainers for those
<asac> its ~ubuntu-dev mostly
<asac> and all contributors that suggest for merging
<asac> Volans: but if you are talking about the import ...
<asac> at best make the prefix configurable ;)
<Volans> sure
<Volans> but I want to test also
<asac> yeah
<asac> Volans: for testing push it: lp:~volans/firefox-extensions/ext.upstream
<asac> Volans: or maybe to not pullute this put it in +junk for testing ;)
<Volans> ok, and init-branches.sh should download only .upstream or also .ubuntu branches of a given package?
<asac> didnt know that you are writing init-branches already
<asac> ;)
<asac> Volans: what scripts exist currently?
<asac> mirror
<asac> get-queue
<asac> get-xpi
<asac> ;)
<Volans> atm I have fully functional:
<asac> import-xpi
<asac> ok
<Volans> mirror.sh
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-19
<Volans> get-install-rdf-version.sh (from actual upstrem branch)
<Volans> newer.sh
<Volans> that have the new name
<Volans> sorry
<asac> he?
<Volans> get-new-imports.sh
<asac> didnt we rename those?
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah
<Volans> those are ready, but for a full test I have a little master.sh to test the whole process and I need the branches
<Volans> so now I write the simple init-branches.sh
<Volans> to have all from start to the list of versions to be merged
<asac> Volans: yeah. we should also do a "mirros-branches.sh"
<Volans> /merged/updated/
<asac> or let me think
<Volans> and what should do this script?
<asac> ok
<asac> most likely we want
<asac> mirror-branches.sh <DIRECTORY> <AMOID> <BRANCHMAINNAME>
<asac> hmm
<asac> mirror-branches.sh <DIRECTORY> <AMOID> <SOURCE_PACKAGE_NAME>
<asac> that would branch: DIRECTORY/AMOID/SOURCE_PACKAGE_NAME.upstream
<asac> and
<asac> that would branch: DIRECTORY/AMOID/SOURCE_PACKAGE_NAME.ubuntu
<asac> and
<asac> that would branch: DIRECTORY/AMOID/SOURCE_PACKAGE_NAME.ubuntu.hardy
<asac> ...
<asac> e.g. for development release and all stable releases
<asac> but for now just .ubuntu ;)
<Volans> ok
<asac> and .upstream
<Volans> bzr branch or get/checkout?
<asac> Volans: if no branch exists
<asac> mkdir -p DIRECTORY/AMOID/SOURCE_PACKAGE_NAME.upstream
<asac> and bzr init DIRECTORY/AMOID/SOURCE_PACKAGE_NAME.upstream
<asac> same for .ubuntu i guess
<asac> Volans: branch
<Volans> ok
<Volans> quite simple
<asac> bug 271446
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271446 in network-manager "NM 0.7: GSM connect failed with "pppd_timed_out(): Looks like pppd didn't initialize our dbus module"" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271446
<Volans> asac: one problem... the branches bzr url depends on the user that have uploaded it, in particular for .upstream branches
<Volans> should we put also this info  in the AMOID - SOURCE PACKAGE NAME list?
<kgoetz> asac: re bug 247157 - i'm happy to try and make anotehr patch to have $otheraction, as long as $otheraction is decided on. the most obious way to fix it in my mind was install the certs (as thats how i fixed it).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247157 in ubuntu-dev-tools "dget/dgetlp should have ca-certificates in their Recommends field." [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247157
<gnomefreak> asac: network-manager crashed im letting apport give me details
<gnomefreak> lol nothing so far maybe apport script on LP helps
<gnomefreak> my connection is extreamly slow for some reason
<gnomefreak> something wrong here :(
<asac> bug 269656 <- in progress \o/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in ubufox "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269656
<gnomefreak> ah nevermind i found it
<gnomefreak> asac: that is the same as the firefox EULA and afaik it was removed from init start up
<gnomefreak> ok brb need to fix connection issues
<gnomefreak> asac: is dput working for you?
<asac> gnomefreak: the bug above is the "INFAMOUS" EULA bug :)
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure if you havent noticed it
<gnomefreak> i did
<asac> ah
<gnomefreak> i thought it was on ff3 not ubfox
<gnomefreak> ubufox
<asac> anyway. i am starting to commit fixes.
<asac> gnomefreak: ubufox and firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> both contribute
<gnomefreak> someone in #xubuntu yesterday said it was fixed
<gnomefreak> bzr bd is fucked up :(
<gnomefreak> its putting everything in work/ except the source.changes
<gnomefreak> source.changes is being placed in build-area
<gnomefreak> asac: is LP slow for you?
<gnomefreak> like more than 2 minutes to open homepage
<gnomefreak> ok time to work on connection sincei  cant even ping google
<gnomefreak> now its good
<Volans> asac: if you don't already know it: http://lwn.net/Articles/299135/rss  "Mozilla admits 'giant error' with Firefox EULA move (NetworkWorld)"
<gnomefreak> fixed
<asac> Volans: yeah
<Volans> asac: I have a problem with the branches
<asac> gnomefreak: there will be a post-update fix for launchpad afaik
<asac> today
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
 * gnomefreak has issue with extension and cant remember what we did to fix it last time
<Volans> many *.upstream branches are uploaded by users so ~volans/..../branch.upstream and so on... for every user that have upload a branch
<asac> Volans: yeah i read that yesterday but you were gone ;)
<asac> Volans: _all_ upstream branches will be in the same realm
<asac> most likely ~mozillateam at the beginning
<asac> but probably we will have a new team for that
<asac> at some point
<asac> Volans: same goes for the the .ubuntu branches
<asac> Volans: all will be in the same realm
<Volans> ok, other issue, some of those have binary_package_name instead of source_package_name
<Volans> I hope this will be fixed with the transition to the same realm
<asac> Volans: only .ubuntu branches that matter are 1) release branches and 2) proposed merges
<asac> release branches will be (in the beginning) in ~ubuntu-dev (or -core-dev in case the extension is in main)
<asac> the merge branches will be put into ~mozilla-extensions-dev
<asac> Volans: yeah. but i think source/binary isnt reawlly important for our task (maybe i miss something)
<asac> Volans: lets say its "branch-prefix" for now
<Volans> ok
<asac> at some point we should consolidate them ... yes
<asac> so all have source-package
<asac> but i think that the scripts dont need to interpret those names for anything
<Volans> for test that all works fine I have to mirror branches and now I can't automatically, I can download some branches manually to check that
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: with firegpg when it wouldnt install we changed the ID from xxxx-xx-xxxx to firegpg.firegpg.com? and it fixed it. well same issue with wizz-rss where would i look for the replacement for the ID numbewr
<Volans> another way can be that I assume that there aren't branches and create new branches from hardy source packages, but in this way we lost che history of past branches commits
<gnomefreak> number
<asac> Volans: right. we could create an initial config file
<asac> Volans: with columns:
<asac> <AMOID> <branch-prefix>
<asac> if that helps
<Volans> I already assume that at this stage
<Volans> <branch-prefix> <AMOID>
<Volans> but it's the same :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> so whats the problem then?
<Volans> that <branch-prefix> is not sufficient to find the branch atm...
<asac> Volans: why?
<gnomefreak> i think i found the problem now to figure out how to fix :(
<asac> Volans: i think we need a general configuration: BRANCH_REALM:
<asac> thats lp:~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/
<asac> for ubuntu branches
<asac> and
<asac> thats lp:~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/
<asac> for upstream branches
<asac> then the branch name would be:
<asac> $BRANCH_REALM_UPSTREAM/$BRANCH_PREFIX.upstream
<asac> and
<asac> $BRANCH_REALM_UBUNTU/$BRANCH_PREFIX.ubuntu
<Volans> the problem is that the branch realm are: lp:~jazzva/firefox-extensions/snowl.upstream
<Volans> and so on...
<asac> so maybe its branch-name-prefix (to avoid confusion)
<Volans> depends on the users
<asac> Volans: ah
<asac> Volans: well. for those that have the .upstream branch somewhere else we need to fix them manually initially
<Volans> and if we use the mozilla extensions team for uoload?
<asac> Volans: for upload?
<Volans> *upload
<Volans> for upstream branches
<Volans>  lp:~mozilla-extensions-team/firefox-extensions/snowl.upstream
<asac> Volans: anyone in that team can delete the branches then
<Volans> oh right...
<asac> Volans: we probably want mozilla-extensions-upstream
<asac> at some point
<Volans> yes
<asac> Volans: but you can surely test with lp:~volans/+junk/ ... unti its working
<Volans> so at this point <branch-prefix> can be the complete url
<asac> Volans: no
<asac> Volans: as i said: we need two global configs
<Volans> ok ok
<asac> BRANCH_REALM_UPSTREAM
<asac> and
<asac> BRANCH_REALM_UBUNTU
<asac> Volans: in theory we dont even need .upstream
<asac> when you look at the bzr log  of .ubuntu
<asac> you can see the revision number of the last upstream merge
<asac> its for instance 7.1.5
<asac> if you do bzr branch -r 7.1.5 branch.ubuntu branch.upstream
<asac> you will have the upstream branch again
<asac> howver, we still need them
<asac> but at least we can recover lost .upstream branches to get them started
<asac> we need them because its too hard to guess which version is upstream in a script ... and also we need them in case a auto-merge fails
<asac> so the user can do the merge based on an updated upstream branch.
<Volans> ok, so for testing purposes I can manually branch the actual ones and put all to volans/+junk and test with it?
<asac> yeah... should work
<Volans> ok thanks
<asac> Volans: you can also branch the branches you want to test locally
<asac> and use a local file path as BRANCH_REALM_*
<asac> so you dont need to do everything over network
<Volans> oh, yeah, good idea
<asac> [reed]: is beltzner based in MV?
<XioNoX> hi
<gnomefreak> asac: im getting a checksum mismatch in control files
<gnomefreak> how do i fix this, rebuild doesnt fix it
 * gnomefreak hopes something easy that i forgot
<gnomefreak> or overlokked
<gnomefreak> ok anyone tell me what im missing/overlooking? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/539806
<gnomefreak> im so close to being done i can taste it :(
<asac> gnomefreak: well
<gnomefreak> i got it asac
<asac> gnomefreak: at best cleanup all those bits manually
<asac> and respin
<gnomefreak> i was respinning wrong version
<gnomefreak> nope i guess not
<gnomefreak> i dont get it ~jjv doesnt error
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/539820
<gnomefreak> its the same frigging build just with ~jjv on end
<asac> gnomefreak: really. remove all the clutter
<asac> gnomefreak: did you put the orig in tarballs/ directory?
<gnomefreak> asac: what clutter are you seeing
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<gnomefreak> could it be caused by the placement of files? sources.changes goes into build-area where as the rest go into work/  ~jjv gets placed in build-area
<gnomefreak> not sure why that is happening with smer command
<gnomefreak> same
<gnomefreak> packaging wise there cant be an issue since ~jjv doesnt error on lintian
<gnomefreak> only change is in changelog version
<asac> gnomefreak: right
<asac> i think the files are just out-of-sync
<asac> gnomefreak: so ... remove everything in build-area and work/
<asac> e.g. clutter ;)
<gnomefreak> no need to grab branch again?
<asac> gnomefreak: where is the branch?
<asac> in work/
<asac> ?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I suppose you figured it out, but look for em:id field in install.rdf
<gnomefreak> asac: in work
<asac> gnomefreak: remove all files that get produced during build
<asac> and at least all files that complained about
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thats not the issue i dont think but i will look if it fails again
<gnomefreak> em:id is numbers btw
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ok respinning again
<gnomefreak> they all went into build-area now
<gnomefreak> asac: your good
<gnomefreak> now lets see if that ws the issue
<gnomefreak> was
<gnomefreak> ok wtf
<gnomefreak> building source it went into build-area when i built bins. everything was removed from build-area and placed into work except for the sources.changes file
<gnomefreak> why would bzr do that
<gnomefreak> i shouldnt have to remove build-area for every build
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah
<asac> bzr builddeb is a bit broken right now
<asac> i think the sources end up at a different place
<asac> then the binaries
<asac> e.g. the sources are put in the parent dir and the binaries in build-area
<asac> if foud this confusing too
<asac> and still havent figured the line
<gnomefreak> thats what im seeing i just asked in #bzr too see if something can be worked around or a PPA with fixed verion
<asac> gnomefreak: james_w is the one to ask
<asac> gnomefreak: he is in this channel ;)
<gnomefreak> hes in every channel ;)
<gnomefreak> he answered me before in motu now he answered me in bzr oh and -sa isnt a valid in bzr bd
<james_w> gnomefreak: you can use it by specifying a builder, but you can't pass it to "bzr bd" directly
<james_w> "bzr bd -sa" -> "bzr: ERROR: No such option -s"
<gnomefreak> james_w: it is in the builder
<james_w> if you did "bzr bd --builder 'debuild -S -sa'" to build the source package then that will be why it didn't get moved
<gnomefreak> james_w: youll see it on the paste i gave you
<james_w> "bzr bd -S --builder 'debuild -S -sa'" will work
<james_w> ok, so you didn't tell it you were building a source package (bzr bd -S) the first time, so it didn't know to look for _source.changes instead of _i386.changes, so it didn't move the files
<james_w> you then built the binary package, it saw the _i386.changes, and moved the results
<james_w> it was a full source upload, so the _i386.changes included the .dsc, and so they were moved as well
<gnomefreak> james_w: i gave the -S option int he builder
<james_w> gnomefreak: yeah, but bd doesn't know that
<asac> james_w: isnt there a regression as well for those "changes"?
<gnomefreak> no reason why i should have to give it 2 times
<james_w> asac: I'm not sure what you mean
<asac> james_w: it regularly complains to me that some changes are missing ... appears to be a non-fatal warning
<gnomefreak> that would be a regression or a feature in new version
<gnomefreak> this was working fine last week
<james_w> gnomefreak: if you don't want them moved then make ~/.bazaar/builddeb.conf
<james_w> and put
<james_w> [BUILDDEB]
<james_w> result-dir = ../build-area
<asac> james_w: what will end up in build-area by default ?
<asac> nothing?
<gnomefreak> thats all i put in it?
<asac> or the binary parts?
<james_w> unfortunately that will break until I get the next bug fix release in the archive
<james_w> asac: it should be nothing
<asac> james_w:
<asac> build-dir = /var/builddir/asac/
<asac> result-dir = /var/builddir/asac/results/
<asac> all deps end in build-dir
<james_w> deps?
<gnomefreak> james_w: this shoudl work? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/539844
<asac> james_w: debs ;)
<gnomefreak> s/shoudl/should
<asac> james_w: actually that was how it behaved a few days ago
<james_w> gnomefreak: no, ~/.bazaar/builddeb.conf
<asac> now that i am looking _everything_ ends up in build-dir :(
<gnomefreak> oh dmn
<asac> oh wait ... maybe i didnt build sources for a logn time
<asac> lets check
<james_w> gnomefreak: and if you set it now then it will cause a failure on every build unfortunately
<gnomefreak> well thats not helpful :( ok ill wait to set it than
<gnomefreak> ok made note
<asac> james_w: ok
<asac> james_w: i think i understand where this confusion comes from :)
<asac> james_w: appears to behave like "implemented"
<asac> its just that all my binary builds i did in the past failed due to gpg key
<asac> and i just ignored that
<asac> didnt really think about that as being an error that prevents the packages from being moved to results
<asac> but makes sense ;)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: nope what i thought was issue wasnt. the em:id's match in .rdf and rules
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: install.rdf http://pastebin.mozilla.org/539853 and rules http://pastebin.mozilla.org/539857
<gnomefreak> it builds fine and installs but it doesnt show up in browser anywhere (in addons or anyother menu)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, try uncommenting MOZ_XPI_EMID line in debian/rules.
<gnomefreak> ok
<Jazzva> Also, if you're specifying MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS, uncomment it too :)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, you can remove iceweasel and icedove, we're not shipping them afaik
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: as haad me add them to xpi.temp
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, another thing... afaik, you shouldn't use "_" in the package name.
<gnomefreak> huh?
<gnomefreak> where do you see _
<Jazzva> MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG := wizz_rss_news_reader
<gnomefreak> its upsteams name
<gnomefreak> upstreams
<gnomefreak> i changed name to wizz-rss maybe i should have that in rules instead?
<Jazzva> wizz-rss should be ok, I think
<Jazzva> if you need to keep this one, replace "_" with "-"
<gnomefreak> this looks better
<gnomefreak> will let you know
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: worked perfectly ;) thanks
<Jazzva> no problem :)
<gnomefreak> it works too ;)
<fta> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<gnomefreak> ok this toolbar is cool ;)
<fta> asac, I guess i should wait to merge your last ff3.0 change to the 3.1 branches, right? still looks like wip to me
<gnomefreak> asac: ok i have 4 feeds and the options in tool bar all work so far. can you please review firegpg chatzilla and wizz-rss in my PPA the ~jjv1 versions are the right ones not a lintian warning or error in any
<asac> fta: wip?
<fta> sorry, wip = work in progress
<asac> yes. its in progress ;)
<asac> better not diffuse that too much in the branch jungle ;)
<asac> in case we have to go a different approach or who knows what ;)
<fta> asac, any idea how i can fix the <wizard> error in prism ? this is the only issue left to update prism
<fta> i'd like to push prism if it's not too late
<asac> fta: does that happen with en-US as well?
<fta> i'm using en-US
<asac> fta: show me the error and the source sourrounding that error ;)
<asac> from what i remember its a missing translatable entity ... which causes the xml parser to choke
<fta> i figured that out but why?
<asac> fta: which resource is it that is missing
<asac> cant tell more without knowing that
<fta> Sep 18 15:45:37 <fta2>  XML Parsing Error: undefined entity
<fta> Sep 18 15:45:37 <fta2>  Location: chrome://mozapps/content/extensions/update.xul
<fta> Sep 18 15:45:37 <fta2>  Line Number 14, Column 1:<wizard id="updateWizard"
<asac> fta: that doesnt give me enough context
<asac> i need the code of update.xul
<asac> sourrounding that line
<fta> lol, hold on, i'm looking in the code
<asac> (there is not even anm entity visibly in that error
<asac> )
<asac> which is always painful for these parser errors
<asac> mostlikely &updateWizard.title;
<asac> open chrome://mozapps/locale/extensions/update.dtd and see if the title is defined there
<asac> that refers to &brandShortName; in 3.0
<asac> that makes sense
<asac> fta: prism has to provide brand.properties and brand.dtd
<asac> when running as standalone app
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> most likely doesnt ship that ... or the build we are doing misses those files
<asac> ok ... off for a break
<asac> havent had lunch yet
<fta> that update.xul is in xul, not in prism
<asac> yes
<asac> but xul doesnt have a brand
<asac> so the app has to provide brand.properties and brand.dtd
<fta> ./prism/runtime/chrome/locale/en-US/brand/brand.dtd
<fta> it is packed in the jar: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17734266/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.prism_0.9.1%2Bsvn20080918r18380-0ubuntu1~fta1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924136
<[reed]> asac: no, Toronto
<[reed]> asac: but he's in MV quite often
<fta> if anyone is using ff-3.1 under intrepid (either my builds or the official ones) could you please tell me if you have proper sound when viewing a <video> content ?
<asac> fta: i can try ;)
<asac> not sure where to test that
<fta> asac, try this: http://quetzalcoatal.blogspot.com/2008/08/thanks-dbaron.html
<fta> hm, today this page is ok, let me look for another one
<crimsun> I'll try your build in a sec
<asac> fta: doesnt work
<asac> oh wait ;)
<asac> fta: there is noise
<fta> cracklings ?
<asac> fta: i forgot that i had my headsets plugged in
<asac> yes
<fta> i had that before
<asac> fta: and only when i push "play" for the first time
<asac> then i have to reload the whole page
<asac> but maybe one needs to call "rewind()" or something
<asac> havent looked at the video tag spec
<fta> http://www.double.co.nz/video_test/
<fta> hm, now it's fine for me too. strange.
<asac> yeah sound is not really working
<asac> but then i have no clue what to expect there
<asac> too bad LP is down again
<fta> you should expect proper sound, like any mp3 or divx
<asac> sigh
<asac> this is soooo ugly
<asac> no LP
<asac> means stuck
<crimsun> [12:51] <      beuno> if you need to look at something
<crimsun> [12:51] <      beuno> you can use staging
<crimsun> [12:51] <      beuno> which has 24h-old data
<asac> yeah
<asac> i wanted to check whether there were commits in the last 12 hours ;)
<asac> but well ... i think it should come back any minute
<asac> they said 1h from 1600 UTC
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: September 19 2008, 17:00:49 - Next meeting: Platform Team in 4 hours 59 minutes
<asac> bug 259562
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable (https://launchpad.net/bugs/259562/+text)
<crimsun> [12:55] <      beuno> mdz, maybe another 30 minutes
<crimsun> [12:55] <      beuno> maybe less  :)
<fta> asac, which branch(es)?, maybe i'm in sync
<crimsun> gah, come on, ppa.
<asac> fta: xul 1.9
<fta> head ? dev .
<fta> ?
<asac> yeah head
<asac> fta: btw, i am currently exploring bzr checkouts .... they are not that bad
<asac> diverging happens right during commit and since you have to bzr update and then commit to resolve a merge
<asac> it means that you will always commit on top
<asac> but of course ... now its cumbersome ;)
<asac> but one can bzr unbind and go ahead as if it always was a brnach
<asac> and later bzr bind
<crimsun> fta: right, no audio.  I bet it's an alsa-plugins issue here.
<crimsun> we haven't merged lennart's git tree, I bet.
<crimsun> (I'm routing everything through pulseaudio on 8.10)
<fta> crimsun, i'm using your patch, ported to the latest libasound2, maybe that's why it's fine for me now
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/48355/
<fta> asac_, <fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/48355/
<asac_> fta: let me check
<asac_> (thanks for reposting)
<asac_> fta: nope ... o-o-s ;)
<asac_> 348 is not here unfortunately
<asac_> fta: you wanna do a bunch of uploads for the abrowser thing?
<asac_> :)
<asac_> archive is open for that ;)
<fta> yep sure, but in an hour or two, (shopping + lunch)
<fta> i mean dinner
<crimsun> LP is back.
<asac> fta: apparently this video thing cause ffox to not properly close, but to become a windowless zombie-like thing ;)
<fta> hm
<asac> http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2008/09/18/toshiba_unveils_netbook/
<asac> fta: minefield doesnt have any search engines when starting :/
<fta> asac, eh? http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/search.png
<asac> fta: well ;) ... it makes sense:  dpkg -L firefox-3.1 | grep search
<asac> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins
<asac> /usr/lib/firefox-3.1b1pre/searchplugins
<asac> i just dont have firefox-3.0 anymore :)
<fta> hm
<fta> the thing is i didn't want to duplicate /usr/lib/*-addons so i linked the 3.0/1.9 ones
<fta> i expected to have both installed
<asac> yep
<asac> i will think about it ;)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48370/
<fta> but even with abrowser-3.0, you should have that.. it's not a branding thing, is it?
<asac> fta: abrowser-3.0 doesnt have that browser
<asac> err that problem ;)
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 62344287 2008-09-19 20:17 thunderbird-3.0_3.0~b1~hg20080919r384+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<fta> damn, it's big
<fta> (just converted shredder from cvs to hg)
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 45669357 2008-08-14 00:32 thunderbird-3.0_3.0~a2+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<fta> so now, it's the full comm-central + mozilla-central :(
<fta> meaning the exact same tarball for seamonkey (beside the name)
<asac> fta: thats good
<asac> fta: unfortunately the tagging and releasing wont be in sync still
<asac> otherwise we could do one huge mozilla-central-and-all source package ;)
<fta> would be better to have xul-sdk everywhere so comm-central would be enough (and small)
<asac> obviously ;)
<fta> looks like bug 269656 activity is increasing again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269656
<fta>      14 2008-09-13
<fta>     122 2008-09-14
<fta>     174 2008-09-15
<fta>      81 2008-09-16
<fta>      44 2008-09-17
<fta>      12 2008-09-18
<fta>      19 2008-09-19
<asac> well ... i did t afew bug modifications today
<wikz> fta: Hi ,you are the one maintaining TB3a2 ,right ?
<fta> wikz, maintaining is not the word, but yes, i've created the initial package and it seems i'm the only one working on it
<fta> in a kind of best effort mode
<wikz> pardon me sir :)
<fta> wikz, np, it's just that this package needs some love
<wikz> fta: If you remember ,I had bugged you a couple of weeks ago about building TB .ALso about spicebird
<wikz> We migrated Spice to TB3A2 from TB2
<fta> i remember
<fta> oh, great news
<wikz> I need your guidance in 'building' the same
<asac> wikz: what is spicebird? an extension?
<asac> or a fork?
<wikz> No asac ,we kinda forked it
<asac> ok ... i think i remember
<wikz> but simple to build
<asac> that discussion ;)
<asac> did you change your nick?
<wikz> just put the . ${topsrcdir}/collab/config/mozconfig
<asac> or was there someone else from your project here too?
<wikz> yeah it was wiki
<wikz> someone stole it then
<wikz> :P
<asac> ok
<asac> wikz: stole it? did you have the password for ti?
<wikz> nah I mean it was in use by somo one else
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> wikz: are you german?
<wikz> so I was able to build spice from the fta's TB3a2 ppa
<wikz> asac: No
<wikz> India
<wikz> :D
<wikz> asac: We also have an implementation of libpurple and telepathy-haze in spice like I was telling that day
<wikz> VERy very buggy though
<fta> wikz, i'm about to change the tb3 package quite a lot to accommodate it to the new comm-central reqs
<wikz> fta: I thought so
<wikz> since 3A2 is the last on CVS ,right ?
<wikz> then on it starts on mercurial
<fta> right, up to a2
<asac> wikz: you should really try to not fork everything ;)
<wikz> asac: lolz
<asac> for forking tbird thats probably something i can understand
<asac> but why libpurple and telepathy?
<wikz> asac: WE only had a jabber support for our IM
<wikz> we plan to have voice and video plus other netwrks
<fta> now that i modified mozilla-devscripts, it's just a matter of using MOZ_OBJDIR and tweaking some rules (hopefully as less as possible)
<asac> wikz: right. but you can use system libs
<asac> and not the ones you have in your tree
<wikz> asac: what about windows ?
<asac> if you need them for windows thats fine. but try to not change them
<wikz> asac: exactly
<asac> so it will work with system libs too
<wikz> we will build against system libs for unixes
<asac> wikz: well. when i ment its fine, i mean its fine as long as there is a switch to --enable-system-libpurple
<asac> and such in configure
<asac> wikz: ok thats good news
<wikz> asac: I will copy that to my team
<asac> wikz: have you looked if 3a2 still requires your fork?
<asac> that branch is still quite open and its certainly possible to get features in
<wikz> we sync every 2-3 months
<asac> wikz: so what patches are left?
<wikz> asac: not sure about that one  :(
<asac> anyone knows if i can force a browser window to always show the vertical scrollbar?
<asac> from within a html document?
<wikz> fta: Do I need to make changes to the /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/ for spice .How much of tb3's scripts can I reuse ?
<fta> now, you can host the m-d files into your own package, see the README, there's an example
<wikz> alright
<fta> i mean, with the m-d in my branch, yet to be released
<fta> or the m-d in my ppa
<wikz> Oh
<fta> i just pushed mozilla-devscripts_0.11~fta3 in my ppa with that feature + the new tb3 comm-central tarball stuff
<fta> next is to update the tb3 branch
<wikz> ok
<wikz> tried out the mozilla-qt branch ?
<fta> not yet
<wikz> blends ok with KDE4
<wikz> along with a KDE4 theme
<fta> i want to but the thing is we don't want two distinct xulrunner
<wikz> fta: correct
<fta> asac, http://www.webproworld.com/graphics-design-discussion-forum/56979-firefox-there-way-force-vertical-scrollbar.html#post301234
<asac> nicer
<asac> nice ;)
<asac> fta: thanks
<fta> mozilla Bug 424626
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 424626 in OS Integration "(linux) Firefox is put into offline mode on startup when NetworkManager is running but not controlling the active network interface (e.g. when using PPP)" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=424626
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/f2f2446cf2de3bac712e223d101748092dc5c8f7
<asac> fta: hah ;)
<asac> whining wins
<asac> fta: just posted it to #nm channel ... where the devs have a strange pov ;)
<asac> they say its more useful to implement offline in a way that "offline" might be wrong, but "online" is 100% accurate
<asac> though 100% accurate cant be reached by online anyway
<asac> but everyone should see that NM can only serve as a fast-fail for online/offline
<asac> to provide a snappier error when offline
<asac> so if in doubt it should say "MAYBE NOT OFFLINE" at least
<asac> ;)
<fta> lol
<asac> i talked to them
<asac> they dont see that ;)
<fta> asac, can i grant FFe exceptions for extensions in #motu ?
<fta> asac, ^^ ?
<wikz> fta: the file thunderbird-3.0.install ,do I need to edit the files in these or is it automatically generated ?
<fta> it's manual (well, i did this one with a cut-n-paste obviously), the reason for that very detailed list is the split with gnome-support
<wikz> ok
<wikz> I will do the same then
<wikz> also,I followed your readme
<fta> did it work ?
<wikz> I took all the files in the debian dir and changed the project name and file,folder locations.
<wikz> I didn't try yet
<wikz> Any other changesto be made in any other files.I also put the mk and conf files in the /usr/share/moz... folder for simplicity
<wikz> ?
<fta> please, try to keep all your file in your project debian dir, so m-d doesn't have to be touched each time you want to change something in your project
<fta> fileS
<wikz> I will keep that in mind
<fta> wikz, this is the part of README i'm referring to: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48404/
<wikz> got that.
<wikz> fta: regarding the thunderbird-3.0.install,can I just use an ls or find to list all possible *.so ,*.js and list them there.As we use lots of other stuff like telepathy and glib which generate more *.so files
<fta> you can, try to use globs whenever possible, so you don't have to update this file each the project adds or removes files
<fta> also, you may take advantage of the compare module in m-d.
<asac> fta: could you give ffox 3.0.head a quick spin and see if all is fine with the new feature?
<wikz> fta: YOu mean compare_filter_out and all that
<asac> fta: we should file a general feature freeze exception with a list of requirements
<fta> wikz, yes, to check that the *.install produces the expected result
<fta> asac, agreed
<asac> fta: last cycle i granted a few FFe that were not good
<asac> we should be sure that the packages actually work for more than one person
<fta> (i'm trying to figure out how to build the new tb3 now..)
<asac> also we can only grant ffe for branches i think
<armin76> give you up
<asac> armin76: whats going on?
<fta> asac, the guy wants to update 2 ext that are broken because of the ice vs tb deps, so it's a bug fix
<asac> fta: that doesnt require a ffe
<asac> fta: check with sispoty please
<asac> if its a new upstrewam version
<armin76> asac: bumb!
<asac> for extensions we should be able to use new upstream versions as bug fixes
<asac> armin76: no ... we will not bump anymore
<fta> why sispoty ?
<asac> fta: because he is a reasonable MOTU council member
<asac> who likes the mozillateam a bit ;)
<asac> fta: also i had some nice talks with him ;)
<fta> asac, hm, ok but could you please write somewhere the conditions for a FFe for us (when it is required and what is requested) so i can point contributors to it ?
<fta> and it's not crystal clear to me either
<asac> fta: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=372826
<asac> can you see if that applies in 1.9 xul?
<asac> i think attachment 337031
<fta> in 1.9 or 1.9.1 ?
<asac> fta: 1.9 ;)
<asac> and 1.9.1
<asac> but i think that patch is for 1.9.1 and probably has landed
<asac> fta: yes. i would love to write down those ffe ... but i have to talk to sispoty
<asac> i dont feel like i can decide whatever i want ;)
<asac> at least i want to know that someone from MOTU has rubberstamped such "guidelines"
<asac> fta: btw. if you start 3.1 with _no_ profile
<asac> then start 3.0
<asac> 3.0 profile is broken
<asac> not sure if thats our startscript
<asac> maybe the 3.0 script tries to migrate the 3.1 script?
<asac> err
<asac> 3.1 profile
<asac> ;)
<fta> ? i just do a copy of ~/.mozilla/firefox, i never touch it
<asac> fta: no :)
<asac> fta: i mean if i have removed .mozilla, then start ffox 3.1 (with ffox 3.0 uninstalled), then install ffox 3 and start firefox 3
<asac> the window will be broken :)
<asac> e.g. the 3.0 profile busted
<asac> at least i encountered that 2 hours or so from now
<asac> (when i didnt have 3.0 installed at all)
<fta> i don't get it.. you had just ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.1 and started ff3.0 ? it should work
<asac> yeah. thats what i thought ;)
<asac> but then. it was a one time thing
<asac> and at some point later i had to restart X because console-kit was crashed
<asac> and i had wierd other issues
<asac> so maybe it was already the first signs of the parts falling apart ;)
<fta> btw, att337031 applies cleanly in 1.9
<fta> asac, do you want me to commit it ?
<asac> fta: yes please
<fta> interesting, 2/3 of the 237 contributors to the eula bug only posted once in this bug, only 9 posted more than 5 times
<fta> 5 more than 10 times, 1 15 times
<asac> fta: well. most likely 1/2 or even more of the 2/3 actually created an account for their trollish post
<fta> i expected trolls to post more than one, they usually do
<fta> onCe
<asac> well ... there are trolls that feel god-entitled and others that just become a troll once because they cannot keep their thoughts with them
<asac> like killing as a concequence of affection
<asac> but even though you are not a serial killer you are still a killer
<asac> likewise for trolls and one-time-trolls ;)
<asac> fta: is it committed`
<fta> yes
<asac> ok
<asac> let me test spin this
<fta> you didn't get the commit msg ?
<asac> i got it ... but didnt look for new mail ;)
<asac> these days i hate to look for mail, because it takes 2 minutes to find "new" mails ;)
<asac> hidden amoung other "new" mails, that i kept new because i wanted to process them
<asac> i have to revise my mail workflow again :(
<asac> only 3 month after i cleaned my inbox before UDS
<asac> i have to give up on this approach
<asac> fta: what can we do to better integrate the prism package with firefox?
<asac> is there a way we could provide the extension to make this integration happening?
<asac> or is that already packaged?
<fta> i don't know if someone worked on that
<asac> fta: worked on what?
<fta> the ext
<asac> fta: i mean: can we build the firefox extension that is available on the net?
<asac> fta: i am using a prism extension here
<asac> isnt that the same tree?
<fta> I ship prism-runtime@developer.mozilla.org
<asac> fta: in which package is that?
<fta> my prism, it's the engine
<asac> fta: oh
<fta> -my+main
<asac> so i have that extension from your package ;)
<asac> fta: then ... how does it work
<asac> i sometimes get a dialog that asks me if i want to create a app link or something
<asac> but its always triggered unintentionally
<fta> hm no, refractor@developer.mozilla.org is the engine
<fta> gasp no
<fta>                 <em:name>Refractor for Prism</em:name>
<fta>                 <em:description>Create Prism applications directly in Firefox</em:description>
<asac> for instance: i havent found any menu entry or context menu entry that would allow me to make a prism app out of a website i am currently navigating
<asac> fta: thats strange
<fta> ./dist/xpi-stage/prism-runtime.xpi
<fta> ./dist/xpi-stage/refractor.xpi
<asac> i dont have an extension. i was wrong
<asac> fta: yeah. lets take them, sieve them through xpi.mk and make packages out of it ,)
<fta> i ship  /usr/lib/prism-addons/extensions/prism-runtime@developer.mozilla.org
<asac> asac@hector:~/ubuntu_bzr/xulrunner-1.9.head$ dpkg -L prism | grep firefox-addons
<asac> asac@hector:~/ubuntu_bzr/xulrunner-1.9.head$ dpkg -L prism | grep xulrunner-addons
<asac> asac@hector:~/ubuntu_bzr/xulrunner-1.9.head$
<asac> fta: yes. but if thats really a firefox extension it should also be linked to firefox-addons
<fta> i know, i never intended this to work ;)
<asac> why?
<asac> fta: so we also need refactor packaged, right?
<asac> i have the runtime extension now properly registered
<asac> but dont see any ui changes in firefox
<asac> fta: hmm... not compatible with ffox 3.0.2
<fta> why ? => no reason, /usr/lib/prism-addons/extensions is for prism compatible addons which i use, no one ever requested a prism addon for ff, at least not to me.
<fta> yep, 3.0
<asac> fta: right.
<fta> i'll fix that an add a link
<asac> fta: but one of the key features of prism is firefox integration
<asac> fta: cool
<asac> fta: you could put that refactor extension to a package: prism-refractor
<asac> so people can still install standalone without firefox
<fta> good, it was supra easy to update tb3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48416/
<asac> fta: is MOZ_OBJDIR now needed or just a _new_ feature of the package-build?
<fta> it's no longer supported to build it in-source
<asac> ok
<asac> didnt know that
<asac> in 3.1?
<fta> tb
<fta> trunk
<fta> comm-central
<asac> yeah tahts 3.1 for me :)
<asac> fta: actually ... i dont think we need to put that extension in a separate package
<asac> that will just cause an upload to be slowed down. and we dont need to add a hard depend on ffox anyway
<fta> no, that's 3.0b1pre
<asac> fta: right, but from the same branch that 3.1 is made of?
<asac> (ffox)
<fta> yep, so 1.9.1 :)
<fta> browser is out of the picture, yet it's in the tarball :(
<asac> yeah. but since 3.1 is unique its still unambigous ;)
<asac> while 3.0 might refer to two branches ;)
<asac> fta: i doubt thats not clear, but the firefox extension should go into /usr/lib/prism-3.0/... and linked from there to firefox-addons/ ...
<asac> so probably wasted words;)
<fta> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 2008-09-16 23:28 /usr/lib/prism-0.9.1/extensions -> ../prism-addons/extensions/
<asac> fta: well. thos are "prism" extensions
<asac> not the firefox prism extension ;)
<asac> i'd suggest to put it to /usr/lib/prism-*/refactor@prism ...
<asac> or whatever its called
<asac> any news in the  bug ;)?
<asac> let me look
<fta> Subject: [Branch ~vcs-imports/googlechrome/trunk] Rev 770: Build a bunch more of chrome/ on Linux.
<asac> no feedback
<asac> appears that noone in the bug has a real interest in testing those bits ;)
<XioNoX> good night
<asac> ubottu should provide links for branch rev ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<XioNoX> fta, do you come to the maow ?
<fta> what is that?
<XioNoX> fta, you are in paris ?
<asac> most likely mozilla meeing in paris
<fta> yes
<asac> ;)
<XioNoX> fta, https://wiki.mozilla.org/MAOW
<asac> but just because of the "m ;)
<XioNoX> Mozilla Addon workshop
<asac> the french are again not open to international contributors ;) ... everything in french ;)
<XioNoX> everybody are talking about it since 1 month
<XioNoX> asac, this is a "french only" meeting
<asac> XioNoX: which is exactly what "not open" means, yeah :-P
<fta> i was just aware of the monthly mozilla beer party in paris
<XioNoX> http://twitter.com/MAOW08
<XioNoX> fta, yes, it will finish by a beer party
<fta> that beer party is even near my office so i will try to attend the next one
<XioNoX> ok, see you next time
<XioNoX> I need to sleep, to be ready a a full mozilla day :D
<XioNoX> s/a/for
<XioNoX> see you ;)
<fta> XioNoX, you should have told me sooner
<asac> XioNoX: have fun ;)
<XioNoX> fta, in my mind everybody was aware :D
<XioNoX> i'll told you for the next one
<asac> XioNoX: you will surely be a honorous representative for ubufox ;)
<XioNoX> asac, :)
<asac> XioNoX: cu soon
<fta> XioNoX, tu nous raconteras ;)
<XioNoX> ok, no problem
<XioNoX> bye
<fta> +
<asac> nobody tells the ubuntu folks :(
<asac> hehe
<fta> lol
<asac> fta: how was your quilt wrapper called? mozquilt?
<fta> dquilt
<asac> fta: what does it do?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/48425/
<asac> fta: could we extend that to search for the first debian/patches ?
<asac> traversing up in the tree?
<asac> e.g. so it would work for build-tree/mozilla
<asac> as well?
<fta> it is already doing just that, no?
<fta> it scans for ./debian/patches ../debian/patches ../../debian/patches, down to /debian/patches
<Ampelbein> hi there! i reassigned about 80 bugs in the firefox-package to firefox-3 package since they seemed to me to be an issue with this package. wanted to let you know, just in case anyone wonders why there are some more bugs showing up in firefox-3.
<asac> Ampelbein: reassigned?
<asac> Ampelbein: as long as you assured that there was no firefox-3.0 task open that should be ok
<asac> Ampelbein: did you try to find duplicates?
<Ampelbein> asac: reassigned to firefox-3 instead of firefox.
<asac> Ampelbein: also if they are an issue with both packages you really should keep the firefox task
<asac> Ampelbein: but why reassign if they are still in firefox?
<asac> Ampelbein: the right procedure for anything that isnt critical is to create a new firefox-3.0 task
<asac> and set the firefox task to wont fix
<Ampelbein> even if the bug was not even valid in firefox-2 because the reporter chose the wrong package?
<asac> Ampelbein: no thats ok then
<asac> Ampelbein: either reassign or set firefox to invalid and add firefox-3.0
<asac> Ampelbein: thanks
<Ampelbein> those were the bugs i meant.
<asac> Ampelbein: have you seen the short summary how to process new and incomplete bugs for firefox?
<Ampelbein> will have a closer look next.
<bdmurray> asac: could you comment on gnomefreak's question in bug 246337?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246337 in firefox-3.0 "Ubuntu version not show on firefox's user-agent string for 8.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246337
<asac> Ampelbein: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook
<Ampelbein> but since there were many bugs filed against the wrong package i thought it would be a good idea to change the package first.
<asac> bdmurray: that is invalid now
<asac> what happened to that bug?
<bdmurray> asac: invalid?
<asac> bdmurray: i opened the bug and both tasks were invalid
<bdmurray> crazy kids in #ubuntu-bugs
<asac> while ubotu claimed "confirmed" when you posted here
<asac> bdmurray: its fixed released for firefox-3.0 in intrepid and hardy is fix committed
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-20
<bdmurray> asac: okay, thanks
<Ampelbein> asac: in the stockresponses it says that apport-crashes which failed retrace should be closed. is this still true? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Firefox%20crash%20report%20that%20fails%20retrace
<asac> Ampelbein: the responses probably need a face-lift
<asac> Ampelbein: well. usually yes
<asac> Ampelbein: _unless_ the reporter provided a good testcase
<asac> Ampelbein: also one can try to manually retrace - i had a few that i could retrace here, but apport failed to do that
<Ampelbein> ok, thanks.
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/cool.gif
<asac> fta: yay
<fta> still a bit slow but cool anyway
<fta> ok, tb3 should be in a good enough shape, sending to ppa
<asac> fta: ok. the feature looks much prettier
<asac> ;)
<asac> on .head now
<asac> when using the new xulrunner-1.9
<fta> want me to send it to my ppa ?
<fta> i have a bunch of users
<asac> fta: xulrunner, yes. firefox. not yet i guess.
<fta> hm, the eula thread has been closed at the #201 post
<asac> fta: in forums?
<asac> which is it?
<fta> yes
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=919444
<fta> oh, there's another one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5813286
<fta> " Firefox EULA was "giant error" -- Says Mozilla  "
<fta> asac, [reed], gasp.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/48442/
<asac> "Iceweasel is as advanced, updated and secure as anything you get from Mozilla, or long before Ubuntu updates."
<asac> lol
<asac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5786671&postcount=24
<[reed]> fta: gasp, you need symbols!
<fta> it's the kernel
<[reed]> oh, firefox killed your kernel?
<fta> no ff3.1 symbols
<[reed]> hah
<fta> not
<fta> no, it's not dead
<[reed]> yes, but whose symbols are missing in order to track down where the problem is?
<fta> seems to be the scheduler
<fta> kernel 2.6.27
<asac> fta: maybe we should provide boring old -dbg packages again
<fta> here, it's not useful, this is not ff
<asac> this no dbgsym on ppa mess and dbgsym accidentially lost in archive things always come back to us
<fta> what chan is about the kernel?
<asac> too frequently we are finding that we have no symbols for whatever some user experiencing a bug is running
<asac> fta: which kernel?
<asac> #ubuntu-kernel
<asac> is the ubuntu channel
<asac> someone please fix dpkg-genchanges :(
<asac> it always include the full source for me
<fta> really?
<asac> yes :(
<fta> i use -sa or -sd, no problem
<asac> i do bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder='debuild -S -si' ... and it includes the full source in changes
<asac> but dpkg-genchanges -S -si also does it
<fta> ppa = "bd --merge --build-dir=../ppa --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa -kB6EE20E8'"
<fta> ppa2 = "bd --merge --build-dir=../ppa --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sd -kB6EE20E8'"
<fta> ppan = "bd --native --build-dir=../ppa --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa -kB6EE20E8'"
<asac> sd?
<asac> fta: ok. now i see the difference
<fta>        -sd    Forces the exclusion of the original source and includes only the diff.
<asac> and now i understand it
<asac> well
<asac> i dont really understand
<asac> the manpage isnt accurate apparently for ubuntu
<fta> -si is a debian magic option
<fta> not ubuntu
<asac> yeah
<asac> but it worked until hardy
<asac> it was like -sd
<fta> -0/-1 vs -0ubuntu1
<asac> because we never have -0 -1
<asac> fta: yeah. but now even if i upload -0ubuntu1~asac2
<asac> it includes it
<asac> but well. thanks
<asac> i will use -sd now ;)
<asac> one step further away from debian
<fta> i assume -sd is fine for debian too
<fta> you just have to think 1st
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> too much for me :)
<asac> especially when you consider that i always typed -si even though its the default ;)
<asac> but then in ubuntu it definitly had kind of force character here
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924319
<fta> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<asac> nice ... is the packaging available?
<asac> or just the debs?
<fta> donno. codeweavers is a commercial/non-free wine
<asac> oh
<asac> fta: ok. i am uploading this firefox 3 thing to my security QA ppa. once that has some positive feedback we can spread this more widely i think.
<fta> ok
<asac> fta:  have you tried to pull that into 3.1?
<asac> or is the patch completely diverged there?
<fta> not since firefox-3.0.head #323
<fta> ~2 days ago
<asac> redhat bug 217076
<ubottu> Bug 217076 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/217076 is private
<asac> ubottu: no comprende :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no comprende :)
<asac> fedora bug 217076
<ubottu> Bug 217076 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/217076 is private
<asac> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=217076
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 217076 in ppp "ChapMS2 is broken in pppd-2.4.4" [Medium,Closed: rawhide]
<asac> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 217076
<ubottu> Bug 217076 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/217076 is private
<asac> i give up
<wikz> fta: you there !
<fta> yes
<wikz> fta: cool
<wikz> listen,I forgot to add the file .desktop
<wikz> :(
<wikz> dh_install -pspicebird-0.7
<wikz> cp: cannot stat `./debian/spicebird-0.7.desktop': No such file or directory
<wikz> Do I have to start from the beginning ?
<fta> no
<wikz> This bloody thing takes 2 hiurs to build
<fta> :)
<wikz> It's 7 in the morning and I just realized it :|
<asac> hehe
<fta> go to your build dir, where you have the debian dir, fix your problem, then dpkg-buildpackage -nc
<asac> wikz: no
<wikz> so How do I resume from here? I have added the .desktop file
<wikz> ok ok
<asac> wikz: yeah what fta said
<fta> nc stands for no clean
<wikz> cool
<asac> wikz: are you working with bzr?
<wikz> launchpad ppa ?
<asac> wikz: no ... bzr branches
<asac> our packages are maintained in bzr
<wikz> Yeah with fta's PPA TB3A1
<asac> yeah. but thats doomed to get painful
<fta> what ?
<asac> you should work directly from his bzr branch i think
<asac> but not sure how much related those packages would be
<wikz> I tested to see if it works with spice the mozilla way before doing the debian way
<wikz> asac: I will once I get hold of this whole debian building stuff :D
<asac> you are using dpkg-buildpackage for "the mozilla way" ;)
<wikz> asac: no no
<wikz> I did it earlier just to check
<asac> ah ok
<wikz> coz we merged calendar into it
<wikz> lightning is not an extension in spice
<asac> wikz: how did you do that?
<asac> wikz: i hope you didnt hack too much ;)
<asac> unless you change the ui too i mean
<wikz> lolz I can't help you on that.our prinicpal hacker does all that stuff
<asac> k
<wikz> prasaad sunkari
<wikz> #spicebird on irc.mozilla.org
<fta> damn, configure does not pass MOZ_OBJDIR recursively, it depends on .mozconfig for that :(
<asac> fta: oh
<asac> fta: you can have a mozconfig with just  MOZ_OBJDIR
<asac> I think
<asac> there is a variable
<asac> but i'd say its a bug
<fta> yep, but that's an hybrid thing.. i'd prefer to stay clean, if possible
<asac> yeah
<asac> fix the configure bug then
<fta> even export MOZ_OBJDIR doesn't work
<asac> why is in source building not supported anymore?
<asac> because they dont want to care for a proper clean?
<fta> donno, kairo said so in the source
<fta> that whole comm-central thing is a mess, they should have focus on xul sdk instead
<asac> i think tbird folks have in priincipal quite similar isues that lets say songbird have
<asac> they lack people that are wrestling with firefox core devs ot get things into xul
<asac> but thats just a guess out of my guts
<asac> fta: i think the only thing they see is that they would slip another firefox cycle if they would focus on rewriting mailnews/ in xul sdk fashion
<asac> first
<asac> so they want to add the features the world is desparately waiting for first
<fta> but by doing so, they have to fight with an unbearable build system over and over again
<asac> yeah
<fta> re-damned, the recursion thing is in autoconf, not in moz
<asac> i am not really into tbird development
<asac> but i think that rewriting all the old cruft in proper javascript would have given more flexibility afterwards
<asac> so it would have paid off
<asac> but then, imap support and such are really performance critical
<wikz> asac: I think the world is waiting for a porno mode in firefox :P
<asac> wikz: why not in tbird?
<wikz> asac: privacy mode in tbird would be helpful
<wikz> ?
<asac> wikz: what is "privacy" mode?
<wikz> the one IE8 was bragging about.Where none of the user info is stored and stuff
<wikz> and chrome
<asac> still dont understand how to do a privacy mode for a email application
<wikz> that's what I meant by a porno mode :P
<wikz> in firefox.
<fta> it's supposed to be in ff soon, probably 3.1 now that google put up the pressure
<wikz> fta: Thanks for your support.That wtretched thing did get built but I did something silly which I'm not going to tell you :P
<fta> eheh
<wikz> fta: You don't sleep on weekends either ?
<fta> i do, but when i'm on something like today, nights get shorter :P
<fta> dpkg-source is just a slow pig now in tb3.. ~500MB of source is too
<wikz> asac: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=449691
<wikz> super cool to me :)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 449691 in Mail Window Front End "improved message (view) reader pane" [Normal,New]
<gnomefreak> why does every script for irssi use the status bar for info and crap. like its not cluttered enough :(
<gnomefreak> hmm this looks strange
<fta> asac, i don't know why but my problem with tb3 is not really the .mozconfig but that the main configure wants to run build/autoconf/configure during the recursion, which does not exist. it's fine when using the standard client.mk
<asac> ok ... screens are in bug ;)
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17779249/firstrun1.png
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17779270/about_rights.png
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17779313/about_rights_expanded.png
<asac> fta: hmm
<asac> fta: is there autoconf/configure somewhere? (e.g. not in build/ directory)?
<Nafallo> bug?
<asac> Nafallo: you know that bug, dont you?
<asac> its _THE_ bug ;)
<Nafallo> possibly. haven't seen it, but I should have heard about it.
<fta> asac, on the 1st screenshot, i'm having a hard time seeing the bar
<Nafallo> what was the verdict from Mozilla?
<asac> Nafallo: bug 1 has 840 comments ... _THE_ bug has 470 within a week ;)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text)
<asac> Nafallo: its fun reading ... bug 269656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269656
<pwnguin> more like a nightmare
<pwnguin> 400 opinions
<asac> well
<Nafallo> \o/
<asac> you can just ignore the trollish comments ;)
<pwnguin> and accusations. and several replies from sabdfl
<asac> fta: well. it sticks there until you close firefox or close that notification bar
<asac> fta: the idea is that its doesnt get in your way
<fta> i guess it's fine, and definitely better than before
<Nafallo> asac: make it glow in red :-)
<asac> Nafallo: we can make it yellow
<Nafallo> and the glow? :-)
<asac> by giving it not a "info", but a warning priority
<pwnguin> i wonder why an anti phishing site has an eula
<asac> pwnguin: it doesnt have one anymore
<asac> pwnguin: there are webservices terms
<Nafallo> asac: give it killing_is_easy_killing_is_fun prio :-)
<pwnguin> ok, i wonder why an antiphishing webservice has terms
 * Nafallo stops trolling a bit again ;-)
<asac> pwnguin: why? because they want to put a disclaimer there that its not 100% accurate
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/48585/
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> i wonder how wikipedia survives without that ;)
<asac> so people that go to a website and dont get a warning, but get their identity robbed cant sue them
<asac> pwnguin: wikipedia doesnt offer a webservice that claims to prevent you from identity theft
<pwnguin> neither does mozilla ;)
<asac> pwnguin: they do through google
<asac> pwnguin: consider this. when a browser puts gmail in your homepage
<asac> you would have to read terms before using gmail
<pwnguin> which nobody does
<asac> this service just doesnt have an account for a user
<asac> pwnguin: right. but its the webservice providers decision what they want to show the user
<asac> and if they think its legally required to do so
<pwnguin> its never required, just less risky
<asac> right
<asac> and it doesnt really hurt
<asac> pwnguin: in worst case you saw those terms for nothing
<asac> in best case you feel informed
<asac> normally you dont care
<asac> pwnguin: have you looked at the screens?
<pwnguin> i saw some on planet mozilla
<asac> pwnguin: look at the one i posted above
<asac> 16:10 < asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17779249/firstrun1.png
<asac> 16:10 < asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17779270/about_rights.png
<asac> 16:10 < asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17779313/about_rights_expanded.png
<pwnguin> lemme fix some other problems on my intrepid box first
<pwnguin> (i have a scrollback...)
<pwnguin> asac: so the firefox brand requires the MPL?
<asac> pwnguin: more or less yes.
<asac> for comparison: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mozeula.html
<asac> that was the eula  before ;)
<asac> i feel like nspluginwrapper could deserve a rewrite ;)
<asac> i tried to debug this beast yesterday ... its interesting at best
<pwnguin> i wonder, can you use javascript to render on top of a video in firefox?
<asac> pwnguin: afaict the not-windowless plugin will always be on top
<asac> i somehow dont even understand how nspluginwrapper is doing this
<asac> can you paint to a Drawable in X from a different process?
<asac> xembed is simple but that is not windowless :/
<pwnguin> i only learn stuff about x when it breaks
<asac> yeah. here its broken ;) do you want to learn it?
<asac> :)
<pwnguin> depends
<pwnguin> i got an email from a moz recruiter the other day
<asac> who was it? Dan?
<pwnguin> julie?
<pwnguin> its pretty strange to get an email because of "comments you wrote on a blog"
<asac> pwnguin: hehe
<fta> asac, in hg, configure is/are no longer in the tree
<asac> fta: you mean configure.in is gone?
<fta> no, there's only the .in
<asac> good
<asac> i like that ;)
<asac> we had to patch it anyway all the time
<asac> though now if you dont auto gen it during build you might not realize that configure.in has changed
<fta> in cvs, there was a bot running autoconf each time there was a commit of configure.in, it's gone
<asac> i dont mind
<asac> for me checking files that get generated are just clutter in the archive
<fta> it is not important for us, we use DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_AUTOCONF
<asac> fta: yeah. other packages (e.g. that wnt to ship a patch) should probably also generate .md5sums
<fta> but for tb3, we need to generate 2 configure files
<asac> so they can abort build when patch isnt updated, but configure.in is
<fta> cdbs can only do 1
<asac> fta: right
<asac> i have the same impassee in NM
<asac> where i currently rip the vpn plugins into separate source packages
<asac> but i would love to use multiple configures there
<asac> maybe worth improving cdbs
<asac> but certainly gettig it into main tree
<asac> but that would mean big changes to autotools.mk i guess
<asac> all autotools should be able to handle multiple subtrees
<asac> ok... out running some errands. i have to get away from computer. did too much last week :(
<fta> i just need to find the right hook
<wikz> fta: Out of curiosity,does debian/rules pick up the config options I set in my .mozconfig ?
<fta> common-configure-indep doesn't seem right
<fta> wikz, no
<asac> fta: using existing hooks to manually to the second run is a good intermediate solution
<asac> but i think we should invest some work at some point to improve cdbs
<fta> wikz, i think it's in rules.mk
<wikz> I will take a look
<asac> fta: does the second configure depend on the first configure ... or even that first has already built?
<asac> fta: common-configure-arch
<fta> wikz, something triggers build/autoconf/mozconfig2configure
<asac> fta: or even common-configure-impl::
<asac> wikz: no it usually wont pick up .mozconfig
<asac> thats only client.mk
<wikz> asac: I need to pass a . ${topsrcdir}/collab/config/mozconfig
<asac> fta: maybe we should consider to provide an alternative to cdbs CONFIGURE in mozilla-devscripts
<asac> like MOZCONFIGURE ...
<fta> trying with common-configure-arch instead of common-configure-indep
<asac> wikz: we do that in the package directly
<asac> wikz: err in the CONFIGURE FLAGS
<asac> wikz: but it became better in the past because now you can more easily extend configure.in
<fta> asac, i'll think about it, i just want to quickly finish that tb3, it's getting on my nerves
<asac> fta: sure
<asac> try the -impl
<asac> hook
<asac> i think thats the one that should be ok
<asac> you could try to use -impl:: $(DEB_BUILDDIR)/subdir/Makefile
<asac> err
<asac> you could try to use -impl:: $(DEB_BUILDDIR)/subdir/config.status ;)
<asac> and implement your own config.status until we fix that in autotools.mk
<asac> ok ... off for real
<wikz> asac: You mean DEB_CONFIGURE_USER_FLAGS= ? fta ^^
<wikz> fta: were those last couple of lines by asac for me ?
<fta> no, for me
<wikz> ok
<wikz> so fta what do you suggest I do If I had to pass on that flag ?
<wikz> . ${topsrcdir}/collab/config/mozconfig
<fta> what do you have in that file ?
<wikz> only one line
<fta> it's better to use DEB_CONFIGURE_USER_FLAGS for --flags and DEB_CONFIGURE_SCRIPT_ENV for env vars
<wikz> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/540518
<wikz> this is the file at collab/config.moz
<wikz> this is the file at collab/config/mozconfig
<fta> the two MOZ_CO are not used for building, it's jsut for your tarball, the two options could go to DEB_CONFIGURE_USER_FLAGS
<wikz> fta: will do that
<wikz> fta: and for the other two ac_add options ?Should I add a section DEB_CONFIGURE_SCRIPT_ENV and put them there ?
<wikz> in the debian/rules file ?
<fta> ac_add_options should go to DEB_CONFIGURE_USER_FLAGS in debian/rules
<fta> mk_add_options should go to DEB_CONFIGURE_SCRIPT_ENV in debian/rules but here, it's just MOZ_CO_xx so only useful to checkout sources, which should *not* dynamic, everything should already be in your tarball
<fta> s/dynamic/be dynamic/
<wikz> fta: done
<fta> asac, common-configure-arch and configure/$(DEB_MOZ_APPLICATION) are called too late (ie after configure is run) so i used post-patches, it means i create the sub-autoconf before the main one but it's ok.
<asac> fta: post-patches should get the autoconf run, thats correct
<asac> but i would run the subconfigure in -impl/-arch or is that too late too
<asac> ?
<fta> the sub-configure is run by the main configure itself, not by our rules
<asac> ok. thought it was different
<asac> fta: have you looked where the autoconf is hooked in (the cdbs mail autoconf)?
<asac> is that in post-patches?
<fta> common-configure-arch common-configure-indep:: debian/stamp-autotools-files
<fta> debian/stamp-autotools-files:
<fta> it's in there
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok
<fta> there's a missing hook in between, as common-configure-arch is used both to run autoconf and run configure
<asac> i think that cdbs could deserve a separate common-autotools-files
<asac> so we could hook in other things _before_ configure is run
<fta> it may be possible to hook in between by inserting code between the include but it's ugly
<asac> fta: right. should be split up like above i think
<asac> fta: yeah. thats ugly
<asac> cdbs should have a proper hook to make it usable for sub layouts ;)
<fta> i agree
<asac> but then one could also look how to rpoperly do sub-layouts
<asac> without the need to write once own stuff
<fta> btw, i dropped OBJDIR, there's no reason in-source build should not be supported
<asac> so lets go for post-patches for now
<asac> fta: ok. where did you read that OBJDIR isnt supported again?
<asac> i forgot
<fta> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/Comm-central_source_code_(Mercurial)#Building
<asac> fta: actually i would love to be able to use OBJDIR by default
<asac> one goal of the packaging should always be to also allow good upstream development in the packages ... and having the objects sorted to their own tree is helpful for that imo
<fta> it's possible
<fta> but i find it weird
<asac> fta: what was the problem again? that the subconfigure didnt use the env?
<fta> you edit the source, then you have to build it from somewhere else
<fta> no, with tb3, i thought objdir wasn't passed in the recursion but in fact, after some troubleshooting, it's just that the sub configure does not exist
<asac> fta: oh. yeah. but i am doing that all the time with my upstream tree ... its just so much better to have two terminals open: 1. for editing, 2. for building instead of having to deal with all the clutter in your source trree
<asac> fta: ah ok
<asac> cool
<asac> if we could use that it would also remove all future unclean "clean" target issues
<asac> at least from the package POV
<asac> clean::
<asac>    rm -rf objdir
<fta> not even needed, objdir is wiped out by default
<asac> yeah. then thats good
<asac> i just wanted to show the point ;)
<asac> fta: so i also need comm-central?
<asac> (i only have mozilla-central as an upstream tree)
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: do i need to checkout comm-centrel inside of moz-central?
<fta> no, clone comm-central, then the client.mk script will checkout moz-central inside mozilla/ (hence the mozilla/mozilla dir) + some other stuff
<asac> oh ... that way around
<asac> hmm
<sebner> asac: /me just discovered that installing libflashsupport fixes the no sound with youtube issue but I thought this was already fixed? O_o  ^^
<asac> sebner: you need set-pulseaudio maybe
<asac> sebner: the landing to make that the default option will happen soonish
<asac> luke is working on a solution that doesnt break KDE ;)
<asac> ... which was the blocker to get that out
<sebner> asac: I thought I already did O_o )
<sebner> asac: bah, who needs kde :P
<asac> sebner: actually this kind of diversity - even though it can be cumbersome - usually helps to keep quality up ... as we have to find a _real_ solution instead of implementing whatever dirty hack comes first ;)
<sebner> asac: I know, I know ^^
<sebner> asac: do you think it will be implemented before beta freeze/release?
<asac> before beta
<sebner> sounds great :D
<asac> should happen any day
<sebner> \o/
<asac> unless something more important came up, luke is working on it
<sebner> kk
<asac> and knows a solution from what i heard
<sebner> maybe then I can satisfy my sister ^^
<asac> yeah... painful thing indeed
<asac> hope we can find a way to backport this to hardy
<sebner> asac: already too late , most will upgrade intrepid. LTS or no LTS. doesn't matter
<asac> well... there are shipping a bunch of devices with hardy
<asac> and more to come i think
<sebner> bah, mainstream :P
<asac> yeah ... but all fanatics are already using linux ;)
<asac> we need more mainstream mindshare
<asac> thats where the masses are waiting ;)
<asac> or not waiting ;)
<sebner> asac: as long as we get better hardware support :)
<asac> ok ... i am off for some real-life fun ;)
<asac> cu
<sebner> asac:  bye :)
<fta> asac, help!
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/tb3-1.png
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/tb3-2.png
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/tb3-3.png
<fta> same from dist/bin
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-21
<[reed]> asac: ping?
<asac> [reed]: pong ... still awake?
<fta> asac, i would like your help for tb3
<asac> fta: what is the problem?
<fta> Exception: ReferenceError: gBrowser is not defined
<fta> <fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/tb3-1.png
<fta> <fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/tb3-2.png
<fta> <fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/tb3-3.png
<fta> <fta> same from dist/bin
<asac> usually it means that something is missing in the chrome
<fta> assuming b1 is imminent, i doubt it's that bad
<asac> when did that start?
<fta> donno, my last version was a2 in cvs
<asac> fta: have you tried if using the "upstream" build instructions make this go away?
<gnomefreak> it started in the lat alpha or beta1 i dont remember thats one of the reasons i havent updated my PPA for b1
<gnomefreak> s/lat/last
<asac> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi
<asac> well. i am trying to build comm-central now
<asac> will try to stay away from computer as much as possible today ... otherwise my stamina will not last throughout the next week i frea
<asac> fear
 * gnomefreak thinking of taking a look at bookmarksftp maybe i can fix it and there than is no need to push another bookmarks extension
<asac> fta: could also be a corrupted profile or something
<asac> have you tried a fresh profile?
<sebner> fta: for me it's working though :)
<fta> indeed, seems better with a fresh profile, mine was a copy of my 2.0 profile
<fta> sebner, my ppa ?
<asac> fta: ok
<sebner> fta: sure
<asac> fta: copy of a .mozilla-thunderbird one?
<fta> yes
<asac> or .thunderbird (like produced by upstream builds)
<asac> fta: check wehther there is an absolute path or something
<fta> no, i clone .mozilla-thunderbird => .thunderbird-3.0 at startup
<asac> fta: yes
<asac> thats what i understood
<asac> the reason why i didnt migrate to .thunderbird in the past
<sebner> asac: and so it's working for me :)
<asac> was because there were always regressions for some people when i tried
<sebner> asac: argh -> to fta
<asac> which usually should boil down to absolute paths that are in the profile from early tbird times
<asac> i couldnt spot which ... thus maybe we have the chance to spot another in your profile ;)
<asac> fta: so lets keep your profile for futher analysis
<asac> fta: when was the .mozilla-thunderbird profile created?
<asac> like < 1 year ... or > 4 years ?
<fta> i would say 2007-02-07
<asac> ok. then its most likely a migration bug in thunderbird and not an absolute path
<asac> e.g. it would probably happen in the same way if you had used .thunderbird and would still be uing it in 3.x
<asac> fta: hildon :(
<asac> did you add that to build depedns?
<fta> hildon ? no, why ?
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48867/
<asac> urgh
<asac> let me see .. .may configure found something hildon realted on my system and just deliberately enabled some mobile feature
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48867/
<asac> sigh
<fta> libhildonmime ?
<asac> they added it without even thinking about providing a --enable switch
<asac> fta: yeah
<fta> that's in xul
<asac> if you have that on your system it will fail
<asac> the build
<asac> that needs to be fixed upstream
<asac> with a proper enable flag
<asac> same for libosso
<asac> ignorant bastards ;)
<asac> ok lets see how far we get without that mime-dev package on my system,
<asac> fta: is calendar now integrated in default builds?
<fta> i don't think so
<fta> http://home.kairo.at/blog/2008-09/welcome_calendar_to_comm_central
<fta> so it's in comm-central but not part of tb
<fta> http://www.osnews.com/story/20307/The_Linux_Ecosystem_and_Canonical_s_Contribution
<gnomefreak> well that sucks, anyone know where upstream bookmarksftp is? i cant find it anywhere, searches bring up debian i want authors version
<gnomefreak> nevermind
<fta> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/14?application=firefox&id=14
<gnomefreak> asac: i think we need to find something else. its not compatible with firefox 3 and hasnt been updated since novenber of 2004 (upstream) see https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/14?id=14&vid=15&category=  i will let debian bug that we need to find another extensions that works and is free
<fta> it's in the control file
<gnomefreak> what is?
<gnomefreak> ah the upstream link
<gnomefreak> yeah i already found it
<fta> gnomefreak, this one is mentioned as a successor https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8426
<gnomefreak> thanks.
<gnomefreak> fta: is it too late to remove bookmarksftp from repos? see bug 272746 and im working on syncplaces thank. I thnk i even have upstream bzr branch already
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272746 in bookmarksftp "Please removed bookmarksftp from Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272746
<fta> assuming ff2 is removed, there's no point in keeping this ext, it's useless
<gnomefreak> fta: thats why i filed the bug above
<fta> but for the new one, it may be too late for this cycle
<fta> asac, ^^ your thoughts ?
<asac> fta: the fortify fix hasnt landed yet :(
<asac> in 3.1
<fta> yep,i know, check my branch ;)
<sebner> asac: what fix?
<asac> fta: whats the bug id again?
<asac> moz bug
<sebner> asac: what bug?  ^ ^
<fta> bz412610_att335369_realpath_overflow.patch
<fta> mozilla bug 412610
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 412610 in Startup and Profile System "MAXPATHLEN too small for glibc's realpath()" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412610
<asac> sebner: fix for http://paste.ubuntu.com/48889/
<sebner> asac: when does this occur?
<fta> mine was bigger :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/48890/
<asac> sebner: on startup
<fta> sebner, i fixed it in my ppa
<sebner> fta: sure but it's now fixed with your new ppa version
<asac> sebner: if it doesnt happen it wont happen
<sebner> fta: ^^
<asac> sebner: we have the fix everywhere
<asac> its just not yet landed upstream
<sebner> asac: fix fix fix \o/
<asac> fta: which patch are we using?
<asac> the one with review+?
<fta> att335369
<fta> hm, i hope that browser/app/application.ini patch will not kill the builders
<fta> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Thunderbird:Thunderbird3:Schedule
<fta> if you want a good laugh: http://webaim.org/blog/user-agent-string-history/
<fta> 5474     Sep 17 Launchpad PPA     (   50) [PPA fta] Accepted: mozilla-devscripts 0.11~fta1 (source)
<fta> 5630     Sep 21 Launchpad PPA     (  101) [PPA fta] [ubuntu/intrepid] xulrunner-1.9.1 1.9.1~b1~hg20080921r19468+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1 (Accepted)
<fta> could it be that ppa will soon build for more than ubuntu ??
<gnomefreak> this isnt good :( i need smoke, i think syncplaces is non-free (ok i do know)
<gnomefreak> can someone give me an idea if this fits under any of the licenses that we can package in extensions? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/540809
 * gnomefreak needs to edit copyright first
<gnomefreak> maybe that is MPL? It looks simular from what i can tell
<gnomefreak> only thing is it doesnt say what license nor mention of Mozilla in the license
<Jazzva> Minutes for the last meeting are done... I'm not sure what are the statuses on the current tasks, so I mostly set them to "Not started". https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings/Minutes/2008-09-14
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: can you give me a hint on this license (if its ok to package it) http://pastebin.mozilla.org/540809
<Jazzva> I think it will never get into the archive.
<Jazzva> This Software and its source code are proprietary products of the Author
<gnomefreak> thats what i saw too but in another paragraph it states we can modify distribute ect...
<Jazzva> nope, just to use and distribute
<Jazzva> you are not allowed to: (a) modify or create any derivative works of the Software; (b) reverse-engineer, decompile, disassemble or otherwise attempt to derive the source code for the Software except and only to the extent that such activity is expressly permitted by applicable law notwithstanding this limitation; (c) manipulate or alter the components that make up this Software in any way; (d) sell, rent, lease, sublicense, o
<Jazzva> r otherwise transfer rights to the Software.
<gnomefreak> ah not alloowed to modify i thought it rad we could
<gnomefreak> well shit
<Jazzva> this is totally non-free...
<gnomefreak> this is starting to get hard to find one that is free
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, aren't there any on the needs-maintainer list?
<Jazzva> wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/List
<gnomefreak> yeah bookmarksftp and we cant do that
* Jazzva changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: #ubuntu-mozillateam Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Please help Mozilla QA tracker: http://tinyurl.com/6yo6g7 | Firefox 3 released to hardy-updates! | Next meeting will be held on TBA (agenda available at: http://tinyurl.com/2ekzoq )
<gnomefreak> i think we can get rid of the firefox 3 has .... to hardy
<Jazzva> huh?
<asac> bookmarksftp isnt even in the "need-maintainer" list
<gnomefreak> only bookmarkstfp was on there (i just removed it) it is no longer maintained since 2004 it has since changed to syncplaces
<gnomefreak> i just removed it
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/List
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<asac> flashgot and linkwidgets
<gnomefreak> i know
<Volans> soci
<gnomefreak> I JUST REMOVED IT due to not maintained since 2004
<asac> gnomefreak: right. so what is about linkwidgets?
<Jazzva> ok, time to check extensions...
<asac> maybe resurrect?
<gnomefreak> thats not gonna happen on my side
<gnomefreak> the source has a bunch of sources for all differnt extensions
<asac> ok. thought you were interested as you commented on the bug
<asac> hmm
<asac> so linkwidget has native components?
<gnomefreak> i was going to but i looked at the source and sid screw it too much work for something like an extensions
<asac> otherwise coulnd we just package it from .xpi instead of tree?
<gnomefreak> i guess i havent looked at xpi yet
<asac> gnomefreak: if there is no native component in the .xpi
<asac> we can just use the med-xpi- tools
<asac> if there is a license missing in the xpi we can ask the author to also ship the license in it
<asac> and ask him for permission to add it to the pseudo-xpi-source until that happens
<Jazzva> asac, how about filing two bugs? One for "Packages depend on firefox-2, and don't have a version which is compat with firefox 3. Remove them" and the second one for "Update packages"
<asac> Jazzva: oh ... i cannot say how thankful i am that you took the initiative and brought up minutes
<Jazzva> asac, I'm ashamed I didn't do it few days ago, as I said
<asac> Jazzva: which package would be in the "update packages"
<asac> Jazzva: err, actually the minutes were my task afair :(
<Jazzva> asac, still not sure. Haven't checked them yet
<Jazzva> asac, I think it was mine... but never mind :)
<asac> ok ;)
<asac> now they are done
<Jazzva> asac, I would open a bug report for "Update them" if there are those that can be updated
<gnomefreak> http://mirrors.ibiblio.org/pub/mirrors/mozdev.org/clav/linkwidget/  2006.
<Jazzva> and that would only be for those extensions that depend only on ff-2, but there is an update that is compat with ff-3
<gnomefreak> and still has nothing to do with bookmarks
<gnomefreak> it being 2 years old its likely no longer maintained (atleast google hasnt found anything newer that 07/2006
<gnomefreak> i hav others to work on but this isnt just for ubuntu its also for debian (bookmark extension)
<gnomefreak> not sure how debian handles non free extensions but when he replys ill ask him about it
<gnomefreak> seems that Vimperator is shipping license.txt in the CVS  asac that is atleast said on the bug you filed on it
<gnomefreak> gmail notifier still no license afaict
<Jazzva> woohoo... I passed the last hardest (or most boring) exam... telecommunications :)
<Jazzva> just saw that
<Volans> congratulations Jazzva!!! :)
<Jazzva> thanks Volans :)
<asac> urgh
<asac> having javascript turned off while previewing a blog entry isnt good :(
<asac> it saved multiple items for each preview
<Volans> LOL
<asac> yeah ... and as it is, this time planet ubuntu was immediately publishing it
<Volans> better than administrate an SMF forum with JS disabled asac ;)
<asac> not like 30 minutes later
<asac> hehe
<asac> anyway ... disregard what is currently on planet
<asac> the real content (which of course missed this planet publisher run) is: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/152-ubuntu-mozillateam-minutes-14th-sep-08-....html
<fta> http://teddziuba.com/2008/09/a-web-os-are-you-dense.html  :)
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for the day i think
<asac> gnomefreak: enjoy
<gnomefreak> thanks ill try to
<asac> fta: so how about an upload batch ;)
<asac> fta: next week there will be sec release. is there a seamonkey 1.1.12 tag already?
<fta> SEAMONKEY_1_1_12_RELEASE
<fta> but not sure it's really out yet
<fta> asac, ok for the upload batch but not before 6pm today, i have somewhere to go to 1st.
<asac> fta: ok cool. lets say at 7?
<asac> i added bug 272772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272772 in firefox-3.0 "packages that Depend/Recommend/Suggest firefox (meta-package) must alternatively Depend/Recommend/Suggest abrowser" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272772
<asac> and made it release critical
<asac> i also included the current result of apt-cache rdepends firefox
<asac> we should go through that list and add bug tasks for each package that needs to be updated
<asac> however, i think there is no other way to verify that than doing an apt-get source ... and looking at the control
<asac> anyone wants to help? :)
<asac> Volans: you asked if you could help on the transition right? ;)
<Volans> asac: translation of what?
 * Volans try to remember
<asac> Volans: transition ;)
<asac> Volans: bug 272772
<Volans> ah yes! :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272772 in firefox-3.0 "packages that Depend/Recommend/Suggest firefox (meta-package) must alternatively Depend/Recommend/Suggest abrowser" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272772
<Volans> sure
<asac> Volans: read https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/272772/comments/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272772 in firefox-3.0 "packages that Depend/Recommend/Suggest firefox (meta-package) must alternatively Depend/Recommend/Suggest abrowser" [High,Confirmed]
<Volans> (I have sent you a mail tonight with a summary of med-scripts)
<asac> most work should be to look and identify packages out of that list that really need to be updated
<asac> Volans: oh.
<asac> Volans: did you committ them too?
<asac> (i try to not read email on sunday - i dont want to read bad news ;))
<Volans> lol
<Volans> no don't have committed waiting your feedback
<Volans> due to some problems...
<Volans> is a very long email, sorry :)
<asac> urgh
<asac> ok let me try to find it without looking at anything else
<Volans> there is a list of newer version for 10 of 16 branches tested
<Volans> for 6 the script fails for 2 different reason (no actual version in existing branch OR no actual version on AMO folder)
<Volans> this is a very shor summary :)
<Volans> asac: in the meantime, I can do some automatic change to the packages for the transition of abrowser? (excluding extensions ATM)
<Volans> asac: the list in the bug you have reported was made on intrepid right?
<asac> Volans: ok
<asac> Volans: those that have no proper version in install.rdf are not xpi packaged
<asac> so they can be ignored for now .... i think
<asac> at least for the moment
<Volans> ok
<asac> Volans: also ... i think we should use explicit tags
<asac> so you can better identify which version is actually packaged
<Volans> in the branch name?
<asac> Volans: no ... i think that we should use bzr tag
<asac> like MED_XPI_AMO_0.7a
<asac> or something
<asac> Volans: but we only have to look at .upstream for this round
<Volans> some extensions have only .ubuntu
<Volans> and not .upstream
<asac> Volans: yes. those need to be resurrected
<asac> Volans: either rev 1 is .upstream
<asac> or the last revision you see in the bzr log that was merged
<asac> you can then do bzr branch -r 7.1.4 extension.ubutun extension.upstream
<asac> and get a perfect upstream branch
<Volans> ok so I have to change this in the scripts, actually I have used the .ubuntu because there are more than .upstream
<asac> (7.1.4 being the revision that you see in bzr log as being merged)
<Volans> yes
<asac> Volans: no. i think those that dont have .upstream need to be fixed manually once
<Volans> ok
<asac> Volans: no need to put that much work in to fixing it smartly in script
<asac> its not easy to find which was the last "upstream" merge programatically
<Volans> no no manually
<asac> as there could also be merged from packaging branches
<asac> yeah
<Volans> instead, for the abrowser transition the right way is download source package, change debian control and changelog and re-package?
<asac> Volans: thats a one time action. later people should request an "upstream" branch before starting to do the packaging
<asac> Volans: yeah. well. you can do that ... or just look in debian/control ... if it has firefox in depends/recommends/sugests, just add a bug target
<asac> err
<asac> task
<asac> so fta and me can go over the bug tasks and upload all packages
<asac> debdiff might be ok, but doesnt really take work from us
<asac> but getting a reduced list of packages that are affected would help a lot
<asac> because then we could just go package by package and upload
<Volans> actually I'm downloading all the source packages
<asac> Volans: right
<asac> but since you cannot upload it doesnt take much work from us if you append a debdiff
<asac> we have to download all those that you find need to be changed too
<asac> and adding the depend and recommends just takes a second or two ;)
<asac> D) if ubuntu version was uploaded to AMO before then 25/03/2007 (AMO
<asac> public folder have 25/03/2007 00:00 as datetime for all older addons)
<asac> Volans: ^^
<asac> what problem does that cause?
<asac> we sync all anyway, right?
<Volans> all the version older than 25/03/2007 00:00 have the same date and time on AMO, as I use ls -t this do not list the extensions in proper way
<Volans> this happen only if the actual Ubuntu packaged version
<asac> Volans: is that for "get-import-queie"?
<asac> Volans: mirror just runs wget right?
<asac> (and shouldnt care for the sake of proper synching)
<Volans> yes, is only for get-newer
<asac> Volans: we should sort that by install.rdf version
<asac> and not by date/timestamp
<asac> thought you did that :)
<asac> might be a bit more tricky ... maybe sh is too bad for that. feel free to use whatever script language helps you ... or even C code ;)
<Volans> actually I have made a little simpler version, but can be done in a simple way
<Volans> actually I list with ls- l and check the install.rdf
<Volans> and stop when found the actual ubuntu version
<Volans> in this way I don't made version comparison
<Volans> that can be tricky
<Volans> asac: damn mozilla-openoffice.org source package is 820MB :)
<asac> Volans: skip that ... if thats too much for you
<asac> fta loves to download huge chunks through his gigabit pipe ;)
<Volans> that pacakge already downloaded... I was wondering why it does not have already finished and made a du -csh :D
<asac> ah ok
<asac> Volans: yeah. so just add the package to the bug when they have firefox mentioned directly
<asac> i will be off for 30 minutes or so
<Volans> me too, but for a couple of hour or so
<Volans> so you prefer to add the task instead of made a debdiff asac?
<asac> Volans: task is a must ... debdiff is ok, but not requred
<Volans> ok so task :) you know if I can do that automatically with the new LP API?
<asac> Volans: most likely you can ;)
<asac> but most likely it will take more time ;)
<Volans> LOL
<asac> Volans: you have to click "also affects distribution"
<asac> and use Ubuntu -> packagename
<asac> then set it to triaged or confirmed - in case you dont have triaged powers yet
<Volans> yes I know thanks, download finished
<fta> back, sooner than expected.
<fta> asac, ready when you are
<asac> fta: volans is still doing some preps ;)
<asac> not sure if want to start right away :)
<Volans> I have the list ready
<fta> what for ?
<Volans> attacching to the bug
<asac> Volans: did you open tasks?
<asac> ah cool
<asac> fta: figuring which rdepends actually require modification
<asac> fta: so we can go through a reduced list ... and not the one you get by apt-cache rdepends
<asac> fta: he is opening tasks in the bug right now
<Volans> asac: fta https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/272772/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272772 in firefox-3.0 "packages that Depend/Recommend/Suggest firefox (meta-package) must alternatively Depend/Recommend/Suggest abrowser" [High,Confirmed]
<asac> fta: once thats done we can easily coordinate who looks into what by assigning each task ;)
<asac> Volans: good. except that that list is cluttered a bit by firefox-3.0
<asac> and firefox-2 ;)
<fta> asac, i guess i can start with the ones in universe and you by main
<Volans> I'm going out now but hope to find some time later today.
<Volans> asac: what is the problem?
<asac> fta: right. but i would love to have a list first.
<Volans> I can regenerate it in a couple of seconds ;)
<asac> Volans: well. that list also includes packages with firefox-3.0
<asac> Volans: if firefox-3.0 is there then we dont need to touch it
<Volans> ak ok sorry, let me made some changes to the script and regenerate the list
<asac> Volans: i mean... if there is "firefox" we always want to touch it
<asac> but if there is only firefox-3.0 we dont need to
<Volans> ok
<asac> fta: ok. so changelog entry could read:
<asac> abrowser addition upload by mozillateam
<asac> * fix LP: #272772: packages that Depend/Recommend/Suggest firefox (meta-package) must alternatively Depend/Recommend/Suggest abrowser
<asac>   - update debian/control
<asac> fta: usually we should respect teh changelog format ... at least if we can see a line ;)
<Volans> ah asac for gnome-do-plugins there isn't a source package
<Volans> I got an apt error
<asac> Volans: ok. we should note those and think later what to do about them
<asac> fta: ok. Volans appears to not have the time to add the bug targets. so probably we should add the package before upload (to properly track something)
<asac> fta: ok. then lets start with those that are not extensions
<asac> i will add the packages to the bug and assign to me which i am working on ... so we dont conflict
<asac> ;)
<Volans> asac: lines with only firefox-2?
<fta> give me 5 min, i'm writing a small helper script to take care of dl and changelog, i keep control manual as it could be tricky
<asac> Volans: not needed for this
<Volans> ok
<asac> Volans: so basically all those locales should not be in there ;)
<Volans> yes I'm doing it
<asac> Volans: can you also dump the section there to?
<asac> like "main" or universe?
<asac> (next or under the package name)?
<asac> if you have no time then its fine
<Volans> sure, Is a matter of seconds :D
<asac> fta: you probably should abort the apt-get source download when there is Vcs-Bzr header
<Volans> asac what is the wuickest way do get the main or universe?
<asac> probably needs to take look
<fta> there are some, but if it's debian, we should do it anyway right ?
<fta> NOTICE: 'screenlets' packaging is maintained in the 'Svn' version control system at:
<fta> svn://svn.debian.org/python-apps/packages/screenlets/trunk
<asac> Volans: the binary packages have pool/{universe,main}/ ... in their filename ... maybe that?
<asac> Volans: i assume you are looking at the Packages?
<asac> Volans: arent there two packges? one for main and one for universe?
<asac> Volans: if you use apt-cache then the .deb file path is probably the way to go
<Volans> I have do an apt-get source for the list
<asac> fta: yeah. that is probably a debian package ... we should forward the patch to debbugs
<asac> and tag it somehow :/
<Volans> the new log is only 140 lines
<asac> fta: but if its not an ubuntu bzr, we can just upload
<asac> fta: if it doesnt have a ubuntu package version we have to ubuntunize maintainer fields too ;)
<asac> like: sed -e 's/Maintainer: /XSBC-Original-Maintainer: /
<fta> based on what ? motu ? mt ?
<asac> fta: motu
<asac> if its univerese
<fta> ok
<asac> core dev if its main
<Volans> asac: new list attached to the bug
<Volans> sorry, now I really have to go :)
<asac> but i will do main anyway
<asac> Volans: thanks
<Volans> I don't have done the manin-univertse thing...
<asac> Volans: much better ;)
<asac> Volans: yeah. should be really just a few (if any) main packages
<asac> so fine
<asac> ubufox
<asac> will do that in bzr now
<asac> the upload has to wait for the EULA resolution though
<asac> fta: ok. i assigned ubufox to me in the bug
<asac> fta: may i go ahead and add packages and assign a few to you?
<asac> (basically going down the list
<fta> sure
<asac> ok will do
<Volans> the only error is gnome-do-plugins on apt-get source... good job, see you later :)
<asac> i somehow like transition bugs ;)
<asac> thats something launchpad is actually prepared to do properly ;)
<asac> at least compared to the "search bugs for strings"-use-case
<asac> which is completely non existing for me :(
<asac> Jazzva: could you look if amsn is a proper done extension?
<asac> Jazzva: from the depends list that i just saw it looks like it was just synched from debian
<asac> and firefox as depends properly predates iceweasel and most likely means its not properly installed
<asac> (at least i havent heard of it ... which of course means it might have slipped through) ;)
<asac> fta: hmm. most really are extensions which need to be fixed in bzr :/
<asac> but they are in ubuntu-dev so you should be able to commit there too
<fta> dch is not script friendly
<asac> fta: yeah... thats what i said once ;)
<asac> when i did auto build script for gnash
<asac> your reply was: "cat is better anyway ;))"
<asac> ok this bugs finally becomes slow ;)
<fta> i'm nearly done
<fta> i mean, with my script
<asac> fta: ok i decided to assign the openoffice.org upload to our openoffice maintainer
<asac> so we dont have to bother with that beast
<fta> yep, good news :)
<asac> milestoning so RMs nag him in case he doesnt care or doesnt notice
<asac> fta: ok. wait a few more minutes for me to finish this
<asac> its a bit lenghty ;)
<fta> i don't touch native packages, and packages maintained in bzr/lp
<asac> fta: huh?
<fta> i mean, my script
<asac> fta: you wont touch extensions?
<asac> ah
<asac> fta: ok.
<asac> i only can hope that this clicking-orige gives decent karma at least :(
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48963/
<fta> hm, i need to show diff
<fta> hm, would be nice to do a temporary bzr branch :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> why not ;)
<asac> actually james_w already has a mirror somewhere of all packages
<asac> but he isnt here today
<asac> ok i think bug 272772 is properly triaged
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272772 in zekr "packages that Depend/Recommend/Suggest firefox (meta-package) must alternatively Depend/Recommend/Suggest abrowser" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272772
<asac> we probably should rerun volans script once we are done
<asac> but i have the feeling that all the bzr branches need also to be "auto" updated
<asac> at least the changelog
<asac> what a massive bug ;)
<fta> hm, i need to be smarter with the maintainer field
<fta> main vs universe
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48967/
<asac> fta: well. there should really be just one or two packages in main
<asac> openoffice is already dealt with
<asac> and ubufox is on my list
<asac> fta: oh ... when you commit to bzr either use debcommit or pass --fixes lp:272772 to bzr commit
<asac> fta: in that way the branch will be auto connected to the bug on launchpad
<asac> which is _cool_ (TM)
<fta> hmm? i meant a tempo branch just for us, not something to push to lp
<asac> fta: yeah. i talked about those that are on a branch -> extensions
<fta> oh
<asac> we need to do them in branch and upload then
<asac> just wanted to point out that debcommit automagically passes --fixes lp:xxxx to bzr commit
<fta> let me finish that 1st ;)
<asac> and if you use that it will automatically show up the branch in bug once you pushed it
<fta> do we have pkgs both in main and universe ?
<asac> fta: extensions?
<asac> fta: ah
<asac> you mean split!
<asac> not that i know of, but there is a bunch of packages in that list i havent seen before :)
<asac> so cant tell _
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/48974/
<fta> oops
<asac> fta: yeah. can you use: $NAME and $DEBEMAIL so i can use it too?
<fta> it's dch
<Jazzva> asac, amsn is not an extension. It should be a MSN messenger...
<asac> fta: ah cool
<asac> Jazzva: oh
<Jazzva> (sorry, i had some friends over, and I was a bit away0
<Jazzva> )
<asac> Jazzva: all fine. so is that something that uses the gecko engine?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48980/
<Jazzva> asac, it shouldn't use. It's written in tcl/tk. Perhaps it's just using firefox as default browser when opening links.
<RainCT> asac: uhm.. wouldn't a "Provides: firefox" in abrowser be enough instead of bug #272772?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272772 in zekr "packages that Depend/Recommend/Suggest firefox (meta-package) must alternatively Depend/Recommend/Suggest abrowser" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272772
<asac> fta: ok. ubufox fix committed
<Nafallo> ubufix? :-)
<Jazzva> asac, what about what RainCT suggested?
<asac> i dont think that provides works well for non-virtual packages
<asac> so when you have abrowser installed and you install ubufox, firefox would still be pulled in and the provides: is probably not strong enough to keep abrowser installed
<asac> thats my guess. maybe i am wrong ;)
<Nafallo> KVM and try it out :-)
<asac> Nafallo: i dont need kvm ;)
<asac> i need to rebuild firefox package ;)
<Nafallo> I'm not going to write what I just thought ;-)
<asac> hehe
<asac> well. it takes 2 minutes nowaday
<fta> asac, ok, i think i'm good with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48985/
<asac> fta: hmm.
<asac> ok
<asac> ah you show the diff automatically
<asac> thats good
<fta> that's why i used bzr :)
<fta> you could also test build and create the src package with your usual aliases
<asac> fta: ok. lets use it then
<asac> fta: i am trying the provides: option right now
<asac> but i doubt its good enough
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48989/
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/add-abrower.sh.txt
<asac> ok wait one more minute
<fta> oops, bad, don't use that scrupt
<asac> yeah i am not yet finished anyway ;)
<fta> fixed, re-dl if you already took it
<asac> ok. the provides behaviour is better then expected. but i am bit scared
<fta> as you want, it's a 1 line change in my script
<RainCT> perhaps someone in #ubuntu-devel can confirm if there may be problems with it or not
<asac> Jazzva: RainCT: here is the downside of having a Provides: of something that is not virtual: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/screenshots/ptitude_abrowser_provides.png
<asac> err
<asac> Jazzva: RainCT: here is the downside of having a Provides: of something that is not virtual: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/screenshots/aptitude_abrowser_provides.png
<asac> RainCT: i am pretty sure that there are even other problems
<asac> the other option would be to introduce a real virtual package like:
<asac> 100%-firefox-compatible
<asac> ;)
<RainCT> (that package has a typo in "seamonkey", btw)
<RainCT> heh
<asac> good catch
<gnomefreak> is .xfs a normal MS excell extension?
<asac> i havent seen that extension
<asac> fta: ok ... maybe add the bzr checkout then ;)
<gnomefreak> OO.o gives a bunch of excel extensions :(
<asac> fta: lets get started then. i think for this transition we only need on commit that is also the RELEASE commit
<fta> hold on, i'm improving the regexp
<fta> bzr checkout ?
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> fta: well. i think thats easiest
<RainCT> by the way, why did you add abrowser instead of iceweasel?
<fta> where ?
<asac> RainCT: various reasons
<asac> RainCT: one is that abrowser is better ;)
<asac> RainCT: further, we cannot sync ... and debian probably would hate if we shipped our firefox as iceweasel
<asac> instead of syncing
<asac> or merging
<asac> RainCT: what we can do though at some point is to provide and iceweasel-branding package
<asac> i dont see a reason why not
<asac> but that could also be done _outside_ the firefox-3.0 sources, but anyone who wants to do that
<fta> but that would mean another transition
<fta> asac, plz re-grab http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/add-abrower.sh.txt  it is 0.03
<asac> RainCT: but there are more reasons. one quite important is that we have a neutral branding
<asac> and our goal is to improve the packaging in such a way that downstreams can easily use their own branding
<fta> more importantly, we still provide firefox to those who don't care about all this :)
<RainCT> asac: Oh. That last point is interesting, although I don't see how it would be useful :P
<fta> asac, should I start now ? or do you want "Provides" ?
<asac> RainCT: why?
<asac> fta: yeah. let me do the start ;)
<asac> fta: i just commented on the bug
<fta> asac, make sure you have my 0.03
<asac> fta: ok that doesnt have auto branching and trying the same logic there yete, right?
<asac> fta: you dont need the full package before knowning that its maintaine din bzr
<fta> no, but i could do it too, it's not that difficult.
<RainCT> asac: well.. what's the point of having 50 different brandings for Firefox?
<asac> it should be visible in apt-cache
<asac> RainCT: the point is that firefox is the main brand ... everything else is just to get out of some restrictions
<asac> and there will be no such thing like a "strong" brand name
<fta> asac, let's postpone for 1h then, i can improve the script a bit more after dinner
<asac> think about it like mozilla being the big emporer and then there are plenty of people that dont like mozilla, but have different goals/attitudes
<asac> so they cannot join forces
<asac> also joining forces requires negotiation ... and thats difficult among rebells
<asac> and coordination and all that kind of stuff
<asac> RainCT: i worked with debian mozilla team for a long time ... and whatever i tried to do, they had different opinions.
<asac> i wont really try to change that anymore in future
<asac> the other option might have been icecat
<sebner> asac: yeah, sometimes Debian folks are really strange
<asac> but thats not really a strong project too
<asac> sebner: i am a debian developer ... so there hopefully are reasonable ones
<asac> only problem is that in the mozilla area the appear to be extreme out-of-band ;)
<sebner> asac: for sure ^^
<RainCT> asac: That still doesn't explain why you would want more than one unbranded Fx in Ubuntu (I'm not saying that it's a bad idea to make it easy to have different brands, just wondering if there's a reason for that)
<fta> asac, ok to postpone a little bit to let me improve this script ?
<asac> RainCT: read what i wrote
<asac> RainCT: i dont want any unbranded ffox in ubuntu ... i just want to provide _downstreams_ with something that they can easily use
<fta> asac, i means less manual work so imho it's worth it
<fta> it
<asac> for whatever branding they chose
<asac> fta: sure
<asac> fta: you can check for bzr upfront ... then branch bzr and maybe get the orig in tarballs/ directory (otherwise bzr should do that automagically anyway)
<asac> fta: but the patching should be the same i guess
<fta> am i allowed to push to lp/~ubuntu-dev now ?
<asac> fta: yes
<asac> fta: thats your realm ;)
<fta> hm, great :)
<fta> i thought it was only core-devs
<asac> fta: no ... thats ~ubuntu-core-dev
<fta> oh
<asac> fta: i think ubuntu-dev was created to avoid name confusion
<asac> fta: and also to later allow other teams than MOTU to upload to universe
<asac> e.g. MOTU is a membmer of ubuntu-dev
<asac> core-dev is a direct member of ubuntu-dev too
<asac> mozillateam could at some point also become a member of ubuntu-dev
<asac> (hopefully)
<asac> so people wont need to become a motu, but joining mozillateam would make them eligible for uploading
<asac> not sure if there would be any standard requirements our team policy has to fulfill
<fta> strange, apt-cache doesn't report Vcs-Browse
<asac> fta: hmm
<asac> fta: you could also download Packages:
<fta> Vcs-Bzr is ok though
<asac> Packages
<asac> or Sources
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> fta: ok ... thopugh tit doesnt display anything
<asac> if its Bzr-Bzr then its fine
<asac> it think -Browser is a not official fork
<asac> RainCT: once the EULA thing is over we will draft an abrowser FAQ
<asac> that should explain a bit whats the idea and why thats the way that was taken
<RainCT> asac: OK, thanks :). About your last comment on the bug, will you suggest Debian to use such a firefox-compatible-browser package?
<asac> RainCT: why not?
<asac> RainCT: i hope they do
<asac> RainCT: of course: would be hard ;)
<asac> but would be a thing worth discussing imo
<fta> asac, hmm, what if the branch is UNRELEASED ??
<asac> fta: which branch?
<asac> fta: in general i would say that we should just add the new changelog, fix it and push
<asac> and maybe get a log so we can look why that isnt release
<asac> and maybe release it
<asac> fta: which bgranch in ~ubuntu-dev is UNREALEASED?
<asac> fta: actually only release bits should go there
<asac> so that would indicate something went wrong ;)
<RainCT> indeed (although I guess people would still want extensions to be merged to s/Iceweasel/Firefox/ the description :()
<asac> RainCT: i think we could find a term both can use:
<asac> xyz extension for firefox compatible browsers (iceweasel, abrowser, icecat, firefox ...)
<fta> asac, no, i was just doing the corner cases, i will abort if i find one
<asac> RainCT: and since we have a bunch of extensions we could contribute to debian
<asac> quite easily, its in our hand to set a "standard"
<asac> ;)
<asac> when 70% of the extensions use some practice, it will probably help to convince others to folloow for the sake of unification
<RainCT> Yep. Is the extensions .mk thing already in Debian?
<asac> RainCT: unfortunately not yet.
<asac> probably my fault. but debian is frozen anyway. and i dont want to beg in debian-release ;)
<asac> so lenny+1
<asac> we should tackle that
<RainCT> asac: something more: your "this is free software.." message bar is cool (well, as cool as a licensing thingie can be) :)
<asac> fta: Jazzva: oh. glandium answered in my blog about mozilla-devscripts
<asac> in response to meeting entry
<fta> url?
<asac> posted above
<asac>  /lastlog asoftsite
<asac> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/152-ubuntu-mozillateam-minutes-14th-sep-08-....html
<Jazzva> hmm... why?
<asac> why what?
<Jazzva> why wouldn't they accept the package?
<Jazzva> (though, I'm not sure what's everything that is in mozilla-devscripts)
<asac> i doubt he has any say on what gets accepted :)
<asac> worst case is that they wont adopt it ;)
<Jazzva> that means extensions diverging forever :)
<asac> Jazzva: well. plan is to use that, upload extensions that are not in debian
<asac> and then convince extension maintainers to use xpi.mk or whatever
<Jazzva> yeah, it sure is easier :)
<asac> Jazzva: glandium doesnt maintain many extensions
<asac> maybe one
<Jazzva> well, I don't see why they wouldn't accept xpi.mk. That also means more packaged extensions for them
<Jazzva> just to change one variable (MOX_XPI_INSTALL_DIRS)
<Jazzva> (or whatever it's named)
<asac> Jazzva: most likely his "some" referred to xpi.mk
<Jazzva> right :)
<asac> Jazzva: lp-export-locales.mk is certainly not much useful for debian
<asac> mozclient could be quite useful imo. at least to unify how to get latest ice* sources
<asac> but we cannot force the maintainers to adopt that
<asac> only packages i can change is icedove and iceowl
<asac> and maybe iceape, but thats questionable.
<asac> even though we are formally a maintenance team, glandium did most of the work and thus I dont feel entitled to do that without him agreeing
<fta> asac, maybe it's mozclient, it's the biggest part of m-d in terms of files and code
<fta> asac, what commit code should i use for the branches ?
<fta> i mean, commit message
<fta> i see no common format
<fta> Bug 272263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272263 in icedove-dispmua "icedove-dispmua: Package has a Depends on icedove (<= 2.0.0.99) which cannot be satisfied in Intrepid" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272263
<asac> fta: those in bzr are mostly extensions i guess
<asac> fta: so our "standard" format should apply
<fta> just * RELEASE 1.2.3 to intrepid ?
<fta> or that + the changelog entry
<asac> fta: RELEASE 1.x.x to ubuntu/intrepid
<asac> and then
<asac> * fix LP:#yyxxx - this was done to fix it
<asac> actually RELEASE 1.x.x-yubuntuZ
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/49024/
<asac> fta: looks decent ;)
<fta> testing a few other cases before calling it good
<fta> ...
<asac> kk
<fta> oh, you took also some in universe
<asac> sigh
<asac> our ppp appears to be outdated
<fta> **** Package version is 7.14.4-1build1 in universe
<fta> **** It's a debian package
<fta> **** New version will be 7.14.4-1build1ubuntu0
<fta> hm
<asac> as upstream hasnt baked a release for ages
<asac> why do i have to go though git now to find a patch :(
<asac> fta: as i said: there are no in main ;)
<asac> i think i am already done by committing ubufox :)
<fta> lol
<fta> 7.14.4-1build1ubuntu0 seems strange but correct
<asac> fta: so that was a not modified debian package before?
<fta> nip2
<asac> ?
 * gnomefreak really hates people today :(
<fta> asac, it's nip2 (just picking random pkg in the list to test the script)
<asac> gnomefreak: hate never helps and seldomly yields good results for any party;)
<asac> fta: ah ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> nip2 is probably not in bzr
<asac> fta: look at the Maintinaer: field
<asac> can you please check whether MOTU is maintaining that in debian or if the version is a bug?
<asac> if its really a merged package then the package version is incorrect from what i can tell
<asac> e.g. we should fix it and use plain 0ubuntu1
<fta> -Maintainer: Jay Berkenbilt <qjb@debian.org>
<fta> +Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu.ubuntu.com>
<fta> +XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Jay Berkenbilt <qjb@debian.org>
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> fta: err
<asac> i have MOTU in my apt-cache
<fta> what ?
<asac> so it cant be just now
<asac> anyway
<asac> if the package currently in archive is a merge then the version should have ubuntuX
<asac> let me look at debian
 * fta updating chroot to be sure...
<asac> yeah ...d ebian doesnt use buildX
<asac> its just 7.14.5-1
<asac> in lenny
<asac> and sid
<asac> maybe ask the guy who did the merge ;)
<asac> not 100% sure if buildX is working (e.g. prevents auto synchs)
<asac> but most likely its wrong
<asac> havent seen it being used before at least
<gnomefreak> is license spelled right?
 * gnomefreak gets ready to curse at upstream morons
<gnomefreak> they use 2 websites and packages and no where does it mention a license
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<fta> asac, the script is not committing or pushing by itself, so let's keep that for the manual check
<fta> flashplugin-nonfree is not in the list ?
<fta> asac, what is the right dput target ? ubuntu ?
<asac> fta: yes
<asac> fta: try one and see what happens :)
<asac> fta: most likely flashplugin-nonfree depends on xulrunner-1.9
<fta> it was in comment #2
<asac> fta: i think one good session topic for UDS would be "cleaning up the mozilla mess - fixing depends, alternatives and such ..."
<fta> :)
<asac> i think ppp is so outdated that i wont be able to cherry pick the fixes we need
<fta> hm, seems it's not working for branches
<asac> hmm
<asac> introducing 2 years of more or less active upstream development doesnt feel good that late in the cycle too
<asac> fta: what isnt working for branches?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/49038/
<asac> fta: thats a bug in builddeb
<asac> fta: it downloads the tarball to the wrong dir
<asac> fta: manually copy it from .. to ../tarballs
<asac> to fix that
<asac> s/copy/move/
<fta> grrr
<asac> james_w is aware of that
<asac> but shouldnt be really hard i would say
<fta> except that it in the middle of bd
<asac> let me see if i can spot that easily
<fta> i need to fetch the tarball myself
<asac> hmm the code looks sane
<gnomefreak> there frigging finished with them today
<asac> fta: well. better fix bzr builddeb ;)
<asac> fta: or let it fail once, and try again if you find a downloaded tarball in wrong directory ;)
<gnomefreak> ok 3 done and 1 on hold
<gnomefreak> we are running out of extensions btw
<gnomefreak> just have to get what we have done in archives if too late for intrpeid i guess intrepid+1
<fta> good, fixed
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/add-abrower.sh.txt  0.04
<asac> fta: maybe expliceitly spoecifiying --tarball-dir= ... helps?
<fta> too late :)
<asac> fta: so did you do an upload?
<fta> nope, not yet
<fta> but i'm ready now
<asac> fta: i would suggest to try one package ;)
<fta> i'm starting with xfig
<asac> hmm what was the bug?
<fta> -Suggests: xfig, firefox|www-browser, xpdf-reader|pdf-viewer
<fta> +Suggests: xfig, firefox | abrowser|www-browser, xpdf-reader|pdf-viewer
<asac> i somehoe lost it :(
<fta> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/272772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272772 in ubufox "packages that Depend/Recommend/Suggest firefox (meta-package) must alternatively Depend/Recommend/Suggest abrowser" [High,Fix committed]
<asac> fta: i think editing the whitespaces would be nice ;)
<fta> i did
<asac> unifying :) i mean :)
<asac> huh?
<asac> ok
<fta> pushed
<asac> \o/
<asac> lets see ;)
<asac> fta: looks good
<asac> i mean the latest script
<asac> i tried with all-in-one-sidebar
<asac> fta: hmm. i think a "checkout" would make sense
<gnomefreak> anyone know who Yaroslav Halchenko is?
<asac> now that i see it ;)
<asac> but i can change that i guess
<asac> fta: hmm ... you do bzr commit in some cases
<asac> when is that?
<asac> ah ok when its not a branch ;)
<fta> the initial commit of my fake branch
<asac> fta: the output how to commit doesnt have the line feeds
<asac> bzr commit -m "* RELEASE 0.7.4-0ubuntu2 to ubuntu/intrepid\n* fix LP: #272772: packages that Depend/Recommend/Suggest firefox (meta-package)\n  must alternatively Depend/Recommend/Suggest abrowser\n  - update debian/control"
<asac> i think we dont need to escape them?
<fta> it does if you copy paste this line
<fta> that's idea
<fta> did you try it ?
<asac> fta: you can alos just copy and paste multi line, cant you?
<fta> subject: [ubuntu/intrepid] xfig 1:3.2.5-rel-2ubuntu2 (Accepted)
<asac> works for me
<fta> i'm using tcsh
<asac> fta: works good here
<asac> hmm
<fta> but i write my scrits in pure sh
<gnomefreak> thats why we use bash ;) it just works
<fta> scripts
<fta> bash is evil
<gnomefreak> its a smart version of tcsh
<Nafallo> huh?
<fta> \o/ https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<Nafallo> we've moved to dash? :-)
<fta> bash != tcsh
<gnomefreak> afaik pre vim its not a smart term
<gnomefreak> s/pre/per
<asac> fta: ok. lets use checkout and remove the bzr push instruction
<asac> that should be fine i guess
<fta> tcsh is an advanced version of csh, bash is an evil ksh itself an advanced version of sh
<gnomefreak> its been a while since i read up on vi and frieds
<asac> fta: oh shit
<asac> fta: we need to replace http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ and code.launchpad.net with lp:
<fta> gnomefreak, tcsh is my main shell since ~94, habits are difficult to break
<fta> asac, where?
<asac> fta: in order to use checkout ;)
<asac> but i am using what you suggest now
<gnomefreak> ah see i only used it for a month or 2 and could never get used to it
<asac> this isnt really worth investing much time i think ;)
<fta> but maybe i should use bzr+ssh too
<asac> fta: actually: the instructions should read:
<asac> debcommit
<asac> bzr push
<asac> that will automatically do the --fixes and stuff like that
<asac> try
<asac> ;)
<fta> what plugin is that?
<asac> fta: thats not a plugin. debcommit is in devtools i think
<asac> and knows about debian changelogs
<asac> just try to run that
<asac> --fixes is a plain bzr feature
<asac> i think ;)
<gnomefreak> i dont think so i think its a bzr tool
<gnomefreak> oh nevermind
<asac> fta: we still need to replace http... with something writable ... preferably lp:
<gnomefreak> that is supported
<asac> bzr push https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.ubuntu/
<asac> wont work
<asac> i do that manually now
<asac> its ok
<fta> i feel nervous about testing that with my first few uploads
<gnomefreak> its in devscripts from what man page says
<asac> fta: yeah ;)
<asac> fta: testing what? debcommit?
<asac> fta: you can use debcommit -e ... that opens editor with commit message which you can still abort
<asac> fta: i wouldnt sugest to auto dput ;) ... you can review the outcome
<fta> yeah
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: maybe we should also do a test binary rebuild
<asac> sometimes packages never get rebuild for long time and start to rot
<fta> i do here. i have my bzr aliases for that
<fta> lp is slow for that bug
<asac> fta: yeah ;)
<fta> asac, i've fixed the script for the instructions => 0.05
<asac> massive-multi-package bugs appear not to scale :)
<asac> fta: hmm ... debcommit doesnt in clude the RELEASE line obviously
<asac> now i know why i added that to changelog for a few uploads ;)
<asac> well ;)
<fta> oh, and my commit is ugly too
<asac> hmm ... i got File all-in-one-sidebar_0.7.4-0ubuntu2.diff.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu,
<asac> +but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in
<asac> +https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<asac> did i upload twice or what?
<asac> or did you ?
<asac> hmm
<asac> someone uploaded all-in-one-sidebar without committing to bzr or what?=
<fta> not me
<asac> emgent :(
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/all-in-one-sidebar
<asac> quite a senseless upload i guess
<asac> fta: maybe adding a check whether the bzr version is still the ubuntu version would help :(
<fta> multiline commit logs are a pain for scripts
<asac> maybe we should run that regularly to detect "wrong" uploads
<asac> fta: debcommit usually does that quite well
<asac> or do you mean bzr?
<asac> ok fixed all-in-one-sidebar branch :(
<asac> and uploaded that ... finally
<fta> asac, script 0.06 with the multiline commit and the test
<asac> fta: yeah. i take a break now ;)
<fta> my dput is stuck
<asac> ok doing one more
<fta> should i interrupt ?
<asac> firefox-sage
<asac> fta: dput?
<fta> yep
<asac> usualyl it will go on at some point
<asac> unless you had  a reconnect
<fta> it's stuck at Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<asac> if nothing happes you can interrupt and reupload (but only in ubuntu .. .debian is more painful)
<asac> fta: at the end off uplod?
<fta> no, next reco is at 3am
<fta> Good signature on /src/tmp/abrowser-transition/work/ctxextensions/ppa/ctxextensions_4.1.2008062001-0ubuntu2.dsc.
<fta> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<fta>   
<fta> then nada
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah
<asac> well
<asac> not sure ;)
<asac> hjave you edited your dput.cf manually? maybe you didnt get some upgrade?
<asac> but you can certainly retry
<fta> no, the 1st 3 uploads were fine
<asac> then ... retry.
<fta> ok, ctrl c + retry seems fine
<mdke> in relation to bug 272772, I see a task has been opened on ubuntu-docs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272772 in xfig "packages that Depend/Recommend/Suggest firefox (meta-package) must alternatively Depend/Recommend/Suggest abrowser" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272772
<mdke> I guess that's because ubuntu-serverguide suggests firefox. It should really suggest any browser, is there an appropriate meta-package for that?
<RainCT> mdke: www-browser?
<mdke> RainCT: I don't see that package in apt-cache...
<RainCT> mdke: it's virtual
<mdke> is there any way I can see what it includes?
<RainCT> mdke: Best ask asac. I only know that firefox, seamonkey-browser and midbrowser provide it
<mdke> well, w3m provides it too, and that's the basic browser included in ubuntu-standard, so that's enough for me :)
<mdke> thanks RainCT
<RainCT> np :)
<fta> asac, oh, i forgot to tell you, the script expect a src package name, so for ex, gcjwebplugin will not work, it should be classpath
<pwnguin> this might sound crazy, but is anyone keeping a ppa of firefox 3.1 alpha/betas?
<fta> i do
<fta> pwnguin, https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive
<pwnguin> yea i see it now ;)
<fta> fresh as of today
<pwnguin> i tried a tarball and it seems to prefer the 3.0 package over the local dir
<fta> ?
<pwnguin> a nightly build of firefox
<fta> i don't understand, what seems to prefer 3.0 ?
<pwnguin> the script in the tarball
<pwnguin> i just untarred the bz2 and ran the script; it seemed to abrowser version 3.0.something
<fta> it should not use any of our packages
<pwnguin> maybe im not supposed to run it like that; i donno
<pwnguin> anyways, the ppa works so I'm happy
<pwnguin> hmm. looks like the video tag works, but just barely
<fta> it works fine if you don't have issues with p-a & alsa
<pwnguin> i mean cpu wise
<pwnguin> and start / end offsets
<fta> it uses almost no cpu here, compared to flash, it's refreshing
<pwnguin> it's using like one whole core here =(
<fta> url ?
<pwnguin> http://people.xiph.org/~maikmerten/demos/arctic_giant.html
<fta> hm, indeed
<pwnguin> well, what the heck were you testing on?
<fta> http://www.double.co.nz/video_test/
<pwnguin> strange
<pwnguin> oh
<pwnguin> loaded it in the wrong browser =/
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17798304/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.classpath_2%3A0.96.1-1ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pwnguin> fta: honestly, im writing a blog post about the video tag, and i thought i'd cite an ogg video but it seems like playback is high CPU and the offsets arent supported =/
<fta> pwnguin, this one is working just fine for me: http://people.opera.com/howcome/2007/video/controls.html
<mdke> fta: just to let you know, I've unassigned you from the ubuntu-docs task on bug 272772 and uploaded a fix myself to our bzr branch, saves you getting it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272772 in xfig "packages that Depend/Recommend/Suggest firefox (meta-package) must alternatively Depend/Recommend/Suggest abrowser" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272772
<fta> mdke, ok, thanks
<pwnguin> fta: actually, that ran really fast for me, but it's kinda crap quality.
<fta> maybe try locally with an ogg of yours, see if it's not a buffering/network issue
<pwnguin> what i mean is, the video itself isn't demanding enough to demonstrate inefficient playback
<asac> fta: yeah ... missing usage of returned value
<asac> either hack it or fix it ;)
<fta> asac, ?
<fta> the java mess ?
<fta> i have no idea what's going on there, i hate java, i should have reassigned that one to you, i know you like it :)
<fta> asac, going up in http://thc.emanuele-gentili.com/utu/utu_intrepid.php  :)
<fta> taking a break, i have 6 left
<fta> mediatomb didn't work, no accept, no reject, no build, no nothing
<asac> fta: its a C problem ;)
<asac> fta: might take a while until you get an accepted ;)
<fta> got the other ones within a few seconds
<fta> maybe the -3 => -3ubuntu0 instead of -3ubuntu1 ?
<fta> asac, is this a C issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/49070/
<fta> Jazzva, is torbutton usable with ff3 ?
<fta> -Depends: iceweasel (>= 2.0.0.3-1) | firefox (>= 2.0.0.3-1) | icedove (>= 1.5.0.10.dfsg1-3) | thunderbird (>= 1.5.0.10.dfsg1-3)
<Jazzva> fta, I think I tested it, and it worked...
<Jazzva> Was it synced from debian?
<fta>  torbutton (1.0.4-3ubuntu1) intrepid; urgency=low
<fta>  
<fta>    * Merge from Debian unstable. (LP: #226287)
<fta> bug 226287
<Jazzva> yeah, that's probably it. I think it had firefox-3 before
<Jazzva> hmm, no. that's not it. I just looked into changelog
<fta> ? i just pushed it
<Jazzva> bug 247867... that's where I got the compatibility info
<Jazzva> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/torbutton/+bug/247867
<Jazzva> I acked the diff, but no one looked after
<Jazzva> (the u-u-s team)
<fta> Jazzva, hm, the depend is ok, do you mean the debdiff has been ignored but part of it arrived later? or what?
<Jazzva> no, I think this
<Jazzva> Unsubscribing u-u-s, pending an ack from Mozilla Extensions Team. (Big) David, resubscribe u-u-s once acked. ;)
<Jazzva> comment #2
<Jazzva> and then he resubscribed u-u-s, but I think no one looked at it
<fta> then it's still in the list
<fta> let me check
<fta> indeed it is and still unassigned
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/
<fta> asac, 0.07
<fta> asac, i've committed the script in the mozilla-devtools branch, maybe it could be reused for the next mass upload
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-14
<hjmf> bug #428888 and bug #428901 not sure what caused them
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428888 in firefox-3.5 "firefox crashed with nsScriptSecurityManager::SecurityCompareURI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428901 in firefox-3.5 "firefox crashed with nsScriptSecurityManager::CheckPropertyAccessImpl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428901
<bdrung_> asac: can you have a look at my changes to mozilla-devscripts?
<asac> now here
<asac> again
<sebner> huhu asac :D
<asac> hi sebner
<micahg> asac: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1241443
<micahg> I didn't know how to fix this one
<micahg> but I have to go to sleep
<asac> micahg: enjoy
<asac> err sleep well ;)
<micahg> night
<bdrung_> asac: can you have a look at my changes to mozilla-devscripts?
<asac> bdrung_: yeah. one second
<asac> have to finish gnome-bluetooth first
<asac> bdrung_: did you push to mozillateam branch? or topic?
<asac> ok
<bdrung_> asac: to mozillateam branch
<asac> bdrung_: looks good. only question is the REPACKGED thing
<asac> why do we need this? e.g. i would expect that a user that has .xpi packed would just set BUILD_COMMAND to zero or something
<bdrung_> asac: oh, yes thats the better solution
<bdrung_> asac: is this list complete: Ubuntu_packages := abrowser-3.5 firefox-3.0 firefox-3.5 thunderbird seamonkey conkeror prism xulrunner-1.9 xulrunner-1.9.1
<bdrung_> for karmic?
<|eagles0513875|> hey guys
<|eagles0513875|> dang nabbit
<asac> bdrung_: let me check something
<bdrung_> asac: i have reverted MOZ_XPI_PREPACKED, now it's ready for release (if Ubuntu_packages is correct)
<asac> bdrung_: will have a phone call with mvo after lunch if we can do the manual dependencies differently
<bdrung_> asac: manual dependencies?
<eagles0513875> asac: still working on finishing up those extensions i havent finished yet
<asac> ok
<asac> thx
<asac> bdrung_: yes our applicatioN/version/id mapping
<eagles0513875> asac: just a question outa curiosity here
<eagles0513875> are all the branches that people forked gonna get cleaned up at some point
<asac> eagles0513875: i try to remember folks to do that. but i think its not likely that we will get 100% clean at some point
<eagles0513875> ok asac its just hard to find the ubuntu-dev branches with all that clutter though
<eagles0513875> is there a way on the page you can have it keep the ubuntu-dev branches separate and any forks of those branches in a separate table further down on the page
<asac> eagles0513875: sort by the column "maturity"
<asac> most ~ubuntu-dev should be marked as mature
<asac> if you find one that isnt let me know
<asac> i will mark it accordingly
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> will look after i finish up what i started the other day
<asac> good
<asac> bdrung_: so one thing i have on my list to fix for next mozilla-devscripts is to fix the LOCAL_BRANCH feature for CVS
<asac> which holds back the dailies fore firefox 3.0 (needed to unbreak hardy/intrepid dailies)
<asac> for 3.5
<bdrung_> LOCAL_BRANCH?
<asac> fta said it was required ;)
<asac> bdrung_: yes. so ./debian/rules get-orig-source LOCAL_BRANCH=/path/to/clean/cvs/checkout
<asac> will not pull the full tree, but just "update" the path
<asac> and then use that tree to produce the orig.tar.gzu
<asac> fta said CVS lOCAL_BRANCH feature is buggy somewhat
<bdrung_> interesting
<bdrung_> an other solution would be bzr-builder?
<asac> bdrung_: bzr-builder is no solution ;)
<bdrung_> k
<asac> its just a different approach ... which is even less flexible last time i looked
<asac> i dont think it has a "cache upstream branches locally" feature
<asac> but i am not really qualified for that
<asac> havent looked for ages, because it took far too long and so fta made his own solution which works quite good
<fta> asac, if you fix it for CVS, please also have a look at HG, it's not able to create the local branch while it should, it's just able to update it
<asac> kk
<fta> asac, for cvs, it should be easy, initially, i wanted to clone from the local copy, that's not supported by cvs, but a cp -a is enough
<fta> grrr http://paste.ubuntu.com/270826/
<asac> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<asac> gzip is just falling apart
<fta> yes, but why is it not a critical bug?
<asac> i havent seen that problem for ages
<asac> not sure why you get that
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/270830/
<fta> amd64
<asac> mine is amd64 too
<asac> uname -a
<asac> Linux hector 2.6.31-10-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 10 23:29:56 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
 * asac lunch
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: you can use mozilla-devscripts for firebug. you simply have to set "MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND :=" (to nothing)
<fta> use $(NULL), nothing is confusing
<asac> yes $(NULL) is good
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1241444
 * popey waves bug 412125 at asac :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412125 in nspluginwrapper "Controls in video player no longer work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412125
<asac> popey: hey ;)
<popey> that bug is starting to get on my nerves :)
<asac> popey: when did that start?
<popey> it's a productivity bonus though, I cant click on any flash stuff :)
<asac> hehe
<popey> start of August
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok assigned to me
<asac> i will try to get a newer pluginwrapper up
<asac> (if i can reproduce)
<popey> thanks, much appreciated
<popey> if there's any further tracing or logging I can get, let me know
<popey> I have two independant installs of 64-bit ubuntu which both have the same behaviour
<popey> one is pretty much an out of the box install
<popey> I suspect I could also replicate it with a 64-bit live cd
<popey> will grab the alpha 5 amd64 iso just to be sure
<asac> fta: was greprefs removed?
<asac> hmm. we should run a find so i dont need a full build to see what has changed in the "make install" hierarchy
<fta> asac, wasn't greprefs from one of your patches?
<jdstrand> asac: hi!. can you merge r465 from bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/firefox/firefox-3.5-apparmor/? it fixes a couple profiling bugs
<asac> fta: greprefs was not from my patches
<asac> greprefs was there since ever upstream
<asac> i made a patch once to also honour gre-greprefs for the "general.config.filename"
<asac> jdstrand: make a merge request ;)
<asac> fta: http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/log?rev=greprefs
<asac> so seems all is good still
<asac> (backed out)
<asac> seems to match
<asac> e.g. 17:32 the backout landed ... so _after_ our daily snapshot
<fta> k
<jdstrand> asac: done. it would be great if this could get into ubuntu3. thanks!
<asac> sure ;) ... you are the owner of that profile. so i dont think i would reject anything ;)
<asac> jdstrand: oh. did you do the same for all the other branches?
<asac> e.g. firefox.37 3.6 etc.?
<asac> or did we already do that last time?
<jdstrand> asac: no, just 3.5
<asac> jdstrand: why did you do "merge from trunk"?
<jdstrand> asac: I wasn't aware of the others. but the merge should go to all branches
<asac> you should have started from scratch for next update imo
<asac> no ... what i mean is that you kep on using your already merged branch
<asac> instead of doing a new branch for this update
<jdstrand> asac: it isn't actually trunk, it is bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.1.head/, which I happened to call 'trunk' in my commit log
<asac> yes
<asac> i know ;)
<jdstrand> asac: ok. what do you need me to do to get this right?
<asac> what changes did you do? just 465?
<jdstrand> asac: yes
<asac> i will pick that mark it merged manually
<asac> next time create  a new branch ;)
<jdstrand> asac: thanks. I shall
<asac> jdstrand: ok committed. please mark your branch merged ;)
<asac> fta: so yes. i think all is good
<asac> build should work today without touching
<fta> we'll see
<fta> asac, do you get the build logs now? umd, ucd, etc..
<asac> i get the upload logs
<asac> not the build failures ;)
<fta> hm
<asac> fta: well. i think i get them for everything, but umd
<fta> what is different with umd then?
<asac> mailing list
<fta> it's a lp bug then
<asac> i am not sure. could be that those mails go to /dev/null on my side
<asac> i gues thats even likely
<asac> fta: do you have a header of one of the recent failures?
<asac> only have /dev/null procmail rules for X-Launchpad-Bugs... that i dont explicitly take
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/270965/
<asac> hmm. not in procmail log
<asac> (the message id)
 * asac checks spam folders
<asac> seems i really dont get them
<asac> ok let me unsubscribe from that ml
<fta> maybe the Message-id is per recipient
<asac> ok unsubscribed
<asac> lets hope that helps
<fta> the only redirection i have for you is for ^X-launchpad-ppa:\ network-manager-trunk
<asac> thats ok ... actually i would hope i dont need it ;) (but doesnt hurt)
<asac> i think i will get umd tomorrow now that i unsubscribed from ml
 * asac needs to remember to file a bug
<asac> Question #82761]: The debs are currently not building
<asac> fta: whats going on with all those .o files?
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31760218/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.chromium-browser_4.0.209.0~svn20090913r26091-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> why are thos in the "inhammer" ?
<micahg> asac: is bug 428977 a dupe of bug 427789?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428977 in firefox-3.5 "firefox 3.5.3 - extensions do not update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427789 in firefox-3.5 ""Not compatible with Firefox 3.5.3" displayed after installing greasemonkey from AMO" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427789
<sebner> asac: Is that normal that firefox/epiphany crash when using fullscreen mode without 3D driver?
<fta> asac, i regression in gyp, i'm waiting for today's build to see if it has been fixed
<asac> kk
<asac> micahg: i dont think so
<asac> will check when back
<asac> out for 2-3h
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: saw u pmed me earlier if you would like to take any of the extensions with my name on them you may
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: is the password has you have mentioned on the wiki the same as https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/stanford-pwdhash.ubuntu
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: The stanford-pwdhash source package was renamed to pwdhash. It is maintained in a git repository: http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/pwdhash.git;a=summary
<eagles0513875> ok just checking
<eagles0513875> is there a new ubuntu-dev branch for it
<bdrung_> no
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> will file a bug against that
<eagles0513875> nm already did
<bdrung_> i maintain it in debian
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<bdrung_> bug is already filed
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: where it says branch for paswd hash should i put where you have the - change it to maintained upstream
<bdrung_> yes
<fta> asac, what is the best way to drop chromium-testsuite(|-dbg) without stopping their users from upgrading? "Provides/Replaces"?
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: sry to bother you but whats the difference between flashgot and flashblock?
<eagles0513875> fta: feel free to answer my question if you know since your the only one in hre
<Mook_sb> eagles0513875: flashgot downloads things from web pages, flashblock stops you from downloading things (flash) until you tell it to
<eagles0513875> Mook_sb: ty m8
<eagles0513875> just making sure they arent one in the same thing
<Mook_sb> fwiw, searching on amo like https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/220 would tell you the same
<eagles0513875> Mook_sb: thanks bro
<eagles0513875> well good news for u guys almost finished filing the bugs and the wiki with all the extensions
<eagles0513875> has the package name for flashgot changed cuz lp is saying its not published
<BUGabundo> hoias
<fta> BUGabundo, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-popcon-7.png
<BUGabundo> steady?? wow
<fta> i regained ~750 users
<fta> compared to mid-july
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: flashgot = downloader, flashblock = blocks flash
<andv> fta, a guy said some bad things about chromium before
<fta> andv, such as?
<andv> Man.  Chromium just ate itself on my computer
<andv> Spread files into my home directory
<andv> Like this one: ls \<\?xml\ version=\"1.0\"\ encoding=\"UTF-8\"\?\>\<gupdate\ xmlns=\"http:/www.google.com/update2/response\"\ p
<andv> protocol=\"2.0\"\>\<app\ appid=\"com.google.crx.blacklist\"\ status=\"ok\"\>\<updatecheck\ status=\"noupdate\"/\>\</app\>\</TEMP_INSTALL
<andv> And typing a URL closes the browser saying: [17910:17932:270726677291:FATAL:/mnt/chromium/rpmbuild/BUILD/chromium-20090910svn25958/src/chrome/common/sqlite_utils.cc(52)] Check failed: false. sqlite fatal error 11
<andv> <xkahn> What an awesome browser.  :)
<andv> I hope we dont have this error
<andv> :)
<fta>  /mnt/chromium/rpmbuild/ is not an ubuntu thing
<andv> that's why I told you I hope we don't have that here
<BUGabundo> fta: ia32 failing to build or something ?
<fta> ia32?
<fta> BUGabundo, ia32?
<BUGabundo> ia libs 32
<fta> BUGabundo, i didn't touch it recently, so no idea
<BUGabundo> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/271223/
<fta> BUGabundo, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/2.7ubuntu14/+build/1243008  refresh
<fta> asac, BUGabundo, starting to the next green build, --enable-plugins will no longer be needed \o/
<BUGabundo> and that is good ?
<BUGabundo> more flash noise.....
<BUGabundo> well it works just fine on Chrome/Win without it
<fta> it was mandatory on linux only
<BUGabundo> ahhhh
<BUGabundo> stupid google devs
 * BUGabundo ducks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-15
<asac> fta: i am not sure. dist-upgrade shoudl remove packages that are removed from archive iirc. i will check with mvo tomorrow to be sure - have a call with him
<fta> asac, i mean, i have a (= ${binary:Version}) dep
<asac> not sure how that would be important
<fta> dist-upgrade doesn't remove anything unless there's a conflict, autoremove does
<fta> if B depends on A (= v1), then B disappears and A moves to v2, will the installed B prevent the upgrade of A?
<BUGabundo> hey asac
<asac> fta: not necessarily. a provides might make the solver give that solution a better rating
<asac> otherwise it depends on how many packages depend on what
<fta> chromium-browser (4.0.209.0~svn20090914r26103 -> 4.0.209.0~svn20090914r26159) [73.76MB (+873kB, +1.18%)]
<fta> expat and libjingle
<fta> http://code.google.com/apis/talk/libjingle/index.html
<asac> i think old school is provides/replaces/conflicts (all non-versioned)
<asac> hi BUGabundo
<asac> libjingle?
<BUGabundo> off to bed
<fta> doesn't seem to be built
<fta> ok, chromium is green, except hardy
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/gyp/issues/detail?id=78
<micahg> asac: is it worth trying to fix ubufox for alpha-6?
<asac> hi
<micahg1> hi
<micahg> asac: is it worth trying to fix the apturl ubufx problem for alpha 6?
<micahg> asac: if I'm attempting to fix ubufox, which branch should I fix?
<asac> micahg: so ...
<asac> micahg: its already fixed upstream
<asac> i actually wanted to do that next ;)
<micahg> which thing?
<asac> the beta milestoned bug
<asac> what bug number are you thinking about?
<micahg> bug 423438
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423438 in ubufox "[MASTER] ubufox cannot install Firefox plugins on Karmic" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423438
<micahg> that was the apturl crash
<asac> odd
<micahg> not really
<asac> i thought i added upstream task to the bug and marked it as fixed
<asac> maybe that sank in some other bug?
 * asac  checks
<micahg> are you thinking of bug 365965?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365965 in ubufox "[MASTER] installing firefox pulls in ubufox and all gnome depends through apturl" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365965
<asac> seems i dreamed that.
<asac> no that one is clear
<asac> the fix should be done in ubufox upstream branch
<asac> i was sure i committed that ;)
<asac> bzr branch lp:ubufox
<micahg> how does that work with the debian package?
<asac> first fix ubufox
<micahg> or rather, can I test in the debian package and then commit the upstrema?
<asac> then merge the branch
<asac> well i think we make a "release" ;)
<asac> like 0.8b1
<micahg> yes
<micahg> I mean in my ppa :)
<asac> you fix it in lp:ubufox
<micahg> yes
<asac> run sh build.sh
<asac> install .xpi with firefox ubufox.xpi
<asac> then you can test
<micahg> that'll make the xpi?
<asac> yes
 * micahg can't test outside of ppa, still running jaunty
<micahg> need to load live CD :)
<micahg> I"ll test
<micahg> be back in a few minutes
<asac> uggh
<asac> micahg: why livecd?=
<asac> that bug should be reproducible in all karmic
<micahg> that's whaat I have for karmic
<micahg> I'm runnign Jaunty :)
<asac> ok
<asac> i think its good time to upgrade to alpha-6 ;)
<micahg> nah, I wait til beta
<asac> micahg: can you confirm the firefox bugs please
<asac> for the jaunty-proposed upload?
<asac> i know you confirmed one from ppa already
<micahg> yes
<micahg> once I  upload this to ppa
<asac> micahg: upload to ppa? ;)
<micahg> the ubufox fix
<asac> thats really a detour for such a small fix ;)
<asac> try locally and suggest a merge ;)
<asac> i will upload that in 1-2 hours to archive
<micahg> I can't try locally
<asac> hmm
<micahg> I don't have karmic installed
<asac> livecd ;)
<asac> ok i see
<micahg> VirtualBox :)
<asac> well. you can reproduce on livecd
<micahg> yes
<asac> and bzr branch lp:ubufox shouldnt be that hard ;)
<micahg> yeah
<asac> then you can install .xpi to verify
<asac> thats enough
<micahg> I guess I could;ve done that :)
<micahg> is this an ok description? * LP: #423438 - ubufox can't use apturl on karmic
<asac> ; honour shebang by calling command directly rather than the python interpreter
<asac> something like that
<asac> appended to yours ;)
<JanC> asac: in one bug (I don't remember the bug #) you mentioned issues with some locales for Firefox 3.5; were those similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/429835 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429835 in firefox-3.5 "chrome error when using firefox in Dutch ('nl', 'nl_NL', 'nl_BE') locale on karmic" [Undecided,New]
<asac> JanC: thats a bug in the translations done in translations.launchpad.net
<asac> we have those enabled during development cycle to give translation teams a chance to fix their bugs (like this)
<asac> dpm: ^^
<asac> dpm: do you know someone from dutch translation team?
<dpm> asac: yeah, thanks, looking at it
<JanC> asac: I do
<asac> dpm: what should we do with such bugs?
<asac> i would like to keep them in firefox-3.5 package so it more or less stays on radar
<asac> but still would like to assign it to someone
<asac> dpm: maybe assign those to you until you find an assignee?
<JanC> IMHO there is something wrong if translators can cause this sort of problem though  ;)
<asac> dpm: maybe a i18n tag?
<asac> JanC: not really
<asac> JanC: for normal strings yes. but even with "normal" po you can have templates
<asac> if you bust those up you will break the app UI
<asac> so a string "you just bought %d apples"
<asac> if translated like: "du hast gerade %d %s gekauft"
<asac> would probably cause issues
<asac> not saying that in this case its definitly not the po2xpi transformer
<JanC> hm, that entity name is correct AFAICS?
<dpm> asac: 1) add an additional task to ubuntu-translations 2) assign it to the relevant team from https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators, if it's a critical bug, I'm subscribed to ubuntu-translations bugmail and I see it, so I can also ping the particular translator or translator team leader 3) add relevant tag: 'i18n' or 'l10n'
<asac> just saying its probably fixable by translators ;)
<asac> JanC: do you have a link?
<dpm> asac: that's the normal procedure, but feel free to assign it to me as well ^
<JanC> well, I just looked at the named *.jar
<asac> micahg: ok ... for translation bustage bugs like 429835 ... we want to do what dpm said above ;)^^
<asac> JanC: paste ;)
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: if unsure, just assign to dpm ;)
<micahg> ok
<dpm> micahg: yeah, feel free to do that or ask me anything if I'm around
<JanC> asac: I'm not sure how firefox translations work, but the used entity name is defined in the untranslated .jar; if it's possible to fuck that up for translators, it's a lot worse than using the wrong %-placeholder in gettext translations...
<micahg> I couldn't find the entity in the .jar archive, but I might not have been looking for the right thing
<dpm> JanC: Ubuntu translators shouldn't be able to modify untranslated jars, if I understand it correctly, this can only be done if you have commit access upstream. But if that were the case, I'm sure upstream would have noticed that
<asac> JanC: you comments dont really help. if you can paste the relevant files i would take a first look though ;)
<JanC> to me, an *entity name* sounds like a variable name  ;)
<dpm> JanC: then, if that's the case, if you could find out which particular string is the offending one using the search function there -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/firefox-3.5/+pots/firefox-3.5/nl/+translate , it will be easier for translators to fix it
<JanC> honestly, if translators are allowed to translate entity names (as opposed to references to entity names), that is a bug
<asac> too bad that launchpad does not yield anything if you search by entity name
<JanC> but I'm looking into it further  ;)
<asac> thx
<mac_v> asac: hi... is this true > Bug #429777 , that the 3G prompts for a password even when not required? i dont use 3G so i cant confirm ;p
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429777 in hundredpapercuts "3g Network does not require a passwort, yet you still need one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429777
<asac> just get the relevant file portions and i will check
<asac> JanC: ^^
<micahg> asac: should I change the milestone on the apturl bug to alpha6?
<asac> micahg: no
<asac> thats ok
<dpm> JanC: Sounds good, yeah, I'd rather prefer to focus on getting to the bottom of this before speculating on what translators can do. Thanks
<micahg> asac: once the translation bugs have an Ubuntu translations task, they go to triaged, right?
<asac> micahg: for us yes.
<asac> micahg: but they are release critical
<JanC> would be useful if I had some documentation about how the firefox-3.5-nl.jar maps to the non-translated stuff though :-/
<asac> micahg: actually not really
<micahg> asac: so critical or high + milestone?
<asac> micahg: we should just use a unique tag
<micahg> l10n?
<asac> micahg: the idea is that we review translations for bustage and if there are issues reported that are not addressed go for "xpi" approach
<asac> micahg: lets use xpipo
<asac> i want to use somethign unique that noone else uses
<micahg> should I set a milestone?
<dpm> JanC: unfortunately, documentation on the Mozilla translations format is pretti scarce. You might want to ask at the #l10n channel in the Mozilla IRC server
<dpm> s/pretti/pretty/
<asac> dpm: its better if he just asks here
<asac> at least i think
<asac> if its a general understanding issue (rather than a launchpad specific) i will send them to #l10n i guess
<dpm> I was just thinking in case he had general questions about the xpi format
<dpm> yes ^
<JanC> first of all: is it possible that such an issue is the result of there being no translation ?
<dpm> anyway, JanC, feel free to ask, and we'll help you in what we can :)
<micahg> asac: jaunty-proposed for safe browsing seems fine
<asac> micahg: great. please comment on the bug
<asac> also check the geolocati0n thing ... which iirc worked ;)
 * micahg doesn't know how the geolocation works
<asac> JanC: please get us the data.
<asac> JanC: its much more efficient
<asac> and no. those problems usually won't arise if there is no translation
<micahg> asac: done on attack bug
<micahg> and proposed merge for ubufox
<asac> but it cannot be ruled out ... which is why we need to look at the facts (.dtd/.properties) files
<micahg> now I must get some sleep
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31829339/xulrunner-1.9.1_xulrunner-1.9.1-nl.po
<asac> micahg: good night
<asac> i will review, merge etc.
 * mac_v doesnt want to repeat himself , but reminds asac of a question asked a few mins ago :)
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31829339/xulrunner-1.9.1_xulrunner-1.9.1-nl.po
<dpm> JanC: looking at the upstream statistics, where translations are imported from (http://l10n.mozilla.org/dashboard/?locale=nl), it seems that fx35x is completely translated anyway (the 0 Missing figure tells that)
<asac> didnt i answer?
<micahg> asac: are you going to wait for all the ubufox fixes?  it seems like we're starting to get more of those apturl crashes every day
<mac_v> hm.. oh did you , didnt notice ,
<micahg> that's why I wanted to push it for alpha6
 * mac_v cant find the ans :(
<asac> mac_v: i cannot even find the question right now
<asac> did you ask on a different channel?
<mac_v> hehe , just a sec
<asac> what time was it?
<asac> i thoguht i answered something from you
<mac_v> asac:  hi... is this true > Bug #429777 , that the 3G prompts for a password even when not required? i dont use 3G so i cant confirm ;p
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429777 in hundredpapercuts "3g Network does not require a passwort, yet you still need one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429777
<asac> oh yeah. i just thought the answer, but didn't type it i guess
<asac> mac_v: its definitly not a hundredpapercut
<mac_v> \o/
<asac> but we want to fix it
<asac> problem is that you cannot just fill in random stuff everywhere
<asac> for those that need real username/password it would be wrong
<mac_v> hmm... ok so reassign it to nm-applet?
<asac> but i think we will end up doing that anyway
<asac> yes
<mac_v> thanks :)
<micahg> asac: lp should link the branch for me, right?
<micahg> ok, night all
 * mac_v wonders when micahg actually sleeps o.0 , micahg is almost awake on all time zones ;p
<asac> micahg: launchpad does that if you use --fixes lp:XXXXXX
<asac> in bzr commit
<asac> debcommit does that if you have LP: #xxxxx in changelog
<asac> micahg: is a hero ;)
<mac_v> asac: once i was discussing something with him and he said > "its almost dawn ,so i guess no sleep today"
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<asac> JanC: please save chrome://browser/locale/aboutCertError.dtd and paste it somewhere
<asac> same for chrome://branding/locale/brand.dtd
<JanC> yeah, I was getting there about  ツ
<JanC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271386/ is aboutCertError.dtd from the locale
<JanC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271388/ is brand.dtd
<JanC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271389/ is the "original" aboutCertError.dtd I suppose
<JanC> which has some extra stuff at the top compared to the translated one
<JanC> looks like an include that's missing or something?
<asac> JanC: is http://paste.ubuntu.com/271386/ really the complete aboutCertError.dtd ?
<JanC> yes
<JanC> the translated one
<asac> nothing omitted?
<asac> like something on top etc.?
<JanC> nope, like, I say, there seems to be some include missing  ;)
<asac> yes
<asac> <!ENTITY % brandDTD
<asac>     SYSTEM "chrome://branding/locale/brand.dtd">
<asac>   %brandDTD;
<asac> JanC: can you check other locales?
<JanC> if I install them
<asac> one sec
<asac> i think i have other locales
<JanC> maybe have some installed for tests/demos
<JanC> okay, I had farsi installed for some RtL test long ago, and it doesn't have that "include" either
<JanC> I guess this is a translation package build issue then?
<asac> ok
<asac> so bug is in runpo2xpi
<asac> doesnt like multi line entities i would think
<asac> err i mean doesnt like multi line SYSTEM includes
<asac> for entityline in `grep ENTITY.*%.*SYSTEM $dtdfile`; do
<eagles0513875> hey asac :)
<asac> ola
<asac> too bad
<asac> why did they start to linebreak it ;)
<JanC> asac: why not, it's perfectly legal SGML  ;)
<asac> its xml here
<asac> anyway
<asac> parsing in shell script is not nice ;)
<asac> you cannot even run an xpath on it ... hmmm
<asac> maybe you can
<asac> but i am sure even if xpath can match this, xpath command will have a bug ;)(
<asac> yeah. that road leads nowhere as xpath cannot deal with chrome:// paths for sure
<asac> so the parsing will explode before xpatch match can be tried
<eagles0513875> have just 10 more bugs to file then everything is good to go :)
<asac> is the wiki page up to speed?
<eagles0513875> im doing the wiki as im filing the bugs
<eagles0513875> :)
<asac> g
<eagles0513875> thing im confused on is some names of extensions that have yet to be added to the launch pad list of packages for the project
<JanC> asac: no way to use a headless xulrunner or something?  ;)
<JanC> (as I suppose this has to run on a server)
<JanC> BTW: I guess my bug report should be re-assigned ?
<eagles0513875> andv: what you on about with bug 425612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425612 in livehttpheaders "mozilla-livehttpheaders not using the recommended version of mozilla-devscripts" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425612
<eagles0513875> are you talking about something i did or what
<andv> I'm mentoring my student, read the comments better
<eagles0513875> ahhhh ok sry bout the confusion andv
<JanC> asac: can you re-assign this bug to whoever is going to work on it (I'd rather not have ubuntu-nl translators to lose time on figuring out why they are assigned now...)
<andv> np
<asac> JanC: feel free to do that.
<JanC> asac: reassign to you?
<asac> yes
<JanC> done
<JanC> and thanks for the help  :-)
<mac_v> asac: an off topic question: the bluetooth module is plain "bluetooth"  , right ? i want to blacklist it , so simply adding "blacklist bluetooth" to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf should prevent it from loading, right?
<asac> mac_v: why do you want to blacklist bluetooth?
<mac_v> asac: the bluetooth is causing problems :( , Bug #409233 and i dont use it either ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409233 in linux "[Regression] Bluetooth Causes Suspend to fail" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409233
<asac> mac_v: tried latest package?
<asac> from yesterday?
<mac_v> hmm..> this update ? pulseaudio-module-bluetooth (1:0.9.16-0ubuntu1) to 1:0.9.17-0ubuntu1
<mac_v> oh wait , i have one waiting :)
<mac_v> but still , i have the bluetooth disabled from the startup list using BUM , and still there is a process "bluetooth" ? why is that?
<mac_v> if i try killing it from the system monitor , the system monitor crashes o.0
<asac> after upgrading to latest restart
<asac> the bluetooth process should be ok
<mac_v> hmm... ok.
<asac> let me know if there still is a problem
<mac_v> sure :)
 * mac_v still whines about 1 process unnecessarily loading ;)
<JanC> mac_v: be happy, I have a smartcard daemon running all time too, even if I don't use it very often
<JanC> all that could be prevented with proper dbus/udev stuff AFAIK
<mac_v>  ;)
<andv> asac, I'm setting up a relationship with debian guy for moz extensions
<andv> asac, we want to create a channel on OFTC for it, and awoodland suggested me to ask you
<asac> i dont think we should create a new channel for that ;)
<asac> we dont really need a channel imo. we need to agree on policies and on top we have the malinig list
<asac> and if someone wants to chat they can use this channel or #debian-devel
<andv> asac, the mailing list is available on alioth
<asac> i know
<asac> there is no need for more imo
<andv> asac, I hope you don't except DDs to join ubuntu-mozillateam ML
<asac> no. but no new channel
<andv> asac, the new channel was useful for CIA commits
<andv> so someone knows who is working on what
<eagles0513875> andv: when did u guys start working for the us government and the intelligence community :P
<andv> lol
<eagles0513875> couldnt resist not making that joke
<andv> asac, mozilla-devscripts support iceape?
<asac> depends on what support means
<andv> asac, I gonna work on the mozgest package
<andv> asac, I will keep it in sync with ubuntu
<andv> asac, but looks like we have a different binary name
<andv> asac, mozilla-mozgest in debian, mozgest here
<andv> asac, xpi:depends recognize iceweasel / icedove as well?
<asac> atm yes.
<asac> cyphermox: so two things i forgot to tell you: a) we need a needs-packaging bug for openconnnect. otherwise i cannot get freeze exception
<asac> that one should be closed in changelog
<asac> cyphermox: the other thing would be to bump connman to the latest upstream release
<asac> cyphermox: also we need kind of mechanism that allows consumers to do their own git tag version scheme
<cyphermox> ok
<asac> similar to the vpn stuff
<asac> then i want to move it to -devscripts
<asac> i have first folks asking for those snippets for outside comsumption
<cyphermox> asac, still need to find out why openconnect crashes when I try to start a connection
<asac> cyphermox: hmm. that would be good ;)
<asac> cyphermox: i would think upstream bug. you have a backtrace?
<cyphermox> will in a second
<cyphermox> or if not, at the latest tonight
<asac> andv: will think about the naming
<asac> andv: according to http://wiki.debian.org/Teams/DebianMozExtTeam we want to go for xul-ext- prefix
<asac> i still believe it maekse no sense
<asac> will open discussion again asap
<andv> ok
<andv> asac, Depends: iceweasel (>= 2.0) | icedove (>= 1.5) can be safely removed then right?
<asac> if you use Recommends: ${xpi:Depends} then probably yes.
<asac> maybe keep the "thunderbird" directory name
<asac> that one is still needed until tbird/icedove gets 3.0
<mac_v> asac: the latest update fixed the suspend issue :)
<mac_v> but now i have a weird sideeffect! , not sure if its gnome-bluetooth causing it or not
<asac> mac_v: going for lunch now ... lets talk after that, ok?
<mac_v> asac: sure... no probs , but i'm pretty sure its something else :)
<eagles0513875> woot woot i have a proper machine now to test on :)
<eagles0513875> no more vm :)
<gnomefreak> im not here long at all just finishing something up real fast
<andv> gnomefreak, I'm fixing mozgest in debian
<andv> gnomefreak, they use iceape / icedove
<andv> how can I add them?
<gnomefreak> andv: just add them to rules file and control depends
<gnomefreak> that should be it
<andv> MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS?
<gnomefreak> looks right. should be at the end of rules
<andv> yep
<andv> gnomefreak, I need to add them on depends?
<gnomefreak> andv: they should have already been there.
<andv> Depends: iceweasel (>= 2.0) | icedove (>= 1.5)?
<gnomefreak> oh it doesnt have it
<gnomefreak> andv: yeah add it to depends in control should be enough
<andv> ok
<gnomefreak> andv: where did you get that from?
<andv> debian package
<andv> im updating it
<gnomefreak> oh so its not the same as ours?
<gnomefreak> rules is different? either way just add them to depends should be plenty but test to make sure
 * gnomefreak getting pissed at flashblock
<gnomefreak> andv: i dont have time to make a chrrot today to test for you
<gnomefreak> chroot even
<andv> np
<gnomefreak> is it me or is bzr merge broken?
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271438/
<gnomefreak> please let me know what the hell is wrong
 * gnomefreak be back ina  minute
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> for some reason the instructions dont work. was there a change in m-d that would cause https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging#Preparing%20an%20update to not work
<gnomefreak> andv: ^^^
<andv> gnomefreak, ?
<gnomefreak> andv: the instructions dont work for some reason please see pastebin above for error i keep getting
<gnomefreak> andv: do you feel like doing that upgrade?
<andv> gnomefreak, try to give a bzr upgrade remoteurl
<gnomefreak> replace remoteurl with my upstream branch location?
<gnomefreak> andv: i never used bzr upgrade before :)
<gnomefreak> lol there is a ubuntu-dev branch but no package in archives
<gnomefreak> asac: you made an ubuntu-dev branch of linkwidgets but you never pushed it?
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm
<gnomefreak> asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/linkwidgets.ubuntu
<asac> gnomefreak: why do you think i didnt push to it?
<asac> i see 5 revisions there
<asac> gnomefreak: aren't you supposed to be on holiday?
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: i cant find it in repos
<gnomefreak> asac: yes trying to be at least. we will be taking honeymoon in nov. since emergency prevented us from going. from nj we flew back here
<gnomefreak> still trying to take time offf to spend together :)
<asac> fta2: how does subversion work for local_branch? is its just "return" if $self->{'local-branch'}
<fta2> in mozclient? not sure it ever worked, i did it only for hg initially, maybe git
<fta2> the idea is just to do the checkout in the local_branch directory, and then copy or clone the results in the temp directory that will be stripped and packed.
<fta2> same as in chromium
<fta2> asac, ^^
<asac> fta2: are you saying you dont use local branch anywhere except for NM ;)?
<asac> or is that implemented in the individual packages now?
<asac> you said that checkout does not work, but update
<asac> where is that code for hg?
<asac> or ... are you setting MOZ_LOC... instead of LOCAL_BRANCH?
<asac> i saw potential different code paths
<fta2> no, i'm saying in mozclient, it's mostly ok for hg (except it's not able to create the local_branch itself, iirc), so it's usable *and* used by ff/xul/...
<fta2> try it, it should spit an error when it's not supported
<fta2> with filename & lineno
<fta2> asac, the reason it's incomplete in mozclient is that it was my 1st implementation of a local cache. the idea was just to re-use an existing cache, not create it in the 1st place. the packages that came later with their own code are more advanced
<asac> fta2: its all ok
<asac> didnt look at mercurial but svn
<asac> so didnt see the update
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> andv: please look at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/mozilla-imagezoom.ubuntu i will be gone in a minute or so but that is done
<asac> fta2: what does it mean: the packages that came later with their own code? i would think that packages should use the VCS.pm's shipped
<asac> just .conf files etc. in package
<andv> gnomefreak, we should keep tb in the depends i guess
<andv> gnomefreak, better ask asac about that
<fta2> asac, i meant packages not using mozclient, like chromium
<asac> andv: yes. icedove/tbird manually also in the DIRS
<andv> gnomefreak, keep tb
<andv> and add tb into DIRS
<andv> gnomefreak, on rules
<gnomefreak> andv: k
<andv> asac, iceape and iceweasel as well
<andv> if on debian
<andv> DIRS works fine with ffox abrowsers
<andv> but not with debian stuff yet
<gnomefreak> its already in rules
<gnomefreak> andv: i just have to remove firefox from it. we are keeping firefox-addons right? do we add debian packages to it and to depends?
<andv> gnomefreak, no, firefox-addons should not be there
<gnomefreak> andv: just the packages than?
<andv> gnomefreak, yes, dont need to add iceape / icedove it is meant for ubuntu
<andv> at least until we sync with debian
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> andv: add thunderbird to depends too?
<andv> yes
<gnomefreak> ensure that no packages (browsers / mail clients) are in Depends: cause ${xpi:Depends} will do the trick for us
<gnomefreak> thats from wiki
<andv> it dont get mail clients
<gnomefreak> thunderbird -- mail client
<andv> yes
<gnomefreak> ok leave it with xpi* than
<gnomefreak> andv: pushed but branch is still updating
<gnomefreak> updated
<andv> ok, great, gonna do it this evening
<gnomefreak> andv: cool
<gnomefreak> ok im done for today doing updates than getting back to holiday, will be around a week or 2 than nov im gone for a while (not sure how long yet)
<andv> gnomefreak, what's the status
<andv> of -stumbleupon?
<gnomefreak> andv: of?
<gnomefreak> dont know i dont remember working on that
<gnomefreak> did i?
<andv> nope, you didnt
<andv> but I was going to update it for debian so was wondering how it is here
<gnomefreak> andv: it worked last time i checked other than that i dont have a clue
<asac> andv: dirs works fine with debian stuff
<asac> btw i think you confused me above
<asac> the xpi:Depends is always good
<asac> if not its a bug
<asac> just the DIRS are important for old tbird/icedove/iceape/seamonkey
<eagles0513875> asac: once i wake up a bit i will finish up those extensions
<gnomefreak> forget deamonkey as deps
<gnomefreak> seamonkey
<asac> gnomefreak: the dep is ok
<asac> just the DIRS needs to be tweaked still
<gnomefreak> SM1 doesnt have a addon thing (name escapes me atm
<gnomefreak> SM2 has addon capibility
 * gnomefreak will fix SM2.1 sometime. atm profile patch is broken cant recall what else was but i dont have latest tarball. you can add SM2 to dailies if you want its stable enough. but wont have time for Sm* for a while (2 weeks or so) SM1 needs patch love due to nss/nspr changes. should be as easy as taking changes from iceape in debian and change path names to use branded version. i am gone for the day. not sure when i will be back
<gnomefreak> holy shit that is long
<asac> right
<asac> forget seamonkey
<asac> ;)
<asac> we should check whether we have the right bound for seamonkey
<eagles0513875> asac: can i ask you a question thats nto related to mozilla stuff
<eagles0513875> but another rather urgent question
<andv> asac, gonna get firefox-sage in sync too
<andv> asac, can I grab the med-xpi-pack script?
<andv> asac, debian has latest upstream, so I'm moving the debian package to use m-d and med-xpi-pack so we can sync it directly
<asac> why grab? if you build-depend on moz-ds you can just use med-xpi-pack
<mac_v> asac: heh ,the sideeffect i was mentioning... i had a weird problem where the /home wasnt unmounting on shutdowns! , just did another update and it was solved :)
<asac> good ;)
<asac> mac_v: please close your bug
<mac_v> oh... yeas...
<mac_v> and it was not my bug ;p  ... i just found it ;)
<asac> hmnm. please ask on the bug and if the guy says its not fixed let me know ,)(
<mac_v> sure
<micahg> asac: I have someone e-mailing me about ff extensions
<micahg> asac: can I set the release series on the ubuntu package for FF3.5?
<eagles0513875> got a question for you guys about the names of 2 packages on launch pad flashgot and linkpad it says those packages havent been published
<micahg> eagles0513875: I thought we were going to import them through debian?
<eagles0513875> micahg: ask asac im just filing bugs against the pacakge and the mozilla-devscripts
<eagles0513875> i dunno details bout where they are coming from
<ikonia> eagles0513875: haven't you asked about this not being published ?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: some packages use a different name that i am not aware of
<eagles0513875> im going by the name of the branch and some are new features for karmic
<ikonia> yes, but didn't asac say "don't worry about it" ?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: im just trying to make sure im doing my job right and im not gonna worry bout it but i hate leaving something unfinished though
<ikonia> but didnt he say "don't worry about it" ?
<eagles0513875> ya
<ikonia> so what's the problem?
<eagles0513875> i just dont wanna leave somethign incomplete that he had instructed me to do
<ikonia> but he also said "don't worry about it" - it's not going to cause a problem if it's not known/ready yet
<eagles0513875> ikonia: can i ask you another question on an unrelated note to the topic of this channel? or would that best be done in offtopic
<eagles0513875> ok ikonia
<ikonia> I'd ask in one of the offtopic channels
<asac> this channel is ok for short offtopic trips
<asac> i dont mind
<eagles0513875> asac: finishing up on the extensions bud
<asac> thx
<asac> how many left?
<eagles0513875> 10 more i believe im jsut double and triple checking i have them all on the wiki
<asac> great
<eagles0513875> asac: now that i have a working linux partition on my macbook it helps can file bugs on my desktop and look at the extensions on laptop as well as wiki on my desktop
<asac> good. sounds like progress
<eagles0513875> :) very much so
<eagles0513875> and you know what it was
<eagles0513875> asac: just a heads up 3 more left to do :)
<eagles0513875> asac which out of the extensions i have up right now are maintained upstream so i can put that in the branch like i have for pwdhash
<andv> asac, is it possible to apply patches when using med-xpi script?
<eagles0513875> asac:  and andv filing me last one :)
<asac> andv: why?
<asac> its med-xpi is indpendent
<asac> you can just use patchsystems like normal
<asac> but have to see the individual case to say whats beset
<andv> asac, damn just discovered m-d don't work with .xpi at top level
<andv> asac, it cleans the .xpi file before doing anything
<andv> asac, bdrung fixed that on latest 0.16, do you know when it will come out?
<eagles0513875> asac:  :) finished em all
<eagles0513875> they are all on the wiki
<eagles0513875> let me know what else i can do for you guys packaging if needed but i need a few to setup my laptop with the necessary packages for packaging
<asac> andv: not sure aobut release date. normally you shouldnt have a .xpi in the orig
<asac> sounds like a bug to have that
<andv> asac, what do you suggest?
<andv> asac, I'm cleaning up firefox-sage but it has the .xpi at top level
<asac> .xpi should be produced during build
<asac> otherwise upstream tree should be created from .xpi using med-xpi-unpack
<andv> asac, I could extract xpi stuff into the upstream tree
<andv> asac, so I work at top level with upstream files directly
<andv> and not with an .xpi file
<asac> andv: thats the way we do it yes.
<asac> if extensions are maitained from .xpi releases
<asac> we produce .upstrewam tree using med-xpi-unpack
<andv> asac, yeah, I am trying that way
<asac> we do that in a few packages
<andv> let's see
<eagles0513875> asac:  hope the wiki is to ur satisfaction there are 3 that i couldnt file bugs for as it seems like they have not been published to launchpad
<andv> debuild worked, let me see if the build will success
 * eagles0513875 is happy that all is posted
<fta> asac, any success with mozclient?
<fta> THUNDERBIRD_3_0b4_RELEASE
<fta> d'oh! http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31845703/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.xulrunner-1.9.3_1.9.3~a1~hg20090915r32496%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<fta> same http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31845668/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.firefox-3.7_3.7~a1~hg20090915r32496%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<micahg1> asac: the localized versions seem broke on karmic
<micahg1> now 3 people showing the issue
<sebner> fta: chroot problems everywhere :(
<micahg> my guess is they're respinning some stuff for the alpha 6 release
<fta> it's the massive update to upstart
<fta> asac, grrrr http://paste.ubuntu.com/271605/
<fta> the bot failed for ucd
<micahg> asac: can I set the upstream links for ff3.5 in ubuntu?
<fta> asac, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr-builddeb/+bug/399938/comments/9
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399938 in bzr-builddeb "unpacking the upstream tarball not working" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ikonia> eagles0513875: why are you offering to package things !!!!!! why do you not learn to stop offering things you can't do
<ikonia> man oh man how many times does this stupid dance need to take place
<[reed]> heh
<micahg> !coc | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ikonia> micahg: ?
<micahg> I thought we try to encourage participation :)
<ikonia> micahg: I thought we tried to stop people telling lies
<micahg> why are they mutually exclusive?
<asac> micahg: yes. po2xpi is a bit broken
<ikonia> micahg: they are not
<micahg> asac: ok, so is there anything I can do or are the statuses correct?
<asac> micahg: so target is langpack-o-matic ... we tracked po2xpi there in the past
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so I should move from Ubuntu Translations?
<asac> maybe keep a "catch dupe" task for firefox-3.5 open on the MASTER bug
<asac> micahg: yes. you can reuse that target if it helps
<asac> otherwise its invalid
<micahg> asac: done and marked metabug
<micahg> asac: should I mark the upstream series for ff3.5 in ubuntu?
<asac> micahg: what do you mean?
<asac> you mean associate the upstream series with the package?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> so that people can more easily add upstream bugs
<asac> i can do that
<asac> one second
<asac> ok did it
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> someone commented in a bug about it
<fta> asac, this gzip (or pipe) bug is turning me crazy
<asac> ok also made 3.7 current development focus
<asac> fta: do you know how i can reproduce it? i didnt see that for ages
<fta> bug 399938, comments 9..11
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399938 in bzr-builddeb "unpacking the upstream tarball not working" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399938
<asac> are you sure you use the system bzr-builddeb? maybe you installed the plugin in the $HOME/.bzr dir at some point
<asac> yes
<fta> it's not about bzr
<asac> but i ran the evolution apt-get yesterday and didnt get it
<fta> not even about python
<fta> i can upload that tarball if you want
<asac> yes please
<fta> as i said, when i scp it to my 32bit box, it's fine
<fta> but it's not in my x64 box
<micahg> asac: would you be open to me making ubufox's ubuntu versioning dynamic?
<asac> micahg: sure
<asac> would love to. but not running some command
<micahg> ok
<asac> not sure what to best use
<micahg> can't the build file dynamically patch the version?
<micahg> s/patch/set/
<eagles0513875> ikonia: btw in response to packaging stuff they are willing to teach me how
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-browser_4.0.210.0~svn20090915r26226.orig.tar.gz  73798543 / 01ec4f4d092f581c4dbf9f39160dbf73
<asac> fta: why would that happen for me on that if it doesnt happen for evolution-data`from archive?
<fta> asac, i don't even know why it's happening to me in the 1st place
<asac> i know stupid idea, but did you run a full memcheck yet?
<fta> no
<asac> ok  i try to run gunzip on it?
<asac> or what?
<fta> but why would tar zxvf fail while gunzip + tar xvf succeeds?
<asac> tar tzf chromium-browser works
<eagles0513875> asac: you have a chance to look at the wiki that i finished up earlier
<asac> fta: aybe your tar binary is corrupted or something
<fta> e62c26a70d3827bfd1ba85a69d0cb215  /bin/tar
<fta> oops
<fta> 4c76231bcffe023f1575912251cb0088  /bin/tar
<asac> tar zxvf worked
<asac> eagles0513875: looked good. are those all extensions from that code.launchpad.net page?
<eagles0513875> si senor
<asac> eagles0513875: ok also file one on ubufox
<asac> and assign the bug to me
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> btw
<asac> eagles0513875: why does linkwidgets and firegpg not have a LÜ:
<asac> LP bug?
<eagles0513875> there are 3 that i couldnt find the packages it kept saying they arent published in lp
<asac> ah ok
<asac> eagles0513875: for those you can file bugs against firefox-extensions project directly
<eagles0513875> ahhhh ok
<asac> eagles0513875: just remember to name the package name in the title
<eagles0513875> have made not of that and will do it tomorrow right now im not all here
<asac> and point to the branch in the bug summary
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<asac> thats the project eagles0513875
<asac> eagles0513875: thats fine. thanks a lot.
<eagles0513875> no problem
<asac> i think there are more extension packages that are not maintained in branches. so next step would be to spot those
<eagles0513875> so basically file the bug anyway and file it against the firefox-extensions project
<asac> and review them accordingly
<eagles0513875> that would be somethign for someone whose been working with the mozilla stuff for quite some time
<asac> in parallel we can start fixing things. just let me know when you have some time to look at how things are done
<asac> eagles0513875: packages that have packages in the archive have packages you can file bugs against
<asac> so for those not in branches, you can file bugs against package and add them to the wiki
<asac> just say "NOBRANCH" or something in the bzr branch column
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> eagles0513875: to spot extension packages not in bzr you probably might want to got through the output of apt-cache rdepends firefox
<asac> and firefox-3.0
<asac> and firefox-3.5
<asac> and check each of those packages individually
<eagles0513875> asac: i was trying to file bugs against them but it was telling me error that they werent published to lp
<asac> but lets start that tomorrow
<eagles0513875> ya
<asac> eagles0513875: well. those where extensions not yet in the archive. we have a few that were never uploaded but that have branches
<asac> (but they are supposed to get uploaded at some point so its good to do it anyway
<eagles0513875> gotcha so those 3 that dont have bugs have yet to be pushed
<asac> eagles0513875: yes. for now file the bugs against firefox-extensions project
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<asac> not against a package (as there is none in ubuntu)
<eagles0513875> will do those in the am
<eagles0513875> being in a tired state = prone for mistakes and stupid ones at that lol
<asac> fta: were you brave enough to reboot after the upstream upgrade?
<asac> i am a bit in doubt atm
<asac> ;)
<fta> upstream upgrade of what?
<asac> upstart ;)
<micahg> asac: is there something I should give priority to verfying for the karmic ff3.5 transition?
<eagles0513875> asac: im hearing that was being held back to some issues or something
<asac> arhive.ubuntu.com had evertying for me this time
<asac> just not sure if should reboot ;)
<asac> or leave this system on until the first victims got fixed ;)
<asac> micahg: what do you mean?
<fta> nope, no reboot yet
<eagles0513875> asac: any chance at getting some packaging mentoring
<micahg> asac: I was going to verify that stuff was done, I did a few
<micahg> just wanting to know if some stuff is more important to verify than others rather than going top to bottom
<asac> eagles0513875: step by step. as i said we can start to look at how to fix the bugs you filed tomorrow
<eagles0513875> ok bud :)
<asac> and so you can do some small tasks
<asac> that will help you get used to the basic tools i hope
<asac> :)
<eagles0513875> :)
<asac> micahg: ah you are talking about the ffox 3.5 spec
<asac> micahg: yes. so main porting tasks are more important
<asac> i think most main packages are in the topmost half
<asac> _before_ the rollout ppa to archive
<asac> the univers packages are below
<asac> micahg: does that answer your questioN?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> thanks asac
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-16
<fta> chromium-browser                 12486   1.02%      1367    5271    5845       3
<fta> midori                           12458   1.01%       410   11114     929       5
<fta> \o/ done
<asac> well done ;)
<fta> galeon                           27692   2.25%      1442   25860     386       4
<fta> *sigh*
<fta> seamonkey                         8440   0.69%         1       8       0    8431
<fta> the "1" is scary
<fta> seamonkey-2.0                       81   0.01%         0       0       0      81
<fta> scarier
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31856038/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.firefox-3.6_3.6~a2~hg20090915r31768%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~hardy_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> yeah bad branding stuff. have to reconsider the approach at some point i guess
 * asac tets NM
<mconnor> asac: you know you can just add a file like all-ubuntu.js to override prefs, right?
<mconnor> instead of patching firefox.js
<micahg> that seems like a much better idea :)
<mconnor> http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/rpms/firefox/F-11/firefox-redhat-default-prefs.js?revision=1.15&view=markup
<micahg> mconnor: does the file go in the same directory?
<mconnor> yeah
<mconnor> we just grab all files in that directory and iterate
<micahg> and the firefox file is first?
<mconnor> yeah
<mconnor> firefox-foo.js comes after
<mconnor> so all-ubuntu is wrong, you want firefox-ubuntu.js to come next in ordering
<micahg> so, should our file be firefox-ubuntu.js?
<mconnor> likely, yes
<micahg> asac: is this something you'd like me to work on?
<micahg> asac: in the mean time, should I propose a merge for 3.6 tonight?
<eagles0513875> morning
<[reed]> asac: ping
<asac> [reed]: hola
<[reed]> asac: see your s-g mail and second the nom :)
<asac> mconnor: yes we even hab those ubuntu.js files etc.
<asac> have
<asac> but the main issue with that branding split patch are usually the other files
<asac> [reed]: did you talk to glandium if he actually wants that ;)?
<asac> [reed]: point is that he always complained that he doesnt have time for security related stuff etc.
<asac> [reed]: so unless he asked for this i will just ack the three security group members (jdstrand, kees, jmm) i will work with
<[reed]> asac: sorry, just saw your response
<[reed]> yes, glandium is the one who requested it in the first place
<[reed]> on Sat, 11 Jul 2009 08:43:05 +0200
<[reed]> so, you should vouch for him
<asac> i will talk to him
<[reed]> actually, Moritz nom'd glandium, but glandium accepted
<asac> he could have pinged me too
<[reed]> now that I actually read my e-mail correctly
<asac> i vouched for moritz now
<asac> in general security team members are a clear goal
<asac> clear go
<eagles0513875> morning asac  :)
<asac> [reed]: glandium never expressed any interest to me - i talked about this with him ... i will vouch for him if he asks me to and says he actually wants to do serious security
<[reed]> well, he maintains xulrunner and firefox still, right?
<asac> [reed]: yes. but he spends only the absolute minimum time on security updates - if any time at all. he was not even willing to verify anything i prepared for him in the past and always complained that canonical should pay for security updates of this packages etc. :/
<eagles0513875> O_O
 * eagles0513875 just sits quietly
<asac> [reed]: anyway. i will try to talk to him
<asac> to see if he really wants this
<[reed]> ok
<[reed]> asac: thanks
<[reed]> asac: the gentoo noms come from armin76
<asac> are those security team members?
<asac> in line with the mail i wrote i think security team members should always be added
<[reed]> yeah, I think so... jdstrand seemed to know at least one of them
 * [reed] checks
<[reed]> looks like Jory A. Pratt is the maintainer
<[reed]> and Robert Buchholz is security team for gentoo
<asac> jdstrand: ^
<asac> how much work did you do with Robert?
 * asac shower
<mac_v> asac: hi... i want to modify wpa_supplicant from logging in syslog , the logs are from network manager? or where should look for this?
<asac> mac_v: there is no point preventing wpasupplicant to log to syslog imo
<asac> anyway the logging is done by wpasupplicant
<mac_v> asac: the problem from me is i'm trying to read the logs and every 2 mins the view gets shifted :(
<mac_v> to the last line
<asac> hey, thats a local setup problem ;)
<asac> use less :)
<eagles0513875> mac_v:  or you could kill the wifi connection so it has no reason to update
<asac> is that the "SCAN RESULT" log?
<mac_v> wpa_supplicant: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
<mac_v> yup
<mac_v> eagles0513875:  you want me to remove the foot for a small mole ;p
<asac> check what priority that has in wpasupplicant code
<eagles0513875> mac_v: ?
<mac_v> i need to use wifi
<eagles0513875> but if ur tryign to check the log it might be easier to kill the wifi for the time being
<eagles0513875> asac: once i get my keyboard and mouse fixed ill be willing to go to the next phase of my education in bug fixing lol
<eagles0513875> but first lunch time
<asac>  no hurry
<asac>  i am overwhelmed by stuff atm anyway
<andv> asac, do we have mozilla-traybiff in ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> asac:  if there is anything u can offload on me when i get things sorted out feel free to do so
<andv> yes, found
<mac_v> andv: you by any chance trying to modify the traybiff to work with the messaging menu?
<andv> mac_v, I was going to update it for debian
<andv> mac_v, didnt hack on it yet
<mac_v> oh , ok :)
<andv> mac_v, upstream seems stuck
<asac> someone here could please verify bug 398205 on jaunty?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398205 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "Geolocation via WLAN doesn't seem to work" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398205
<asac> thx!!!
<JanC> test on jaunty or on karmic?
<eagles0513875> JanC: asac said jaunty regarding the bug above
<JanC> uh, right  ツ
<JanC> I don't expect it to work anyway  :P
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> hell if you want you can test on both lol for that matter
<JanC> well, accordign to the bug report there is supposed to be a "Give it a try!" button, except I don't see one?  ツ
<JanC> s/button/link/
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> not fixed from the get go lol
<JanC> okay, when I test it now, it's accurate to about 50km  :P
<JanC> on karmic
<JanC> let's check jaunty too
<eagles0513875> hehe
<JanC> works for me in jaunty too (with the same imprecision)
<JanC> so I guess it's just using my IP in both cases
<JanC> I don't know how that WLAN stuff is supposed to work anyway  ;)
<JanC> I don't see how they can know much about the "nearby wireless access points"
<asac> jaunty
<asac> JanC: its firefox-3.5 in jaunty
<asac> JanC: you wont see the "try here" if you run ffox 3.0
<JanC> nah, was because I needed to enable scripting & cookies for several domains before it showed
<JanC> *sigh*, WTF I try to run the upstream binary with -no-remote and it says that another firefox is already running?
<asac> JanC: if ubuntu version is running its because your profile is in use
<asac> i use MOZ_NO_REMOTE=1 firefox -P
<asac> to open profile manager and select my test profile
<asac> JanC: can you verify the firefox-3.5 in jaunty-proposed? ;)....
<asac> i dont have jaunty so i am kind of lost here :)
<asac> and QA team is full with alpha6 testing etc.
<eagles0513875> is alpha 6 out
<asac> no
<eagles0513875> ok was bout to say
<asac> QA
<eagles0513875> lol
<asac> 14:33 < asac> and QA team is full with alpha6 testing etc.
<eagles0513875> ahhh its in qa
<asac> try to read complete lines :-P
<eagles0513875> lol
<JanC> asac: I did, and it doesn't do anything different from the upstream version for me  ;)
<JanC> but both upstream & karmic versions do the same on my desktop without wireless too
<JanC> so I guess the whole WLAN geolocation thing is really useless unless you're in an area that has 500 APs
<eagles0513875> hahah JanC
<JanC> so, the right question is: can somebody living in a "megapolis" test on jaunty ?
<JanC> in the center of a
<JanC> asac: good question to ask might be: did the bug reporter test that in the same location with the upstream binary & with the jaunty one?
<asac> that sounds odd ... let me check
<asac> JanC: karmic version is fixed for a while
 * JanC is happy that his ISP uses 1 DHCP pool for half the country, so geolocation never works :P
<asac> so its normal that upstream behaves the same as us
<JanC> asac: I get the same result on my desktop though
<JanC> without wireless
<asac> JanC: also karmic?
<JanC> yes
<asac> JanC: that _can_ be normal
<asac> JanC: if you dont have jaunty then you cannot help
<asac> it didnt work at all before
<JanC> I have jaunty
<asac> JanC: and it gives you a fix?
<JanC> jaunty/karmic, wireless/wired, ubuntu/upstream all gives the same
<asac> JanC: dpkg -l firefox-3.5
<asac> on jaunty please
<asac> JanC: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l firefox-3.5
<asac> rather that
<JanC> I *just* installed it on jaunty  ;)
<asac> JanC: right. but what version ... please ;)
<asac> JanC: ok so yeah
<asac> JanC: are you on your laptop atm?
<asac> please run iwlist scan (without sudo)
<asac> do you see any access points?
<JanC> no, chatting from my desktop, I brought my EEE with jaunty down here
<JanC> version is 3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.2 from jaunty-proposed
<JanC> and I have 4 access points visible (mine + 3 neighbours, I suppose)
<asac> JanC: where do you see those APs?
<asac> if you run iwlist scan?
<asac> so if those APs are visible without sudo
<JanC> both there & in NM
<asac> the "where i am" should give you a better fix if google knows about those APs
<JanC> I guess the "google knows" is lacking  ;)
<asac> i get a location with a circle of about 250m  ... the middle is pretty close (gues like 20-40m)
<JanC> but what do you get with a wired connection?
<asac> i even get that if my iwlist is flushed (e.g. just my current AP)
<asac> which is in fact a bit scary
<asac> JanC: with a wired connection i get a big area
<asac> like my full city or something
<JanC> well, the area it gives me is a city 50km from here  ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> maybe google doesnt like your place ;)
<asac> its scary ... i put that AP here about 2 month ago
<JanC> asac: well, I'd be happy if google keeps disliking my area  ;)
<asac> wonder how they get that data. or are they driving around like nuts ;)
<asac> JanC: is it out-of-city place?
<JanC> no, Bruges, Belgium, near the city center
<asac> how many inhabs?
<JanC> Bruges without the villages & Zeebrugge is about 90-100 thousand I guess
<asac> 255,844 inhabitants
<asac> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruges
<asac> and 117k
<asac> so yeah. the city i was in yesterday is more than a million. but today i am in city with 250k (without near city villages etc)
<asac> not sure if it has reached the critical mass :)
<asac> what city do you get on ethernet?
<JanC> Ghent, Belgium
<asac> ok probably your hub city
<JanC> no it's one of several (smaller & larger) places other geolocation services place me too  ;)
<JanC> depending on my current IP
<asac> yeah. probably your provider has multiple centers each owning different IP blocks or something ;)
<JanC> geolocation services don't like wide area DHCP pools  ;)
<asac> yes. thats why we want wifi
<asac> only really useful if you know where you are imo
<JanC> I don't see how WiFi can help with that, unless people tell where they live?
<asac> JanC: google drives around afaik.
<asac> and the fact that they know this AP means they do it quite massively
<asac> or have some other smart way to get that data
<asac> i havent seen sometig like "we dont know, please tell us where you are"
<JanC> yeah, but most neighbours/people have $DEFAULT_MANUFACTURER_SSID  :P
<asac> SSID isnt important
<asac> rather BSSID
<asac> and maybe stuff like channel. but should be easy to see in code what parts are submitted
<JanC> (ESSID I mean)
<JanC> they could use the MAC maybe
<asac> thats the BSSID
<JanC> okay, so I need to randomly change my AP's MAC-address now?  ;)
<JanC> anyway, I'll see if I can find someone in a more crowded place...
<asac> JanC: that would be precious
<bdrung_> asac: should we rename all extensions to xul-ext-$NAME?
<asac> not sure
<asac> thats the part of the spec i dont like ;)
<asac> i think we shouldnt do that kind of transition in karmic anymore.
<bdrung_> k, we will do it in karmic+1
<bdrung_> asac: do you have a better idea than xul-ext-$NAME?
<asac> no prefix ;)
<asac> but maybe xul-ext- is right
<jdstrand> asac: I haven't worked with Robert at all. I may have been in the same email thread with him once or twice, that's it
<asac> jdstrand: good
<asac> thx
<jdstrand> wouldn't say we are close :)
<micahg> asac: can we talk about firefox prefs and patches?
<asac> micahg: sure
<asac> we have a "patch cleanup task" on the 3.5 karmic agenda still
<asac> so we should do that
<asac> also in general ;)
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.1.head/files/head%3A/debian/patches/
<asac> 1.9.1.head patches
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.3.head/files/head%3A/debian/patches/
<micahg> ok
<asac> 1.9.3.head patches ;)
<micahg> should I open a bug specifically for the preference extraction?
<asac> so first we need to understand if the patches we have are in sync
<asac> micahg: i am not sure what you mean by preference extraction
<micahg> firefox-ubuntu.js
<asac> well. we have a bunch of those
<micahg> like we were talking about yesterday
<asac> question is: what you want to put there
<asac> and why its better to have that outside a patch.
<asac> which patch is it?
<micahg> any preference that we modify in a patch that isn't transient
<micahg> firefox-profilename
<asac> so that patch is interesting
<asac> its basically a bug fix
<asac> i dont think we should start putting such tings in ubuntu.js files
<asac> unless we say that there is no upstream fix
<sebner> asac: is NM now so much cooler or is it a error that my wifi has now 68% instead of ~50? =)
<asac> i wouls think your drivers want to be cooler ;)
<micahg> asac: it seems like we just replace %APP% with firefox in a lot of places
<asac> mozilla/browser/branding/unofficial/pref/firefox-branding.js
<asac> so that si the unofficial branding
<asac> thats used for betas upstream afaik
<asac> they have:
<asac> -pref("startup.homepage_override_url","http://www.mozilla.org/projects/%APP%/%VERSION%/whatsnew/");
<asac> thats definitly wrong
<asac> i dont think those pages exist
<asac> hmm. seems they exist
<asac> at lesat for the beta
<micahg> I got redirected
<asac> micahg: so mostly its APP
<asac> but also some mozilla.org -> mozilla.com
<micahg> to /%LOCALE%/%APP%/%VERSION%/
<asac> i dont know why those
<micahg> should I see if there's an upstream bug?
<asac> no
<asac> about what?
<micahg> about the URLs being wrong
<asac> the problem is that we want to define "Name=Firefox-3.6"
<asac> but use "firefox" in the urls
<micahg> but Name == %APP%?
<asac> yes. thats where it needs more flexibility
<micahg> ok
<asac> i think at least
<micahg> so maybe I can make a patch for that
<asac> or upstream improving their redirects ;)
<micahg> BTW, I think 3.7 daily will break tomorrow
<micahg> just a hunch
<micahg> oh
<micahg> maybe not
<micahg> asac: is it going to cause any problems to remove gio from libxul-sdk?
<asac> micahg: too many depends on trunk?
<micahg> sorry, not remove, but not build
<micahg> mozilla bug 512671
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 512671 in Build Config "libnkgnomevfs is built with Firefox in libxul-sdk builds" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=512671
<micahg> got notified by that handy linux.distro alias :)
<asac> i dont think its a problem for us during build
<asac> i actually thought it was better now on trunk
<asac> bzXXX_libxul_sdk_nspr.patch
<asac> thats the patch we have
<asac> for that
<asac> i really think it might be fixed
<asac> i did a libxul-sdk build recently with just that and it was really quick
<asac> would have to check again of cours
<asac> e
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31907168/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-lpia.firefox-3.7_3.7~a1~hg20090916r32531%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<[reed]> fta: mozilla bug 512671
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 512671 in Build Config "libnkgnomevfs is built with Firefox in libxul-sdk builds" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=512671
<fta> i know
<mac_v> asac: regarding the wpa supplicant , changing this > WPA_SUP_OPTIONS="-s -B -P   > to > WPA_SUP_OPTIONS="-f -B -P < is sufficient or do i need to do something else?
<mac_v> or rather> WPA_SUP_OPTIONS="-f /var/log/wpa.log -B -P
<asac> mac_v: i would think it involves changing /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant.service ... e.g. removing -g
<asac> we need a /etc/default/... mechanism for dbus service files imo
<mac_v> asac: "removing -g" ? the exec seems to not have any such options?  this is how its running >    /sbin/wpa_supplicant -u -s
<mac_v> or did you mean "removing -s" ?
<BUGabundo> olá
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> darn NM :(
<asac> BUGabundo: whats upo?
<BUGabundo> 3G stuck after hibernate / resume
<asac> mac_v: /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant.service looked at that command
<asac> it had a -g for me
<asac> err -d ;)
<asac> which means debug output
<asac> BUGabundo: huawei?
<BUGabundo> yep
<asac> what --debug log do you get with modemmanager?
<BUGabundo> I'll need to get it
<mac_v> asac: the "s" is the setting for the log to be logged in the syslog , the man says use "f" for custom location
<mac_v> i dont have a debug though ;)
<asac> mac_v: -d means: more verbose output
<asac> if you have that ... just remove it and leave the rest alone ;)
<mac_v> ah ,pls no ;p
<asac> -d     Increase debugging verbosity (-dd even more).
<asac> so removing it is probably enough to stop supp doing the scan results
<asac> the rest that comes out is probably ok i nsyslog
<mac_v> hmm... ok , i'll leave it alone for now , you seem to be giving me more options to increase the log ;p
<mac_v> hehe
<asac> mac_v: no
<asac> i am saying if there is -d ... remove it
<asac> to not get more log output
<asac> to get less
<mac_v> yeah , i was just kidding ;)
<asac> kk
<mac_v> i didnt know about the -dd  ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> we had -dd before
<asac> by default :-Ü
<mac_v> ah 0.0
<asac> i kindly reduced that to -d at some point ;)
<mac_v> why isnt it being sent to its own log?
<mac_v> like udev
<mac_v> or auth
<fta> *sigh
<fta> *
<mac_v> :/
<asac> i dont see a reason not to put it to syslog
<asac> you usually want all important info at one place
<asac> at least for system stuff ;)
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=18113  what do you think?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-17
<asac> fta: hmm our gnome default is broken?
<asac> sounds like a bug
<asac> kde doesnt have apturl in hardy - jaunty by default; in karmic they will provide it
<aleron6> whats up guys
<asac> for me "xdg-open apt:flashplugin-installer" works
<asac> aleron6: no sure ;)
<asac> not
<fta> asac, could you please add a comment?
<aleron6> wawt version of ubuntu you running
<asac> fta: does that work for you too?
<fta> yes
<asac> k
<asac> i can comment
<asac> if i remember my login ;)
<asac> fta: remind me tomorrow want to understand where the default is actually shipped
<asac> dont see it right now
<asac> at least not in apturl afaict
<asac> commented ... will check hardy tomorrow
<asac> mozclient will take a few more days i would think
<fta> thanks
<asac> now that i think about it, i feel like i remember someting with hardy wrt escaping of url arguments
<asac> at least "ubuntu-bug" and apport had issues in the past
<asac> that sound familiar
<fta> asac, ff3.7 is red, in case you missed it
<fta> ok, enough for today
<fta> 'night
<BUGabundo> night fta
<aleron6> anybody active heah
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<asac> hi
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> asac: any word on alpha 6 or is todays release of it being postponed
<asac> eagles0513875: didnt even know that until you said
<asac> ;)
<asac> wouldnt be too bothered
<asac> just normal delay because something came too late ;)
<asac> and caused more bugs than expected
<eagles0513875> blarg
<eagles0513875> ahhh
<eagles0513875> well im having problems out the rump with 5 im wondering if 6 has them fixed
<eagles0513875> how are things looking on the extension front
<eagles0513875> now that i finished up the wiki
<eagles0513875> asac anything you would like me to help out with
 * gnomefreak not really here. only here for updates and email
 * eagles0513875 waves to gnomefreak and lets him go about his business
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: firegpg needs some work on rules file for clean before we can do anything. also we will not push it to Ubuntu we will push it to Debian since its not in Ubuntu. when i get back i will get with asac about it.
<eagles0513875> if you want i can get asac to help me with it while u are gone
<eagles0513875> *you
<asac> eagles0513875: i will be back soon for you
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: he already has the diff to work on it. its not a trival fix
<eagles0513875> ok asac
<eagles0513875> gotcha gnomefreak
<eagles0513875> i gotta start somewhere
<gnomefreak> paths changed and we need to update clean in rules for them. asac can we make it a general clean instead of only looking for FireGPGCall in each path?
<gnomefreak> it doesnt build with clean enabled :)
<eagles0513875> O_o
<asac> gnomefreak: we should fix upstream clean target and submit that to the author
<gnomefreak> asac: ok sounds good but does he really care for Linux as much as windows?
<eagles0513875> another valid question brought up by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> i would love a generel clean rule to find it and remove it instead of having to fix this every time he changes where FireGPGCall is moved
<gnomefreak> we have had him fix a few things (not much) but we can email him once we figure this out <before sending this to SId>
<gnomefreak> mostly License issue(s)
<gnomefreak> ok first round of email done. one more round and updates
<gnomefreak> be back
<gnomefreak> they dropped the getmail>get all mail (or whatever it said) in tbird-3
<gnomefreak> oh and <insert build ID into text box> doesnt work. it is not seeing the reply text box as a text box in tbird-3
<gnomefreak> asac: do you know that n-m is showing disconnected when there is a connection? at least here it is
<asac> gnomefreak: nm-tool output ... paste please
<gnomefreak> ** (process:5179): WARNING **: error: could not connect to NetworkManager
<gnomefreak> that was the only output worth showing you
<gnomefreak> ok updated review page to list all bug numbers.
<gnomefreak> ok im gone
<fta2> asac, friendly reminder for the apturl bug
<asac> i asked on -testing if someone has hardy
<asac> or intrepid or jaunty ;)
<fta> asac, micahg: ff3.7 still red
<micahg> fta: I don't know how to fix this one
<micahg> asac: I think it had to do with that patch I showed you about removing gnomevfs and gio
<[reed]> fta: mozilla bug 512671
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 512671 in Build Config "libnkgnomevfs is built with Firefox in libxul-sdk builds" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=512671
<fta> [reed], i know, the idea was that i let someone else fix it ;) ok, i fixed it this time
<[reed]> posted a patch somewhere?
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> it's an ubuntu-specific thing
<fta> [reed], is the electrolysis branch somewhat usable?
<fta> i mean, buildable
<[reed]> fta: I do not know.
<fta> lol http://hg.mozilla.org/projects/electrolysis/rev/6fd4bb500d42
<BUGabundo> asac: I sincerily hope this was just a big typo
<BUGabundo> removing NM on updates????
<BUGabundo> are you joking ?
<[reed]> fta: yeah, I know we're partnering with the chromium team on the ipc stuff
<[reed]> to develop something that we can both work
<[reed]> s/work/use/
<fta> makes sense, for once ;)
<mac_v> asac: whats with NM applet failing on updates! :( is it a known issue?
<mac_v> on recent updates , after an update... it just switches off networking
<BUGabundo> mac_v: start NM again
<BUGabundo> it dies on update
<BUGabundo> very *very* bad
<BUGabundo> even for devel cycle
<BUGabundo> mac_v: $ sudo NetworkManager
<asac> BUGabundo: thats fixed
<asac> if you look in launchpad ... i didnt do the updates ;)
<BUGabundo> so you did??
<BUGabundo> *who
<asac> you can see it in launchpad
 * BUGabundo dribbles changes logs
<asac> i didnt know that this was going to happen until it already happened ;)
<BUGabundo>  -- Scott James Remnant <scott@ubuntu.com>  Wed, 16 Sep 2009 20:50:31 +0100
<BUGabundo> debian/rules: We never previously started or restarted network manager on install or upgrade, and instead flagged a reboot
<BUGabundo> well aint that a briliant idea!
<BUGabundo> to leave a system WITHOUT network
<BUGabundo> DUH
<asac> hey
<asac> its not a big deal
<crimsun> right, it's an alpha, we can all deal :)
<asac> i would have preferred if he had talked to me, but if you have to touch like so many packages you cannot wait ;)
<asac> and i understand that
<asac> and he fixed his regressions ;) ... which is definitly good
<BUGabundo> asac: I know how to fix it
<BUGabundo> I wonder *how* many users got stuck
<asac> all uploads happened in 24h or something
<asac> so its not a big time frame ;)
<asac> and thats how you learn how to recover from it ;)
<asac> by stepping into these bugs
<BUGabundo> grrr
<fta> want a respin?
<asac> me?
<fta> yes
<asac> hmm. the dailies are still in semi state. right
<asac> why not ;)
<asac> just network-manager package
<asac> and jaunty is broken now ;)
<asac> collateral damage ;)
<fta> too late, I did the whole thing
<asac> heh
<asac> ok
<asac> fta: you fixed 3.7=
<asac> ?
<fta> yep, broken for 2+ days
<asac> brave
<fta> i pasted the log 3 times, reed answered with the same bmo bug twice, so i did it
<fta> Scott is doing nm packaging now?
<asac> no
<asac> he did the upstart transition uploads for everything that uses /etc/init.d
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/273140/
<fta> lol 0.8~a~git.20090911t130220.4c77fa0-0ubuntu6
<fta> a snapshot with 0ubuntu6
<asac> yes he was so kind to publish a bzr branch
<asac> probably have to clean that up in some way
<asac> most likely by upstreaming something sensible that auto detects whether to install upstart or old-init style things
<asac> so it can build on jaunty again ;)
<asac> but i am currently in the middle of pushing hard for the applet UI changes we are doing this cycle as we already are past UI freeze
<asac> once thats out i hope i can only do bug fixing.
<asac> and normal work ;)
<micahg> asac: I looked at the 3.7 failure yesterday, but didn't know how to fix it
<micahg> it turns out it was that bug I mentioned
<fta> asac, you now have a network-manager.prerm script calling "stop network-manager || :", will that even work in jaunty?
<fta> micahg, yep, that + a patch to rebase
<fta> micahg, but dailies are full of surprises, you'll have your share of fixes to do ;)
<micahg> fta: yep, I've been fixing what I can
<fta> chromium is green, a last, too much red those past 2 weeks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-18
<BUGabundo> fta chromium is a bit dead
<BUGabundo> most pages won't load properly
<fta> file bugs
<fta> work for me
<fta> BUGabundo, in fact, chromium works far better than ff 3.7
<fta> ff has a lot of rendering issues
<fta> mostly refresh issues
<BUGabundo> FF working like a charm here
<eagles0513875> hey asac :)
<asac> eagles0513875: hi
<asac> i hope i will have a bit more time for you today
<eagles0513875> its ok m8
<eagles0513875> i am still trying to get stuff working
<eagles0513875> on me macbook
<eagles0513875> asac: should be able to help out as alpha 6 seems to have resolved my issues
<eagles0513875> asac: have a working install so im able to help you guys out
<asac> eagles0513875: ok lets start with bindwood
<asac> branch the bzr branch
<asac> instructions are available on the branch webpage
<eagles0513875> hehe just caught me as im off to lunch asac:(
<eagles0513875> will branch when i return
<eagles0513875> ill branch it when i return
<eagles0513875> asac: im back do i need to sign up for an account or anything to branch, also do i need my gpg key installed
<asac> you will need an account
<asac> you already have one for bugs though
<asac> thats the same
<asac> you need a ssh key
<asac> the instructions should be on launchpad
<asac> but should be easy enough to do
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> so let me do that first :)
<eagles0513875> installing firefox will do it from my laptop
<eagles0513875> do i need my pgp key as well asac setup on my linux box
<asac> when you need that you will notice ;)
<eagles0513875> well might as well set it up while im at it lol
<eagles0513875> glad alpha 6 is working for me :)
<eagles0513875> hopefully no keyboard and mouse breakage
<eagles0513875> sry getting side tracked here in regards to pgp stuff whats the name of the program that pgp needs installed
<fta> asac, why did ubufox suddenly re-enabled itself? i had it disabled for ages
<asac> fta: on 3.7?
<fta> yes
<asac> did you get a ubufox update?
<fta> yes, yours
<fta> i didn't notice it before because 3.7 was red in the ppa
<asac> but in extension manager then.
<asac> you could check whether --reinstall ubufox triggers this again
<fta> are disabled addons re-enabled when they are upgraded?
<asac> if that happens its a bug
<eagles0513875> asac ssh is uploaded now what
<asac> eagles0513875: go to the branch webpage for bindwood
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> and follow instructions there how to branch
<eagles0513875> roger
<eagles0513875> can i ask you guys a random question
<eagles0513875> you know how the kde stuff like konqueror save their passwords and all that to kwallet
<eagles0513875> is there an option we could add to firefox to have a choice between using what ever ff uses and kwallet
<eagles0513875> asac how do i login now to launch bad from command line so i can branch bindwood
<eagles0513875> nm i am logged in now
<eagles0513875> ok asac its branched :)
<asac> eagles0513875: paste the commands you ran up to now
<asac> paste.ubuntu.com
<eagles0513875> i followed the how to in regards to setting up ssh
<eagles0513875> now i did bzr launchpad-login eagles051387
<eagles0513875> then i ran the bzr branch then the link to where bindwood is asked me about the authenticity of the hose which i added to my rsa list of known hosts
<asac> eagles0513875: sure
<asac> now checkout the files in the branch
<asac> the debian dir is the packaging ... the rest is upstream
<asac> maybe walk around the packaging files a bit
<asac> and try to understand what they might mean
<asac> there are just four files in debian/ ;)
<asac> you filed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions/+bug/425631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425631 in bindwood "bindwood not using the correct version of mozilla-devscripts" [Undecided,New]
<asac> maybe go through the summary and check what that might mean ;)
<eagles0513875> asac: ok
<eagles0513875> logically what imthinking the mozilla-devscripts are are the scripts that compile the extension if im understanding correctly
<eagles0513875> am i right in reasoning that
<asac> debian/rules
<asac> is what usually does the main job
<asac> we include xpi.mk there
<asac> so what is used by xpi.mk is the BUILD_COMMAND
<asac> in debian/control you find all the depends/recommends
<asac> thats where you need to check point 2 and 3 from your bug summary
<eagles0513875> mk = make extensions
<asac> read thefiles
<asac> read the files
<eagles0513875> ok
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31988150/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.network-manager_0.8~a~git.20090917t210753.fdb5ef2-0ubuntu2~nmt1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> you will understand ;)
<eagles0513875> i hope i will understand
 * eagles0513875 goes to install ff on windows
<asac> hmm didnt i fix that
<asac> checks nm
<eagles0513875> sry asac its taking me a min  to get going here installing ff so i dont have ot use ie no more
<eagles0513875> asac: assigned myself bindwood on the wiki
<eagles0513875> im seeing depends: ${xpi:depends} i change the depends to recommends right?
<asac> eagles0513875: yes.
<asac> thats the thing you need to change
<asac> well spotted ;)
<asac> after that you need to create a good changelog entry
<eagles0513875> this is where its gonna get interesting is with the change log
<eagles0513875> thats all i need to do and is recommends with a R or r
<eagles0513875> asac: ^
<eagles0513875> asac: another question in the control do i need to check the version of mozilla-devscripts?
<eagles0513875> should it say ( >= 0.14 ) or 0.15 or that shouldnt really matter ?
<asac> eagles0513875: use >= 0.15
<eagles0513875> and now what do i have to do in the change log
<asac> eagles0513875: look at adblock-plus (get it from bzr too)
<eagles0513875> roger
<asac> eagles0513875: if there is UNRELEASED in topmoast changelog entry
<asac> you add a new changelog line like:
<eagles0513875> what about the version though
<asac> * move ${xpi:Depends} from Depends: to Recommends
<asac>   - update debian/control
<asac> eagles0513875: if there is a release on top you do:
<eagles0513875> there is no recommends though
<asac> dch -i -DUNRELEASED
<asac> and then add the text from above
<eagles0513875> your loosing me here
<fta> i really hope karmic will not ship gwibber like it is today
<asac> eagles0513875: you have to add that
<eagles0513875> hold on brb
<asac> fta: unlikely ;)
<fta> asac, as in it will, or will not?
<eagles0513875> hold on lol
<eagles0513875> looking at adblock atm
<eagles0513875> asac: adblock is still wrong though still uses devscripts >= 0.14
<asac> fta: unlikely that it stays completely broken
<asac> eagles0513875: 0.14 is also ok
<eagles0513875> and it still shows xpi:depends not recommends
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> eagles0513875: its xpi:Depends ... but not in the Depends: but Recommends: field
<eagles0513875> there is no recommends
<eagles0513875> and where do i add recommends
<asac> usually below the Depends: line
<asac> ;)
<asac> eagles0513875: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html
<asac> thats a good read to understand debian/control files
<eagles0513875> ok then adblock-plus is still rock
<eagles0513875> as all of them are showing xpi:depends after Depends:
<asac> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-binarydeps
<asac> eagles0513875: that has to be after Recommends: ... thats what task 3 of the review is about
<eagles0513875> asac: so xpi:Depends gets removed and moved to recommends
<asac> eagles0513875: could be that adblock is still using depends
<eagles0513875> lets go badk to the beginning here
<asac> eagles0513875: yes. after you did that read the document from above and try to match the fields you see in control with what is documented there
<eagles0513875> question do i leave or totally remove xpi:Depends from where it is or leave it
<asac> eagles0513875: "move" ... thats a non-ambigous operation ;)
<eagles0513875> i wanna do this right the first time
<asac> sore
<asac> sure
<asac> ;)
<eagles0513875> ok after xpi:depends there is couchdb and python-desktopcouch those stay where they are right
<asac> good that you ask
<eagles0513875> thats how one learns by asking
<asac> eagles0513875: just the xpi:depends for task 3 of the review
<asac> eagles0513875: so ... when you have changed control and added a new cangelog entry
<asac> run bzr diff
<asac> and show me the output
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> so just add to the changelog on top of whats already there or below it
<asac> eagles0513875: read what i wrote:
<asac> if topmost is UNRELEASED
<asac> att below
<asac> add below
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> if its a release you need to do what i said
<asac> e.g. dch -I....
<asac> dch -i ... (see above)
<eagles0513875> if you dont mind me asking what does dch -i do
<asac> you will see ... just use the syntax above
<asac> like 15 minutes ago ;)
<eagles0513875> ok installing the devscripts package
<asac> 15:29 < asac> eagles0513875: if there is a release on top you do:
<asac> 15:29 < eagles0513875> there is no recommends though
<asac> 15:29 < asac> dch -i -DUNRELEASED
<asac> 15:30 < asac> and then add the text from above
<asac> 15:30 < eagles0513875> your loosing me here
<asac> you can also read: man dch
<asac> to get more info
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhhh
<eagles0513875> wait there is already a version that has im guessing been released as the person before who worked on this packaged it
<asac> eagles0513875: well
<asac> topmost line: if there is UNRELEASED ... then its not released
<asac> if there is intrepid/jaunty/karmic
<asac> its released
<asac> you can also look at bzr log
<asac> bzr log -l1
<asac> if the topmost commit is a RELEASE commit
<asac> thats it
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> run bzr log -l1 -p
<asac> to also see what was changed
<asac> then you understand what a release commit is ;)
<eagles0513875> ok hold on here waiting for devscripts finished downloading
<asac> yes. you need to install devscripts build-essentials
<asac> and apt-get build-dep bindwood ;)
<eagles0513875> releasing version _________ to ubunt/karmic means its been released or will be released
<eagles0513875> blarg my spelling is fail today
<asac> eagles0513875: yes. also run the -p log command from above
<asac> that will show you what was changed for such a release commit
<eagles0513875> thats what i ran
<asac> the diff is most likely just debian/changelog
<eagles0513875> the bzr log -l1 -p
<eagles0513875> there was no diff if i saw right
<asac> and just the first line from UNRELEASED to karmic
<asac> and the timestamp
<eagles0513875> ya im seeing all that
<asac> eagles0513875: yeah. bad example ;)
<eagles0513875> so releasing = released
<asac> now
<asac> no
<asac> ;)
<asac> forget about that part ;)
<asac> basically look at first line in changelog
<asac> bindwood (0.2~~rev9-0ubuntu1) karmic; urgency=low
<eagles0513875> which was a version number that was in there
<asac> that means it was uploaded to karmic
<asac> if it wasnt uploadedit should be
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> bindwood (0.2~~rev9-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<eagles0513875> so under that im adding the changes i made to it
<asac> no
<asac> you run the dch command i gave you
<asac> that will create a new UNRELEASED changelog (because the topmost was already uploaded and shouldnt be changed)
<eagles0513875> ahhhh ok
<eagles0513875> but wait im confused here cuz i did the dch -i and yet its not saying UNRELEASED
<eagles0513875> it says the same as the pervious changelog entry
<eagles0513875> but no text there
<asac> eagles0513875: because you didnt run the full command
<eagles0513875> dch -i
<asac> check what i wrote exactly
<asac> thats not the complete command i gave you
 * eagles0513875 just pulled a homer simpson
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> then i just added the list of changes i made to the control file
<asac> i gave you an example changelog text too
<asac> you can use that or something else
<asac> run bzr diff after you are done and show
<eagles0513875> ya was just reading up the log here
<eagles0513875> ok time to pastebin
<eagles0513875> asac: http://pastebin.com/m60f535e8
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> looking at the change log nothing was added
<asac> eagles0513875: ok so you just updated the changelog now ... so you can revert that part by running bzr revert debian/changelog
<asac> then run the dch command again
<asac> dch -i -DUNRELEASED
<asac> dont forget to safe
<eagles0513875> nothing was added to it though when i go into it
<asac> +Recommends: ${xpi:Recommends}
<asac> thats wrong
<asac> its xpi:Depends
<asac> everywhere
<asac> eagles0513875: look at the diff. the timestamp was updated because you ran the wrong command ;)
<asac> revert that change
<asac> and do again
<eagles0513875> let me fix my mistake
<asac> ok testing NM stuff bbiw
<eagles0513875> xpi:depends moves to the recommends section right
<eagles0513875> and the other 2 packages that are listed there stay there
<eagles0513875> or all that section moves down to recommends
<eagles0513875> 2 packages meaning couchdb and python-desktopcouch
<eagles0513875> asac: in the change log you have to add what you did by hand right
<eagles0513875> asac: http://pastebin.com/m16119ab0
<eagles0513875> let me know if what i pasted is to ur satisfaction when you have a chance
<asac> eagles0513875: the email is wrong in the changelog
<asac> eagles0513875: the text is good, just also refer to the file touched in the changes lines
<asac> everything else looks good
<asac> adjust that and show me again ;)
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> so add somethign like changes made to the control file
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.com/m5cc75a7b asac
<asac> eagles0513875: better is something like:
<asac> * Changed ${xpi:Depends} to recommends
<asac>   - update debian/control
<asac> * Changed version of mozilla-devscripts to >= 0.15
<asac>   - update debian/control
<asac> try that
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.com/m2e2c324c asac
<eagles0513875> asac: if all is ok do i upload the change log or a diff to lp
<asac> eagles0513875: run bzr diff one more time
<asac> if that looks good
<asac> run debcommit
<asac> that should automatically produce a good bzr commit for you
<asac> from changelog
<eagles0513875> want me to paste bzr diff output one more time
<asac> no
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> you can verify that all is fine by running
<asac> bzr log -l1 -p
<asac> that should show you your commit and the diff
<asac> eagles0513875: remember that the email should be good
<asac> in the bzr log
<asac> if not you need to set that up properly
<asac> if your remail is bad you run
<asac> bzr uncommit once
<asac> fix your email in your bzr setup
<asac> and debcommit again
<eagles0513875> its good and committed
<eagles0513875> so now i need to install it and test it to see if it works on ff 3.5
<eagles0513875> do i mark the lp bug as fix released
<eagles0513875> and on the wiki there is a box that says works with ff 3.5 do i just install and test
<asac> eagles0513875: committed?
<asac> so now the procedure is like this:
<asac> bzr push lp:~YOURLPID/bindwood/bindwood.ubuntu.lpXXXX
<asac> e.g. push it to a topic branch with the lp id
<asac> then you request a merge into the bindwood.ubuntu branch
<asac> and i will review that merge
<micahg> asac: do we have any interest in submitting crash reports to mozilla in addition to launchpad?
<asac> micahg: s/addition/instead/ ... yes.
<asac> we have a bug for that
<asac> upstream ... need some script that makes proper format out of our symbols
<asac> so we can uplad them to their crash db
<micahg> oh, do we not want to deal with crash reports?
<asac> we want to deal with them, but not in launchpad
<micahg> not everything is caused by firefox
<asac> we would be able to query them in breakpad for ubnutu specific ones
<asac> so no need for our bugs
<asac> just if there is a topcrasher we can open launchpad/bmo bug combo
<asac> to track those on a case-by-case basis
<micahg> ok
<micahg> well, there's a while discussion on bmo right now about it
<micahg> *whole
<micahg> any idea where ?that bug would be
<micahg> (in our tracker)
<micahg> asac: can I have someone copy places.sqlite to a new profile to test something
<fta> ConnectionError: Connection error: Could not resolve 'edge.launchpad.net' [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<fta> hm, the bot is sick today
<eagles0513875> asac: the lpXXXX = bug number
<eagles0513875> fta: whats the lpXXXX when doing a push to bzr
<fta> replace XXX by the bug number number you're fixing, so we know what your branch is fixing
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<eagles0513875> just making sure :)
<eagles0513875> fta: im getting an error extra argument to ocommand push
<eagles0513875> i wanna get this finished but i dont think im gonna be able to push bindwood tonight as i have friends coming over and i need to take my desktop downstairs lol
<eagles0513875> will finish this tomorrow
<fta> extra argument error?? could paste it?
<fta> +you
<eagles0513875> the argument i typed is bzr push lp: ~eagles051387/bindwood/bindwood.ubuntu.lp425631
<eagles0513875> so i have to do it as root
<fta> no
<fta> bzr push lp:~eagles051387/bindwood/bindwood.ubuntu.lp425631
<eagles0513875> ahhhh no space
<eagles0513875> asac: its been pushed btw
<eagles0513875> im out for now guys
<eagles0513875> asac: email is in my profile if u need to get a hold of me
<micahg> asac: is places.sqlite dependent on any other files or can I have someone move it to another profile to test something?
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32031043/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.xulrunner-1.9.3_1.9.3~a1~hg20090918r32853%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> hm, interesting
<fta> mozilla 516213
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 516213 in Layout: Canvas "Freshen WebGL implementation and enable on trunk" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=516213
<micahg> fta: I won't be able to fix any FTBFS until Sun night
<fta> i'll fix this one
<fta> done
<jdstrand> fta: can you look at bug #432702 and my proposed merge and make sure I am following your procedures properly?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432702 in firefox-3.5 "firefox apparmor profile should allow access to pulseaudio" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432702
<jdstrand> fta: hi btw! :)
<jdstrand> fta: the merge proposal is https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/firefox/firefox-432702/+merge/12096
<jdstrand> fta: I didn't do this right the last two times, and I'd like to do it right this time ;)
<BUGabundo> boas
<BUGabundo> is it me or is FF 3.7 broken?
<micahg> BUGabundo: what do you mean broken?
<BUGabundo> coredup
<BUGabundo> *dump
<BUGabundo> (gdb)
<BUGabundo> #0  0x00007ffff67ff569 in ?? () from /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.3a1pre/libmozjs.so
<BUGabundo> #1  0x00007ffff680b9dc in ?? () from /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.3a1pre/libmozjs.so
<BUGabundo> #2  0x00007ffff67b3bf6 in JS_ExecuteScript () from /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.3a1pre/libmozjs.so
<BUGabundo> #3  0x00007ffff5138afc in ?? () from /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.3a1pre/libxul.so
<BUGabundo> #4  0x00007ffff5139afd in ?? () from /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.3a1pre/libxul.so
<BUGabundo> #5  0x00007ffff592869c in ?? () from /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.3a1pre/libxul.so
<BUGabundo> #6  0x00007ffff59289c6 in ?? () from /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.3a1pre/libxul.so
<BUGabundo> #7  0x00007ffff5928ac8 in ?? () from /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.3a1pre/libxul.so
<BUGabundo> #8  0x00007ffff5929871 in ?? () from /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.3a1pre/libxul.so
<BUGabundo> #9  0x00007ffff5905b02 in NS_InitXPCOM3_P () from /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.3a1pre/libxul.so
<BUGabundo> #10 0x00007ffff50cd2ba in ?? () from /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.3a1pre/libxul.so
<BUGabundo> #11 0x00007ffff50d0113 in XRE_main () from /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.3a1pre/libxul.so
<BUGabundo> #12 0x0000000000402787 in ?? ()
<BUGabundo> #13 0x00007ffff6ebfabd in __libc_start_main () from /lib/libc.so.6
<micahg> BUGabundo: use pastebin !!
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I know
<micahg> BUGabundo: steps to reproduce?
<micahg> wfm on Jaunty
<BUGabundo> $ firefox-3.7
<BUGabundo> karmic, of course
 * micahg just found a bug in 3.7
<BUGabundo> who did?
<BUGabundo> you or me?
<micahg> I did, something else
<micahg> I'll report it later
<micahg> as for yours
<micahg> idk
<micahg> which build do you have?
<BUGabundo> where's asac when we need him
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 3.7~a1~hg20090917r32813+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd3
<micahg> which version of xul?
<micahg> same?>
<BUGabundo> xulrunner-1.9.3:  Installed: 1.9.3~a1~hg20090917r32813+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<micahg> well, that shoots my idea
<BUGabundo> ehe
<fta> jdstrand, looks ok to me, but i let asac merge it, as 3.5 is the stable branch now
<jdstrand> fta: ok thanks :)
<fta> BUGabundo, crappy stack trace, do you have the -dbg installed?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> do we now have a metapackage to instal it?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> fta what packages do I need?
<micahg> xulrunner-1.9.3-dbg  firefox-3.7-dbg firefox-3.7-gnome-support-dbg
<BUGabundo> downloading
<BUGabundo> micahg: don't you want to make an *easy* metapackage for those ?
<BUGabundo> I keep getting the Addon manager asking to restart FF
<BUGabundo> something must be *half* installed
<micahg> fta: is there a requirement for a dbg package for every regular pacakge?
<BUGabundo> off course now that I have debug
<BUGabundo> its starts normally :(
<micahg> BUGabundo: not my call
<BUGabundo> micahg: why not? you are free to make a package
<fta> micahg, no, it's just useful for heavy crashers to have one. but nowadays, we also have automatic -dbgsym
<BUGabundo> on ddebs servers
<micahg> fta: there's no reason for firefox-3.7-gnome-support-dbg anymore since the last .so file was moved to xulrunner-1.9.3-gnome-support
<fta> but PPAs are not yet capable of creating those -dbgsym, hence our old style -dbg
<micahg> this is all that's in there: http://pastebin.com/f563f9845
<fta> yep, i noticed yesterday
<micahg> fta: should I make a merge proposal to remove it?
<fta> well, it's tricky, you have to take care of the provides/replaces/breaks/.. so people are not stuck with un-upgradeable ff
<micahg> yes, I was going to propose a branch for ff3.7 as well as xul1.9.3
<fta> if you feel like it, go ;)
<micahg> ok, I'll do it sun night, no use in hosting useless packages
<fta> ok. I'm out for a few
<BUGabundo> okay....
<BUGabundo> nightly tools is broken on FF
<BUGabundo> that could be the cause! :(
<BUGabundo> fta asac micahg http://paste.ubuntu.com/273781/
<BUGabundo> there you go . a pastebin as requested
<BUGabundo> :D
<BUGabundo> I almost bet its one of my addons :D
<asac> BUGabundo: component load crash
<asac> points to a incompatible extension
<asac> can you please find which that is and give us just that
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> need to test ALL of them
<BUGabundo> can't the debug print extra info, like the NAME of the addon ?
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> xmarks Works
<BUGabundo> uptidy works
<BUGabundo> textare resize works
<BUGabundo> text area  cache works
<BUGabundo> tabmixplus works
<BUGabundo> securelogin works
<BUGabundo> readitlatter works
<BUGabundo> quick restart works
<BUGabundo> Paste and Go works
<BUGabundo> Organize statusbar works
<BUGabundo> No Squint works
<BUGabundo> No script works
<BUGabundo> nightly tester tools works
<BUGabundo> Next Please works
<BUGabundo> Netcraftool bar works
<BUGabundo> Longurl works
<BUGabundo> LP improvements FAILS
<BUGabundo> lololololol
<BUGabundo> micahg: you does that addon?
<BUGabundo> nsXULDocument::OnStreamComplete (this=0x7fffe14bd000, aLoader=<value optimized out>, context=<value optimized out>, aStatus=0,
<BUGabundo>     stringLen=39, string=0x7fffdee24a30 "var nightlyplatform = {\n  eol: \"\\n\"\n}\n ") at nsXULDocument.cpp:3521
<BUGabundo> 3521	nsXULDocument.cpp: No such file or directory.
<BUGabundo> 	in nsXULDocument.cpp
<BUGabundo> imagezoom works
<BUGabundo> Hide Menu bar works
<BUGabundo> greasemonkey works
<BUGabundo> greaction works
<micahg> BUGabundo: that's bdmurray
<BUGabundo> fullerscreen works
<micahg> I'm out, a good weekend to all
<BUGabundo> downloadstatus bar works
<BUGabundo> bye micahg
<fta> BUGabundo, chromium still crashing for you?
<BUGabundo> it never was
<BUGabundo> just would fail to load pages
<BUGabundo> better today
<fta> fail how?
<fta> oh snap or what?
<BUGabundo> fta like no CSS rendering fail
<fta> not http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=22239 then
<BUGabundo> GRRRRR
<BUGabundo> f*ck FF :(
<BUGabundo> it was workign, restart, now its crashing agin
<BUGabundo> fta I don't have  a single chromium addon AFAIK
<fta> ok
<BUGabundo> ok back on rolling
<BUGabundo> more FF addons to test
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/273801/
<BUGabundo> one more that doesn't work
<BUGabundo> Download status bar seems to be picky
<BUGabundo> Portuguese dictionary works
<BUGabundo> dictionary switcher works
<BUGabundo> cookie button on statusbar works
<BUGabundo> clear fields works
<BUGabundo> Better GReader FAILS :( (can't live without that one :((( )
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/273804/
<BUGabundo> better gcal the same :(
<BUGabundo> addblock works
<fta> can't live without abp ;)
<BUGabundo> I can
<BUGabundo> I use chromium
<BUGabundo> :D
<BUGabundo> fta asac http://p.bugabundo.net/firefox-37-is-segfaulting-with-some-of-my-add
<BUGabundo> fta but its strange to use the web. so much noise!
<asac> BUGabundo: but which extension crashes ffox?
<BUGabundo> 3 of them
<BUGabundo> :)
<asac> hmm ... what i am interested in is the crash in component loader
<BUGabundo> better gcal , Better GReader ,  Download status bar , LP improvements
<asac> e.g. from the backtrace you showed me
<BUGabundo> 4 actually
<BUGabundo> asac: I posted bt for all of them :)
<asac> so just greader fails like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/273804/ ?
<[reed]> too many extensons
<[reed]> extensions
<BUGabundo> addons
<BUGabundo> [reed]: that's the small list
<BUGabundo> you should see 18 months ago
<BUGabundo> before asac *demanded* I cut down on addons
<[reed]> I have two add-ons
<[reed]> TWO
<[reed]> :)
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> what good is FF without addons?
<BUGabundo> it doesn't even do fullscreen properly
<[reed]> it works just fine ;p
<BUGabundo> ohhh let me teste weave again
<BUGabundo> many of my crashes started last night
<BUGabundo> *after* I install it
<[reed]> fullscreen is filed
<[reed]> should be fixed soon
<BUGabundo> [reed]: test fuller screen and then came back
<BUGabundo> you won't go back ! really
<[reed]> I know
<BUGabundo> it *works* as it is supposed
<[reed]> mozilla bug 517379
<BUGabundo> it even shows status bar when you hover a link
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 517379 in Widget: Gtk "restarting after quit from fullscreen presents fullscreen window with wrong controls" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=517379
<BUGabundo> humm don't know that bug
<BUGabundo> but I have like 2 FullScreen bugs on bugzilla
<[reed]> there's also mozilla bug 512529
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 512529 in Widget: Gtk "Fullscreen mode (F11) does not synchronize with window manager fullscreen mode" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=512529
<BUGabundo> not that either :)
<BUGabundo> mine is fixed now, lucky
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-19
<BUGabundo> grr
<BUGabundo> stupid FF won't upgrade my addons
<BUGabundo> just keeps asking to restart it
<BUGabundo> now I have 3 addons holding back with a Cancel button
<kenvandine> hey asac... wanna do some sponsoring?
<kenvandine> lots of bugs fixed and indicator support working in gwibber :)
<WebcamWonder> Umm, question guys, would it be feasible to setup lightning nightlies alongside in the daily ppa?
<eagles0513875> hey asac
<eagles0513875> hey asac im back
<eagles0513875> :) how did my commit of bind wood look
<eagles0513875> hey asac did my commit show up anywhere cuz i think i made a mistake when commiting it yesterday
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<fta> !info overlib
<ubottu> Package overlib does not exist in karmic
<fta> grrr
<eagles0513875> hey fta
 * eagles0513875 thinks asac is outa the office till monday :(
<fta> no idea
<eagles0513875> i dont think my commit for bindwood ended up in the right place :(
<eagles0513875> cuz im not finding it on the page of firefox extensions
<ripps> fta: is there someway to use the ppa-bot without it calling pinentry for my passphrase everytime? It can't really work as a bot if it keeps needing my approval
<fta> ripps, i use a key without password
<fta> ripps, btw, are you using the new email feature?
<ripps> fta: haven't used the email feature yet, as I still call it manually. How do I remove the password for my key?
<ripps> fta: okay, I generated a password gpg key made specifically for ppa signing.
<ripps> Maybe now I can actually run daily.sh automatically without being promted for a password
<fta> great
<fta> if you can try the -e and let me know if it works for you, i'd appreciate
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-20
 * BUGabundo make.clone( BUGabundo ) | /dev/bed/BUGabundo
<andv> eagles0513875, you can't push stuff to ~mozilla-extensions-dev branches
<eagles0513875> andv: O_o i thought i did something wrong
<andv> plus please do not push stuff there
<andv> it's for team members only and for mature branches
<eagles0513875> andv: asac told me to make the commit
<andv> yes, on your own branch maybe
<andv> anyway you just started using bzr, I don't want all branches to be messed up
<andv> :)
<eagles0513875> sry
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> does it need to be recommitted?
<andv> where?
<eagles0513875> to bzr does bindwood need to be recommited in the right location or did you fix it
<andv> which is the right location?
<andv> if you pushed it to your own branch, you should see it
<eagles0513875> when i did it i typed this bzr commit lp:~eagles051387........  thing is see it where
<andv> anyway I saw some errors in the log I saw from you
<eagles0513875> andv: asac said it was ok
<eagles0513875> i was pastebinning it to him before committing
<andv> it's not ok
<andv> ;)
<eagles0513875> O_o im confused andv
<andv> plus you don't use bzr commit to push stuff
<andv> it's bzr push lp:what/ever
<andv> eagles0513875:
<eagles0513875> humm
<andv> 1) bzr branch name is wrong
<eagles0513875> i copied what asac had posted here in chat
<andv> 2) mozilla-devscripts should be 0.15~
<andv> 3) changelog is not well formatted
<andv> 4) xpi:depends should *not* be in depends
<eagles0513875> then what on earth was asac saying it was alright for O_o
<andv> jonathan <eagles051387@gmail.com>
<andv> is wrong
<andv> should be name surname <email@email.com>
<andv> you don't need to add [ Jonathan Aquilina ]
<andv> if you are the only one who touched it
<andv> that's needed when there are more than 2 ppl touching the package
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<andv> e.g [ name surname ]
<andv> changes
<andv> [ name1 surname1 ]
<eagles0513875> so when there is a version change for instance
<andv> changes
<andv> no
<andv> when there are more than one-two ppl touching the package
<eagles0513875> ok
<andv> so that everyone knows who worked on what
<eagles0513875> ok
<andv> that's why I told you to not push on team branch
<andv> (you can't anyway)
<eagles0513875> ahhhh ok well my apologies :(
<eagles0513875> if you will be here this afternoon ill correct my mistakes
<andv> np, you didnt push to the team so it's ok
<andv> dunno, don't think so, maybe this evening yes
<eagles0513875> ok just ping me i got nothing planned cept to get ready for part 2 of my linux cert
<eagles0513875> where did bzr commit put it anyway
<andv> to bindwood.ubuntu.lp21345 (some numbers)
<andv> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~eagles051387/bindwood/bindwood.ubuntu.lp425631/revision/19
<eagles0513875> thats where it went to
<andv> yep
<eagles0513875> wass trying to find where it went
<BUGabundo> morning
<BUGabundo> asac: here is a fresh trace http://paste.ubuntu.com/274627/
<BUGabundo> :((((
<BUGabundo> please HELP me target this segfaults
<BUGabundo> asac: fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/274824/ fresh. firefox 3.7, no addons enabled, turned off wifi, ff dumped :D
<[reed]> note that stack is completely useless
<[reed]> :)
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> [reed]: I installed what ever dbg packages this guys asked me too
<fta> what is this? https://edge.launchpad.net/flash-ubuntu
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo>                  Licenses:                                                         Other/Proprietary                                                                              (Canonical Internal)                                                                        Commercial subscription expires                   2010-06-29                                                     This project’s license is proprietary.
<BUGabundo> scary
<fta> yep
<BUGabundo> I know some of the names
<BUGabundo> seems to be canonical ppl
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~flash-ubuntu-team
<BUGabundo> either OEM stuff
<BUGabundo> 23 ??
<BUGabundo> a lot of ppl
<BUGabundo> what project is this ????
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~michaelforrest
<BUGabundo> design stuff ppl
<BUGabundo> Ubuntu Twitterscape
<BUGabundo> WTF
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-twitterscape
<BUGabundo>                    Processing sketch to show what people are  saying about Ubuntu.          To run, download Processing from http://processing.org  or try one of the OS-specific executables
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-20
<micahg> asac: ^^^
<micahg> fta: are you going to file the request for another lpia builder or shoudl I?
<fta> micahg, please do, i was about to leave
<micahg> fta: k, have a good night
<fta> thanks
<fta> btw, i've committed the apport hooks to the daily branch
<fta> will need more testers, esp on stable releases
<micahg> fta: cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> asac - i noticed you're still assigned to mozilla bug 467766. are you planning to add a test-case for that patch, or do you want me to take that?
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 467766 in Preferences: Backend "user settings for pref keys with defaults in extension get reset on upgrade" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=467766
<chrisccoulson> asac - same question for mozilla bug 460917 too :)
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 460917 in Plugin Finder Service "New plugins only recognized after restarting Firefox" [Major,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=460917
<fta2> chrisccoulson, hi, if you have time, could you please test my apport hooks in the latest chromium? (python /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/chromium-browser.py)
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - yeah, sure. is there anything in particular you want me to test for?
<fta2> chrisccoulson, well, no assert, for one. and if the reported info match what you have, and if possible, ch v6
<fta2> i expect a few minor adjustments are needed
<fta> micahg, did you file the request for more lpia builders?
<micahg> fta: yeah, the queue is under 24 hours, so the builds should finish today
<fta> chrisccoulson, did you have a chance to give my apport hooks a try?
<chrisccoulson> fta - that's my next task :)
<chrisccoulson> sorry, was just finishing with a gnome-terminal crasher
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm pushing up Thunderbird 3.0.8 to thunderbird-stable since I haven't fixed the wrapper yet
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool, thanks.
<chrisccoulson> urgh, so many updates to do.....
<chrisccoulson> i think i will leave those for when i have more time :)
<chrisccoulson> fta - the apport hook is working ok so far with the combinations i've tested. i'll try with ch 6 in a moment
<fta> good (so far)
<fta> doesn't work for v6 with a clean profile
<fta> ok, easy enough, fixed
<chrisccoulson> fta - you fixed this one already?:
<chrisccoulson> if 'check_default_browser' in entry['browser']:
<chrisccoulson> KeyError: 'browser'
<chrisccoulson> (with a clean profile)
<fta> yep, hold on a sec, i've also extended it to add the active plugin list
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/chromium-browser.py
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm also pushing FF4.0 b6
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - awesome :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm not merging the test suite changes as I don't have time
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no, those aren't important for that. the test-suite changes are really to catch regressions when i start trying PGO builds :)
<fta> hm, bug 529758
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 529758 in baltix (and 2 other projects) "Extension to install a flash provider (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529758
<chrisccoulson> fta - i think that was one of the things jcastro mentioned in his e-mail when explaining the reason for not switching to chromium on UNE
<chrisccoulson> s/reason/reasons/
<fta> hm, it's an old bug, why did i just receive an update?
<fta> oh, an upstream bug
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, someone just added a link, and a baltix task as well
<fta> chrisccoulson, is the new version ok?
<chrisccoulson> fta - just trying that now
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, that's working ok now
<fta> hm.. for some reason, the plugins key is not populated until something is manually changed in about:plugins
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, i see that too (on ch 6)
<fta> it's not my fault though, so it's fine as long as the hooks survive
<chrisccoulson> fta - where is the "Default Plug-in" for chromium stored? (or is it actually compiled in?)
<fta> chrisccoulson, i guess it's built-in
<chrisccoulson> fta - do you know if it's possible to build it as a real plugin?
<fta> chrisccoulson, there are 1 or 2 sample plugins doing nothing that are built but that i don't ship in the debs
<fta> ok, committed the new version
<fta> i still need to see a real bug report using it :P
<fta> also, i'm far from sure it works down to hardy
<fta> the apport api seems to be moving quite fast
<fta> chrisccoulson, do you have a hardy setup at hand? (to test the hooks)
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, i have a hardy VM here
<chrisccoulson> i can test that in 20 minutes or so if that's ok?
<fta> sure
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, pong
<BUGabundo> what do you need to check on gwibber?
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 2.33.0~bzr864-0ubuntu1~daily1
<BUGabundo> on Maverick 64bits
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: ^^^^
<kenvandine> logs
<kenvandine> and what isn't working
<BUGabundo> no timeline updates
<BUGabundo> what logs you need? runtime debug?
<BUGabundo> one $ gwibber-service -d -o coming right up
<kenvandine> ~/.cache/gwibber/gwibber.log
<kenvandine> so none of your services are updating?
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit ~/.cache/gwibber/gwibber.log
<BUGabundo> uploading a 3MB file
<BUGabundo> Gwibber Dispatcher: DEBUG    <twitter:responses> Performing operation
<BUGabundo> Gwibber Dispatcher: DEBUG    <twitter:lists> Adding record
<BUGabundo> Gwibber Dispatcher: DEBUG    <twitter:lists> Finished operation
<BUGabundo> Gwibber Dispatcher: ERROR    Twitter failure - {u'favorited': False, u'contribu
<BUGabundo> I only see a bunch of this
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/497182/
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: all timelines have been stalled for 3 days
<kenvandine> interesting... are you using RTL?
<BUGabundo> not afaik
<BUGabundo> but my lang system seems to be wacky
<BUGabundo> could be related
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> interesting
<BUGabundo> what is ?
<kenvandine> so it is seeing content of a message as being RTL
<kenvandine> and causing a traceback
 * BUGabundo reinstalls lang packs and tries to fix _something_
<kenvandine> which is aborting the message
<kenvandine> no... not that
<kenvandine> seems content related
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> from some user?
<BUGabundo> yes. a friend posted some hacky encoded chars the other day
<BUGabundo> broke a few apps
<BUGabundo> let me get his timeline
<kenvandine> well i think this exposed a bug in gwibber, of course :)
<kenvandine> which is GREAT
<BUGabundo> http://twitter.com/hcarrega/status/24882953041
<kenvandine> i would never see it
<fta> mdeslaur, 6 times the same email for USN-989-1??
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: that's why I'm talking to you :P
<BUGabundo> need it filed ?
<mdeslaur> fta: I didn't send it 6 times...your mail server is going haywire
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, please file the bug
<BUGabundo> ahah
<kenvandine> i am trying to fix now... but would be good to track it
<BUGabundo> what do you need me to write on it ?
<kenvandine> failing to finish a refresh
<kenvandine> post the log as  the output
<kenvandine> and put this traceback in the content
<kenvandine> Traceback (most recent call last):
<kenvandine>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gwibber/microblog/dispatcher.py", line 92, in perform_operation
<kenvandine>     m["rtl"] = util.isRTL(re.sub(text_cleaner, "", m["text"].decode('utf-8')))
<kenvandine> KeyError: 'text'
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/643784
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 643784 in gwibber "failing to finish a refresh (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<fta> mdeslaur, nope, just checked, the issue is somewhere inside google
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: done
<mdeslaur> fta: ok
<fta> (i use my gmail address for those announces with a redirect to my own mail farm)
<fta> 1st time it happened in years
<fta> jdstrand, it seems that if no one asks for chromium to be explicitly on the agenda of the next t-b meeting, nothing will happen
<fta> maybe it's a lost cause, like in debian
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, thx
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: my pleasure
<BUGabundo> gwibber may suck, but I still find it useful :p
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> lets make it not suck :)
<BUGabundo> what? you gonna make it use <40MBs of ram? instead of 400?
<BUGabundo> use realtime?
<BUGabundo> upload pics?
<BUGabundo> support lists?
<BUGabundo> shall I continue ? ahah
<BUGabundo> I'll be happy if it just works, right now
<kenvandine> lists work
<kenvandine> upload pics... i am anxious for
<BUGabundo> its the only tool that can list my mentions from all networks
<BUGabundo> and show notifications of my timelines
<kenvandine> realtime stuff from twitter will work in 3.0
<kenvandine> gwibber-service is using 26M for me... the client... we need to ditch webkit to make it smaller
<kenvandine> which hopefully will happen next cycle
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: and statusnet... also has RT support
<BUGabundo> RT = realtime
<kenvandine> it does?
<BUGabundo> ofc
<kenvandine> i had heard they were working on it
<kenvandine> that is ryan's area :)
<BUGabundo> 25756  72088     68       2151K 648.3M 131.5M 648.3M 131.5M   3% gwibber
<BUGabundo> that's not 26MBs
<kenvandine> that isn't gwibber-service
<kenvandine> the client needs to ditch webkit to get smaller
<BUGabundo> 24915  71322     31       2151K 405.6M 38004K 405.6M 38004K   1% gwibber-servic
<kenvandine> for me the client is using 119M of RSS
<kenvandine> yeah, 38M that is acceptable
<BUGabundo> wth
<BUGabundo> all of the sudden gwibber started working :S
<kenvandine> although not sure why your's is that much more than mine...
<kenvandine> my 26M of RSS includes facebook, twitter, statusnet, identica, foursquare, greader, and flickr accounts
<kenvandine> :)
<BUGabundo> HUGE logs/DBs?
<BUGabundo> one identica, one statusnet, two twitter
<kenvandine> nah, that shouldn't affect that
<kenvandine> actually... maybe all those failures you have
<BUGabundo> and its pretty recent
<BUGabundo> maybe 1 month old
<kenvandine> there might some lists that aren't getting freed
<kenvandine> since they don't get inserted in the db
<BUGabundo> bbl, dinner
<kenvandine> later
<fta> kenvandine, greader in gwibber? really? how does it look like?
<kenvandine> fta, not great yet
<kenvandine> i am experimenting with a branch someone else is maintaining
<kenvandine> basically new feed entries appear in the message stream
<kenvandine> i think they need to be separated, they don't feel "right" there imho
<fta> well, 140 char lines mixed with pages long articles, often with pictures and videos
<fta> weird idea
<fta> tweeter feeds into greader look weird too
<fta> i have one, it's plain ugly
<fta> micahg, 9 days :(  https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/dev/+packages
<fta> it keeps being pushed forward
<micahg> fta: that's weird
<micahg> fta: the build has been scored down :(
<fta> ??
<micahg> Start in 8 hours             (2455)
<fta> why? they are no different from my other builds
<micahg> should be 2505
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<micahg> ask in LP if someone scored the PPA down
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: look at http://seesmic.com/web/
<BUGabundo> they know how to make it look great
<fta> micahg, there's no longer listening to me there :(
<BUGabundo> I would use it, if it supported statusnet
<BUGabundo> they do on the desktop app, but it runs on silverlight (blerg)
<micahg> fta: I'll try asking later tonight
<fta> micahg, i'm not doing all that for myself, i'm doing it for the community. if it was only me, the dailies would be enough
<micahg> fta: I know, I'll see if someone scored it lower
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: if you have 30 mins, ping me back. I have something I want to run by you
<fta> BUGabundo, shame! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/ChromiumDesktop
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, humm... so what is it that seesmic web does right that gwibber doesn't
<kenvandine> it actually seems pretty similar
<BUGabundo> buzz and greader
<kenvandine> i don't see greader in there
<kenvandine> how do i add that?
<BUGabundo> its on the Desktop version
<BUGabundo> not web
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> ok
<BUGabundo> but what I wanted to ask you was
<BUGabundo> if you could use some of the know how of gwibber, and make an android app, to use with web.pond.pt
<BUGabundo> there's the API http://web.pond.pt/home?action=dev
<kenvandine> they say they have an android app
<kenvandine> i hadn't seen pond before
<BUGabundo> the app sucks
<BUGabundo> doesn't do a basic think like filter read items, like full web does
<BUGabundo> and the api has support for it
<BUGabundo> I've contacted the team several times, requesting just that
<BUGabundo> and been ignored so far :(
<kenvandine> i wouldn't be of any help to get an android client done and gwibber isn't really suited for a phone yet
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, how rich is pond's service as it relates to supporting service features?
<kenvandine> like facebook and stuff
<BUGabundo> fb, twitte, flickr, and a few others
<BUGabundo> but they have a unique feature I would love twitter/SN had natively
<BUGabundo> read/unread state of notices
<kenvandine> that is something i want to do in gwibber too
<BUGabundo> we can't ever browse older entries in gwibber
<BUGabundo> and gwibber is a desktop app
<kenvandine> but like facebook... posting of images, etc
<BUGabundo> this is a web service
<kenvandine> all works ok?
<BUGabundo> don't have a prob with it
<BUGabundo> but their android app is very week
<kenvandine> we won't track all messages, but any message gwibber has downloaded i want to track if it is been seen
<kenvandine> i also want to "star" or tag them somehow
<kenvandine> which doesn't necessarily change any status on a server... so not super persistent
<kenvandine> but on the client, you could have a way to always display starred messages
<kenvandine> or something
<kenvandine> so you can go back to them later when you have time or whatever
<kenvandine> kind of like a save for later
<BUGabundo> I only use gwibber on this laptop
<BUGabundo> I use 3 other PCs, and my android
<BUGabundo> I need a _cloud_ something :\
<kenvandine> sure... not the average user :)
<kenvandine> it would be nice if we had a way to do that in the cloud universally without yet another web service to complicate life
<BUGabundo> we do
<BUGabundo> ubuntu one ?
<BUGabundo> google app engine LOL
<kenvandine> my goal is much simpler, just let you tag a message that looks interesting so you can go back in a bit to read it
<kenvandine> doesn't need to be long lived
<kenvandine> ubuntu one could be cool
<kenvandine> but a lot of work :)
<kenvandine> we need to focus on solving the 95% case first... and doing it well :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you think we should just re-use the former source package name for lightning (lightning-sunbird)?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if I didn't I wouldn't have wanted it dropped from Lucid ;)
<micahg> *did
<micahg> which was probably a mistake in retrospect
<chrisccoulson> do you think lightning-calendar is ok?
<chrisccoulson> or lightning-extension?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's what I was thinking, or lightning-calendar
<micahg> lightning-extension is the current package, so maybe that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can use that
<micahg> but the binary should probably be xul-ext-lightning-calendar or something to that effect
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've taken care of that already
<micahg> whatever the conventions are
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you tell I haven't had a chance to look at it yet?
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, so I want to file an AA bug once it's in to add it to the mozilla packageset as well as the gnome-pm extension, and drop miro does that sound ok?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that should be fine
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-21
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what do you think about the flash packages?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - which ones?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: flashplugin-installer, gnash
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we could try
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think it's appropriate
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think it makes sense
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, well, I'll file it after lightning is in
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you want me to look at the package tonight before you upload?
<chrisccoulson> i think i'll just get it uploaded before i go to bed
<chrisccoulson> we can fix any issues if we find them
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'm sure it's fine
<fta> chromium-browser                 77893   4.56%     14901   48053   14925      14
<fta> google-chrome-beta               77719   4.55%     12767   57963    6888     101
<fta> \o/
<micahg> fta: congrats
<fta> next target is epiphany
<fta> but it will take a while
<micahg> fta: how close?
<fta> epiphany-browser                165339   9.68%      6960  155851    2482      46
<fta> epiphany-gecko                   86989   5.09%       482   86206     268      33
 * micahg wonders why there's an epiphany-gecko package in maverick
<fta> epiphany-webkit                   4980   0.29%         4    3521       0    1455
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you see any reason why we can't drop the epiphany transitional packages?
<fta> for the upgrades
<micahg> fta: in maverick?  they were added in karmic
<fta> oh, right. nm then
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we probably could drop them, but i think epiphany is mostly in sync with debian
<chrisccoulson> (with the exception of a bookmark change last time i checked)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we have Ubuntu changes
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe I should do a merge?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we're 4 point releases behind
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that might be worth doing
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I ask in -desktop or just propose it
 * chrisccoulson wonders why we've not been tracking the unstable series for epiphany like the rest of gnome
<micahg> chrisccoulson: doesn't exist from what I can tell
<micahg> oh, nm
<chrisccoulson> micahg - 2.31.5 is the current unstable version (for gnome 2.32)
<micahg> it's very out of date, maybe that's why
<micahg> last release was 2 months afo
<micahg> *ago
<chrisccoulson> we should probably update to 2.30.6 at least, anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll add it to my lis
<micahg> *list
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks. perhaps ask didrocks tomorrow if he thinks it's worth updating to 2.31.5
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'd personally think it's better to take the stable release unless there will be and we'll be updating to the 2.32.x release after release
<chrisccoulson> yeah, there'll be a 2.32 release, as it tracks the gnome release schedule
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, does that mean I can SRU 2.30.6 to lucid?
<chrisccoulson> possibly. i think we relaxed the SRU criteria in lucid to make it easier to get gnome stable updates in
<chrisccoulson> but you'd need to have a look at what changed between the 2 versions
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: epiphany has a ton of bugs in Debian
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<micahg> even more than we have
<era> yo.
<era> any chance that chromium will have an ambiance theme for maverick?
<JanC> if it's not in the repositories yet, I doubt it will
<micahg> era: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/ubuntu-10-10-ambiance-radiance-themes-for-chrome-firefox-opera/
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I took a look at the lightning package, I noticed that no mozclient is used to pull a tarball
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's ok for maverick. the old version didn't use it either
<chrisccoulson> we can fix that once we've made it work with dh7
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, but there should at least be instructions on where to get the tarball
<chrisccoulson> but, in the meantime, i just used thunderbird to create the tarball, but with the lightning release tag
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you add a README.source that says that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it should probably have instructions in there
<chrisccoulson> i'll push the packaging to bzr and we can do it there
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, do you want to do away with building a source in a separate tree
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you mean, like with the embedded tarball we use for everything else?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, and build-tree/mozilla for the source decompression/build
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the only reason i did it like it is for now is that there doesn't seem to be any native support for embedded tarballs in dh7 (although, we could add the logic to debian/rules ourselves, but that just makes things more complicated)
<chrisccoulson> and because we can use bzip compression for the tarballs anyway, it doesn't really matter too much
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so you want to switch away from CDBS/dh mix to pure dh7?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we should eventually move to dh7 entirely if we can. now i've done lightning, i can see where some of the limitations might be ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I've seen some heated CDBS/dh discussions on some l.d.o lists
<chrisccoulson> oh, i'd be interested to see those ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: pkg-multimedia has had a few recently
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i'll check them out
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I tried gnash and it didn't work, but I think the issue was due to old build-deps, I'll try again with updated build-deps
<chrisccoulson> oh, it didn't build?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, it built and installed and even with the correct alternative, but ubufox didn't recognize it, I was thinking it might have to do with the new binary package name
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that seems a bit strange
<chrisccoulson> have you hosted the merge anywhere?
<micahg> when I set the alternative manually, it was recognized
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, but I can give you the debdiff from 0.8.8-5
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can take a look at that
<micahg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/497567/, I dropped the translation timestamp updates
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it was at least recognized before the package name change, it just didn't work
 * micahg doesn't understand the pfs yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I already have an FFe filed, but I needed to provide more info
<fta> micahg, did you try my script for the wiki?
<dpm> hey chrisccoulson, on bug 632760 is someone looking into merging your patch to po2xpi?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632760 in language-pack-pt (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Language variants don't work in Firefox because the language codes are separated with an underscore rather than a hyphen in chrome.manifest (affects: 1) (heat: 437)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632760
<chrisccoulson> dpm - i think pitti did it already
<chrisccoulson> you might want to check with him though
<dpm> chrisccoulson, I'll do, thanks!
<fta> dpm, did you try my script for the wiki? i still see the old page for firefox :(
<dpm> fta, I had a look at the script but I haven't had the chance to update the pages, as I have to check which FF and TB translations have been merged.
<dpm> let me try to do this in a few minutes
 * chrisccoulson wonders what on earth the PPA builders are doing
<chrisccoulson> long queue, but half of them are idle
<chrisccoulson> oh, well, they were a minute ago :/
<fta> chrisccoulson, it's because they are now doing the TranslationTemplatesBuildJobs
<fta> and they're really bad at balancing the traffic, seems like they do it only once every 15min so if they get a build that take less time, they stay idle until the next cycle
<fta> a real waste
<micahg> chrisccoulson: fta: there a builder sprint ATM with 2 LP devs
<micahg> fta: also, ch-dev/daily was scored down, I had them rescore
<fta> micahg, did they say why they did it?
<micahg> fta: yeah, there were limited build resources before for lpia, so they lowered it for that arch
<fta> weird as that ppa has a low activity
<fta> much lower than the other 4
<micahg> daily has low activity?
<fta> no, -dev
<micahg> idk
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kendalltweaver/+archive/peppermint/+build/1968710
<fta> ??
<micahg> fta: people do silly things :)
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, i noticed that
<micahg> This PPA contains some packages built with precompiled vanilla builds  directly from Mozilla.  For the full source code please visit: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/
<chrisccoulson> yet another person who's just bundling pre-compiled firefox binaries
<micahg> I think that might violate the PPA TOS, no?
<chrisccoulson> possibly, i'm not entirely sure about that tbh
<chrisccoulson> if he breaks our installs, then i will poke him in the eyes with a blunt instrument
<chrisccoulson> :)
<micahg> heh
<micahg> well, I should send out an announcement later to the team ML
<micahg> I posted to identi.ca yesterday
<micahg> k, I'm off to work...bbiab
<dpm> fta, I've just updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/FirefoxDesktop - your script worked perfectly except for getting the Generic Name and Comment headers on the table swapped. I need to run now, but I'll take care of the TB page tomorrow. Thanks!
<fta> great
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you have a look at mozilla 580970
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 580970 in Theme "Tabs on top with Ubuntu Radiance and Ambiance looks less unified than it could" [Minor,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=580970
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i've already tried to find somebody involved with theming to comment on that
<chrisccoulson> no joy yet though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<gnomefreak> i still cant get chromium to save passwords even with a new profile and having saved passwords and bookmarks imported
<gnomefreak> and now thunderbird is back to being unable to connect to pop and smtp so now i cant get email nor send it.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-22
<dpm> fta, fta2, hey, good morning. Ok, now both the FF and TB pages are made into a table
<fta2> dpm, great
<fta2> grrrr  /usr/include/cairo/cairo.h:1976: error: comma at end of enumerator list
<fta2> prevents me from building my projects with -werror -pedantic
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you mind if I update deejayd over the weekend?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no, that should be ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<bdrung_> hi micahg and chrisccoulson. can you have a look at bug #645339?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 645339 in mozilla-devscripts (Ubuntu) "Drop transitional and removed packages from Recommends (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645339
<micahg> bdrung_: I can run the rebuilds this weekend
<bdrung_> micahg: for some of the main packages we need an ACK from ubuntu-release
 * micahg just found another thing that needs to be added from the mozilla-packageset
<micahg> *to
<micahg> bdrung_: ubufox will need one, what else is in main?
<bdrung_> micahg: mozilla-devscripts ;)
<bdrung_> bindwood
<micahg> bdrung_: yeah, that's why it's not in the packageset ATM :(
<micahg> bdrung_: no, that's in universe
<bdrung_> micahg: strange: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bindwood
<micahg> the only other extension in main that I know of is mozvoikko
<micahg> bdrung_: says universe
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> says main on top and universe for each release
<micahg> bdrung_: karmic updates were accidentally published to main
<bdrung_> aha
<micahg> bdrung_: should we add a task for ubufox?
<micahg> so they can ack both
<bdrung_> micahg: yes
<bdrung_> micahg: i already thought that we should open task for all affected extensions after we got the ack
<micahg> bdrung_: well, they need to ack the ones in main, the universe ones I don't think need an ack
<chrisccoulson> please don't do a rebuild of ubufox just yet, there's another change that needs to in before release
<chrisccoulson> *needs to go in
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> we need to update the start page URL (when it goes live)
<chrisccoulson> i pinged someone in OLS about that a couple of days ago
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> bdrung_, i might want to make some changes to mozilla-devscripts in the next couple of weeks (or at the start of natty)
<chrisccoulson> to add support for packed extensions in FF4.0
<chrisccoulson> although, i've not tried those out just yet
<micahg> bdrung_: I have to run right now, I'll check back later to see if I need to do anything
<micahg> BTW, if you need an example, all-in-one-sidebar hasn't been rebuilt since 0.21
 * micahg will bbiab
<micahg> bdrung_: ^^^
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: do you have push rights?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung_, in debian? nope ;)
<chrisccoulson> or you mean to bzr?
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: to the bzr branch
<chrisccoulson> bdrung_, yeah, i can push to bzr
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: just push your changes there and let me know once m-d needs to be released to debian. i will review it and upload it. are you DM or DD?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung_, i'm not ;)
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: so: become one! ;)
<chrisccoulson> :)
<fta> http://www.androidpolice.com/2010/09/16/comic-the-difference-between-android-and-iphone-this-pretty-much-sums-it-up/   :)
<micahg> bdrung_: so we're good for the rebuild?
<bdrung_> micahg: i think so.
<micahg> bdrung_: k, I'll be offline from this evening through Sat night, but will check over the weekend for 0.24 and if it's there, rebuild the universe extensions
<bdrung_> micahg: thanks
<micahg> bdrung_: do you want me to take care of the eclipse -7 update as well?
<bdrung_> micahg: eclipse -7?
<micahg> bdrung_: 3.5.2-7 was uploaded to sid
<bdrung_> micahg: but there is no reason for pulling it into maverick, are there?
<bdrung_> micahg: otherwise we have to pull lucene2 2.9.3+ds1-1
<micahg> bdrung_: ah, that's the part I didn't check yet
<micahg> I wanted to see if we needed something like that
<bdrung_> micahg: we could pull the *squeeze1 packages (eclipse and lucene2)
<bdrung_> micahg: feel free to do that
<Dimmuxx> hmm it seems that #438868 behaves different in firefox 4
<micahg> bdrung_: that was my next thought
<micahg> bdrung_: the version in maverick should be sufficient
<micahg> according to the depends
<Dimmuxx> instead of not showing hits it just replaces the letter you write all the time so s->a->v->..
<micahg> lucene I mean
<bdrung_> micahg: "Made (Build)-Depends on lucene2 and sat4j stricter" means that eclipse will complain if you want to install a newer lucene2 or sat4j version
<micahg> from testing:                    adep: 	liblucene2-java 	 (>= 2.9.2+ds1)
<micahg> liblucene2-java | 2.9.2+ds1-1 | maverick/universe | all
<micahg> same for sat4j
<micahg> bdrung_: if you don't think we need that, then I won't do it
<bdrung_> micahg: we could need it and as you wrote the uploads to testing-proposed-updates can be used for maverick.
<micahg> bdrung_: k, so if you like, I"ll make sure it builds and then request the sync
<bdrung_> micahg: good plan
<micahg> bdrung_: I like to keep things as close to Debian barring Freeze violations
<bdrung_> micahg: me too
<micahg> Now, I just need to get more involved in Debian, so it's a simple sync vs merge for most things
<micahg> bdrung_: any idea when iceweasel 3.6 will transition to sid?
<bdrung_> micahg: after squeeze is released
<micahg> :(
<bdrung_> micahg: that's due to xulrunner. they want only one version of xulrunner in the archive
<micahg> that means most likely, we'll need to do the extension updates in Ubuntu first and then update Debian once 4.0 is in experimental
<micahg> bdrung_: we'll be discussing the transition at UDS
<bdrung_> micahg: what speaks against doing the extension update in debian? will the updates support 4.0, but drop support for 3.5?
<bdrung_> micahg: BTW, UDS - what's the status of having scripts for browser plugins?
<fta> hmm, my ssh server is slow to accept connections today.. regression?
<fta> timeout on avahi-daemon.. interesting
<fta> indeed, killing avahi-daemon fixed it
<micahg> bdrung_: that's fine if it works :)
<micahg> bdrung_: some extensions might drop support for 3.x, that's what I"m worried about
<micahg> bdrung_: you mean the idea I had before the last UDS, I guess I can look into it before UDS, that would be nice to have since we have to migrate everything this cycl
<micahg> e
<bdrung_> micahg: if they do, we will have to do more work
<bdrung_> micahg: yes, bug #516350
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 516350 in mozilla-devscripts "provide plugin build/install assistance (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516350
<micahg> bdrung_: yeah, i can try to look at that after Maverick release
<bdrung_> ok
<micahg> I'll be working up to the deadline of fixing stuff for maverick, trying to sync/merge RC fixes
<fta> jdstrand, hi. Please correct me if i'm wrong but if i understand the minutes of the last TB meeting correctly, 1/ chromium is doomed to stay in universe forever - no main, no default, ever, 2/ it should fallback to no system libs at all and 3/ no more SRU, just blind uploads.  Is that correct?
<jdstrand> fta: I think 'forever' for '1' is not quite accurate. certainly for now
<jdstrand> fta: '2' fallback, yes, but can continue to use them as long as it doesn't cause problems
<jdstrand> fta: '3' that I was not clear on, since it didn't get added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions
<jdstrand> fta: but bzr did
<jdstrand> fta: I can follow up on that
<fta> jdstrand, please do.
<jdstrand> 16:16 < kees> jdstrand: I think a final proposal needs to be made by fta to TB,  which includes the feedback given during the last meeting.
<fta> jdstrand, uh? what info should i provide that has not already been provided by chrisccoulson, you and kees?
<jdstrand> fta: I guess you need a formal request that meets the criteria in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions along with any other pertinent information
<jdstrand> fta: I've not requested one before. you might ask kees or pitti or someone else on the TB for more info
<fta> ok, i'll try that. thanks
<chrisccoulson> bdrung_, did m-d get sync'd?
<chrisccoulson> not yet, it seems
<chrisccoulson> i need to upload ubufox to switch the start page really :/
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: rhetorical questions...
<chrisccoulson> actually, it's not live yet
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: i could use syncpackage
<chrisccoulson> but it will be soon :)
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: or ask an archive admin
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: how will the start page look like?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung_, AFAIK, it's mostly the same (but it has a new URL)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not entirely sure there though
<fta> jdstrand, upstream just landed libsrtp in trunk, i assume there's no point trying to bend the build system to make it use our system libsrtp0, right?
<chrisccoulson> i need to make this automated really, so we don't have to keep updating ubufox to pick up the new start page
<fta> (assuming it's even the same lib)
<jdstrand> fta: if google plans to maintain it as part of chromium, then I suppose not, no
<fta> jdstrand, they actively maintain all the libs they host in their tree, and that's quite a lot: http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/DEPS
<bdrung_> jdstrand: here's ^ the reason why i like to get it processed
<fta> bdrung_, referring to chromium?
<bdrung_> fta: no, referring to my discussion with chrisccoulson about mozilla-devscripts
<fta> oh, n-m then
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, fta, sorry, i've not looked at the TB discussion for a few days now. is there anything i need to be doing?
<bdrung_> fta: n-m?
<fta> chrisccoulson, i have to admit what i read from the minutes makes me wonder if chromium is really welcome. the PPAs seem to be enough
<fta> bdrung_, never-mind
<bdrung_> k
<fta> chrisccoulson, but at the same time, there's not enough resources with the number of daily recipes and translation jobs taking over the build farm
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, that's a real pain right now. i noticed it with the mozilla dailies too
<fta> chrisccoulson, not to mention that PPAs only attract techies, not regular & casual users
<chrisccoulson> fta - are you still building for jaunty?
<fta> chrisccoulson, yes but i think i should stop
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, you should stop jaunty on all dailies really, that's going EOL in a few weeks anyway
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: thanks to jdstrand: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-devscripts/0.24
<chrisccoulson> also, i'm wondering whether there's any value in doing the ff-4.0 dailies on anything earlier than lucid
<chrisccoulson> seeing as those releases will never see ff-4.0, and most users running the dailies aren't going to be using hardy or karmic
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: valid reason
<fta> i wanted to extract some stats from lp but it's not ready. i keep pushing the lp guys to complete the task though
<fta> seems the remaining work is trivial
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would be useful
<fta> i'll try again tomorrow morning
<fta> fta@cube:/data/bot/confs $ perl -i -pe "s/, 'jaunty'//" *.conf
<fta> done
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-23
<fta> jdstrand, apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1 profile="/usr/sbin/clamd" name="/proc/29917/status" pid=29917 comm="clamd" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=117 ouid=117
<fta> jdstrand, (29917 is itself)
<jdstrand> fta: can you file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug clamav-daemon' and give the above line?
<fta> jdstrand, bug 645956
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 645956 in clamav (Ubuntu) "appamor denying clamd access to its own process (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645956
<jdstrand> fta: thanks
<fta> jdstrand, there's a new chromium update: 6.0.472.63 (but it's not referenced for linux yet, no idea why)
<fta> jdstrand, micro release just to fix this: http://code.google.com/p/v8/source/detail?r=5483
<jdstrand> fta: if it is bugfix only (and doesn't fix a major/reported regression in Ubuntu) we may be able to just wait until next time
<fta> jdstrand, i wanted to take the opportunity of an upgrade to ship my new apport hooks in time for maverick :P
<jdstrand> fta: ah, well, maverick sure, go for it. lucid, not unless required :)
<fta> i keep an eye on http://omahaproxy.appspot.com/
<lfaraone> I've been told I shouldn't use Firefox branding for my "web browser" launcher in Sugar. If so, do I have to conflict with "firefox-branding", or is it possible to use both and specify one at runtime?
<BUGabundo> evening
<fta> BUGabundo, hi
<fta> jdstrand, hm, doesn't seem fixed: apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1 profile="/usr/sbin/clamd" name="/proc/30523/status" pid=30523 comm="clamd" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=117 ouid=117
<jdstrand> fta: can you paste /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.clamd
<fta> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/499294/
<jdstrand> fta: that doesn't have the changes in it
<fta> i can see that.. checking
<jdstrand> fta: it is in 0.96.3+dfsg-1ubuntu4 i386-- what version of clamav-daemon do you have?
<fta> weird. i've upgraded that box 2h ago
<fta>  clamav-daemon:amd64 (0.96.3+dfsg-1ubuntu2, 0.96.3+dfsg-1ubuntu3)
<jdstrand> well, there you go :)
<fta> saw an upgrade, thought it was yours, sorry
<jdstrand> fta: maybe you snagged the _all files cause amd64 wasn't built? (guess)
<jdstrand> fta: oh yeah, it could have been ubuntu3-- ScottK warned me he uploaded that
<fta> no, got a bunch of clam* updates
<fta> k
<fta> chrisccoulson, what do you usually do with npviewer/flash crashes?
<fta> bug 646117
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 646117 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646117
<fta> stack is unusable because of the ugly ia32-libs
<chrisccoulson> fta - i generally don't watch those, as npviewer crashes in firefox get assigned directly to nspluginwrapper, which i don't watch
<chrisccoulson> but we do get a lot of flash plugin crashes for users who don't use nspluginwrapper
<chrisccoulson> but there's not really anything we can do with those either, as they always crash inside the flash player
<chrisccoulson> so, i just tend to close them if i see them
<chrisccoulson> tbh, i'm not sure what we can do really, and those reports aren't particularly useful
<fta> isn't there a partner relationship between adobe and canonical?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i think some people have contacts within adobe, which i've been trying to get the details of (so they can look at the flashplugin crashes)
<chrisccoulson> but, i've had no joy so far
<fta> well, no improvement compared to many years ago then
<fta> i wonder why that particular bug was reported without my apport hooks kicking in
<fta> chromium will soon be able to autostart with the desktop session
<fta> and be able to provide desktop notifications
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-24
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: you said earlier I can't call Sugar's Firefox.activity Firefox. If I depend on abrowser-branding, though, it'll prevent the browser used outside of sugar from being called Firefox. Can I just use the  abrowser branding inside sugar and not at current?
<lfaraone> *not elsewhere?
<lfaraone> (Mozilla has not been repsonsive for my request for a trademark clarification, and I'm not sure who else to ask)
<fta2> doh!
<fta2> 2010-09-24 linux/stable (6.0.472.62 -> 6.0.472.63)
<fta2> 2010-09-24 linux/beta (6.0.472.62 -> 6.0.472.63)
<fta2> 2010-09-24 linux/dev (7.0.517.8 -> 7.0.517.13)
<fta2> lots of merging to do :P
<chrisccoulson> hi lfaraone. sorry, could you mail me the exact details of what you want to do (i was asleep when you messaged me)
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: after the ubufox update: when visiting about:home, i get this error message: The requested URL /10.10/Debian PTS/ was not found on this server.
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: about:home seems to be bundled to the search plugin (selecting google as search plugin works)
<chrisccoulson> bdrung_, yeah, that's intentional - we select a URL based on the current search plugin
<chrisccoulson> and has always been like that
<chrisccoulson> i suspect the server needs a redirect
<chrisccoulson> bdrung_, ok, i will ping OLS about that
<chrisccoulson> bdrung_, ok, that's going to be fixed on the server
<chrisccoulson> sorry about that
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson (or anybody else if you know), was there a reason why the cairo included in seamonkey can't be used? Looking at the same bug on openSUSE they may have been able to fix the RenderBadPicture issue that way --- I will test anyway
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, i don't there is anything that would stop us switching to in-tree cairo
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, know when micahg usually shows up?
<chrisccoulson> he's not back online until tomorrow i think
<cyphermox> ok. well anyway, I see the change he had done wasn't really relevant to a bug or not (looking through the commits changing debian/rules for the cairo ver)
<chrisccoulson> oh, did he work on it already?
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, nah, it was a commit from april
<cyphermox> he *is* assigned to the bug though, so I'll change that
<chrisccoulson> i'll owe you a beer if you can figure this one out :-)
<chrisccoulson> have you used xtrace before?
<cyphermox> nope
<chrisccoulson> ah, xtrace is useful for debugging issues like this
<cyphermox> oh, looks like this might fix it for maverick, but maybe not for lucid... will have to look harder
<chrisccoulson> eg, i used it last week for tracking down gnome bug 630163
<ubot2> Gnome bug 630163 in general "gnome-terminal crashed with signal 5 in _XError() when Mutter is restarted" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=630163
<cyphermox> cool
<chrisccoulson> it's quite a handy tool
<cyphermox> thx for the pointer. do you have a link to documentation?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure there's much documentation. it's just a case of running it like "xtrace -d :0 -D :9", and then running the application you want to debug with "DISPLAY=:9.0"
<chrisccoulson> it basically creates a fake x server, which just proxies all the protocol calls to the real server
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> well yeah otoh, I should have thought of it, it's just tracing calls :)
<cyphermox> I'll give it a shot once seamonkey has done compiling here
<chrisccoulson> the good thing is that you get a lot of historical data that is difficult to get in GDB
<cyphermox> nothing like hysterical data :)
<chrisccoulson> lol :)
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, did you try reproducing the issue in bug 575160?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 575160 in seamonkey (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "seamonkey 2.0 crashes with 'RenderBadPicture' diagnostics (affects: 19) (dups: 4) (heat: 125)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575160
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, yeah, but i could never make it crash
<chrisccoulson> did you get it to crash yet?
<cyphermox> ah, drat
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> I was able to make it crash everytime on google image search :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, cool!
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, could you take a look at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/seamonkey/lp575160/+merge/36555 ?
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, sure, will take a look in a bit
<cyphermox> sure, no rush ;)
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, i'm not sure how busy you are, but i just noticed that the firefox 3.6 daily builds are failing on hardy
<chrisccoulson> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages
<chrisccoulson> i've not looked at why just yet
<chrisccoulson> but those are fairly important, as we support 3.6 on hardy, and that might indicate we'll have an issue with the next security update
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: mailed.
<chrisccoulson> lfaraone, thanks
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: it's more of a logistical / political issue than a technical I think.
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, yeah I can look at it, sure
<chrisccoulson> w00t, lightning is in the archive again \o/
<cyphermox> sweet!
<cyphermox> i think the wiki pages for the team needs an update, at least as a pointer, e.g. that you need mercurial, bzr, etc. to be installed to be able to do stuff with the branches.
<chrisccoulson> fta - huh? https://edge.launchpad.net/~towolf/+archive/crack/+build/1973089
<fta> chrisccoulson, i know :( iirc, he's adding a patch
<chrisccoulson> fta - ah, ok. what does the patch do?
<fta> debian/patches/a_few_customized_shortcuts.patch
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/499917/
<fta> not something we want, it's more a matter of personal choices
<fta> bug 646991
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 646991 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser segfaults after install of moonlight-plugin-chromium (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646991
<fta> didn't even know there was a specific moonlight plugin for chromium
<chrisccoulson> fta - that plugin also makes firefox crash
<fta> could you please comment in that bug?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i've reassigned
<chrisccoulson> the firefox crash is weird. it actually crashes in the openjdk plugin when moonlight is installed
<chrisccoulson> but it crashes in getenv, so i suspect the moonlight plugin has some memory errors
<BUGabundo> fta chromium is botked
<BUGabundo> 0x00007ffff1141b2d in write () at ../sysdeps/unix/syscall-template.S:82
<fta> not much of a usable trace
<BUGabundo> installing gdb packages now
<BUGabundo> 26% [1 chromium-browser-dbg 32889557/123MB 26%]                                                                                               371kB/s 4min 2s
<BUGabundo> it takes a while
<fta> with the last update, all my favicons are gone
<BUGabundo> fta http://paste.ubuntu.com/499936/
<fta> doing what?
<BUGabundo> noting special at all
<BUGabundo> just browsing the usual sites
<fta> BUGabundo, not known upstream, could you please file a bug?
<fta> upgrading my netbook...
<fta> 602 upgraded, 15 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<fta> Need to get 898MB of archives.
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> fta http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=56852
<fta> you filed 2 ?
<BUGabundo> fta no. one and its know http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=56851
<BUGabundo> erk
<BUGabundo> its mine
<BUGabundo> wtf
<BUGabundo> google messed up
<fta> lol, http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/09/bill-gates-staring-back-at-you-from-outlook-2010.ars
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-25
<tumbleweed> anyone have any opinions on bug 647547? (two approaches for getting freej to build)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 647547 in freej (Ubuntu) "FTBFS with current xulrunner (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647547
<bluefoxicy> Hey
<bluefoxicy> Thunderbird is terminally broken in such a way that it allocates infinite memory after being updated.  It eventually decides to behave (after being killed multiple times) but I haven't figured out why
<bluefoxicy> any ideas?
<bluefoxicy> I have an strace of this strangeness but it's 850k (25k gzipped)
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: have a chance to look at my mail re Firefox.activity?
<chrisccoulson> lfaraone, hmmm, which address did you send it too?
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: chris.coulson@canonical
<chrisccoulson> i think you missed a bit there ;)
<chrisccoulson> .com
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: right, chris.coulson@canonical.com, but I omitted it for the sake of our beloved logs.
<chrisccoulson> oh, i didn't actually receive the mail yet
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: odd, I sent it at Fri, 24 Sep 2010 12:49:53 -0400
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's weird
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: shall I resend? or just pastebin it? :)
<chrisccoulson> lfaraone, it would be better to try resending it first
<chrisccoulson> but i won't get to look at it until tomorrow anyway, as i'm off to get some sleep in a minute
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: resent, from lfaraone at ubuntu dot com.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-26
<micahg> bdrung_: I've started on the extension rebuilds (still sitting on my machine), I'll hopefully have the rest done later today
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg, how are you?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: good, thanks, and you
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not too bad, but tired ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm about to head to sleep
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did you see lightning got accepted :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, I'll file a packageset bug later today
<chrisccoulson> cool
 * micahg should probably install it :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I filed a bug to remove firegpg since it's been abandoned upstream, I'm thinking of doing the same with gears
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i saw that
<micahg> if they don't add FF4 support, we have to yank it anyways
<chrisccoulson> it might be best talking to Riddell before removing gears
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, what's your opinion on it?
<chrisccoulson> i mentined it a while ago and he said someone in kubuntu was doing something with gears
<chrisccoulson> but i don't remember the exact specifics
<chrisccoulson> but, that aside, i'd be happy to see it go ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I was also wondering why we kept downloadstatusbar (I've been working on teh rebuilds for the moz-devscipts extensions, so I've been paying attention)
<chrisccoulson> i think that was an accident
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> no, we kept that deliberately
<chrisccoulson> probably because it has 31000000 downloads on amo
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah
<chrisccoulson> but, downloadstatusbar is going to be pretty broken in ff4.0 anyway
<chrisccoulson> no statusbar (and it's gone completely from the dailies now - there's not even the possibility to add it back)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, unless it's abandoned upstream, I'm hoping people will update their extensions
<micahg> so they'll have to get creative
<chrisccoulson> oh, downloadstatusbar has already been updated
<chrisccoulson> i've not tried it to see if it works though
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure why we kept all-in-one-sidebar
<micahg> 12k installs on popcon
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you know if bindwood is supported?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's supported by us ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh :-[
<chrisccoulson> it's a guy called urbanape who works on it, but i don't know which channels he hangs out in
<micahg> chrisccoulson: wouldn't it just be better to create an Ubuntuone backend for Firefox Sync?
<chrisccoulson> well, that's a possibility. bindwood in it's current form is pretty much obsolete by firefox sync anyway
<chrisccoulson> i'll talk to urbanape about it at UDS
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, that's why I'm wondering what to do with it in Maverick?
<micahg> we have weave
<chrisccoulson> it should stay there in maverick. i don't think the OLS guys would be too happy if we removed it
<micahg> OLS
<micahg> ?
<chrisccoulson> online services
<micahg> ah
<chrisccoulson> in addition to that, it would require a UI change in the ubuntuone preferences (which has the option of syncing bookrmarks)
<micahg> ah, ok, I guess we'll work on that at UDS then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks, I forgot to subscribe AA to the firegpg bug :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is there a reason gears wasn't backported to karmic?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, it didn't need updating for 3.6
<chrisccoulson> (at least that's what i wrote down in my notes ;) )
<micahg> chrisccoulson: weird, I remember at least the version needing to be tweaked
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you think this is worth a mail to the person who answered (second comment from the end) https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+question/125421
<chrisccoulson> micahg - for recommending to use the dailies?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, for the comment about hating Firefox
<chrisccoulson> oh, it's up to you ;)
<chrisccoulson> but he shouldn't be recommending the dailies on there anyway really
 * micahg is wondering if Answers is supposed to be higher level than forums in terms of support (i.e. helpful, but not mudslinging)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm guessing we don't want NSS 3.12.8 at this point?
<bdrung_> micahg: thanks.
<bdrung_> micahg: can you look at bug #636667 too?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636667 in gnash (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync gnash 0.8.8-5 (universe) from Debian experimental (main) (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636667
<micahg> bdrung_: yes, on my list for today, I was wondering how it was working for you since I had issues w/ubufox and switching between Adobe flash and Gnash
<bdrung_> micahg: i had only one plugin installed. having both installed gave problems.
<micahg> bdrung_: is it worth pulling in and adding breaks flashplugin-nonfree and adobe-flashplugin and then trying to fix before release?
<bdrung_> micahg: adding a conflicts would be one solution, but getting it working to have both installed is the preferred way.
<bdrung_> micahg: is it only ubufox fault?
<micahg> bdrung_: idk, I've tried changing which alternative is used, but haven't figured it out yet
<bdrung_> micahg: what does the previous package do?
<bdrung_> if it's not a regression, then let's sync and fix afterwards
<micahg> bdrung_: you can change alternatives with ubufoox
<BUGabundo> fta Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to forum.cyanogenmod.com
<BUGabundo> and I'm using chromium :\
<BUGabundo> why does it say chrome!?!?
<BUGabundo> hard coded string?
<fta> yep, filed a bug long time ago, won't fix iirc
<BUGabundo> :(
<fta> oh, not won't fix, but dupe
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=6639
<fta> Available now
<BUGabundo> humm one year old ?
<BUGabundo> fta how the heck do I change firefox back to english ?
<BUGabundo> for some stupid reason it decided to go Portuguese
<fta> can't you disable the extension?
<BUGabundo> extentions?
<BUGabundo> its the lang packs
<BUGabundo> I added PT support for locale, and FF assumed it too
<micahg> BUGabundo: it should pick up based on locale
<BUGabundo> its not picking it
<BUGabundo> all OS is eng
<BUGabundo> micahg: I'm going crazy here with multilang :1
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-19
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey!  Do you happen to know Stuart Langridge's ircnick?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, it's aquarius
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks. :)
<chrisccoulson> i don't see him online atm though
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/80302026/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.thunderbird-trunk_9.0%7Ea1%7Ehg20110918r8519.77120-0ubuntu1%7Eumd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> it seems the xpidl binary is gone now, and that breaks building the eds extension
<m_conley> Oof, that's right, we switched to xpidl.py
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: thanks for the heads up, I'll tackle that.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: do you know when thunderbird-couchdb is going to land?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, possibly today, but isn't desktopcouch still broken?
<m_conley> Unsure - was just doing a fresh install of Oneiric to test all of that.
<chrisccoulson> heh, i had a mandatory fresh install last week too, after my laptop fell apart ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oof, finally happened, eh?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, the display pretty much fell off
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I remember it was a bit shaky during UDS
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, i think i tightened the screws since then
<chrisccoulson> but then the hinge snapped entirely ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: nice.  An unexpected upgrade.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, my new machine is pretty quick
<chrisccoulson> 8GB of RAM and a 120GB SSD too ;)
<m_conley> oh, nice.  Yeah, the SSD makes a huge difference for building
<and`> asac_: hey!
<and`> any clue when icedove 5.0 will be pushed to sid?
<micahg> and`: 5.0?  6.0 is stable...
<and`> micahg: 3.1 is the package we have in sid atm
<and`> 5.0 is on exp
<micahg> which is better than 5.0 as it's supported :)
<and`> so let's change my question, when 6.0 will be pushed to sid? :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hrm - looks like xpidl.py isn't shipped with the current firefox/thunderbird-dev packages...
<chrisccoulson> ouch @ bug 854101 :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 854101 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon takes waaaaaaaay too long to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854101
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ok, pushed a fix that makes the EDS addon use typelib.py to generate the XPT's.  Let me know if that helps.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, thanks
<chrisccoulson> trying to figure out why startup time sucks so much in oneiric atm ;)
<bhearsum> hey guys
<m_conley> bhearsum: yo
<bhearsum> how's it going?
<m_conley> bhearsum: going alright - just pounding away at some bugs.  Getting lined up to knock one out of the park, once this build finishes.  :)
<m_conley> bhearsum: yourself?
<bhearsum> nice :)
<bhearsum> pretty good, now that i've recovered from the Mozilla Plague
<m_conley> bhearsum: oh, no - did you pick something up in San Jose?
<bhearsum> yeah, i had 4 or 5 symptoms from wednesday until this morning
<m_conley> oof, that blows.  :/
<bhearsum> yeah, i missed the thursday event :(
<bhearsum> how was the week for you?
<m_conley> bhearsum: oh well, got yourself some well deserved rest, I hope.  :)
<bhearsum> yeah
<m_conley> bhearsum: exhausting, but splendid.
<m_conley> :)
<bhearsum> glad to hear it
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson, micahg: you guys all set for Fx7 next week? any questions about it?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i won't be here :P
<chrisccoulson> but yeah, i think we're all set :)
<micahg> bhearsum: set? not yet, questions? nope
<chrisccoulson> 2 different answers there ;)
<micahg> I might spin the release build for natty off of the beta channel due to a lack of time for me, that will depend on what the pan for 3.6.23 is though
<bhearsum> :P
<micahg> *plan
<bhearsum> 3.6.23 looks like it's slipping ;(
<micahg> bhearsum: I don't have builds up yet for 7, so that's why I say not set
<bhearsum> :(
<bhearsum> fair enough
<micahg> bhearsum: right, so if that's the case, I'll build/test 7 now so I have time for 3.6.23 when it comes
<micahg> but it's much better seeing the discussion happen so I'm not wondering why stuff isn't happening yet
<bhearsum> yeah
<bhearsum> okay, well just let me know if you have any questions that yo udon't want to send to the list, i'm around this week except for friday
<micahg> bhearsum: thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you add me to chromium-daily?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - I just pushed a few tests to Messaging Menu 0.7, and I wonder if I accidentally cross-contaminated with some code from trunk.  Is there stuff in here that doesn't belong?  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mconley/messagingmenu-extension/0.7/changes
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: bzr is...bizarre.  :p
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-20
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | FF = Firefox | FF6.0.2 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF7.0b6 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF8.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Thunderbird 3.1.14 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.22 (10.04-10.10) FF6.0.2 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.13 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson, I"m getting the first language again as the selected spell check language in firefox in my current profile, but not in a clean profile, any ideas?
<micahg> and good morning :)
<chrisccoulson> hi :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what would cause that. it's not something i've looked at for a while
 * micahg sees if it's the one incompatible extension
<micahg> nope, didn't help
<micahg> ah, I seem to be missing my en-us langpack
<micahg> nope, not it
 * micahg is puzzled...will have to check more stuff later
<chrisccoulson> micahg, what language is selected for you?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: German/Austria
<chrisccoulson> micahg, what does "spellchecker.dictionary" say if you open chrome://ubufox/locale/ubufox.properties ?
<micahg> spellchecker.dictionary=en_US
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, so the default does get set
<chrisccoulson> not sure why that doesn't work then :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: in about:config it's de_AT
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: good morning!  A developer contacted me yesterday after you went offline - he's been doing some stuff with js-ctypes, and was looking at Messaging Menu for ideas.  He's totally blown away by ctypes-utils.  :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: he wanted to give you his heartfelt appreciation.  :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, excellent, that's good to hear :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: on a semi-related note, I decided to push a couple of simple tests to Messaging Menu yesterday, and I pushed to lp:messagingmenu-extension/0.7.  Have I polluted the 0.7 branch with stuff that was in the development trunk?  I can't tell.  :/
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, not sure, i've not had a look yet. i wouldn't worry too much, as i created a 0.8 branch last week, which we'll use for oneiric now
<chrisccoulson> brb, reboot again
<chrisccoulson> right, another reboot. hopefully, this one being a couple of seconds faster :)
<TheOpenSourcerer> ping m_conley :-)
<m_conley> TheOpenSourcerer: hey - are you Alan?
<TheOpenSourcerer> Hi Mike I'm Alan
<m_conley> cool.
<m_conley> Nice to meet you. :)
<TheOpenSourcerer> Likewise.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - TheOpenSourcerer (Alan) contacted me via e-mail about some issues he's having with TB/FF using libnotify on Ubuntu 10.10.  I was wondering if you might have some insight.
<m_conley> TheOpenSourcerer: can you explain your issue to chrisccoulson?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, maybe ;)
<TheOpenSourcerer> I will try.
<TheOpenSourcerer> I have an extension I maintain for TB.
<TheOpenSourcerer> I've noticed that on the beta builds from Mozilla libnotify isn't working.
<TheOpenSourcerer> Working with m_conley I've noticed that teh builds from the PPA do work but the native Mozilla builds do not.
<chrisccoulson> from mozilla? do they even turn on libnotify support?
<chrisccoulson> i don't think they do
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: do they disable it by default?
<chrisccoulson> check in about:buildconfig, but i don't think it's on by default
<m_conley> er, by "they", I guess I mean "we".  :)
<TheOpenSourcerer> Ah - I wasn't sure if it was even a build option
<TheOpenSourcerer> Growl is built by default.
<TheOpenSourcerer> I test on OSX too.
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i need to double check that
<chrisccoulson> perhaps it isn't a build option, but i seem to remember it being one
<chrisccoulson> oh, it's on by default, unless it's built with --disable-libnotify
<TheOpenSourcerer> Can't see anything here:
<TheOpenSourcerer> --enable-application=browser --enable-optimize  --enable-update-channel=release --enable-update-packaging  --disable-debug --enable-tests --enable-official-branding  --enable-stdcxx-compat --enable-debug-symbols=-gdwarf-2
<TheOpenSourcerer> That's a FF 6.0.2 mozilla tarball
<chrisccoulson> TheOpenSourcerer, does the mozilla build have a libmozgnome.so in the components/ directory
<chrisccoulson> ?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: thanks for your help with this, btw. :)  I know you're super busy right now.
<chrisccoulson> heh, i've just shaved 4 seconds off our login time :)
<m_conley> nice!
<TheOpenSourcerer> -rwxr-xr-x 1 alord alord  36604 2011-09-02 23:38 libmozgnome.so
<TheOpenSourcerer> yep
<TheOpenSourcerer> Sorry - I'm cooking dinner for my kids right now ;-) Must nip AFK for a while. Leave me any questions and I'll pick them up later this evening. Thanks for your help m_conley chrisccoulson
<m_conley> TheOpenSourcerer: alright, enjoy dinner. :)
<chrisccoulson> TheOpenSourcerer, i'm actually surprised it works at all on our builds
<chrisccoulson> are you using notify-osd as the notification daemon?
<TheOpenSourcerer> Dunno ;-) I'm calling up the nsIAlertsService and using showAlertNotification() to display. Must dash. Sorry.
<chrisccoulson> TheOpenSourcerer, ah, ok. are you setting the "textClickable" parameter to anything?
<chrisccoulson> it needs to be false to work with notify-osd
<chrisccoulson> TheOpenSourcerer, http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/file/2a4671d164b4/toolkit/system/gnome/nsAlertsIconListener.cpp#l350
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: the examples he's provided me don't have textClickable set.
<chrisccoulson> oh, of course
<chrisccoulson> there's been an ABI break recently in libnotify. i wonder if the mozilla builds are built against the old libnotify?
<TheOpenSourcerer> chrisccoulson: Back for a few minutes. I am running on Ubuntu 10.10 not 11.04/11.10
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<TheOpenSourcerer> not a unity fan yet ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i'll need to look at this a bit later, i'm in a meeting now
<TheOpenSourcerer> np
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, do you run oneiric on real hardware or a VM?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: a VM
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i'm not sure how my session startup time fixes will affect a VM ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'll let you know! :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, bug 854101
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 854101 in ubuntu-boot-speed "gnome-settings-daemon takes waaaaaaaay too long to start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854101
<chrisccoulson> have you used bootchart before?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: nope, I haven't
<chrisccoulson> ah, that's where the pretty pictures come from
<chrisccoulson> if you install bootchart and pybootchartgui, then you get bootcharts in /var/log/bootchart
<m_conley> nice, I like. :)
<FernandoMiguel> hi
<knome> chrisccoulson, hmm. :)
<knome> can one run a custom command in tb 3.1.3 when email is received?
<knome> sorry, 3.1.13
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-21
<micahg> knome: there might be an extension for that
<micahg> knome: what do you mean by custom command
<knome> micahg, found out already. "Mailbox Alert" is the extension
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i had a look at your change to get the eds extension building again
<chrisccoulson> don't you need to set PYTHONPATH anywhere?
<chrisccoulson> as typelib.py includes some modules that aren't in the normal location
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm, good point
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hang on, let me dive in
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, PYTHONPATH=$LIBXUL_SDK/sdk/bin should do it
<m_conley> PYTHONPATH=$PYTHONPATH:$LIBXUL_SDK/sdk/bin, no?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, that's technically more correct
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: pushed!
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, thanks
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i'll fix the thunderbird-dev package to install the new typelib.py bits as well
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah, lovely. :)
<chrisccoulson> hmm, seems like there's still quite a bit of fallout from bug 855171 :/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 855171 in ca-certificates-java "libnss3.so went missing after upgrade" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855171
<chrisccoulson> ouch, the downloadable mozilla.org xulrunner sdk is huge
<chrisccoulson> all i want to do is look at what files are installed in it
<chrisccoulson> 270MB
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: i can tar -jvxf for you if you want
<bhearsum> s/x/v/
<bhearsum> i mean t
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, it's ok, i've got it here now :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<bhearsum> oh, ok
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ok, i'm respinning the thunderbird nightly build with your eds extension fix in now
<chrisccoulson> lets hope that works :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: fingers crossed.  :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: that should also take care of some ABI bustage too.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, i fixed that locally then realized i never sent you a patch ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it happens.  :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, everyone is going to be pleased with me. 2 firefox + thunderbird builds in one day. i'm going to run before people start complaining that i've taken all the builders again ;)
<chrisccoulson> bbiab
<cormyn> anyone know if mozilla has a dedicated IRC channel just for thunderbird?
<bhearsum> #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there's no reason for such complaints, there are plenty of buildds available
<maolon> Hello ! I'm not sure to ask at the right place, so let me know if I'm wrong. I have a problem to find my messages in icedove (clone of thunderbird I think) because I totally reinstalled my Debian Lenny. I kept /home partition (no formatting), and the directories where are my messages are intact, but I can't retrieve all my mails and contacts. Is there a solution ? I search on the web but find nothing. Thank.
<maolon> thanks*
<maolon> bye !
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<maolon> Hello ! I'm not sure to ask at the right place, so let me know if I'm wrong. I have a problem to find my messages in icedove (clone of thunderbird I think) because I totally reinstalled my Debian Lenny. I kept /home partition (no formatting), and the directories where are my messages are intact, but I can't retrieve all my mails and contacts. Is there a solution ? I search on the web but find nothing. Thanks.
<maolon> Thanks anyway bye !
<micahg> wow, 10 minutes isn't long enough for most people to read the message
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | FF = Firefox | FF6.0.2 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF7.0b6 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF8.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | FF 3.6.23/Thunderbird 3.1.14 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.22 (10.04-10.10) FF6.0.2 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.13 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: eheh
<micahg> chrisccoulson: could you please add me to chromium-daily?  also, any chance of adding chromium to your crons or is it all running from the DC now?
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: who is looking into video v4l ? it breaks with google chat plugin
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: idk, is there  a bug report somewhere?
<FernandoMiguel> no
<FernandoMiguel> since it's not a package in the archive
<FernandoMiguel> it's 3rd party
<FernandoMiguel> but since we are the ones breaking
<FernandoMiguel> it
<micahg> upstream says it's our fault?
<FernandoMiguel> and it will affect 11.10 and gmail/gtalk gadget/Plus
<FernandoMiguel> not sure
<FernandoMiguel> I told a google plus dev about it and sent feedback
<micahg> ok, is it a binary plugin?
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: we don't really have anyone to chase down stuff for chromium ATM, my goal is just to keep the various channels building and maybe find someone to upstream bug reports
<FernandoMiguel> not chromium
<micahg> ah
<FernandoMiguel> it breaks for every browser
<micahg> orly?
<FernandoMiguel> yeah
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: is there a homepage for this?
<FernandoMiguel>  google-talkplugin depends on lib32v4l-0; however:
<FernandoMiguel>   Package lib32v4l-0 is not installed.
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: sure... let me find a direct link
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: http://www.google.com/talk/
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: right, now with multiarch, that should be an alternate dependency on the actual library
<micahg> *there should be
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: try installing the 32 bit version
<FernandoMiguel> :\
<FernandoMiguel> that doesn't fix it to *everybody*
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: if it's using lib32v4l, it's not 64 bit anyways
<FernandoMiguel> but the plugin *is* 64bits
<FernandoMiguel> google-talkplugin_current_amd64.deb
<micahg> no, it's a 64 bit deb, the plugin is 32 bit
<bhearsum> how's the 11.10 beta these days?
<bhearsum> would i be a fool to uprgade to it? ;)
<chrisccoulson> hi bhearsum
<chrisccoulson> it's not too bad, but i recommend using unity-2d
<bhearsum> ah
<chrisccoulson> that's what i'm using atm, i find it much more reliable
<bhearsum> than 3d, or 11.04? ;)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, than 3d
<chrisccoulson> 3d still has some really critical bugs related to window stacking, although those should be fixed straight after the beta release
<chrisccoulson> but i dislike the design in 3d ;)
<bhearsum> ah
<bhearsum> interesting, i might upgrade to iton one of my machines tonight
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: slangasek just updated ia32-libs to fix your gtalk plugin issue
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks for the Firefox branch updates :), did you make a tarball yet or should I ?
<FernandoMiguel> thank you
<micahg> chrisccoulson: disregard tarball question, doesn't exist yet :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, not yet, i'll do that tomorrow. i want to do the thunderbird branches tonight
<chrisccoulson> if there aren't any tarballs tomorrow, i'll just create them from the current beta, assuming there are no respins
<micahg> chrisccoulson: does the globalmenu extension for thunderbird natty need any tweaking?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, for natty? i don't think so, but natty is still on 3.1
<chrisccoulson> i don't think anything should change there
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, ok, I'm going to upload soon, just wanted to make sure I didn't forget something
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that needs updating with every release in natty for firefox ;)
<micahg> heh, rapid release, ftw, right?
<chrisccoulson> it's not really that difficult. it's just binary extensions that are a pain
<chrisccoulson> and only crazy people write those now
<chrisccoulson> which reminds me
<chrisccoulson> someone pinged me on IRC a few days ago and said there is a version of mozvoikko implemented in js-ctypes
<chrisccoulson> we should try that out, and consider switching to that if it works
<chrisccoulson> this binary version is an absolute nightmare for us
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I'm fine with switching if it reduces the maintenance burden
<chrisccoulson> it should reduce it a lot. the actual mozvoikko code isn't that bad to maintain, as it doesn't use any interfaces which break frequently
<chrisccoulson> so it really just needs a rebuild for each release
<chrisccoulson> the problem though, is its build system
<micahg> joelesko: can you rebase your seamonkey branch against 2.4.0 when it's tagged?  I'll try to get to it over the weekend
<chrisccoulson> which is a total mess, and seems to break with every little change in firefox
<micahg> chrisccoulson: let's make sure also we chat before you go on vacation to bring me up to speed on anything I might need to know
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, i was going to write an email tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> it should be pretty straightforward
<micahg> that would be great
<chrisccoulson> just basically keeping on top of the beta releases, and i will have all the beta branches ready to go anyway
<micahg> I currently don't know how the eds/globalmenu branches work in the scheme of the oneiric uploads
<chrisccoulson> i wouldn't worry about that too much, i should have that sorted before i go
<chrisccoulson> hopefully it should just be a case of doing beta uploads
<micahg> ok
<micahg> ok, well, that will just be for the PPAs then
<chrisccoulson> the version of globalmenu-extension in oneiric is already compatible with firefox 9
<micahg> excellent
<chrisccoulson> i've just bumped bindwood compatibility to 9 as well, as one of the u1 guys has been testing it on the current nightlies
<micahg> cool, that's been a thorn in my side, but I"ll poke dobey to test once it's all up
<chrisccoulson> it seems that nobody has noticed that i've only been running the lucid/maverick aurora/nightly builds twice per week ;)
<chrisccoulson> i changed it to only run nightly on natty and oneiric
<chrisccoulson> i wonder how many people actually use those on old releases
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, when can we chat about chromium
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> i wanted to set up some cron jobs to get the dailies going again, seeing as i've got the firefox builds running from chinstrap now
<chrisccoulson> but that went out of the window this week after getting involved with boot speed stuff
<chrisccoulson> do you know which branch was being used for which build?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that would be great, I can probably keep them running, so, that's a no go before you get back?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> i couldn't tell which branch that the current oneiric version was coming from
<micahg> .head -> daily, .dev -> dev, .beta -> beta, .stable -> stable
<micahg> chrisccoulson: .oneiric is oneiric
<micahg> all chromium-browser.x
<chrisccoulson> oh, i must have missed that one then ;)
<micahg> I'm going to merge .stable from .beta when I get a chance, and then merge stable to oneiric
 * micahg finally figured out how to do those merges...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I think I'm going to go for an NSS update on Monday, we should release with updated roots
<chrisccoulson> yeah, makes sense
<chrisccoulson> merging with bzr is a pain, as i found out recently ;)
<chrisccoulson> i don't like the bzr way of tracking files by unique identifiers
<chrisccoulson> it breaks if you add a file separately to 2 different branches and then try to merge them
<micahg> yeah, I plan to merge specific revisions w/ -c
<chrisccoulson> micahg, that still suffers from the same problem :)
<chrisccoulson> i discovered that with all of our mozilla branches, which have all evolved separately over time
<micahg> :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, can you add me to chromium-daily team please?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, done
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
 * micahg figures he can manually upload stable for the moment
<joelesko_> micahg: Yes I will rebase against 2.4 as soon as it's tagged for release.
<micahg> joelesko_: thanks!
<micahg> I'll get it uploaded before release, just not sure if I'll get to it this week
<joelesko_> np. It must be getting crazy
<micahg> yep :)
<chrisccoulson> i need to have a look at that too :)
<chrisccoulson> and i definitely need to do it this week, seeing as i'm on vacation for 2 weeks ;)
<joelesko_> I'll pull the rc tonight to make sure it packages correctly.
<joelesko_> chrisccoulson: hi. Sounds like you have a full schedule also. Enjoy the time off.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-22
<knome> has anyone EVER encountered a problem that the receiver doesn't see a part of a plaintext email?
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, mn is in shipped-locales in mozilla-release, but there's no release tag in http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/l10n/mozilla-release/mn/ is that intentional?
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: it's an automation issue - we had an issue with the syncing script
<bhearsum> currently being worked on :)
<bhearsum> sw is also in the same state, i believe
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, it is
<chrisccoulson> the script i use for creating our source tarball caught that :)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, mn and sw are not being shipped are they?
<bhearsum> i _think_ they are
<bhearsum> what makes you think they aren't?
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i'll wait a little bit thn
<chrisccoulson> i thought i saw a mailing list discussion somewhere, but i might have imagined that ;)
<bhearsum> hmm, someone else said that, too
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, it was mentioned on r-d
 * bhearsum searches harder
<bhearsum> you're right - we're not shipping them :)
 * bhearsum grumbles loudly
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, does that mean you need to tweak shipped-locales?
<bhearsum> yeah
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how your automation works, but we use that for building our language packs :)
<chrisccoulson> so, BUILD2? ;)
<bhearsum> naw
<bhearsum> i don't think it's worthwhile to
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok.
<bhearsum> besides, Fennec builds are proceeding fine :)
<bhearsum> but yeah, we have a system that feeds l10n information to release automation, and someone decided we didn't need a specific entry for 7.0 final, i'm pretty unhappy about that right now
<chrisccoulson> it's a good job we have a way of manually overriding the list of locales :)
<bhearsum> :)
<bhearsum> what a mess =\
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, what's up?
<bhearsum> oh, just us recovering from that locale issue
<chrisccoulson> ah :)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i'm having my own issues too ;)
<chrisccoulson> i keep hitting http://www.selenic.com/pipermail/mercurial/2010-May/032365.html
<bhearsum> oof
<bhearsum> that sucks!
<chrisccoulson> i should open a RT to get our IS guys to fix the proxy settings
<chrisccoulson> i can clone the whole repo, but pull fails
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: turns out we did need a build2 :P
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, i noticed that
<chrisccoulson> heh, fun :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg ^^
<bhearsum> yeah
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, ah, you removed mn and sw too?
<bhearsum> yeah
<bhearsum> i'm slightly embarassed that you were the one that caught that, but quite happy it was noticed by *someone*
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> i rewrote the script i use to build our tarballs a couple of weeks back, and just decided to add a check there
<chrisccoulson> so it was lucky ;)
<chrisccoulson> we pull all of the l10n repo's in to the main source tarball
<chrisccoulson> but i omit everything that doesn't have a proper release tag, and then run a check that everything in shipped-locales exists in the tarball
<bhearsum> ah
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-23
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, do we have a working tarball now?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah - https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/firefox_7.0+build2+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<chrisccoulson> firefox-stable is building now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: great, thanks, will get the security PPA up tonight
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to call it a night in a minute
<chrisccoulson> tired :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, you also need ubufox, bindwood, mozvoikko and webfav from the firefox-next PPA
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks :), at least I don't need to hunt them down now
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> the next one will be easy - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/FirefoxUpgradeChecklist/8.0
<micahg> we'll push them all out on release day, I'll ping dobey to test bindwood once it's ready
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: excellent, easy will be good (it's the week after UDS)
<chrisccoulson> cool
<micahg> chrisccoulson: If I'm not buried under other stuff, I'll try to do the maverick transition to rapid release the week after next
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> there shouldn't be that much to do really, as everythings already staged for that
<micahg> right, I just need a clear head :)
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | FF = Firefox | FF6.0.2 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF7.0b6 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF8.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | FF 3.6.23/Thunderbird 3.1.15 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.22 (10.04-10.10) FF6.0.2 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.13 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson, did your firefox 7 uploads?
<micahg> grr...build already....
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, they've built already
<micahg> gah, still can't build locally due to that nss issue...
<micahg> ok, if yours built, mine should too :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, it's basically identical to what's been building in the firefox-next PPA, with the exception that it doesn't set the release channel (thus disabling test pilot)
<micahg> ok, I just added a couple bugs to close in the changelog
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | FF = Firefox | FF6.0.2 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF7.0b6 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF8.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | FF 3.6.23 (10.04-10.10) 7.0 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.15 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.22 (10.04-10.10) FF6.0.2 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.13 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://i
<micahg> gah, too long
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | FF = Firefox | FF6.0.2 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF7.0b6 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF8.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | FF3.6.23 (10.04-10.10) 7.0 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.15 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.22 (10.04-10.10) FF6.0.2 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.13 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/h
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: FF = Firefox | FF6.0.2 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF7.0b6 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF8.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | FF3.6.23 (10.04-10.10) 7.0 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.15 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.22 (10.04-10.10) FF6.0.2 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.13 in Stable Releases | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc
<micahg> those point releases take up precious characters...
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: FF = Firefox | FF6.0.2 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF7.0b6 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF8.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | FF3.6.23 (10.04-10.10) 7.0 (11.04)/TB 3.1.15 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.22 (10.04-10.10) FF6.0.2 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.13 in Stable Releases | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<micahg> ok, firefox uploaded, will do the rest in the morning once firefox-dev is built
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did we get a new globalmenubar extension for natty?
<micahg> mainly worried about Bug #821391
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 821391 in firefox "Firefox 6.0 Crash Report [@ uGlobalMenu::RemoveMenuObjectAt ] " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821391
<chrisccoulson> micahg, no, i didn't put a new version in, but we'll need to for 8.0
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, but we'll be ok with the current one for 7 then?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i could never figure out what caused that crash, but i rewrote large parts of it in oneiric and removed most of the possibility for that crash
<chrisccoulson> and it seems to have fixed it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, so all the crashes in the last week were from natty - http://goo.gl/q1A97
<chrisccoulson> none from oneiric \o/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, what do you think of this, I got this on xubuntu oneiric running 7.0 beta 6: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695504/
<chrisccoulson> micahg, there's a gconf bug open for that
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't apply to natty, this is specific to the new dbus support in gconf
<micahg> ok, so I'lll ignore it then, thanks
<chrisccoulson> it's a bug that we're still looking in gconf for some settings actually
<chrisccoulson> we should be getting the accessibility and proxy settings from gsettings instead
<chrisccoulson> which reminds me
<chrisccoulson> i really should fix the accessibility one today before i go on vacation
<micahg> chrisccoulson: anything I need to know aside from watching for build failures on the PPAs and to reenable publishing on release day?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i don't think so
<chrisccoulson> cool, i386 and amd64 builds are done for natty now
<chrisccoulson> will grab those on jo's desktop in a minute
<TheOpenSourcerer> hi chrisccoulson - did you get to think any more about the libnotify issue we discussed the other day?
<chrisccoulson> TheOpenSourcerer, sorry, not just yet. i've been busy this week, trying to get things done before i finish for my 2 weeks vacation today :)
<TheOpenSourcerer> np - just wondering. Have a nice holiday
<Omega> chrisccoulson: Have a nice vacation!
<joelesko> micahg: seamonkey pushed 2.4 release. I modified package and push up code change.
<joelesko> currently building natty, maverick and lucid.
<micahg> joelesko: thanks, still not sure when I'll review this, but it'll be before oneiric releases
<chrisccoulson> heh, i wish people would stop discussing 5-week releases and alternative release schedule proposals on mozilla lists
<chrisccoulson> really
<chrisccoulson> we don't need it to change again :)
 * micahg still needs to draft a reply to the ESR thread
<micahg> I think it would make sense for the LTS release for us
<micahg> since we already provide the latest stable in a PPA
<micahg> but I think most of what I wanted to say has already been echoed on dev.planning
 * micahg also wouldn't like a 5 week cycle...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-24
<FernandoMiguel> guud afternuun
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-09-20
<hggdh> oh hell yes
<hggdh> oops
<micahg> hggdh: we're passionate about the browsers here :)
<ajmitch> obviously :)
<hggdh> heh. It was just a honest click error ;-)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-09-18
<cousin_luigi> Greetins.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-09-19
<nfm> The ubuntu-mozilla-daily PPA hasn't been updated since August 4th - anyone know what's going on?
<dupondje> anyone awake?
<dupondje> chrisccoulson: ?
<dupondje> Was debugging why flashplayer didn't work in firefox since I updated to 14.10
<dupondje> noticed alot of the following messages in syslog: Sep 19 23:47:05 laptop-jl kernel: [56384.537469] audit: type=1400 audit(1411163225.434:2596): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/lib/firefox/firefox{,*[^s][^h]}" name="/etc/ssl/openssl.cnf" pid=10890 comm="plugin-containe" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<dupondje> added "/etc/ssl/openssl.cnf r," in the apparmor profile, and flashplayer starts working all in a sudden :)
<dupondje> maby it would be cool to get it addded by default?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-09-20
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1066918 can be closed now
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 1066918 in General "Many Ubuntu Firefox Nightly users are stuck on a 6 weeks old nightly" [Normal,New]
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-09-21
<dupondje> chrisccoulson: asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1372113
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1372113 in firefox (Ubuntu) "flashplayer does not work due missing apparmor rule" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-09-17
<cheche> Hi, we notice an performance regresion on ubuntu 12.04  after the upgrade Thunderbird 31.6.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 ->  38.2.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.2
<cheche> We can downgrade to 11.0.1+build1-0ubuntu2 but it would be nice to have a newer version on our system
<nikolam> cheche, isn't that question for Mozilla, e.g. why newer Firefoxes are slower then previous ones?
<cheche> nikolam: well, I do not know...
<cheche> nikolam: Still, I try to hold the 11.0.1 version on that system, but some how it get upgraded.
<cheche> why ubuntu upgrade thunderbird to 38.x.0 instead of stick with 31.x.0?
<cheche> 31.8.0 was released on 15-Jul-2015
<nikolam> Because it is ESR release and needs less maintaining because upstream all is done is security patching and no features?
<nikolam> also less testing because not big patches?
<cheche> thunderbird does not have ESR version anymore https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/organizations/
<nikolam> as far as I know newest LTS is now following newest Firefox, correct me if I am wrong (e.g. see in packages.ubuntu.com)
<cheche> but I am talking about thunderbird nikolam
<nikolam> thats because Thunderbird IS ESR mode for some time.
<nikolam> ah Tb then. Well, Mozilla announced few years ago that Thunderbird is good enough for changing it big time, so TB is updating but slowly, so ESR is not needed
<nikolam> It's good enough for me. sry for not seeing it's TB
<cheche> nikolam: hye no problem :-)
<nikolam> I plan as a user to use TB myself for a very very long time. I think it's not going anywhere, that's for sure.
<nikolam> when I previously used Seamonkey Mail, I used to switch platforms like 8 times or something between Linux and Windows, using same data for mail (just changing prefs.js paths) That is what I like about truly multiplatform apps And I am now on Openindiana/illums(Solaris) with TB ;)
<cheche> now that Debian drop the SPARC support, those efforts will go to Openindiana/illums :-)
<cheche> nikolam: how can ensure that thunderbird does not get upgraded
<cheche> I am sure that I hold that package yesterday.
<cheche> but this morning it was upgraded
<nikolam> why it wouldn't get upgraded? It receives security updates. You can be mostly sure it wont' be upgraded largly as an app, because it'e development is slow, because it is already very good at working what it does.
<nikolam> Whole point of distributions is to have upgraded apps for free included inside distro
<cheche> I only want to hold the thunderbird package to the 11.0.1 version
<nikolam> if you stay as same distribution release/LTS version, all you have to do is use dpkg to lock it's version
<nikolam> But on your place, I would actually measure what is exactly slower and go with that data to Mozilla
<cheche> nikolam: I was using aptitude
<nikolam> aptitude and apt are nicer way to do dpkg
<cheche> I had dold the thunderbird package, but the system ignores me the next day
<cheche> I had hold the thunderbird package, but the system ignores me the next day
<nikolam> try asking on #ubuntu My suggestion is not to hold on old Thunderbird, for security reasons.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-09-18
<Krav3n> hello
<Krav3n> I have a thunderbird question, that I hope someone can help me with. Yes, I have googled this to no avail.
<Krav3n> guess nobody is here. good night, anyway
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-09-22
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, make sure to pick up the build-ppc64-s390x-nss.patch update from the beta branches fror 56!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-09-23
<dupondje> ricotz: there perhaps? :)
